# Paths of Legend: The Azgundi Tournaments



## crazy_monkey1956 (Oct 16, 2008)

*The City of Azgund, capital of the Nation of Azgund*

The capital city of Azgund is perhaps the most metropolitan of all the human cities, for it is the most open to other cultures and races. Situated on a high hill, the House of Lords and the House of Commons overlook a sprawl of urban activity several miles across. Spreading out across plains to the south, the city has had no reason to contain itself and, as the population has increased, so has the diameter of the city, spilling out over walls built every fifty years or so in vain attempts at either defense or simply to preserve some semblance of planning. The House of Lords is a grand edifice, supported by ivory-white pillars rising to a slightly peaked roof carved with stylized depictions of famous lords and ladies in battle. The House of Commons emits a more practical appearance, as befits the building where most of the governing of the land is actually accomplished. 

The inner circle surrounding the hill is dominated by the Lords' Manor, a magnificent mansion where visiting Lords and Ladies reside while the House of Lords is in session. Private residences of wealthy Lords and merchants can also be found here, as well as the walled and guarded embassies of foreign lands. The most prominent of these is the Tureni embassy, thanks to the continued alliance between Turen and Azgund after the Shadow War. Also housed within these walls is the Thayvian embassy, its gothic tower jutting up beyond the walls, casting strange shadows on the city below. 

Surrounding the central wealthy district is a residential area for the moderately wealthy, including the majority of the city's merchants, as well as adventurers who have settled down to retirement or civil service. A large swath of green cuts through this area, a miniature forest that houses the elven embassy, though no buildings in the traditional human sense can be found here. The wall surrounding this disctrict was partially dismantled a few hundred years ago to provide building materials for the House of Lords, so remnants of it can still be found by wandering the city streets.

The city sprawl meanders in a mostly southerly direction from this point, with the central road providing access to the markets, the common residences, warehouses, shops, and other points of interest scattered about in a seemingly chaotic array. Areas of particular note include the Adventurers' Guild compound, a fenced area housing a barracks, a guild member exclusive tavern, and various shops catering to the needs of guild members. Adjacent to the compound but not within it is the central office of the Explorer's League, a large, somewhat imposing structure where League members convene to plan expeditions and peruse the League's collection of maps and travelogues. The candle district, despite its unassuming name, is the city's seedy side where all manner of illicit activities can be found. It derives its name from the ladies of the night that conduct business here. The main thoroughfare through the area is lined with small apartments with a single window. If a candle is lit in the window, it means the occupant is open for business. If no candle is present, the occupant is with a client or not entertaining that evening. Some of the more randy adventurers will often brag about "putting out the candles" when they arrive in the city after a long adventure. Adorning the main thoroughfares of the city, interspersed at regular intervals, are "duel circles", twenty foot diameter circles set out by white stone pavers in the road. When a conflict or argument cannot be resolved or mediated, the parties involved may legally "fight it out" in a duel circle, officiated by any available city guard. The winner of the fight is considered the winner of the dispute. These duels often gather crowds quickly, especially when trained fighters are involved, or, better still, when the parties involved are wealthy enough to hire "proxies" to fight in their stead, the famed Azgundi Duelists.

The most recent wall of the city, erected hastily just prior to a series of attacks by orcish hordes at the onset of the Shadow War, stands at the outer edge of the city. Constructed of timbers harvested from forests to the south, the wall is sturdy and functional, but thoroughly unattractive. The House of Lords recently approved a project to upgrade the wall, replacing the timbers with stone scavenged from interior city walls, and quarried from Vedlund, a province just to the north of the city, simultaneously helping to bolster Vedlund's flagging economy as it took the brunt of the orcish attacks during the war.  Construction on the wall stopped a little more than three months ago when one of Vedlund's primary quarries was ruined under mysterious circumstances.

This day finds the fields to the southwest of the city bustling with activity.  Tents are being set up, a large market square assembled, decorations erected, archery targets set up, dueling circles painted, and other preparations for the 1152 Tournaments, which will start in just a few days. 

Returning from their latest outing, *Valen*, *Aohdan*, *Johen* and Aleera note the progress that has been made.  When they left a couple of weeks ago, the field had been nearly completely vacant.  Valen finds Aleera's hand in his as they approach the city, something that has been occuring with increasing frequency the past several weeks.  Highflyer lights on Johen's shoulder after circling the field.  There is a line already forming at the admission tent for folks signing up for events. 

*Lucius* finds himself in that line, standing behind a rather foul smelling mercenary who is spouting profanities and making obscene gestures at those ahead of him in the line in an attempt to get them to move faster.

Also setting up near the tournament grounds is the Grobnobble Traveling Show, a circus and entertainment troupe led by the gnome bard who lends his name to the show, Grobnobble.  *Rungner*, whom Grobnobble boasts as the largest strongman in any traveling show, is helping setup the tents when Anareesa, the show's highwire walker, approaches, "Hey, Rung!  Are you planning on competing?"

The city is a hive of activity as well as nearly all of the land's Lords and Ladies are in attendance, either to defend their lordships are to act as spectators.  The population of the city has nearly doubled with adventurers, commoners, and even foreigners flocking to the tournament to win prizes or attain the highest honor in the land, a lordship.

Lady Nineveh d'Anovia and her small entourage have just arrived in the city and settled in to their quarters in the Lords' Manor.  *Rennaldo* and the other members of Nineveh's elite guard stand before their Lady.

"As you know, I intend to make a significant announcement at the tournaments that will create a stir and ruffle a few feathers."  She smiles at this prospect, the quirky grin that has enchanted many men firmly in place.  "Because of this, I suspect that there will be at least one attempt on my life so be alert.  I know at least one of you also intends to compete during your off time so I wish you luck, but remember that your first loyalty is to me.  I will need you, now more than ever.  Those of you planning on competing, please remain a moment.  The rest of you may go."

Dominic, a young man that Rennaldo trained with, stays behind as most of the guards file out.

Elsewhere in the city, *Muzdum* has finally tracked down his brother, Ironhands, at the Adventurer's Guild compound tavern, sharing a drink with Iphithis, the half-elf who sent Muzdum and his friends on the quest to Silvergard to begin with.

There is also a smaller bustle of activity just northeast of the city.  Construction is almost complete on the Arcane Academy, a sprawling campus of buildings situated on a hill nearly as high as the hill that holds the House of Lords in the city proper.  

Entan, headmaster of the Academy, has gathered a group of prospective instructors, including his former apprentice, *Alaric*, and *Shayuri*, a young Emiran woman, as well as about a half-dozen other wizards and sorcerers.  The school's unofficial mascot, a wyrmling copper dragon named Shraezek, is contently snoozing next to the gigantic fireplace in the common room, where the small group is gathered.  Shraezek scratches at a flaking scale that falls onto the rug, settling amongst several others like it, a symptom of the Dragon Plague afflicting the tiny dragon and, according to Master Entan, all of dragon kind.  Entan addresses the group.

"Thank you all for coming.  I will keep this brief.  I intend to open the school's doors this coming autumn, well after the tournaments, so if you are planning to compete, you needn't worry about schedule conflicts.  Those of you who are my former apprentices know that I have little patience for such foolishness.  Nonetheless, the House of Lords provided the funding for this school, so we need to cater to their whims for the moment.  I will need a firm commitment as to whether you intend to instruct at the school within a week so I can start working on the curriculum in greater detail.  Are there any questions?"

OOC: In your first posts, please repost your full, up to date character sheet.  These versions will be the ones used to populate the Rogue's Gallery thread.  Everyone has one week to post their initial "check-in" post.  I will be posting either once a week, or after every player has gotten a post in, whichever comes first and I will be checking the thread every day.

Rogue's Gallery


----------



## Yttermayn (Oct 16, 2008)

Checking in:
http://www.enworld.org/forum/attach...egend-azgundi-tournaments-ooc-aohdan-lvl3.zip


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Oct 16, 2008)

OOC: Is Aohdan doing anything IC?


----------



## Scott DeWar (Oct 16, 2008)

Renaldo is  right here 

The young guardsman bows to his lady, " Of course, my allegence is only to the family. I only hope no attempts are to be made if I am out of ear shot.I wouldn't want to miss the oppertunity to know the face of my adversarries when they feebally attempt their move with us at your biding call, mi' Lady." he rises and leaves as the noble lady gives her leave to those participating in the tournaments. Renaldo makes his way to the proper line for the duelling competition. 
_'I only hope to bring honor and fame to my Lord and Lady's name here,' _ he thinks to himself, _'of course a bit of coin will never be turned down ... '_ He returns his focus to the gradually moving line as the day wears on.


----------



## Amaury (Oct 16, 2008)

Johen's face is sombre as he and his companions come back to the city. He had been nervous since they had come back to Azgund after their trip to Silvergard. Cities and crowded places were not the type of place the young Tureni druid and his hawk companion favoured. He had found by chance the elven embassy and had gone back there repeatedly as a substitute to a forest. Otherwise Johen had spent most of his time at the Adventurer's Guild with his companions.

As he walks by the tournament grounds, he cannot help notice the progress and the small crowd gathered there to get admission. "This tournament is getting serious.. I wonder who we will be facing.. this should be interesting.." Turning to Valen and Aohdan: "Soo, you haven't changed your mind? Still not interested in a Lordship??"


----------



## Voda Vosa (Oct 17, 2008)

Muzdum stomps in. Approaching his brother from behind, he surround his head with his arms and takes his braided beard, one braid with each hand. Then pulling backwards he stretches the dwarf's beard until he has fall from the chair, on his back. *"Ye filthy traitor! Ah trusted ye! Clan less bastard, a curse upon ye and all yer seed!"* If Muzdum has his brother on the ground, he'll kick him several times.
*"Ye be standin' there pointy ears abomination! 'r Ah'll bust ye good!"* the dwarf continues his fury discharge with some punches. 
*"Ah'll tell Father ye be dead, that's the last favor Ah'll do fer ye. Blasted tree hugger friend..."* Le leaves the tavern, without looking back. The slam on the door made the birds in a wide area, to fly away.


----------



## Arkhandus (Oct 17, 2008)

crazy_monkey1956 said:


> There is also a smaller bustle of activity just northeast of the city.  Construction is almost complete on the Arcane Academy, a sprawling campus of buildings situated on a hill nearly as high as the hill that holds the House of Lords in the city proper.
> 
> Entan, headmaster of the Academy, has gathered a group of prospective instructors, including his former apprentice, *Alaric*, and *Shayuri*, a young Emiran woman, as well as about a half-dozen other wizards and sorcerers.  The school's unofficial mascot, a wyrmling copper dragon named Shraezek, is contently snoozing next to the gigantic fireplace in the common room, where the small group is gathered.  Shraezek scratches at a flaking scale that falls onto the rug, settling amongst several others like it, a symptom of the Dragon Plague afflicting the tiny dragon and, according to Master Entan, all of dragon kind.  Entan addresses the group.
> 
> "Thank you all for coming.  I will keep this brief.  I intend to open the school's doors this coming autumn, well after the tournaments, so if you are planning to compete, you needn't worry about schedule conflicts.  Those of you who are my former apprentices know that I have little patience for such foolishness.  Nonetheless, the House of Lords provided the funding for this school, so we need to cater to their whims for the moment.  I will need a firm commitment as to whether you intend to instruct at the school within a week so I can start working on the curriculum in greater detail.  Are there any questions?"




"Awww, but you know foolishness is the _best fun of all_, old man," Alaric says with a smirk.  The young Azgundi has his usual wide-brimmed country-boy hat on, a long blade of grass sticking out from between his teeth, looking completely out of place in this gathering of mages.

"Sorry.  'Master Entan'.  Or will it be *'Headmaster Entan, Lord of All Magickers What Live in Azgund, but Not Really a Lord as Such, just Really Old and Knowing and Not So Much Fun Anymore but Very Magical and Stuff'*?" he continues.

Before Entan can get a word in after that, he throws in "Well, anyway, you know I'll still help ya build this place and train the wee ones.  And I was thinking we could have this really great opening ceremony later," he starts to emphasize each part of the plan with gestures, "with lotsa alchemical fire canisters placed strategically 'round the buildin', an' thunderstones set to drop at just the right times from different spots away from the buildin', an' a few smokesticks set off for plumes of smoke, with _Unseen Servants_ wavin' sheets to send the smoke up jes' right, an' a bunch of tiny sunrod tips made to burn out in under a second so they jes' make big flashes o' light, a few _Prestidigitations_ goin' round to make other li'l light-shows, some _Ghost Sounds_ for theatrical flair, an' maybe some illusory lights or colored smoke t' make it even more impressive....."  His voice starts to trail off as his mind wanders, thinking of the spectacular explosions and all.


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 17, 2008)

Shayuri, feeling a little out of place in this great hall full of wizards, and sticking out like a sore thumb, pauses to listen to Alaric with disbelief. She'd heard rumor that he was the headmaster's apprentice, and it must surely be for how else would he dare speak on such familiar terms with him? And what was he saying??

Before she could stop herself, she raised her voice slightly and said, "Or we could use a series of simple illusions and ghost sounds to get exactly the same results with none of the dangers of storing or transporting a large amount of alchemical weapons. To say nothing of safely detonating them."

The dark-skinned sorceress then nods to Entan, projecting a calm she didn't feel. "Thank you, headmaster. You'll have my answer within a week."

Gods, she hoped she hadn't just told off the headmaster's apprentice _while he was watching_. Studiously avoiding looking at Alaric, Shayuri fiddled with one of the many scroll cases handing from a belt she wore from shoulder to hip across her tunic. She'd spent a lot of money on magic to have a chance in these contests...but would it be enough?


----------



## bedford (Oct 17, 2008)

Rungner turns to Anareesa. "Yeah you know it. I plan on entering and winning the wrestling and drinking contests and maybe enter the dueling when i get to know more about the rules about that one. How about you? "


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Oct 17, 2008)

OOC: Shayuri and bedford, need your reposted character sheets (either here or you can post them directly in the Rogue's Gallery thread).


----------



## Arkhandus (Oct 17, 2008)

Alaric turns his head to look at the woman who spoke up, and says with the same smirk "But you heard what I said first, right?  What's the fun in it if there aren't _real explosions_ and a _beautifully, dangerously complicated_ device settin' it all off, _in just the right order_, just _barely_ far 'nuff to _prob'ly_ avoid setting the buildin' on fire?"


----------



## EximiusNero (Oct 17, 2008)

Lucius waits in line to sign up for the tournament. As he checks out some of the other competitors he makes sure to remain vigilant to anything suspicious.
  "Eager to get started eh?",,He asks the man in front of him.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Oct 18, 2008)

EximiusNero said:


> Lucius waits in line to sign up for the tournament. As he checks out some of the other competitors he makes sure to remain vigilant to anything suspicious.
> "Eager to get started eh?" He asks the man in front of him.




]ooc[ i am going to take a guess and say this is me ]/ooc[

Renaldo takes his plumed had off and gives a short polite bow.

"good day sir." the young guards retuns his hat as he continues, " Eager, no. I am not sure how to describe. the tounaments have historically been festive, however this year it seems ... tense."

A furrowed brow shows his concern as to his thoughts.


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Oct 18, 2008)

crazy_monkey1956 said:


> Lady Nineveh d'Anovia and her small entourage have just arrived in the city and settled in to their quarters in the Lords' Manor.  *Rennaldo* and the other members of Nineveh's elite guard stand before their Lady.
> 
> "As you know, I intend to make a significant announcement at the tournaments that will create a stir and ruffle a few feathers."  She smiles at this prospect, the quirky grin that has enchanted many men firmly in place.  "Because of this, I suspect that there will be at least one attempt on my life so be alert.  I know at least one of you also intends to compete during your off time so I wish you luck, but remember that your first loyalty is to me.  I will need you, now more than ever.  Those of you planning on competing, please remain a moment.  The rest of you may go."
> 
> Dominic, a young man that Rennaldo trained with, stays behind as most of the guards file out.




OOC: Actually, this is where Rennaldo makes his debut.    Lucius is talking to the smelly mercenary (NPC).


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 18, 2008)

Arkhandus said:


> Alaric turns his head to look at the woman who spoke up, and says with the same smirk "But you heard what I said first, right?  What's the fun in it if there aren't _real explosions_ and a _beautifully, dangerously complicated_ device settin' it all off, _in just the right order_, just _barely_ far 'nuff to _prob'ly_ avoid setting the buildin' on fire?"




Shayuri stares at Alaric narrowly, trying to decide if he's actually serious, or just having fun with her. Finally she decides the smirk suggests he's kidding. Despite the sour feeling in her stomach...she finds she dislikes being made sport of...Shayuri manages a somewhat stiff smile, not wishing to seem like she hadn't gotten it.

"Well then I'll leave you to your celebration planning then," she says coolly. With a glance at the older wizard she adds, "I will return soon...if there's a school to return to."

She gives the headmaster a sort of half-bow, half-curtsy, then nods at Alaric, and starts off for the door. She had a tournament to sign up for.


----------



## Yttermayn (Oct 18, 2008)

Amaury said:


> "This tournament is getting serious.. I wonder who we will be facing.. this should be interesting.." Turning to Valen and Aohdan: "Soo, you haven't changed your mind? Still not interested in a Lordship??"




Aohdan smiles, but keeps his eyes low on the path ahead.  "Welllllll, the idea has been growing on me.  I originally had no interest.  Then it occurred to me it would be fun to make a spectacle out of the jousting tournament.  Then I realized I'd probably do fairly well at wrestling too...  Then I thought "You know, a centaur lord _would_ be pretty neat."  So, yeah, I think I may go for lordship."  Aohdan cocked his head slightly to try and see his companions reactions.


----------



## Amaury (Oct 18, 2008)

Reacting to the centaur's words, Johen says: "Well, you'd have my support Aohdan. Your lordship would attract all sort of creatures of the woods.. we could plant new trees, grow new forests and.. hmm, well that would be good.. Jousting should be nice to see."


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Oct 18, 2008)

*The Tournament Grounds: The Line*

The mercenary turns to Lucius with a sneer, "What's it to you, eh?  You got a problem with me, lightbringer?  Huh?!  Say something, you little..."  the rest of his words are a string of profanities as he edges closer to the cleric, spittle flying from his mouth with every word, landing on the cleric's shirt.

As Rennaldo enters the line, he sees, ahead of him, a young cleric of the Healing Light being accosted by a mercenary looking fellow.

*The Tournament Grounds: Grobnobble's Circus*

Anareesa laughs pleasantly at Rungner's question, "Oh goodness. no.  I'm going to tour the city a bit.  I've never been to the capital.  If you want to compete, though, you might want to get in the line over there.  Looks long enough already."

*The Tournament Grounds: Near the City's Main Gate*

As Johen, Aohdan, Valen and Aleera approach the city gate, they notice a commotion in the line for the tournament sign-ups.  Aleera, still holding Valen's hand, holds back a bit, apparently wanting a private moment with the ranger.

*The Arcane Academy: Common Room*

Entan sighs heavily, "Alaric, you may have grown taller since you first came to me as an apprentice, but you are apparently no wiser.  Please don't scare away the other potential instructors."

To Shayuri, the headmaster states simply, "I will need your answer as soon as possible.  And pay no mind to my former apprentice.  His soul was exchanged for that of a gnome when he was a babe."  It is hard to tell by his expression whether the seemingly humorless man is joking or not.

*The Adventurer's Guild Compound: Drinking Hall*

As Muzdum is stalking out,

Ironhands gets to his feet angrily but Iphithis puts a hand on his shoulder.  Ironhands shrugs it off and whirls on the half-elf, "Don't ye dare be trying to calm me!  Or him for that matter!  It was your scattered-brain elvish head that came up with the scheme to begin with!"


----------



## Voda Vosa (Oct 19, 2008)

*"WHAT?" Muzdum Turns. "Ye better explain yerself. Real clear, real quick."*  The dwarf demands.


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 19, 2008)

Shayuri pauses and looks back, favoring the Headmaster with a much more genuine, and unwittingly dazzling smile.

"Do not worry, Headmaster. I do not scare off that easily."

For a fleeting moment the smile is turned on Alaric too, a mischievousness in it that her earlier hauteur belied...

Then she resumes on her way out.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Oct 19, 2008)

]ooc[ hold on buckaroos ... i think i screwed up on something here ... i p.m.ed crazy monkey about it.


----------



## Helfdan (Oct 19, 2008)

*Valen Sablewood*

The tall woodsman smiles at Aohdan's words before answering the druid.  "I am hardly cut out to be a politician...  you may remember, my friend, how diplomatic I am, from when we first met, not far from here."  His grin broadens for a moment.  "Yet perhaps I could represent Turen's interests..."  He is distracted when the elfess stops walking.  "Hold a moment, friends.  Please save my place in line."  He moves a few steps away with Aleera, and looks warmly at her.  "What is it, lass?"


----------



## bedford (Oct 19, 2008)

"yes I think it's time to just that" rungner walks towards the line.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Oct 19, 2008)

crazy_monkey1956 said:


> *The Tournament Grounds: The Line*
> 
> The mercenary turns to Lucius with a sneer, "What's it to you, eh?  You got a problem with me, lightbringer?  Huh?!  Say something, you little..."  the rest of his words are a string of profanities as he edges closer to the cleric, spittle flying from his mouth with every word, landing on the cleric's shirt.
> 
> As Rennaldo enters the line, he sees, ahead of him, a young cleric of the Healing Light being accosted by a mercenary looking fellow.




Renaldo hands the cleric a hankie and asks the priest, "what ever did you do or say to offend this fellow?" and a quick subtle wink to him.

(bluff to hide the wink from the mercenary/ subtle message to cleric)bluff check (1d20+6=13) 

[sblock=subtle message]Renaldo knows the cleric did nothing to offend the profanity spitting mercenary[/sblock]

He then turns to the mercenary and asks, " does this gentleman need such treatment, after all, he is not infront of you slowing down the line."

]ooc[ yes i know this is giing to get him in trouble ]/ooc[


----------



## Arkhandus (Oct 19, 2008)

Alaric quirks an eyebrow and mutters "What ruffled _her_ feathers?"

Then he responds to Entan, "Y'know, that _would_ explain a few things..." with another of his mischevious smirks.  "But honestly, you know I'm good with explosives and other contraptions...I wouldn't actually blow up the Academy.  Probably.  And nobody would be _inside it_ anyway during the spectacle....so nothing to fear."  He waves his hands dismissively and turns away.

"_Anyhoo_, I've got some tourney stuff to sign up for, else I'll be stuck workin' on my carpentry and sculpting skills here for the next few weeks without a break.  Not that it ain't _fun_, but art's just _one_ of my hobbies...  See ya later, 'Master Entan'."  Alaric starts walking off towards the Tournament sign-up line, though his mind is entirely preoccupied now with ideas for how he could cause some gnome-like mischief to tweak Entan's gears.


----------



## Yttermayn (Oct 20, 2008)

Sensing Aleera's desire for a moment with Valen, Aohdan says "Hey, something's happening ahead in line.  Looks like trouble.  Let's check it out, Johen." and he gives Johen a gentle nudge in that direction while surreptitiously cocking his head and gesturing towards Valen and Aleera with his eyes.  "C'mon."  Aohdan starts a slow trot towards the commotion.


----------



## Amaury (Oct 20, 2008)

"Huh? What?" Johen asked, lost in his dreams of a land governed by the laws of Nature, where creatures of the woods could live freely.

"Trouble you say?"

He looks around, not noticing anything specific but follows the centaur quickly - he had learnt from experience over the last weeks that Aohdan did not always realize that his speed was much greater than his bipedal companions'.


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Oct 22, 2008)

OOC: Bump for EximiusNero.  Are you still with us?


----------



## Voda Vosa (Oct 23, 2008)

OOC: Waiting reply from babboneitor.


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Oct 25, 2008)

OOC: Moving forward.  EximiusNero, I'm writing Lucius out with an open window to return.

*The Tournament Grounds: The Line*

The mercenary shoves past the cleric and comes nose to nose with Rennaldo, "You got somethin' to say?  You got a problem with me?  Say it with your sword!"

Aohdan trots up to the line to see a crude looking mercenary yelling at an elite guard, the mercenary's hand on the hilt of his longsword.  Johen comes up behind Aohdan and sees the same thing, though Johen also notes the approach of a massive man, larger than any human he has ever seen, from the other side of the line.

As Rungner approaches from the other direction, he sees the mercenary and the guard, as well as a centaur and a tureni human man with a hawk approaching from the other side.

*The Tournament Grounds: Near the City Gate*

Once the others are gone, Aleera takes Valen's other hand and looks up into his eyes, "We haven't had much time to talk and...well, you know I'm not good at saying what I feel."  She pauses to collect her thoughts, "I think you should compete.  With you as Lord of Silvergard, you and I can make sure that obelisk is properly guarded...together.  I mean, well...I think you know what I mean."  She looks away and down, her discomfort evident.

*City of Azgund: Main Thoroughfare*

Shayuri is making her way through the city to the tournament grounds when she notes a rather preoccupied Alaric following along behind her.

Shayuri's attention is grabbed by and Alaric is jolted out of his mischievous reverie by the passing of a large retinue of guards and servants, at the center of which is the half-celestial Lady Dawn de Guare, high priestess of the Lord and Lady of Shadow.  The group is on its way to the House of Lords.  But Dawn calls a stop and turns her liquid silver, slightly glowing eyes on Alaric, studying him intently.

*The Adventurer's Guild Compound: Drinking Hall*

Iphithis stands and addresses Muzdum, "Ironhands doesn't deserve your ire.  Yes, the idea to plant the corrupted seeing stone in your pack was mine.  There was no other way to lure Azilyk to your group, no other way to get her imprisoned within the obelisk."

Ironhands grumbles, "That worked like a charm, didn't it?"

Iphithis sighs, "It would've worked, but for the misguided heroism of a paladin and the good-hearted ineptness of a halfling."

Ironhands approaches Muzdum, "I ain't proud of my part in this, and ye've a right to feel dishonored.  But, Azilyk is the greatest evil there is, aside from what's already locked up in that obelisk.  If I have to stain my hands with a lesser evil so a greater evil can be contained...well, I'm willing to live with that shame if it gets the job done."


----------



## Arkhandus (Oct 25, 2008)

*"Huah?"* Alaric mutters at first, jarred out of his scheming.  After a moment, with the Lady Dawn de Guare staring at him, he regains his senses and plucks the broad-rimmed hat off his head, sweeps his arm out, tucks the other arm under his chest, and bows to the Lady.

*"Uh, greetings ma'am.  M'lady.  Your radiance.  Best wishes and all that.  I do hope I'm not in the way."* he says, not really sure what he should say.  _'Why's she lookin' at me like that?  I ain't that dirty today, and I don't think I smell.  Entan didn't throw some kinda sneaky illusion on me 'fore I left, did he?'_ he thinks.


----------



## Yttermayn (Oct 26, 2008)

OOC: hehe, Alaric seems to have become much less of a prude during the course of his adventures.

Aohdan has a mischievous grin on his face as he approaches the spectacle that only grows wider.  Leaning to the side he says in a low voice to Johen "Let's stay out of it unless it gets real ugly.  Until then, let's have some fun!"  Aohdan bellows out in a hammy announcer voice: "LADIES AND GENTLEMEN!  WELCOME TO THE AZGUNDI TOURNAMENTS!  THE FIRST UNOFFICIAL EVENT IS ABOUT TO BEGIN!  IN THIS CORNER..." Aohdan points toward the scruffy merc "...REPRESENTING THE INFESTED AND UNWASHED,WEIGHING IN AT 225 POUNDS MINUS THE FLEES, WE HAVE JERKFACE THE REVOLTING!"  Aohdan leans slightly toward the mercenary and pumps his fists in the air, making faux crowd noises for a second or two before continuing.  "AND IN THIS CORNER, REPRESENTING THE GENDER CHALLENGED, WE HAVE THE MERRY POPINJAY, WEIGHING IN AT NINETY ONE AND A HALF POUNDS OF PURE FASHION, ITS SWISHY-POKER!"  Aohdan again leans toward the opponent and pumps his fists with a long exhale representing the cheering of a large crowd.  "LET'S GET IT ON!!!!" he adds with an enormous smile smeared across his face.


----------



## Helfdan (Oct 26, 2008)

Valen smiles at Aleera, holding her hands warmly.  "We are two people who know little other than fighting.  But you know my heart is yours, lass."  He tilts her head up by her chin to look into her eyes.  "It shall be as you wish.  I will compete, my lady.  I have a feeling my superiors in Turen will not object."  He leans down to kiss her tenderly, and does not hear Aohdan's announcement.


----------



## Amaury (Oct 26, 2008)

Johen is surprised at his centaur friend's sudden sense of humour and cannot help laughing goodheartedly. He regains his calm though fairly quickly as he sees the massive "human" arriving from the other side.

_human or giant?_


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 27, 2008)

Shayuri pauses with a deer in the headlights expression as the priestesses otherworldly gaze sweeps over her. When she goes past, the sorceress feels mingled relief and disappointment. She'd never been entirely easy around powerful clerics...their powers seemed inimical to her. Was the cleric in control? Was the god? What if the god didn't like you? 

But she was so...beautiful. And so majestic. The idea that such a creature might take interest in her had appeal.

But no. It was the -wizard-. Evidently it wasn't enough that he was favored of the headmaster, he had to be attracting the attention of eldritch creatures too.

Even so, Shayuri stayed where she was and watched to see what happened next.


----------



## bedford (Oct 27, 2008)

Rungner looks down at the mercenary " Looks to me like it is YOU that is slowing down the line. Shut up and get back in line NOW." Rungner takes one step closer.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Oct 28, 2008)

Muzdum stomps towards the half elf. "Then it was ye the one Ah was supposed to be beatin'. Ah' must have guessed it must be a pointy ears, tree hugger bastard." With an incredibly quick move, Muzdum delivers a breath-taking punch in the stomach to the half elf. "Ah' aint wastin' anymore energy with you scum. Yer plans as well as yer grey matter are good fer nothin'. If Ah' were ye, Ah'll be takin' the next job as horse-crap cleaner Ah' found. Blasted fool..." Muzdum turns and leaves the place, patting Ironhands' shoulder as he pass by him.  

OOC: I'm a tug!


----------



## EximiusNero (Oct 29, 2008)

OOC: Sorry for the inactivity guys  , and Ark I'd be happy to change my font, btw great avatar, love Trigun.

Lucius steps back and makes way for the newcomer to confront the mercenary. "Go ahead with your sport my fellows, just try not to rough each other up too much", Lucius says with warm hearted grin.


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Oct 29, 2008)

OOC: Scott DeWar, are you still with us?


----------



## Scott DeWar (Oct 30, 2008)

crazy_monkey1956 said:


> OOC: Scott DeWar, are you still with us?



Yup. sorry, been a week of hard on the hands type of work, and the artherites really kicked in. it hurt to even type.

going back over the threads, but the last one i remember was the one where the bully challenged me to a fight, right then and there. 

I need to know: what are the rules for fights outside of the tournaments, and if there is an avanue for a fight of honor to like first blood with in the tournaments? if you understand where i am going with this, and have an other idea, privet message me maybe? ]/ooc[


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Oct 31, 2008)

OOC: Yes, there are duel circles in the city for the settling of disputes.  All you need is a city guard or other city official to officiate.  Since the mercenary is effectively challenging Rennaldo, the law states that Rennaldo may choose the terms of victory.  That said, if a fight breaks out within the city that is unofficiated and doesn't take place in a duel circle, all members of the fight on either side are arrested and fined.  However, you are currently outside the city, technically, so the city guard is likely to overlook a fight outside the city walls.  Getting involved in an unofficiated brawl would undoubtedly tarnish Rennaldo's reputation as an elite guard.


----------



## Yttermayn (Oct 31, 2008)

Scott DeWar said:


> Yup. sorry, been a week of hard on the hands type of work, and the artherites really kicked in. it hurt to even type.
> 
> going back over the threads, but the last one i remember was the one where the bully challenged me to a fight, right then and there.
> 
> /ooc[




Yay!  Glad you're back.  Can't wait to see your response to my post.


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Nov 1, 2008)

OOC: Scott DeWar, we need an IC response.  I'm going to be pushing things forward tomorrow.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Nov 2, 2008)

crazy_monkey1956 said:


> OOC: Scott DeWar, we need an IC response.  I'm going to be pushing things forward tomorrow.




sorry. working on a response now.

Edit:

A breeze blowing the plume in Renaldo's hat being the only sound for a few tense seconds after the Yammering of the faux ringmaster centaur. The sight of the Merc's hand on his sword showed a temperment of extream instability, so delicacy was of the greatest import. 

Addressing the hulking brute he says, "I see you wish to pretend to be a gentleman of honor, _sir_, so i will humor you in this. Perhaps in the dueling ring in say, ... 1/2 hour? First blood would be an appropiate condition of victory for such a slight of your honor."

Diplomacy chack:
Diplomacy check (1d20+7=12)

trying to get the mercenary to calm down from wanting immediate spillage of blood to that of accepting a duel of first blood in a dueling ring within the city. (from deadly hostile to just hostile  )

ps: I hope this psot was worth the wait


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Nov 2, 2008)

*Tournament Grounds: The Line*

The mercenary seems abruptly uninterested in the trouble he's caused with the appearance of first the centaur and then the half-ogre.  He musters up enough courage to respond to Rennaldo, "Next time, you won't have your big friends around.  Knife in your sleep, that's what awaits you."  With that, he removes himself from the line and heads back toward the city.

A tournament official toddles up, moving the line along, first saying to Lucius, "If you have a formal complaint about that fellow, be sure to file it with the city guard."  He then addresses Rungner, Aohdan, and Johen, "If you, uh, gentlemen intend to compete, please take your places in line.  Otherwise, please move along."

*Tournament Grounds: Near the City Gate*

Aleera lingers in the kiss with Valen for a moment, then pulls away, "Then go join the others in line.  I'll go make our report and meet you at the Adventurer's Guild tavern in a couple of hours."

The elven woman heads toward the city gate.

*City of Azgund: Main Thoroughfare*

Dawn stares at Alaric a moment longer then speaks, "It is a pleasure to meet you, Alaric the Alchemist.  Perhaps you would come pay me a visit in the Lords' Manor later today, so that you may regale me with the tale of your journey to Silvergard.  I am most curious to know what fate befell a certain dagger with which you may be familiar."

As her procession starts to move again, Dawn's gaze falls upon Shayuri and lingers a moment, "You are Shayuri, yes?  You come as well.  If you wish, of course."

With that, Dawn turns her gaze foward and her procession of guards and servants moves along toward the House of Lords.

*The Adventurer's Guild Compound*

Ironhands follows Muzdum out, trotting a bit to catch up to his brother.

"Watch yerself, Muzdum.  The shadow knights have their hands full with everything and I heard their might be an assassin coming after you and your group so one of you doesn't get the Silvergard lordship."


----------



## Scott DeWar (Nov 2, 2008)

> The mercenary seems abruptly uninterested in the trouble he's caused with the appearance of first the centaur and then the half-ogre. He musters up enough courage to respond to Rennaldo, "Next time, you won't have your big friends around. Knife in your sleep, that's what awaits you." With that, he removes himself from the line and heads back toward the city.




"my big friends?" starts Renaldo. then looking about he continues, "what big friends, I have ..." he spins around to see half a ton of centaur and a quater ton of ogre. "...Oh," He smles broadly, takes his hat off and bows with his tossle of hair flying all about in the breeze. Renaldo D'Argussie, at your service, gentle folk. I was a hair's bredth from complaining to the one who was interrupting my challenge, but that only would have proven me to be quite the horses' ass, eh?" he says with a quick wink to the centaur.


----------



## Yttermayn (Nov 3, 2008)

Scott DeWar said:


> "I was a hair's bredth from complaining to the one who was interrupting my challenge, but that only would have proven me to be quite the horses' ass, eh?" he says with a quick wink to the centaur.




Aohdan's dissapointment rapidly evaporates at the fencers witty come-back. "Ah, quite the _riposte,_ my flamboyant fellow.  To bad our attempt to _carton noir_ that noisome fellow didn't quite pay off..."  Aohdan attempts some witty, fencing related word play with his newfound companion, hoping no-one remembers where he came from in line.


----------



## EximiusNero (Nov 3, 2008)

Lucius turns to the man who challenged the mercenary. "Thank you my friend, I could have handled that brute myself but its good to see such kindness from strangers. I am Lucius, Cleric of the Order of Illumination."

OOC: I believe no one is using this color for their dialogue, if someone is just say so and I'll be happy to change it.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Nov 3, 2008)

]ooc[


> To bad our attempt to carton noir that noisome fellow didn't quite pay off..."



I am afraid carton noir  translates to : black paperboard with the babel fish translater.This has a different meaning to me as i am in the construction trades so, could i get a better translation please? *scratches head* ]/ooc[

Renald gives Lucius a very respecful bow." to defend a follower of the just and righteous giver of light and goodness, I would gladly defend with my blood, my very life even." He stands and as he returns his hat and steps back in line, his hand moves to his neck and rubs the place where a knife in his sleep would most likely trace accross, "And appears I may just have volenteered it today."


----------



## Helfdan (Nov 3, 2008)

Valen joins Aohdan and Johen back at the line.  He nods curtly at the nearby swordsman, priest, and half-ogre.

For the benefit of our newcomers:  The ones in line see a tall man, lean but broad of shoulder, wrapped in a worn green cloak.  His high boots are likewise worn, but bright mail glints from beneath the cloak.  A longbow of plain yew and a quiver of gey-goose shafts hang on his back next to a light pack.  He removes his cowl to show a fair-skinned, rugged face, an unruly mane of sandy hair, and keen blue eyes.  He is serious as he studies the strangers next to his friends, then speaks in a low, rough voice, addressing the druid and centaur.  

"Any trouble here?"


----------



## Yttermayn (Nov 3, 2008)

Helfdan said:


> Valen joins Aohdan and Johen back at the line.  He nods curtly at the nearby swordsman, priest, and half-ogre.
> 
> He is serious as he studies the strangers next to his friends, then speaks in a low, rough voice, addressing the druid and centaur.
> 
> "Any trouble here?"




"There wasn't until this guy and some smelly fellow decided _not_ to fight.  Some entertainment would have made this damnably long line less of a bother."  Aohdan responded regretfully.  

[sblock=OOC: carton noir] Babelfishtranslated the words correctly, but not the meaning.  It's a fencing term.  Someone who dishonors himself by violating the rules of the tournament gets blacklisted from it, aka "black carded". [/sblock]


----------



## Amaury (Nov 3, 2008)

OoC: being the local French guy here, I can confirm that 'carton noir' doesn't mean much in French (black cardboard), 
and 'riposte' is more like a military counterstrike. but both are technically correct. 
their meaning escapes me but this is old Centauri French... 


_Animals fight for territory, mating or hunger.. humans are ready to fight a duel for no reason.._ Johen thought, 
looking at the scene, when Valen's arrival takes him away from his thoughts.
"Ah, Valen, my friend.. We.. we're just getting into line for the tournament.. " he replies.

He turns back to the rest of the group, and salutes in turn, bowing slightly: "My name is Johen, from the High Forest in Tureni lands.."

The young man has long brown-red hair and his beard is split in two long braids decorated by small bird's feathers. His recent travels away 
from the shade of the forest and in the sunshine of the plateau have added a red glow to his otherwise pale skin. 
Resting on Johen's shoulder, a brown hawk glances at the scene with alert eyes.

Johen turns to Lucius and asks: "Hum, may I ask what a member of the Order of Illumination is doing at the Tournament?"


----------



## Voda Vosa (Nov 4, 2008)

OOC: Psst, it's Valen


----------



## Scott DeWar (Nov 4, 2008)

Yttermayn said:


> [sblock=OOC: carton noir] Babelfishtranslated the words correctly, but not the meaning.  It's a fencing term.  Someone who dishonors himself by violating the rules of the tournament gets blacklisted from it, aka "black carded". [/sblock]




]ooc[Ah, that is what I needed to know. Thank you. Now i can respond properly [/ooc]

Renaldo nods in kind to Valen, "Not any more, sir. I kind of wish to have tested his metel in the tournaments though." 
Then turning to Aohdan he says, "That man _could_ use a lesson in manners, though permanant removal from the tournaments may push him the last short distance over the cliff of murderous rage. that would  have caused more trouble then good i fear."



			
				yttermayn said:
			
		

> "There wasn't until this guy and some smelly fellow decided not to fight. Some entertainment would have made this damnably long line less of a bother." Aohdan responded regretfully.




To the centaur, Renaldo responds with a smile and shrug, "I fear there is no jester here at this time, unless there is one hiding in the line here somewhere ... ?" he then glances about mockingly


----------



## Yttermayn (Nov 4, 2008)

Scott DeWar said:


> ]ooc[Ah, that is what I needed to know. Thank you. Now i can respond properly [/ooc]
> 
> To the centaur, Renaldo responds with a smile and shrug, "I fear there is no jester here at this time, unless there is one hiding in the line here somewhere ... ?" he then glances about mockingly




"Only one such individual bears the raiment of a jester, I expect thee to spot him shortly in the glass of mine eyes."   Aohdan quips.

[sblock=Centauri french]Fencing jargon borrows heavily from french, but has its own meanings attached to the words.  It's not it's own complete language, just the terminology for the sport.[/sblock]


----------



## bedford (Nov 4, 2008)

Rungner is a bit suprised at the friendly response from the others and says. " Rungner is my name. "


----------



## EximiusNero (Nov 5, 2008)

Lucius addresses the man with the hawk on his shoulder, "I have heard rumors of trouble brewing at this year's tournament and I have come on behalf of my order to protect and serve the people. Any sport I take part in while rooting out evil is just a bonus for me", He smiles broadly. And it seems you all know each other, have you come to take part in the tournament together?"


----------



## Arkhandus (Nov 5, 2008)

Alaric just quirks an eyebrow at the Lady Dawn's request, curious.

Once her group has moved on, he lets himself think _'How'd she know my name, and know about the Dagger?  Well, that it had anything to do with me, anyway....  Of course someone like her might know about it in the general sense, but....  Just what the heck has Entan been tellin' every noble and their half-cousin-twice-removed?  And what's that woman got t' do with anything?'_

He casts a glance at Shayuri, some more recent apprentice of Entan's or something, and quite unfamiliar to him.  "Well that's strange." is all he says out loud, and continues walking off towards the registration for the Tournaments, chewing a bit more on the long blade of grass between his teeth.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Nov 5, 2008)

"Ah'll be careful then." Muzdum walks away. He turns one last time "Thanks" he said before walking away, in the direction of the tournament grounds.


----------



## Amaury (Nov 5, 2008)

EximiusNero said:


> Lucius addresses the man with the hawk on his shoulder, "I have heard rumors of trouble brewing at this year's tournament and I have come on behalf of my order to protect and serve the people. Any sport I take part in while rooting out evil is just a bonus for me", He smiles broadly. And it seems you all know each other, have you come to take part in the tournament together?"




"Rumours of trouble? Really? What sorts?  Johen asks, his curiosity suddenly excited.

He continues : "..and yes, Aohdan, Valen and I are indeed competing in the tournament.. though this is the first time.."


----------



## Shayuri (Nov 6, 2008)

Arkhandus said:


> He casts a glance at Shayuri, some more recent apprentice of Entan's or something, and quite unfamiliar to him.  "Well that's strange." is all he says out loud, and continues walking off towards the registration for the Tournaments, chewing a bit more on the long blade of grass between his teeth.




(OOC - He doesn't remember her questioning him just a few minutes ago? )

"Strange?" Shayuri asks, jerking around to look at Alaric after being momentarily spellbound by the Lady Dawn. "Strange doesn't begin to describe it! She invited you...me...both of us... I don't even know her! Have you met her before?"


----------



## Arkhandus (Nov 6, 2008)

Alaric shrugs.  "Nope.  Never met 'er b'fore.  So, 's strange.  Not that I aim t' dis'point, so I won't sleight 'er by ignorin' the invitation, outta the blue though it is."  He keeps on walking, thinking on the situation.  He silently curses himself for losing track of his devious plans for Entan.

_(ooc: Nah, it just means that he isn't familiar with her at all beyond the fact that she's someone who's studied under Entan or something, relatively recently, unlike the apprentices he's trained alongside.  Alaric's been running around the countryside and then working in Entan's lab for quite a while recently.)_


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Nov 7, 2008)

*Tournament Grounds: The Line*

As Lucius, Rennaldo, Johen, Aohdan, Valen and Rungner converse, the line steadily moves forward.  Alaric and Shayuri soon make it to the end of the line.  Alaric notes the presence of his companions from Silvergard in the line, a dozen people ahead of him, along with the towering presence of a half-ogre.  Muzdum also joins the line and finds himself just a couple of people behind Alaric and an exotic Emiran woman.  The dwarf also notes the presence of Valen, Aohdan, Johen and the half-ogre further up the line.

Finally, each in turn, they find themselves standing before the tournament officials being asked the following.

"Do you intend to compete for a lordship and if so, which one?"  OOC: The list of open lordships is in the first post of the OOC thread.

"Which events do you intend to compete in?  Remember, you must compete in at least five events to be eligible for a lordship."  OOC: The list of events is likewise in the first post of the OOC thread.

Finally, they are instructed to mark their name in the roster and produce proof of Azgundi citizenship (record of birth in an Azgundi province or certificate of membership in the Adventurer's Guild).

OOC: After registering for the tournament, also include in your next IC post what your character is doing after registering (even if it is hanging around waiting for former companions so you can catch up).


----------



## Shayuri (Nov 7, 2008)

Shayuri eyes the signup sheet and fights to quell the butterflies in her stomach as she eyes the events. No surprises, exactly, but...would this work? Was it even legal?

She looks up at the tournament official helping her and asks, "Do I have to choose just one lordship, or can I elect to compete for more than one?"

She then signs off on the events she feels best prepared for:

Archery 
Debate 
Drinking Contest
Dueling
Oratory
Castles

One more than strictly necessary, but she wanted at least one "extra," just in case. Otherwise losing one would seal her chances.

Once she's signed up, she hovers nearby, trying to inconspicuously see what Alaric's signed up for.


----------



## Yttermayn (Nov 7, 2008)

Aohdan approaches, barely listens to the words of the officials, and begins signing his name next to several events, all the while jack-jawing at Johen about anything that comes to mind without really looking at what he's doing on the paper.  He signs next to archery, dueling, wrestling, drinking, joisting, and debate.  He also puts his name next to the Silvergard lordship and actually stops to look at his work.  He cocks his head to the side as he notices his name next to debate, and realizes he had thought it said something else.  "Oh well." he said and shruged.  As he set the quill down, he noticed some fellow named "Chad" wrote his name so big that it ran to the edge of the page, and then down in a wierd taper that made the letters appear to be hanging.


----------



## Helfdan (Nov 7, 2008)

Once e is in front of an official, Valen speaks confidently.  
"I am Valen Sablewood.  I will compete for lordship of Silvergard.  I shall participate in the contests of Archery, Drinking, Dueling, Fox Hunt, Joust, Castles, and Wrestling."  

He then waits around for his friends, including the latecoming Muzdum, to complete their own registrations.


----------



## EximiusNero (Nov 8, 2008)

Lucius walks up and signs his name on the sheets for Archery, Dueling, Wresting, Drinking and Castles. "I will be competing for the Belle Cheval Lordship". After, Lucius waits for Renaldo.


----------



## Amaury (Nov 8, 2008)

Johen simply nods to Aohdan's chit chat whilst waiting for his turn. He then produces his Adventurer Guild certificate, and registers his name to Debate, Oratory, Castles and Fox Hunt.

He then moves on to wait for his companions and stares at the queue of participants trying to guess what these people would be competing for.


----------



## Yttermayn (Nov 8, 2008)

Aohdan waits for Johen and Valen to finish up, then says "I have the feeling that that mercenary causing trouble will cause even more.  I want to follow him and see where he goes, and who he associates with.  I'm a bit conspicuous, though..." he trails off and looks meaningfully at his sneakier companions.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Nov 8, 2008)

EximiusNero said:


> I have heard rumors of trouble brewing at this year's tournament and I have come on behalf of my order to protect and serve the people.[/COLOR] Any sport I take part in while rooting out evil is just a bonus for me", He smiles broadly. And it seems you all know each other, have you come to take part in the tournament together?"



"Actually, I regrett to have never had the Honor of meeting any of you before now. Renaldo. Renaldo D'Argauissi, member of the Elite gurad of House d'Anovia, and if you will be so kind as to excuse a moment, it is my turn to sign the roster..."

He quickly turns to the official when addressed and signs the roster after procucing papers to prove his citizenship by birth.

He answers the questions of the officiial as follows; No he not competing for a title, so he signs his name next to one event: Dueling Tournament. Finishing quickly, he gives the judge a polite bow, his hat still in his hand from his previous conversition with the others in the line. 
Moving off to the side to let others continue he himself continues with his conversation,"I do hope to meet you all again some time in the near future, however, i must return to my charge at this moment." 

He then bows and takes his leave, his hat now returnng to his head.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Nov 10, 2008)

Muzdum waits his turn in th line, and when he reaches the official, he says *"Sign me in fer all the competitions! And Ah'll compete fer the Lordship of Silvergard".* The dwarfs signs his name and his clan name, and step a side. Noticing Aohdan Valen and Johen, he approaches his companions to greet them.
*"Hail te ye mates." *Muzdum places his hands over his belly, smiling as usual, with his tiny eyes almost hidden beneath his populates red eyebrows.


----------



## Arkhandus (Nov 10, 2008)

Alaric briefly considers cutting ahead in the line to greet his adventuring companions from a few months ago, but decides that nobody would likely accept the excuse that they were 'saving his spot'.  So he waits, yawning from time to time, chewing the piece of grass until its nothing but mulch to toss aside, and whistling.

At one point he sketches out a sort of self-portrait in the dirt alongside the line, with his foot.  Later he tries to occupy himself with thinking of new recipes to try, and ways to attempt covertly making Entan the taste-tester of his culinary creations.

Craft (Painting, or Sculpting?)To make a dirt-portrait.... (1d20+4=8) 

Finally, upon reaching the registration desk, he sighs and mutters something crude in Dwarven.  To the official, though, he says in Azgundi "Hoy there, sign me up fer competin' in castles, debate, drinkin', duelin', oratory, and wrasslin'.  I'm Alaric, the Alchemist, from the Barony o' Reislau, in Azgund o'course."  He fishes out his Adventurer's Guild membership card, since he wouldn't bother carrying something so silly as a _birth certificate_ around.  Really, what'd he need that for?  He's already born!

After thinking on it a minute, making everyone behind him wait that much longer, he leans one forearm on the desk and adds "Y'know, I wasn't really thinkin' o' competin' fer a lordship, but mebbe I got an obligation t' try fer some acquaintences o' mine.  So sign me up fer the lordship o' Silvergard.  Not expectin' I'll make it that far, but I figure I oughta try or my friends'll question my dedication t' the cause."


That done, he heads over to the small cluster of familiar faces nearby, calling out "Hail an' well met again, Valen!  Still as dour as usual, or are my eyes playin' tricks an' ya look a bit more cheerful?  Naw, couldn't be..." in Elven, "Greetin's from the backwoods o' Azgund to ye backwooders o' Turen, Johen an' Aodhan!  Have fun watchin' grass grow or whate'er ya do without us around?" in Common, and "Ey there Muzdum, good t' see my strong dwarven friend doin' well!" in Dwarven.

In Common again, he adds while approaching, "We need t' share a few rounds o' ale an' see what all o' ya been up to!  Drinks're on me, o'course!"  He goes to slap each of his adventuring companions on the back, friendly-like.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Nov 10, 2008)

Muzdum rubs his hands together.* "Aye, a couple of ales aint soundin' bad a' all, HA! We could warm up tha engine fer the competition" *he says slapping his stomach.


----------



## Shayuri (Nov 10, 2008)

Shayuri watches the display, feeling a cold sinking feeling in her gut. Everyone KNEW each other. They were all old friends! Suddenly she couldn't help wondering if this 'contest' was rigged somehow.

Flustered, she looked towards the tournament attendant in front of her to see if he looked like he was going to answer her question.

And then what?

Well, there was the Lady Dawn's invitation...but she thought she might hover discretely around Alaric's friends first. Just to get a better idea of who they were and what they were up to.


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Nov 10, 2008)

OOC: Aleera is not present.    I'm going to wait to do the full update until bedford posts, but to answer Shayuri's question....

"Each lordship is judged by different criteria, based on the whims of the House of Commons.  Thus you must choose only one lordship to compete for."


----------



## Amaury (Nov 10, 2008)

Johen welcomed both Muzdum and Alaric though he was only mildly amused at the joke of the alchemist. 

But what surprised him more was the new energy and more laddish way of talking of Alaric which he didn't recall on the Plateau. 
The image of these famous purple and pinkish mushrooms immediately popped up to his mind. _Hallucineo fungi major? 
would he have tried them?  Here in Azgund? hmm, maybe some backstreet vendor's job.._ the young Tureni druid thought.

Johen goes back to the tournament assistant and asks: "A question if I may. Now that we have registered, what's happening? 
When does it all start and what are we supposed to do?"


----------



## bedford (Nov 10, 2008)

Rungner asks one of the officials to sign him up for the wrestling, drinking and dueling contest.


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Nov 10, 2008)

*OOC: Summary of Player Character Participation in Tournament Events*

Archery - Aohdan, Lucius, Muzdum, Shayuri, Valen

Debate - Alaric, Aohdan, Johen, Muzdum, Shayuri

Drinking Contest - Alaric, Aohdan, Lucius, Muzdum, Rungner, Shayuri, Valen

Dueling Tournament - Alaric, Aohdan, Lucius, Muzdum, Renaldo, Rungner, Shayuri, Valen

Fox Hunt - Johen, Muzdum, Valen

Joust - Aohdan, Muzdum, Valen

Oratory - Alaric, Johen, Muzdum, Shayuri

Castles - Alaric, Johen, Lucius, Muzdum, Shayuri, Valen

Wrestling - Alaric, Aohdan, Lucius, Muzdum, Rungner, Valen

*OOC: Summary of Player Characters Competing for Lordships*

Belle Cheval - Lucius

Silvergard - Alaric, Aohdan, Muzdum, Valen

Un-named Frontier Land - Shayuri

*Tournament Grounds: The Line*

An official answers Johen's question, "The opening ceremonies commence two days from now.  All entrants are required to attend and you will receive instructions on where and when each event takes place at that time."

*OOC*

Where is everyone off to?  You have two days, game time, to kill.  Some characters have appointments (Lady Dawn, for example) or duties (Renaldo, for example) but other than that, your time is your own.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Nov 11, 2008)

Renaldo returns to duty, of course.


----------



## Yttermayn (Nov 11, 2008)

Aohdan pesters Valen, Johen, and Muzdum about following up on the icky feeling he got from the mercenary.  Or at least finding some way to sneakily torment the fellow.


----------



## Helfdan (Nov 12, 2008)

Valen will firstly head to the Tureni embassy, and inform the highest-ranking ranger there of his intention to compete for the lordship of Silvergard.  Other than that, he means to practice weapons with Muzdum, spend time with Aleera, and of course, discuss any unusual events with Johen.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Nov 12, 2008)

Muzdum spends his time polishing his art with the hammer and the crossbow. He offered to practice wrestling with Aohdan, but the centaur suggested something about how uncomfortable it was to fight knelled. 
Muzdum will spend the nights drinking with Alaric, and having one or two occasional tavern fights, of course not provoked by him. Who could have thought that slamming a chair in a man's back was consider an offense by those humans? Anyway, the dwarf had to hit him hard, when he was complaining about the chair. And the man's friends were not happy about that. Wacky humans, how could they be upset? Muzdum had to broke the face of one of them, before the others swarmed against him. Wine bottles flying, chairs breaking on peoples backs, smacking and whacking, it was a glorious tavern fight!
From his 'superior' hight, Muzdum had to hit stomaches before punching faces, but he didn't care about those little inconveniences, he was just happy to punch and been punched in that festival of Chaos.
When he was not practicing with Valen, chating with Aohdan or drinking with Alaric; Muzdum tended to his small blacksmith.


----------



## Shayuri (Nov 12, 2008)

Shayuri absorbs that information thoughtfully. The established lordships would have more to offer in terms of amenities, but the newly carved ones would probably be less vied for and thus easier to win. A wicked, resentful streak surfaced in her though, and she reached over the table and tapped the name of one of the freshly created parcels of land.

Let her father be the noble of untamed land, and have to work for his bread after all! She could simply cede it to him and then go teach at the academy. Or make him seneschal and rule in absentia. 

It would serve him right.

Her choice made, Shayuri nods at the election official and hovers not far from Alaric, watching and envying his close ties with the large group of people. She was far from home here and suddenly felt terribly isolated.

Well before their socializing is done, Shayuri has taken her leave and gone to occupy herself before answering the Lady Dawn's call.

(OOC - Shay's actions may depend on what happens with the Lady, so I'd like to resolve that before declaring.  )


----------



## Yttermayn (Nov 12, 2008)

His suggestions not taken concerning the stealthy party members spying on the mercenary, Aohdan keeps an eye out for him.  He dosn't directly spy, just wants to get an idea where to find the guy should he need to.  He spends the rest of his time either hanging out with Muzdum, or exploring the Azgundi city.


----------



## Amaury (Nov 12, 2008)

Whilst talking to the assistant, Johen tries to see who apart from his two companions had registered for Silvergard. If there no list he simply asks.

Then Johen accompanies Valen to the Tureni embassy more to meet Tureni compatriots than anything else.

He then heads to the Adventurers Guild, to the Tavern, to try and meet other Druids but also to understand more about the Lords giving up their lordship and possible political conflicts. In particular, he tries to understand if anyone or any Lord is interested in the Silvergard plateau.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Nov 14, 2008)

Renaldo returns back from being in line at the tournament sign in sheet to the Manse of Lord and Lady d'Anovia, sees his friend Dominc and greets him, "Hail good friend! How is our charge, Lady Nineveh d'Anovia, doing? Well i hope?"


----------



## Arkhandus (Nov 14, 2008)

*Alaric the Alchemist*

Alaric takes some of his comrades from the Silvergard investigation out drinking at the Adventurer's Guild tavern, but apparently many of them aren't up for it.  He ignores it as just them being too busy.  If he sees Shayuri skulking about nearby, at some point along the way to the tavern or in there, he'll invite her to join them for a drink, as a little 'welcome to Azgund.'

But he makes sure not to get too drunk to remember his meeting with Lady Dawn de Guare, and gives himself enough time to sober up a bit, clean up, and dress a little better than usual so as not to offend the noble.  He uses a simple _Prestidigitation_ to clear away the mild smell of alcohol, and to clean his dusty scholar's outift, which he wears in place of his usual traveling garb.

Before heading out to meet with the Lady Dawn de Guare, he makes sure to leave his backpack and alchemical weapons behind in a safe place, but keeps his dagger, crossbow, bolts, scroll cases, and pouches on his person, just in case.  He'd leave the weapons at the door anyway upon arriving, but didn't want to get waylaid by thieves or the like on his way there or back.

Besides those two matters, Alaric just follows a few of his previous adventuring companions around briefly to chat about what's happened since visiting Silvergard.

The rest of the time he just spends near the Academy, sitting outside and sketching out some designs and possible murals on two of his parchment sheets, including designs for the crazy alchemical/magical opening display he had babbled about earlier.

And he works on a small painting out there, cobbling together a temporary easel with his carpentry skills and some....'spare parts' from around town, using one of his parchment sheets, buying a simple paintbrush, and buying a few tiny samples of paint to use.  He tries to paint what he remembers of Corath's true form, the Thayvian brass construct called a Nimblewright.  The painting turns out kind of muddled and indistinct, but it's been months since he's seen the sentient construct, anyway.

Craft (Painting) of Corath (1d20+4=14) 

_(ooc: Let me know whatever it costs for him to get a few measly ounces of paint and a cheap little painbrush, and how much he'll spend at the tavern treating Muzdum and company to drinks.  He doesn't have a lot of coin left, but it should be enough for a bit of painting and some drinks.)_


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Nov 18, 2008)

OOC: Writing Rungner and Lucius out (just not including them in the post sign-up activities of the next two game days) with a door open for their return.

OOC: I'm not going to worry about tracking minor expenses of things like living expenses (unless one gets extravagant) and craft supplies so don't worry about marking off gold for those.

*Johen: Silvergard Inquiries*

Before leaving the tournament signups, Johen does find out that, in addition to Muzdum, Aohdan, Valen and Alaric, there are seven other names signed up to compete for the Silvergard lordship.  Looking into those names reveals that most of them are simple commoners looking to strike it rich with the silver mine.  One name, however, is more striking: Shokar Redaxe of the Drukkar.  A seven foot towering mountain of muscle, Johen learns that the Drukkari warrior intends to use Silvergard as a staging ground for aggressive strikes into Orcish territory.  

Johen finds himself at the Adventurer's Guild tavern, Shokar and his adventuring companions seated nearby.  The dour looking barbarian is quietly drinking while the gnome bard of his group regales the room with tales of Shokar's strength and prowess.

*Aohdan: On the Trail of the Mercenary*

As conspicuous as a centaur is, Aohdan initially has some trouble tracking down the belligerent merc, but a tip from someone at the Adventurer's Guild takes the centaur to the Candle District.  Known for its illicit and exotic nightlife, during the day the notorious thoroughfare is eerily quiet and altogether bland and depressing to gaze upon.  Aohdan's tipster said that the merc and others like him could be found at the Gentle Repose, an inn that caters to those needing to "sleep it off" in this district.

In the Repose's common room, Aohdan sees the belligerent mercenary among a group of mixed race and similar accoutrement, lounging around the common room's plush furniture.  One, a scarred and aged looking half-orc, is standing and dispensing orders, "At least two of us need to sign up for that Silvergard lordship.  We make that our base of operations and..."

The half-orc stops talking as the group notes the arrival of the centaur.

*Rennaldo: His Lady's Plans*

Rennaldo and Dominic are asked to come before their Lady.  Nineveh is preparing for a dinner and masquerade ball exclusively for the lords this evening.  Her mask currently adorns a mannequin head, the masks green plumes and gem studded tracery offering a less than subtle indication of Anovia's affluence.  

Nineveh herself is wearing an elaborate gown of white and silver that accentuates her natural beauty.  She smiles as the two swashbucklers enter.

"Gaudy isn't it?  Such affectations consume the other lords more so than the governance of their lands.  I intend to change that.  There will be many who oppose my intentions, some violently.

I have asked the two of you here because you are competing in the tournaments.  Be watchful.  Listen for my name and pay attention to those uttering it.  I will be competing, defending my lordship, in the dueling, jousting, fox hunt, debate and oratory events.  Pay close attention to those events and the competitors.  Look not only for potential enemies, but allies as well. Now, do you have any questions for me?"

*Alaric and Shayuri: Meeting Dawn*

Alaric and Shayuri find themselves in a well appointed sitting room, waiting the winged lady's arrival.  Dawn does not keep them waiting long as the doors open and the half-angel's light glow, like that of a candle, adds a subtle silvery illumination to the room.  Her wings are folded against her back, the feathers brushing either side of the doorway as she enters.

Her solid silver, pupilless eyes gaze at first Shayuri and then Alaric, whatever emotion playing behind them unfathomable.

She sits on a stool, rather than one of the plush chairs and speaks, "Welcome and thank you for coming.  Alaric, I am most curious to hear your account of the happenings in Silvergard.  I have seen the official reports, but a personal recounting I think would be more enlightening."

*Muzdum: Incarceration Revelations*

Muzdum awakes in the constable's overnight jail, having been dragged there after a night of barroom brawling.  His adversaries of the night before are crowded in around him, some bruised, some merely passed out from too much drink.  A pair in the corner of the cell are whispering quietly to themselves, not yet noting the conscious state of the dwarf.

"I'm telling you, that's the dwarf that went to Silvergard."

"Well, there's only one other dark-bearded dwarf I've heard of around here and that's Ironhands.  So he must be."

"So, do we tell the boss?"

"Not yet.  Let's tail him when we get out and see if we can't get him to lead us to the other Silvergarders.  If we can get 'em all, the rewards are all ours."

*Valen: The Serpent's Embrace*

Valen finds Aleera at the Adventurer's Guild compound and the two spend a quiet day together.  That evening, Aleera takes Valen to the elven embassy, a copse of forest in the middle of the bustling city.

The trees and natural scenery almost blocks out the noise of the city...but not completely.  Aleera finds a secluded corner and sits on the ground, looking up at the ranger.

"I feel out of place here...like I don't belong among my own kind...but it was the only place I could think of where we would be safe from prying ears and eyes.

I've heard rumors...rumors that the Dagger has turned up in the city somewhere and...I can feel it.  Somehow, I can sense it.  I'm frightened, Valen."


----------



## Voda Vosa (Nov 18, 2008)

Without his armor, the dwarf was more stealthy than he would ever imagine. He sneaks near the two guys, and grab one from the back.
*"Ah so ye be wantin' this dwarf? Here ye have him worms! Now ye better tell me who are ye talkin' about before Ah' snap yer necks! Who be wantin' information about me?! Speak!"*

[sblock=actions]
Too much actions? I thougt I had a surprise round =)
Sthealt: 18
Grapple: 15
Intimidation: 14[/sblock]


----------



## Amaury (Nov 18, 2008)

Johen listens to as much as he can of the bard's story and checks the companions of the Drukkari barbarian 
to guess their competences and motives.
If his knowledge of the Drukkari and he feels they are not too much a bunch of ruffians, Johen will want 
to check whether they could make allies in the future should one of his companions win the Lordship.

He steps in quietly, stroking Highflyer before bowing slightly as he introduces himself: "Gentlemen, my name is Johen. 
I am a servant of Dame Nature and come from the High Forest in Turen.
I hear that you intend to compete for the Lordship of Silvergard and that you intend to fight the orc tribes overthere. 
This is a most noble and challenging goal but.. and please don't be offended, I am curious as to how you intend to achieve this? 
Have you got the backing of other Lords, some allies or gold to raise an army? 
I have been to the Plateau and seen what there is overthere. The task is truly immense Gentlemen."


OOC: 
johen will continue his discussion to sense what these guys are about, potential allies or foes, and whether they have powerful backing somehow.
know geo or appropriate on Drukkari (1d20+2=12) 
Diplomacy (1d20+2=22)


----------



## bedford (Nov 19, 2008)

Rungner wastes no time getting to the closest inn. He then orders a couple of  steaks and some tankards of mead.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Nov 20, 2008)

crazymonkey said:
			
		

> ]Rennaldo: His Lady's Plans
> 
> Rennaldo and Dominic are asked to come before their Lady. Nineveh is preparing for a dinner and masquerade ball exclusively for the lords this evening. Her mask currently adorns a mannequin head, the masks green plumes and gem studded tracery offering a less than subtle indication of Anovia's affluence.
> 
> ...




Renaldo is agast at the visage of the mask, but will do his darn best to hide his feelings. at the mention of the events his lady intends to partidipate in, he stands with his mouth slightly agape. Visisons of all that could go wrong flash before his eyes before he speaks. "mi'lady permission to speak freely?"


----------



## Helfdan (Nov 21, 2008)

crazy_monkey1956 said:


> *Valen: The Serpent's Embrace*
> 
> Valen finds Aleera at the Adventurer's Guild compound and the two spend a quiet day together.  That evening, Aleera takes Valen to the elven embassy, a copse of forest in the middle of the bustling city.
> 
> ...




Valen's tender expression at her initial statements suddenly turns hard as flint.  "The Dagger?  Here?  Where did you hear this?"


----------



## Shayuri (Nov 21, 2008)

_And this has what, exactly, to do with me?_ Shayuri wonders, a little irritated, a little worried. _I'm not even competing for that province._

Still...hearing about the fate of Silvergard from the mouth of one who'd been there...that would be something worth spending some of her time to hear tell.

She gives Alaric a querulous look and waits for him to start.


----------



## Yttermayn (Nov 22, 2008)

crazy_monkey1956 said:


> *Aohdan: On the Trail of the Mercenary*
> 
> In the Repose's common room, Aohdan sees the belligerent mercenary among a group of mixed race and similar accoutrement, lounging around the common room's plush furniture.  One, a scarred and aged looking half-orc, is standing and dispensing orders, "At least two of us need to sign up for that Silvergard lordship.  We make that our base of operations and..."
> 
> The half-orc stops talking as the group notes the arrival of the centaur.




Aohdan pauses near the doorway a moment to scan the room, making no effort to hide what he is doing.  He then picks his way up to the barkeep.  He asks tiredly "I've been looking all night.  Do you have a tankard large enough for me to use as a great helm?"


----------



## Arkhandus (Nov 24, 2008)

Alaric ponders for a few moments, on what he should tell Lady Dawn.  Especially with that foreigner here.  What could he say?

Finally, he settles on "Well....myself and a few other folk went to check out the Silvergard plateau some months ago, on behalf of the Adventurers' Guild.  Some otherworldly forces seem to be interfering with Silvergard, or trying to, and we had to fight off a few strangers that wanted to stop anyone heading to Silvergard.  Or maybe they just wanted t' stop us because of an item we carried, that was supposed to get sealed away in Silvergard.  They appeared outta nowhere, fought us, then disappeared after we defeated 'em."

He continues a moment later, "And we faced some undead obstacles along the way, but it turns out that someone or something is raising an undead army to fight the forces what tried t' invade Silvergard.  Apparently, the folk of Silvergard gave up their own lives as part o' this, to fight the otherworldly menace or something like that.  So now everyone what used t' live in Silvergard is undead now, ghosts I guess, sealing off some powerful enemy."

He lets the ladies digest this for a minute before adding, "Vedlund's stone quarry is another place what went all undead on us, so I guess they might be contributing t' Silvergard somehow, but I dunno.  Anyway, we were set up by receivin' that item I mentioned a moment ago, which we were apparently supposed t' seal away among the ghosts o' Silvergard."

"Instead it just brought us trouble, an' corrupted one of our group, who ran off with the item when we reached Silvergard.  Now that one's possessed an' running around with a dangerous artifact.  The artifact might be needed t' kill what the ghosts are holding back, or it might just need to be sealed away there too." he says.


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Nov 26, 2008)

OOC: Lucius is again not included in this week's update.  

*Alaric and Shayuri: Revelations*

Dawn listens patiently and attentively.  When Alaric finishes, she ponders for several moments, before asking, "Did you, perchance, encounter someone named Azilyk?"

Meanwhile, Shayuri hears Dawn's voice in her thoughts, "I must apologize for the intrusion.  I am not sure, yet, that I can fully trust those who journeyed to Silvergard.  Not because they are untrustworthy but because they may have come under the influence of a terrible evil known as Azilyk.  I asked you here to ask a favor of you.  Watch them.  Find out what Alaric is hiding and why.  Will you do this?"

*Aohdan: Recruitment*

The barkeep looks at Aohdan quizzically and is about to respond when the belligerent mercenary from the line speaks up, "Hey!  You're the horse's ass from the line."

The old half-orc shushes him and stands, his bones creaking, "Ain't never seen a centaur before.  We could use someone like you."

The belligerent mercenary growls and turns on the half-orc, "What?  He's one of the freaks that got me booted from the line!"

The half-orc snarls back, "Ye got yourself booted, Jeb, now sit yer arse down before I carve it off of you."  He turns to Aohdan, a hideous smile revealing missing teeth, with those that are present cracked and blackened, "Don't mind Jeb.  So, what do you think?  You interested in joining a mercenary company.  I swear there's plenty of riches in it for you."

*Valen: Revealed*

Aleera looks around quickly to make sure no one is nearby, then pulls Valen close and speaks in a barely audible whisper, her breath tickling the ranger's ear, "The dragon, Shraezek, is at the new Arcane Academy.  One of the group I was with when you met me is here and told me that the wizard Entan is researching a cure for the dragon's illness.  He also mentioned that the shadow knights are worried that the dagger is here."

*Renaldo: Relunctance*

Lady Nineveh is quiet a moment then nods, "Of course."

Dominic shifts uncomfortably and looks at Renaldo as if to say, "What are you doing?"

*Rungner: Rending*

As the half-ogre enjoys his meal, the other patrons give him a wide berth, intimidating by his sheer physical presence.  All but one.  A halfling, nervous and gaunt, hasn't noticed the giant in the room.  Instead, he is focused on an object in his lap, though Rungner can't see what it might be.

*Johen: Repercussions*

Shokar stands and bows to the druid, "You honor me with your presence, druid of Turen."

He offers Johen a seat and then sits himself, "Yes, it is true, I intend to wipe the orcs off the map.  I will chase them into the warrens where they breed and utterly destory the entire vile race.  Worry not about how I will achieve such a goal for I intend to move my entire tribe to the plateau when I win the lordship.  The redaxe tribe will stand strong with me as its new chief."

*Muzdum: Release*

The man is taken off guard and squirms in the dwarf's grip as he pleads, "I don't know, I don't know!  We never saw them up close.  Just hoods and shadows.  Said they worked for the Serpent!  That's all I know, I swear!"

The guards bang on the bars at that moment, "Hey!  Break it up or you'll spend another day in here.  Get your things and get out."  The guard unlocks the cell door and opens it up.


----------



## Yttermayn (Nov 27, 2008)

Aohdan turns his torso to look at the mercenary.  He slaps himself on the rump and quips "That's smart ass to you, buddy!"  He clucks his cheek like a cowboy and winks.
Aohdan turns back to the barkeep and mimes turning over a giant tankard above his head and donning it like a helmet.  After a moment it is clear the barkeep can't help and he shrugs and walks over toward the old orc.  "I can always use more coin.  What do you have in mind?"


----------



## Scott DeWar (Nov 27, 2008)

> Renaldo: Relunctance
> 
> Lady Nineveh is quiet a moment then nods, "Of course."
> 
> Dominic shifts uncomfortably and looks at Renaldo as if to say, "What are you doing?"




Renaldo gives dominic a reassuring smile, then turns to Lady Nineveh and (since he has never asked to speak freely with her: ) *gulp*

"Mi' Lady, you know i have nothing but the greatest respect for your honor, wisdom and forsight. However, how do we know that the tournament weapons have not been tampered with. I am sure i would not be able to get to you in the middle of a fencing duel if i suspect that your life  is in immediate peril. How do we know the judges have not been coerced, guards bribed. what intellegence has been gatherd about the possible opponants to the house and do we have measures against snipers?"

The sweat beads on his forhead shows he is obviously nervous about how he is being forward in his questions, but this is the the life of his charge, and he will *not* be accused of not caring for the life of another ... ever.


----------



## Amaury (Nov 27, 2008)

OOC: the 7 "R".. is it a mystery game?


Johen listens to the barbarian and nods before saying: "I understand. This would indeed be a powerful backing. A whole tribe.. The Plateau would be a better place indeed. 
But, let's assume a remote possibility, the one that sees someone else succeed in winning the Lordship of Silvergard... That could happen. What would you then do?
Would you be interested in pursuing the same goal with your tribe and ally with that Lord?"

Once he gets his answer, Johen recommands to Shokar to stay on his guard and gives him his blessings. He makes sure to know where the barbarian stays for the duration of the tournament. 

He then leaves Shokar's group and try to find information about the Redaxe tribe somewhere within the Adventurers Guild premises.


----------



## bedford (Nov 28, 2008)

Rungner tries to take a look at the object in the halflings lap as walks by on his way to the bar.


----------



## Helfdan (Nov 28, 2008)

*Valen Sablewood*

Valen ponders Aleera's words before speaking thoughtfully.  "Entan, you say?  Then perhaps we should speak first to Alaric, and see if we can arrange a meeting.  We cannot allow that dagger to fall into the wrong hands...  and all of a sudden, I fear for poor Norali's fate."


----------



## Shayuri (Nov 28, 2008)

Shayuri's strange silver eyes widen in a momentary expression of surprise...then unfocus a bit, as if listening to unheard voices from unseen sources.

_I'm inclined to, but I need to know more. What is this 'Azilyk,' and how does its influence spread?_

She spares a moment's private thought for reflecting on how glad she was that she hadn't selected Silvergard after all...it had been tempting, with that mine. Doubting Dawn's word was all but unthinkable, given her pedigree. Shayuri wanted to do the right thing, and certainly gaining the Lady Dawn's goodwill would be rewarding...but the challenges ahead made her mindful of more tangible rewards too. But how to broach the subject without seeming horribly mercenary?


----------



## Arkhandus (Nov 29, 2008)

"Eh?" Alaric mutters.  "So ya know about the Serpent or whate'er she's called?  Yeah, we sorta ran into this Azilyk...uh, thing, I don't think I'd call her a person, but she showed up as a ghost near Silvergard.  Tried to use a cursed dagger o' hers, the item one o' our group was carrying, to possess someone until Sir William fought it off inside the dagger, or somethin' like that, with the Shadow Knight's help.  At least that's what he said, dunno if I believe it."

"He fell unconscious for awhile, so did the others what tried fightin' the ghost in the dagger, but they woke up later and the dagger was stolen by a halfling.  They got away, and we finished our scouting of Silvergard like we were s'posed to.  I thought Azilyk was sealed in the dagger at that point, but I guess she got ahold o' the halfling's mind even after whate'er Will and the others did while fightin' Azilyk in their minds." Alaric finishes with a shrug.

He doesn't voice it, but figures that her mention of Azilyk means Lady Dawn was probably one of the group plotting with Entan and the rest to try disposing of the Dagger or something....he just needs to remember what it was that Varol the guardian said in Silvergard....  This makes him a little suspicious, especially since it was the Shadow Knight's agents that manipulated his group earlier.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Dec 1, 2008)

Muzdum will try to locate anyone of his adventure companions to tell them about the dagger and the price of their heads. He'll start searching in the tournament's grounds, and then, the taverns. If he has to drink some ale to get in, he'll make the sacrifice: after all, it's for a greater good.


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Dec 1, 2008)

OOC: *grumble* EN World chose to go down when I hit the post button.  I'll redo the update shortly, after I get done being annoyed.


----------



## Arkhandus (Dec 2, 2008)

(OOC: Aww, CM, you shoulda expected that.  EN World does stuff like that all the time these days. -_-  I always copy my posts before posting these days...)


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Dec 2, 2008)

*Alaric and Shayuri: Lady Dawn's Quarters in the Lords' Manor*

Lady Dawn's voice echoes within Shayuri's mind, "Azilyk is an entity of absolute evil.  A ghost of sorts, as Alaric mentioned, seeking a corporeal form.  She cannot be killed, only contained.  Given Alaric's account, I fear she may be lurking within the mind of one of Alaric's companions, perhaps even Alaric himself.  If you desire compensation, such can certainly be arranged.  I will seek you out tomorrow to learn your response."

Dawn rises, her voice ringing somewhat hollow and metallic in the sparsely furnished room, "Thank you, alchemist.  I look forward to seeing you both compete in the tournament.  Send my regards to Entan."

With that, she turns and leaves the room.

OOC: Where are you going from here?

*Renaldo: Lady Nineveh's Quarters in the Lords' Manor*

Nineveh's light chuckle spreads across the room like a spring breeze, "I appreciate your concern and the fervor with which you express it.  I have taken precautions to protect myself during the tournament events.  One of those precautions being you and allowing you to compete.  You will be able to mingle among the other tournament goers in ways I cannot.  You will hear the plots and speculations and rumors and can bring them to my attention."

She stands and gestures to the door, "You are dismissed.  Be aware and be wary."

OOC: Where are you going from here?  

*Rungner: The Hydra's Flagon*

The gaunt halfling looks up sharply at Rungner as the half-ogre passes and makes a noise like a rodent's squeal, "You!  You are the one!  The one in my dreams!"

He thrusts the bundle in his lap at Runger and runs out of the tavern, screaming maniacally, "Norali is avenged!  Norali is avenged!"

The bundle is a piece of black silk cloth wrapped around a dagger.  The dagger is of masterwork quality and has a red gem in the hilt.  Though sized for a halfling, as Rungner examines it, it subtly changes so that after only a few moments, it is of the appropriate size for the half-ogre to comfortably wield.

*Johen and Muzdum: The Adventurer's Guild Tavern*

Shokar ponders a moment before answering, "That would depend on the Lord.  The Redaxe tribe would not bow to a weakling or a coward."

As Johen makes to leave, Shokar rises and bows, "Good day to you, Druid of Turen."

Muzdum enters the tavern and sees Johen just about to leave.

*Aohdan: Mercenary Pursuits*

The grizzled half-orc answers, "That Silvergard place has a silver mine and a defensive position to make a dwarf drool.  A mercenary band could get very rich, very fast in a place like that.  Problem is, lots of other folks are competing for that place, too.  Be a real shame if some of 'em got hurt before the competitions, if you get my drift.  Nothing lethal of course, just a few broken bones and what not.  I got some of my boys signed up for the early competitions specifically to break folks and get themselves disqualified so's my elite fellas can go on to win.  Seems to me you'd be good at the breakin' folks part.  What do you think?"

*Valen: The Elven Embassy*

Aleera nods, "We should get everyone together."  She takes Valen's hand and starts to leave, when a pair of elves enters the garden, engaged in heated discussion and apparently unaware of Aleera and Valen.

The first, an elderly elf dressed in the formal attire of the Elven Ambassador, "Ivellios, please.  You are the only grey elf in this city and thus the only one I can turn to."

The other, a grey elf dressed in the simple yet elegant garb of an adventuring priest of the elven nature-spirits, "Ambassador, I don't know what you expect of me.  I am outcast and have been for nearly 40 years.  The grey elves still excommunicate those who sire half-elven children."

The ambassador sighs heavily, "Iphithis.  Always Iphithis.  Even without intent he is an obstacle."

Ivellios' eyes turn cold, "I would not take back the choices I have made.  You have been among humans too long if you blame fate and coincidence on one is who is blameless in this circumstance."

The ambassador holds up his hands, "I'm sorry, I meant no offense.  I am old and frustrated.  We need unity and the grey elves instead plan to depart the world.  It seems foolish to me.  Are you sure there is nothing you can do?"

Ivellios looks down at the ground, "Perhaps if you could arrange a meeting with Queen Inicia, I could ask her to allow me audience with the Grey Council."

The ambassador rests a hand on Ivellios' shoulder, "That is all I ask.  I'll..."

At this point, the pair finally notice Aleera and Valen as they round a hedge.  The ambassador pulls himself up short, "My apologies.  We did not intend to interrupt your privacy."

Aleera bows graciously, but tightens her grip on Valen's hand, saying abruptly, "We were just leaving."


----------



## Yttermayn (Dec 2, 2008)

crazy_monkey1956 said:


> *Aohdan: Mercenary Pursuits*
> 
> The grizzled half-orc answers, "That Silvergard place has a silver mine and a defensive position to make a dwarf drool.  A mercenary band could get very rich, very fast in a place like that.  Problem is, lots of other folks are competing for that place, too.  Be a real shame if some of 'em got hurt before the competitions, if you get my drift.  Nothing lethal of course, just a few broken bones and what not.  I got some of my boys signed up for the early competitions specifically to break folks and get themselves disqualified so's my elite fellas can go on to win.  Seems to me you'd be good at the breakin' folks part.  What do you think?"




Before he stops to consider his answer, Aohdan replies: "I think I'm one of the elites.  I'm not interested in being someone elses little arse-kissing dagger-holder, if you know what I mean." Aohdan does not appear to even be mildly concerned that his answer might provoke them.  In fact, he seems offended that it would even be suggested that would be some dipstick lakey.


----------



## Helfdan (Dec 2, 2008)

*Valen Sablewood*

The ranger bows somewhat clumsily, more a bob of his head than anything, unused as he is to courtly graces.  "No apology needed, gentlemen.  You seem to be in need of privacy, as well.  Let me assure you noone will hear of this meeting from us."


----------



## Scott DeWar (Dec 3, 2008)

Renaldo bows and quickly exits at his Lady's word. Out side and away from her door he looks to Dominik and smiles, " you feel like slumming my friend?"


----------



## bedford (Dec 4, 2008)

Rungner orders in some more mead while examining the dager and trying to remember anyone by the name of Norali..


----------



## Arkhandus (Dec 7, 2008)

"Well, that was....brief." Alaric mutters.  "What was that all 'bout, anyway?  Not even a real conversation.  Somehow I 'spected....more talkin'?  I dunno." he says quietly to Shayuri as he leaves.  Then he mutters as he goes out the door "I need t' talk t' Entan.  She's hidin' somethin' or jes' half-clueless..."

After leaving Lady Dawn de Guare's residence, Alaric goes to get some supper at the Adventurer's Guild tavern and then goes to get some rest for the night.


----------



## Shayuri (Dec 7, 2008)

"Wait," Shayuri says, accompanying Alaric as far as the door in a hurried swishing of skirts.

"Who's Entan? Can you at least tell me more about this dagger and Azilyk?"


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Dec 8, 2008)

OOC: Just waiting on the players of our resident dwarf and druid.  Though the normal week deadline is up tomorrow, it is the holiday season so we'll give them a little bit longer.


----------



## Amaury (Dec 8, 2008)

OOC: was waiting for information about the Redaxe tribe and then back to the Inn to rest and wait for the others. I assume the Guild inn is our HQ/inn.


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Dec 8, 2008)

OOC: Muzdum's arrival occured before Johen could get to the Guild's library so Johen hasn't been able to research the Redaxe tribe, yet.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Dec 8, 2008)

Muzdum grabs Johen from the cape. "Ye must hear wha' Ah've to say! There's people looking fer our head! Ah' heard that in a conversation in jail." Looking at the strange look in the druid's eyes, the dwarf adds "Long story, to resume things, Ah' was in jail and heard two fellas speakin' 'bout the price of the silvergard adventurers, that's us!"


----------



## Amaury (Dec 8, 2008)

"Huh, whaaat??! Ah, you, Muzdum.... Hum? Our heads? Someone's after us?? Err.. you're sure?.. 

Well, okay, hum, let's just stay within the compounds of the Guild then.. and wait for the others to return.. it's safer here... 

Myself, I think I found some competitors who could turn into allies, that is if one of us wins the Lordship.. But, come my friend, let's discuss, I think you NEED a drink.." replies the Tureni druid.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Dec 9, 2008)

"Never been so happy te hear tha'" states Muzdum sighing in relief.


----------



## Arkhandus (Dec 9, 2008)

"Huh?  Entan's the head of the new wizard's school we're buildin'.  My teacher.  So old his sense of humor has a'ready died.  Retired adventurer.  And there's not much sense in tellin' ya 'bout the Dagger or the Serpent, cuz they've gone an' dis'peared somewhere 'round Silvergard a'ready.  I JUST said that." he says, rolling his eyes.  "Like I said, one's a fancy-shmancy dagger an' the other's an evil she-ghost."


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Dec 9, 2008)

*Alaric, Shayuri, and Renaldo: Departing the Lords' Manor*

As Alaric and Shayuri depart the Lords' Manor, they note another pair exiting as well, two of the elite guard of Anovia province, one of whom they recognize as the guard in the line facing off against the belligerent mercenary.

OOC: Is Shayuri tagging along with Alaric to the Guild?

As Renaldo and Dominic exit the Lords' Manor, Renaldo notes the presence of a couple of folks in the line involved in the altercation with the belligerent mercenary.  Dominic responds, "A large number of the tournament participants are members of the Adventurers' Guild.  Perhaps we should, ahem, slum there?"

*Johen and Muzdum: The Adventurer's Guild Compound*

OOC: Are Druid and Dwarf headed back into the Guild Tavern?

*Rungner: The Hydra's Flagon*

Rungner doesn't recall the name Norali at all.  The dagger feels slightly warm to the touch and feels comfortable and balanced in his hand.  A thought occurs to the half-ogre: _A fine weapon and certainly a surprise to enemies who would expect a large weapon in the hands of a large warrior._  Was it his own thought?  It must've been...who else could think inside his mind?

*Valen: The Elven Embassy*

Aleera pulls Valen away until they are out of earshot of the elven ambassador and his companion.

"Let's go find the others at the Guild.  Seems there is a lot more going on than just the tournaments."

*Aohdan: Mercenary Pursuits Tavern*

The belligerent mercenary from the line grumbles under his breath, only to be shushed again by the old half-orc.  The half-orc claps Aohdan on the back, "That's what I like to hear.  You'll have to be initiated of course...prove your loyalty.  What say you let me and the boys here hash things out and then we'll find you...Lord Centaur."  The half-orc offers a smile that is more like a greedy leer.


----------



## Amaury (Dec 9, 2008)

Johen pays a drink - or two - to Muzdum and explains to him his encounter with the Barbarian and his views. He asks him if he knows of that Redaxe tribe. If not he will propose to wander in the Guild compound to know more about it.

He is also interested about the compound itself.


OOC: still looking to know more about that redaxe tribe. can you let us know what this compound is about? Inn & hall + offices?


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Dec 9, 2008)

*Setting Information: The Adventurer's Guild Compound*

The compound is located in the merchant district of the capital city and is surrounded by a stone and iron fence.  Just inside the main gate is a small administrative building where new members go to sign up and where missions are available.

Beyond that first building is the tavern, where a Guild member can go for drinks, meals, and socializing.  There are no servers as the central table magically creates whatever food a person could want.  There is a bar, however, with a secondary gate behind the tavern where wines, meads, ales and other drinks are delivered.

Near the tavern is a barracks and infirmary where Guild members can bunk for the night for free.  The accomodations amount to a cot and a lockable foot locker.  The building also serves as a place for Guild members to recover from injuries and ailments acquired on missions.  A Guild member cleric of the Healing Light is usually on hand to tend to the injured.

At the back of the compound are a series of inter-connected buildings that house a library (scrolls and books on a variety of topics are available, though the Guild requires that they not be removed from the premises as many of them are rare or unique), a supply store (carrying non-magical equipment), a smithy/weapon and armor shop (carrying non-magical weapons and armor, as well as taking comissions) and a magical consultant's office (a contact point to sell and purchase magical gear with comissions available; the consultant usually has anything under 3000 gp value on hand and can order or comission most anything else, more powerful items can take a considerable amount of time before they are available).

The guild contracts out live goods (horses, donkeys, guard dogs, etc) to one of the merchant guilds.  Though many clerics are Guild members, the guild does not conduct any religious services within the compound.

*The Red Axe Tribe*

The following information is available in the Guild library...

_The Red Axe tribe is one of the more militant and aggressive of the Drukkari tribes, claiming an area northeast of Turen as their hunting ground.  They often come into conflict with the White Spear and Gold Bow tribes, though they set aside these differences to deal with orcish incursions.  The Red Axe tribe suffers from unstable leadership as the position of chief is challenged for almost yearly.  The tribe's shaman is a traditionalist, following the teachings of the Dread Shaman and the Drukkari Prophecies with a particular zeal that makes the tribe distrustful of outsiders._


----------



## Voda Vosa (Dec 9, 2008)

After the two mugs of ale Muzdums starts to feel fine again *"As Ah' was telling ye, there was I hearin' those little human rat -No offence- speakin' 'bout me and me mates, they said somethin' 'bout someone wantin' our heads, and tha' there's actually a price 'ver them. So Ah' sneak next to them, and they didn't notice me approachin'..." *Muzdum frowns *"Wha'? Don't ye think Ah' could be sneaky? Why ye be smilin'?" *He grumbles a  bit and continues *"So Ah' grabbed 'im and twist 'is neck a bit ye know. After some delicate persuasion they told me they didn't knew tha person after us. Ah' think we should be carefull." *


----------



## Scott DeWar (Dec 9, 2008)

devious dm said:
			
		

> As Renaldo and Dominic exit the Lords' Manor, Renaldo notes the presence of a couple of folks in the line involved in the altercation with the belligerent mercenary. Dominic responds, "A large number of the tournament participants are members of the Adventurers' Guild. Perhaps we should, ahem, slum there?"




"Ah, Dominic, you are always proving your value as a friend and compatriot, ever using your head for more then a rack for your hat!

The Adventurer's guild is the best place to slum as we won't even have to  change our clothing" 

Renaldo leads hime to the guild tavern. as they walk there he ever polite to the ladies and children, opening doors asnd other forms of gentlemanly conduct.

]ooc[ let me know when i get ther! ]/ooc[


----------



## Helfdan (Dec 10, 2008)

Valen nods his agreement and sets out for the guild headquarters.  He is quiet as he walks, but is obviously happy to have Aleera beside him.


----------



## Amaury (Dec 10, 2008)

_I fell to see where 'delicate' and 'twisting his neck' have anything in common.._ thinks Johen amused but also worried by the information of his companion.
"Do you think these guys are direct competitors to us or just mercenaries acting for someone else?"


----------



## Voda Vosa (Dec 10, 2008)

*"Just a pair of fools."* The dwarf closes to Johen, speaking with his alcohol scented voice *"The important thin' here's tha' we must know who is behind us, and when we know, we chop 'is head off"*


----------



## Shayuri (Dec 11, 2008)

Arkhandus said:


> "Huh?  Entan's the head of the new wizard's school we're buildin'.  My teacher.  So old his sense of humor has a'ready died.  Retired adventurer.  And there's not much sense in tellin' ya 'bout the Dagger or the Serpent, cuz they've gone an' dis'peared somewhere 'round Silvergard a'ready.  I JUST said that." he says, rolling his eyes.  "Like I said, one's a fancy-shmancy dagger an' the other's an evil she-ghost."




Shayuri falls into step beside Alaric, following where he goes as they converse.

"Evil she-ghost doesn't really narrow it down much," the sorceress points out. "That could mean any number of things. I want specifics. What's the dagger look like? Where was the halfling last seen? What does this ghost want? What kind of powers does it have? What vulnerabilities?"


----------



## Yttermayn (Dec 12, 2008)

Aohdan gives the half orc a bored, half-lidded stare while he yaks.  "Whatever." is Aohdan's reply, and leaves the leaves the tavern with a swagger.  Aohdan wanders a bit more, mostly to try and see if he's being tailed before returning to the adventurers guild.
spot: 1d20+5=24


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Dec 16, 2008)

OOC: Moving on.  Since Rungner is alone at the moment, we'll just skip over his scene and come back to it should bedford return.

*The Adventurer's Guild Tavern*

As Johen and Muzdum continue to converse, Shayuri and Alaric arrive at the tavern, followed closely by Renaldo and Dominic.

A few minutes later, Valen and Aleera arrive as well.  Aleera whispers, "Good, most of us are here already."

Aohdan does note one of the mercenaries tailing him, though the fellow stops when Aohdan heads into the mercantile district.  Aohdan arrives at the Adventurer's Guild tavern a few minutes after Valen and Aleera.

OOC: At this point, feel free to RP meeting up and sharing information.  I will post for Aleera and Dominic as appopriate (and other NPCs should you choose to interact with them).  We'll move on to the start of the tournament when everyone is ready.


----------



## Yttermayn (Dec 16, 2008)

"Well then..."  Aohdan starts.  "Glad to see you mates have gotten back in one piece.  It's been an interesting night.  We have much to discuss."


----------



## Shayuri (Dec 17, 2008)

Shayuri trails after Alaric into the inn, a bit miffed from his lack of communication. She folds her arms over her stomach and looks around the dark, crowded common room with a petulant pout.

"You're not very talkative suddenly. Is there a reason you don't want to discuss this?"


----------



## Voda Vosa (Dec 17, 2008)

"Good ye be 'ere lasses and lads!" Muxdum jumps from his seat. "Ah' dire news to ye!"


----------



## Arkhandus (Dec 17, 2008)

Shayuri said:


> Shayuri falls into step beside Alaric, following where he goes as they converse.
> 
> "Evil she-ghost doesn't really narrow it down much," the sorceress points out. "That could mean any number of things. I want specifics. What's the dagger look like? Where was the halfling last seen? What does this ghost want? What kind of powers does it have? What vulnerabilities?"




"Eh, I don't know much about that.  I didn't see the ghost much outside of the dark cave she lead us through to Silvergard, then she tried to possess one of our comrades, so we didn't see her anymore.  I dunno what she can do either, aside from possess folks.  And like I said, the halfling was possessed just before we entered Silvergard."

He describes whatever he remembers of Azilyk's appearance, though he's much less familiar with her than Sir William, who had met her first and convinced the rest of the group to follow her to Silvergard.  He describes whatever he can of the Dagger, though that too was only briefly seen by Alaric.

_OOC: Sorry, this post came kinda late.  I've mentioned before that I'm busy on Sundays and Mondays, as I DM on those days._


----------



## Helfdan (Dec 19, 2008)

Valen nods in greeting.  "I agree, good centaur.  We have some news as well."


----------



## Amaury (Dec 19, 2008)

Johen speaks first which is unusual: "I have met one of our challengers for the Lordship of Silvergard, and a challenge he will be, at least for any activities related to strength. He's a barbarian from the Redaxe tribe, huge and powerful, and good warrior if I hear the tales of his followers.. 
However, I befriended him and he said that he wanted to get rid of the orcish tribes on the plateau. He could also be a potential ally if he were not to win. But we would need to provide a motivation for him and his kin to follow our new Lord.. Utter destruction of Orcish tribes seemed to be a good one.."


----------



## Shayuri (Dec 19, 2008)

(OOC - Arr, no hard feelings. Just nudging.  Sorry if it came off badgery.)

Shayuri listens intently, then nods and says, "It's not my intent to pester you. Something with that kind of power could just be very dangerous is all. Thank you for being so forthcoming."

Feeling a bit awkward, she starts to fall behind...then determinedly catches back up. "Maybe you could introduce me to your friends?" she suggests. "I'd love to hear more about these adventures in Silvergard."


----------



## Voda Vosa (Dec 20, 2008)

*"No need to hurry there Alaric, I've heard a pair of fools speakin' 'f the price of our heads. Ah'nt think it be good idea to reveal all this information with a complete stranger like this woman." *The dwarf narows his eyes *"And she looks strange as well, I don't trust her, whoever she is" *

OOC: You have earned a distrustful and stern dwarf! =D


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Dec 20, 2008)

Aleera nods, "It might be best if we take our conversation into one of the back rooms.  There are many ears here, not all of them friendly."


----------



## Scott DeWar (Dec 20, 2008)

Renaldo heads to the bar with Dominic in close tow. Removing his hat in the close quarters of the crowded tavern he then quickly spots the Centaur from earlier in the day at the sign up line. OOC: (is that Aohdan?) he orders a glass of wine for himself and a mug of ale, is seen shaking his head and then two fingers are seen and then he points  to the horse/man while grinnign broadly. A second mug of ale is drawn and both are taken by a serving girl to the centaur with  a word of greeting from the 'leet gentleman/guardsman. If the he looks up to acknowledge Renaldo, he raises his glass of wine in a salute to Aohdan.


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Dec 20, 2008)

OOC: Yes, that's Aohdan.

Dominic whispers low to Renaldo, "Can't say I've ever seen a centaur before.  Guess that makes him the one you spoke of from the line.  Do you think he and his companions are a threat to our lady?"


----------



## Scott DeWar (Dec 20, 2008)

"I very seriously doubt that my friend. However, if they invite us to their table, we can learn of their intentions. Let us hope my two mug bribe gains us entry to their company."


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Dec 20, 2008)

Dominic nods but seems doubtful, "You, they know.  I am but a stranger.  Perhaps 'twould be best for you to join them alone, while I look elsewhere for potential dangers to our lady."


----------



## Scott DeWar (Dec 20, 2008)

"You willl remain a stranger if you keep running from them," Renaldo says with a grin, "but i must agree that more can be learned by splitting up." he raises his glass in a salute to his friend.


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Dec 20, 2008)

Dominic returns the salute and says, "I'll be near if trouble finds you."  With that and clap on the back, he stands and finds his way to another part of the tavern.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Dec 20, 2008)

Renaldo wears a look of mock hurt as his friend departs.


----------



## Yttermayn (Dec 21, 2008)

Aohdan looks quizzically at the serving girl as she explains and points out Aohdan's beer-benefactor.  Recognizing the outlandishly attired fencer from the line earlier, Aohdan gives the man a broad grin and raises his mug "Ha!  Many thanks, swishy-poker!  I wish to speak to thee! Come hither, for it be far easier for thy gracile form to swim this sea of souls than for mine!"


----------



## Scott DeWar (Dec 21, 2008)

Renaldo looks to Dominic with a  shrug of "are you sure you don't want to join?" then heads over to Aohdan.

once he is within earshot where he does not need a booming voice that carries around half the world on a calm day, he grins and says, "It tis a good thing you are not a minotaur. then you would be like a bull in a china shop. Ha!

You did seem to have been coming in from traveling about town and looked a mite thirsty so, manners dictate and all..." he takes a sip of the vintage in hand, "Ah! fine vintage this. you can almost taste  the kiss from a queen bee to the pollin gatherer in the spring of this fruits's growth. How may Renaldo D'Argaussi be of service to ye good sir?" he finishes his greeting with a flourishing bow.


----------



## Yttermayn (Dec 21, 2008)

Aohdan's face grows serious, and he leans in close so as not to be overheard.  "I offer you a warning, sir.  That mercenary in the line earlier, he has some associates- an older orcish fellow seems to be their leader.  They intend to deliberately cheat, disqualifying themselves, but maiming other contestants so that their elite fellows have an easy path to lordship."  Aohdan waits to see the man's reaction.


----------



## Helfdan (Dec 22, 2008)

Valen turns to Aohdan.  "The lady is right, friend.  We should take this discussion to the back room."


----------



## Shayuri (Dec 22, 2008)

Voda Vosa said:


> *"No need to hurry there Alaric, I've heard a pair of fools speakin' 'f the price of our heads. Ah'nt think it be good idea to reveal all this information with a complete stranger like this woman." *The dwarf narows his eyes *"And she looks strange as well, I don't trust her, whoever she is" *
> 
> OOC: You have earned a distrustful and stern dwarf! =D




"My name is Shayuri," the sorceress replies haughtily. "And I am no stranger. Alaric and I will be teaching at the same school of magic once these tournaments are over. I've already been thoroughly  briefed, by Alaric himself I might add, on the situation with this haunted dagger, and I am only seeking to help."

She reaches behind her head and straightens her hair out, tucking it back behind her ears and shoulders.

"Now. If you want to retire someplace more private and talk in more detail, I'd be happy to accompany you."


----------



## Voda Vosa (Dec 22, 2008)

*"Good ol' Alaric loses his head every time he sees a woman, no wonder you've become his "friend". I still don't trust you, human" * The dwarf replies, frowning.


----------



## Amaury (Dec 22, 2008)

Johen is shell-shocked at hearing that the 'Dagger' has been discussed to thrid parties but he opts not to react in public in fear that it might 'interest' even more people.

He tries to calm Muzdum a bit with a look on his face and says to Shayuri: "please do not be offended.. we're a bit on the rough side sometimes.. You're right, we ought to find a room more private to discuss.."

He then gestures to a wairtress to get them a room sorted and moves there with the group.


----------



## Arkhandus (Dec 23, 2008)

"Hey, now!" Alaric mutters indignantly.

"That's rather presumptive of you.  I'll have you know that the lass followed *me* away from the Arcane Academy, and I almost bumped into someone on the way t' the tourney signup.  They invited us over t' talk, an' I can't rightly refuse someone like that fer somethin' so simple as talk.  The, uh, person started questioning me about our earlier journey and what we ran into, an' *they* mentioned Azzy, so they a'ready knew stuff 'bout it.  Even if I wanted to keep my trap shut, she would've heard somethin' about it from them."

He adds in Dwarven, looking at Muzdum "Relax, I didn't go blathering anything important, just a vague overview.  Unlike Sir William, I don't just up and trust any lass what tramps up to me, corporeal or not, actin' all innocent and nice."

Then he mutters in Elven to the rest "And yeah, we ought to talk somewhere less open."


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Dec 23, 2008)

OOC: The Silvergard adventurers are proceeding to a private room, then.  The question is, are they inviting Shayuri and Renaldo in with them?


----------



## Yttermayn (Dec 23, 2008)

Immediately after Alaric's comment, Aohdan replies loudly "Oh yeah, we know all about _you_.  All it takes is a pair of slender legs or twinkly eyes and you're all like <Bibberty-bibberty-bibberty!!!>" Aohdan crosses his eyes and flaps his lips with his index finger.

OOC: Room- dosn't matter to Aohdan.


----------



## Arkhandus (Dec 23, 2008)

Alaric grimaces at Aodhan and mutters sardonically "You're not helping."


----------



## Shayuri (Dec 23, 2008)

Shayuri angrily opens her mouth...then with visible effort shuts it again to swallow whatever rejoinder she'd been about to make. 

She clasps her hands together over her stomach and says in much humbler tones, "I know none of you have reason to trust me...and I suppose given the nature of this thing, even have reason to distrust me. I really do want to help though. Is there a way I can earn the benefit of your doubts?"


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Dec 23, 2008)

*The Adventurer's Guild Tavern*

A hush comes across the room and the light grows dim...everyone feels it more than senses it and they soon realize that they are the only ones who can...the other occupants of the tavern seem to be moving in slow motion, oblivious to...whatever it is.

Aleera clutches her head, as if in pain, "The Dagger...it...it has chosen a wielder...someone has it."

Meanwhile, the centaur's eyes glow an off-white, the pupils becoming pits of blackness against the glow.

Within Aodhan's mind...

A voice...one that hasn't disturbed Aohdan for months...not since Silvergard...

_The assassins come...for you, and for the one he is meant to protect.  Protect him...they will take him if you don't...use him to get to her...should they get to her...all will be lost._ 

Aohdan sees Renaldo glowing softly.  The voice continues...

_She bears the blood of dragons...hers is the blood of the cure.  She must also be protected...hers is the blood...of the dragonborn._

Aohdan now sees Shayuri glowing softly...then the glow fades.

The light fades from Aohdan's eyes.  The light and sound of the room return to normal.  Renaldo notes that Dominic seems not to have noticed anything, just like the rest of the tavern's patrons.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Dec 24, 2008)

Yttermayn said:


> Aohdan's face grows serious, and he leans in close so as not to be overheard.  "I offer you a warning, sir.  That mercenary in the line earlier, he has some associates- an older orcish fellow seems to be their leader.  They intend to deliberately cheat, disqualifying themselves, but maiming other contestants so that their elite fellows have an easy path to lordship."  Aohdan waits to see the man's reaction.




Renaldo listens with calm resolve to the centaur, though it is obvious he is greatly intrigued by the information by the eyebrow that raises clear to his scalp line ... practically. he is about to respond when the room goes weird to Aohdan, though Renaldo is completely oblivious to the effect.

]ooc[ 


> The assassins come...for you, and for the one he is meant to protect. Protect him...they will take him if you don't...use him to get to her...should they get to her...all will be lost.





'He?' the assassin is supposed to protect? or was that supposed to be 'you are supposed to protect' ?


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Dec 24, 2008)

OOC: Renaldo did experience the odd sensation of the room going quiet and dim and saw Aohdan's eyes glow, as well as hearing what Aleera said.


----------



## Helfdan (Dec 24, 2008)

Valen springs to Aleera's side.  Although his concern for her is obvious on his lean features, his words are in his typical gruff, business-like tone.  "Do you know who it is, lass?"


----------



## Yttermayn (Dec 24, 2008)

When Aohdan comes to, all humor is washed from his face.  "The situation has changed, there can be no doubt now."  Aohdan points to Renaldo and Shayuri.  "These two are to be included in our coterie.  I vouch for them without hesitation."  Aohdan pauses a moment.  "Let us assure ourselves of our absolute privacy, there is more I would tell.  We have reason to fear unfriendly ears."


----------



## Voda Vosa (Dec 24, 2008)

*"Well, if ye say so... Anyways, Ah'm happy someone gets serious about our situation. Ye be all greetin's and formal salutations, and not be listenin' to this dwarf. Maybe a bigger one makes ye hear"* The dwarf grumbles, mostly for his own.


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Dec 24, 2008)

Scott DeWar said:


> ]ooc[
> 
> 
> 'He?' the assassin is supposed to protect? or was that supposed to be 'you are supposed to protect' ?




OOC: The cryptic voices in the centaur's head occassionally rival Yoda in their ability to confound simple phrases.    The "he" in this case refers to Renaldo himself.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Dec 24, 2008)

I am re-posting to show the fact that renaldo did indeed see the room change:

Renaldo listens with calm resolve to the centaur, though it is obvious he is greatly intrigued by the information by the eyebrow that raises clear to his scalp line ... practically. He is about to respond when the room goes weird and Aleera speaks of a dagger, "what is this? a dagger that chooses?"
The look of confusion is only momentary as his hand goes instinctively to his hilt ... and like Aohdan, humor evaporates suddenly like a drop of water in a blacksmith's forge. He looks to the centaur to see his reaction to the visual illusion.


----------



## Arkhandus (Dec 25, 2008)

Alaric says "Oh, he just does that sometimes.  Nothin' to be alarmed about" with a completely straight face, though his tone suggests a hint of sarcasm.  "Let's go talk privately for a moment."  He starts leading the others to another room.


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Dec 25, 2008)

*Adventurer's Guild Tavern - Private Room*

The group retires to a small meeting room often used by adventuring groups to plan missions.  It features a round table with ten chairs.  The table itself is adorned with a carved map of Azgund, with a glass surface covering the map.


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Dec 28, 2008)

OOC: The PCs stand in the private room and stare at each other.    Actually, I'm assuming most everyone is probably busy with holiday vacations and such so I'm just bumping this to keep it on the first page.


----------



## Yttermayn (Dec 29, 2008)

Aohdan takes a slow, quiet walk around the perimeter of the room.  He runs his hands over the surfaces of the walls, the furniture, even the floor and ceiling.  Lacking trained skills in focused searching, he allows his senses to wander and his intuition to rule his eyes, his ears, and his nerve endings as he makes his circuit about the room.  
Spot: 1d20 + 5=24
Listen: 1d20 +5=23
If convinced of their privacy, Aohdan will continue.


----------



## Shayuri (Dec 29, 2008)

Still stunned, Shayuri finds herself hustled into a back room, and for a moment she almost panics, wondering what these strangers would do to her; what they may already have DONE to her. When one starts searching the walls and fixtures, sheer confusion eases that spike of fear.

"What is this?" she demands, strange silver eyes slitted. "What happened in there? A spell? She said the dagger had chosen a host. How could she know that?"


----------



## Helfdan (Dec 29, 2008)

Valen does not repeat his question, but continues looking at Aleera with obvious concern on his lean features.


----------



## Amaury (Dec 29, 2008)

Johen sits in the private room and seems surprised to see Aohdan being as paranoiac as he usually is himself.He smiles briefly then considers thiswoman who talks of the Dagger so openly. Her features were human but her eyes betrayed some other origins Johen had no clue about. However, despite her nervousness, she was graceful and gentle, something that Johen responded positively to. He asked: "hum, now that we have some privacy, would you care explaining how you came about to hear about this "Dagger", please.."


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Dec 29, 2008)

The centaur notes nothing unusual or out of place about the room other than its unusual level of cleanliness, most likely magic of some sort.

Aleera finally responds to Valen, "No.  I...whatever connection I have to that...that thing, isn't under my control.  I only know that it grows more dangerous with a willing wielder..."  She pauses to regain some compsure, "and more powerful."


----------



## Shayuri (Dec 29, 2008)

"I told you," Shayuri reminds Johen. "Alaric told me. Well, no, he -told- someone else, but I was there too, and by invitation, so it's not as if I was eavesdropping or anything. He gave the basics of the whole story, though he's been very tight-lipped with the specifics."


----------



## Amaury (Dec 29, 2008)

"Hmm, alright Sha-yuri... Well, there's little point to discuss the 'Dagger' anymore, is there? Or, we're missing some bits.. Alaric? Who was that person? What did she know or say?" asks Johen is an increasingly inquisive tone, his paranoia excited by the discussion.


----------



## Helfdan (Dec 29, 2008)

"Easy, honored tree-brother."  Valen gives Johen a reassuring nod.  "From what she says, Alaric has been discreet in his explanations.  What concerns me is not knowing who has the dagger...  and the fact that Aleera feels it is someone powerful..."  He squeezes Aleera's hand supportively before speaking once more in his rough forester's voice.  
"Yet it seems that is not the only threat we face.  It seems each of you has gained information on a different problem we must face.  I hope ou all will forgive me if I take it upon myself to get us organized.   Let us start one problem at a time.  Master centaur, your 'second-sight' gives you great insight.  Other than the dagger, have you found aught else we need to worry about?" 

[sblock=OOC Please read]
There is so much going on, we need to get organized, and it would be cool to do so in character.  Basically Valen will ask each of you, one at a time, the info you obtained, and I will make a list to be posted in the oOC thread.  Valen is used to working with small groups of intelligence gatherers, so he feels right at home with this  Please let me know if this should be done another way... So...  Yttermain, if you are done cleaning your guns, you are up  [/sblock]


----------



## Yttermayn (Dec 30, 2008)

"Yes, there are other threats aside from the dagger.  The One who speaks to me has warned of assassins.  They target myself, and one who..." Aohdan wrinkles his brow in concentration. "And one who is _protected_ by Renaldo.  A female."  Aohdan glances at Renaldo before continuing.
"Also, the lady Shayuri... No direct threat to her, but she must be protected.  Her _blood_ is somehow involved in a cure for the dragon plague."  Aohdan looks directly at Shayuri "Is there something about you?  I don't know, your ancestry perhaps, that we should know about?" Aohdan takes a long breath and continues.
"Aaaaaand hopefully a smaller matter: the company of mercenaries that Renaldo had a run in with in the line earlier plans to cheat.  They attempted to recruit me as a 'breaker'; someone who maims other contestents in the tournament, deliberately disqualifying themselves and paving the way for the companies elite competitors.  I told them that I was an elite, not a breaker.  They bought it, but will somehow be testing my loyalty soon.  I confess I am at a loss as to what to do about it.  Any ideas would be welcome."


----------



## Scott DeWar (Dec 31, 2008)

Renaldo seems to be resonably sure that he can  trust this centaura and he trusts those in the room he has been invited to. "Assassans are after my charge? *sigh*  Allow me to introduce my self. i am Renaldo D'Argauss, a member of the elete guard for family d'Anovia, specifcally for Lady Nineveh d'Anovia. as she is my charge, i must inquire as to the anture of these assassans. what cna you tell me of them and what is their plan? I do not understaqnd your source of information, but when i report this to her I am sure she will ask the nature of your source. please tell me this."


----------



## Voda Vosa (Dec 31, 2008)

*"If Ah' were ye lad, Ah'll get the lass safe, then ask the questions."* Muzdums says, making a funny gesture with his mouth, making his beard crispy.


----------



## Yttermayn (Dec 31, 2008)

"My dwarven friend is correct, especially in light of the fact that I do not yet know the nature of the assassins.  All that I know regarding this came to me from...  _The Voice_.  It has spoken to me before and every time, it has been correct." Aohdan paused between words for emphasis.  "Every.  Single.  Time."


----------



## Helfdan (Dec 31, 2008)

Valen nods thoughtfully.  "It seems we are fated to help with your task, master swordsman.  But let us get the eagle's eye view of the problem first.  Friend Muzdum, are you aware of any threats?"

[sblock=OOC]
Voda is up...  will post the list when completed[/sblock]


----------



## Amaury (Dec 31, 2008)

Valen's tone calms Johen a bit. He still looks concerned though, as he was trying to forget about the Dagger that he carried for so long and that was behind the murder of his master.He shuts up and listens to what the newcomers have to say. _More intrigues.. I seem to be the only one with some good news.._ he thinks.What interested him most was the story about Shayuri's blood and the Dragon plague. He remembered that young dragon that they had found and was keen to see him saved. The mercenaries threat was maybe less grand but a more direct threat to them at the moment."Hum, lots of issues and threats. I suggest we concentrate on our safety and this tournament first.. no offense to others, but this band of mercenaries seems the mot threatening one at the moment and we need to counter it.. Aohdan, you would be our best entry in their organization to understand who's behind this..."


----------



## Scott DeWar (Dec 31, 2008)

"Friends. You are right in that i must warn my charge immediately. I will find Dominic and we will return to warn our lady immediatly. " Rnaldo spins on his heels and places his plumed hat on his head in one well practiced action. he exits to the commen room to find Dominic.

]ooc[ wherfe is dominic? is he in view? ]/ooc[


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Dec 31, 2008)

Renaldo emerges into the common room and sees...

*TO BE CONTINUED*

OOC: After the conversation among the others reaches a certain point, we will return to poor Renaldo.  <insert evil DM Monkey smiley here>


----------



## Scott DeWar (Dec 31, 2008)

Nooooooooooo! 

(insert temper tantrum here)


----------



## Helfdan (Dec 31, 2008)

"Muzdum?  You awake?"

OoC:


----------



## Arkhandus (Jan 1, 2009)

Amaury said:


> He asked: "hum, now that we have some privacy, would you care explaining how you came about to hear about this "Dagger", please.."



(OOC: Alaric did explain that a bit earlier, before he lead the others to a private room....)

Alaric says "Well, I don't have any information....  Jes' that I ran inna Lady Dawn de Guare in the street, or rather her ret'nue, an' she invited me 'n' Shayuri to visit 'er.  She wanted t'know'about Silvergard.  Shayuri was, I dunno, followin' me to the tourney sign-up line or somethin'?  Or lookin' for a tryst," he adds speculatively, with a smirk.

"Anyway, when I visited the Lady's manse, she asked questions 'bout the Dagger, Azilyk, an' Silvergard.  She obviously a'ready knew about our expedition somewhat, so I figure she must'a been one o' the folks Entan had schemed with t' send us on that errand.  Or somethin' like that.  I only said as much as I thought was safe unner the circumstances."

When Aodhan mentions the mercenaries, Alaric chips in "Well, I could magic ya up a bit before ya meet 'em next, so ya seem more powerful.  A spell t' make yer skin like armor, though it won' help if yer a'ready wearin' any good armor.  A spell t' make yer muscles stronger.  They'll only work fer a little while, though, so it wouldn't help 'less we knew when they were gonna try an' test ya or somethin'.  Sadly, that's all I got.  Not muchova transmuter or enchanter, this fella." he says, pointing at himself.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jan 1, 2009)

*"My turn to speak tree-huger." *Muzdum says to Johen, delivering a mighty pat on the druid's shoulder.* "Ah' was on a tavern last night, drinkin' me ale and watchin' the lasses, ye know. Then, Ah' saw a group of humans, all serious, drinkin' water. WATER! So Ah' get there and shouted at them, they were disrespectin' the rest of the tavern drinkin' water. They seemed to be some kind of holy "Ah'-don't-know-what-crap". Two of them stood up, may be angry, Ah don't know, so Ah' broke his face with my fist, and kicked the other guy's ankle. 
And Ah' don't have to say what happened then. Jars of ale flyin', chairs smashin' backs, people hittin' each other. Wonderful. 
The thin' is that the city guards got there and arrested us all, not after exchangin' a few punches. So we had a nice sleep at the dungeons, and before Ah was to get out, Ah' heard a pair of ruffians speakin' 'bout me. They said somethin' about me been the "dwarf of silvergard" and 'bout the price the heads of the people who went to silvergard have. So Ah' sneak next to them and punched them hard, then took one of them from behind and threaten his with snapin' his neck.
They told me that there's a guy, called "Him" by them, that seems t be payin' good money fer our heads." *


----------



## Helfdan (Jan 1, 2009)

"You did well, as usual, my friend.  I suppose they did not give you a name..."   
If Muzdum has no more information, Valen turns to *Alaric*.  "This lady Dawn..  she asked you many questions, but did she let any facts or rumors slip out?"


----------



## Shayuri (Jan 2, 2009)

(OOC - Sorry about the delay. Holiday stuff, and the sudden realization that I hadn't decided if Shayuri was aware of her heritage or not. Hee hee. So I worked that out before posting.)

Shayuri frowns and a prickle runs down her spine. She'd never been entirely sure if the stories her father had told her were true. It seemed so...improbable, somehow. She'd believed it at first, but once she learned more of magic she'd discovered that many manifested a natural affinity for the arcane. And her eyes, well...unusual eyes could mean anything. Or nothing.

All of that was beside the point though. How did he know anything about her blood? Warnings from her father about enemies echoed in her ears now. A misguided cult of zealots...but he'd also said they were gone by now.

"Where did you hear that?" Shayuri asked. "About me, I mean, about my blood? Who told you that?"


----------



## Arkhandus (Jan 2, 2009)

Alaric looks to Shayuri and says, with a straight face and matter-of-fact tone again, "Oh, the voices in his head told him so.  Don't the voices from space tell you things too?"  He can't help but smirk and snort once after saying this.

"Seriously, it's not like he spies on people or anything.  That would be creepy.  And hard, since he has four hooves to muffle when he walks.  Don't worry about it, just think of him as an oracle.  Maybe he just has innate magic he doesn't understand yet.  Maybe the Trickster likes him." Alaric adds with a shrug.

Looking to Valen, he says "Nope, the Lady wasn't really forthcomin'.  She basically invited me there for a one-way polite interrogation an' then dismissed me like she didn't give a hoot for entertainin' guests."


----------



## Helfdan (Jan 2, 2009)

"A bit of patience, lady Shayuri.  We will of course gladly hear what you have to say, and explain what we can."  Valen tries to speak as kindly as he can in his gruff voice.  "Now, tree-brother *Johen*, please speak your mind.  What is this about orcs?"   

[sblock=OOC]
List coming along nicely, folks.  I don't know if its the planning or the rough voice, but suddenly Valen is reminding me of a medieval Jack Bauer 
[/sblock]


----------



## Amaury (Jan 3, 2009)

_orcs?... orcs!_ thinks Johen before replying to his compatriot: "Oh, the orcs! Well, you've met them. And according to the Redaxe warrior, they are many of them on the Plateau. And he sees their destruction as his goal if he reaches Lordship of the Silvergard Plateau. A noble goal I must say. And whoever wins the Lordship will certainly have to deal with them.

But, back to our current issues.. What to do we do? 

We have a team of throat cutters to avoid or deal with preventatively. 
Some threat against a Lady.. hmm, forgot her name. 
And another group of wrongdoers who seem to know a little bit too much about us.. 
The Dragon Plague is more of a side issue but one I have close to my heart.. 

That's a lot.." he says before stroking Highflyer, his hawk companion, that seems to grow nervous in this sky-less environment..


----------



## Helfdan (Jan 3, 2009)

Very well, lady *Shayuri*.  "Do you have any insights, or questions on these matters?"


----------



## Shayuri (Jan 3, 2009)

"Oh, NOW you want my questions," Shayuri replies angrily. "Well all right then. Lets start with the basics, and work our way up from there."

She counts off a finger. "For starters, who exactly are you? I know Alaric from the school, but the rest of you are strangers to me."

"Secondly," the sorceress continues, ticking off another finger, "What do you know about me, and what has -my blood- got to do with anything?"

"And finally, for now, why is that every time I bring up that dagger, you're all so eager to drop the subject? From what little I've heard so far, that would be the single most important issue to deal with here."


----------



## Helfdan (Jan 4, 2009)

Valen nods grimly.  "Good questions, all."  He pauses briefly, then gestures at each of the others as he names them.  "Our company was sent by the adventurer's guild to learn the fate of Silvergard, which had not been heard of since the war. "  He then looks to Aohdan briefly.  "Now I myself know nothing of you but what you and Alaric have said.  It is Aohdan who knows of your bloodline, thanks to his second sight.  I do not presume to understand it, but he has yet to be wrong.  As a sorceress, I do not know if you are aware of the dragon-plague...  apparently you can somehow be instrumental in its cure."  
Though not hostile, or threatening, the ranger's pale blue eyes hold SHayuri's gaze intensely.  "You are correct in that the dagger is the most serious of all the threats we face.  But before I speak of it, I apologize, but I MUST know what you know about it."  

[sblock=OOC]
Here's what we have so far: 
Aohdan: 
1-assasins aiming for us, and someone protected by Renaldo
2-Shayuri's blood important for dragons
3-mercenaries plan to cheat
Muzdum:
1-Price on our heads
Aleera
1-the dagger has found a new wielder, and it is close
Johen
1-a competitor named Redaxe wishes lordship of Silvergard to eliminate the orcs

Anything I missed?

And Shayuri, sorry for the intensity, but Valen's that sort of guy (he's not paranoid, just intense) and Shadowmask (aka Mrs. DM C.M.) loves the drama 
[/sblock]


----------



## Yttermayn (Jan 4, 2009)

Helfdan said:


> Here's what we have so far:
> Aohdan:
> 1-assasins aiming for him, and someone protected by Renaldo




OOC: A point of clarification, assassins are after *all* of the Silvergard party, not Just Aohdan.  Fits in withh what Muzdum said about a price on our heads.


----------



## Amaury (Jan 4, 2009)

OOC: name is not Redaxe, that's his tribe. name of barbarian is down the threa  something like Sharock


----------



## Helfdan (Jan 4, 2009)

[sblock=ooc]







Yttermayn said:


> OOC: A point of clarification, assassins are after *all* of the Silvergard party, not Just Aohdan.  Fits in withh what Muzdum said about a price on our heads.




you are correct, sir!!

And Amaury, thanks for the clarification as well.  A lot to keep track of.  Thanks guys!  [/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Jan 5, 2009)

Helfdan said:


> Valen nods grimly.  "Good questions, all."  He pauses briefly, then gestures at each of the others as he names them.  "Our company was sent by the adventurer's guild to learn the fate of Silvergard, which had not been heard of since the war. "  He then looks to Aohdan briefly.  "Now I myself know nothing of you but what you and Alaric have said.  It is Aohdan who knows of your bloodline, thanks to his second sight.  I do not presume to understand it, but he has yet to be wrong.  As a sorceress, I do not know if you are aware of the dragon-plague...  apparently you can somehow be instrumental in its cure."
> Though not hostile, or threatening, the ranger's pale blue eyes hold SHayuri's gaze intensely.  "You are correct in that the dagger is the most serious of all the threats we face.  But before I speak of it, I apologize, but I MUST know what you know about it."




"I know that it's inhabited by some evil force that calls itself Azilyk," Shayuri replies. "And that it can use the dagger as a conduit to possess others. I know that your group discovered it while investigating Silvergard, and that it was last seen in the possession of a halfling. Aside from that, relatively little. Something I was hoping to correct."

(OOC - No need to apologize; intensity is good. )


----------



## Helfdan (Jan 5, 2009)

Valen shakes his head, some disappointment evident in his face.  
"Well, good lady, unfortunately - unless one of my friends know something they have not said - there is nothing else we can tell you about that blasted dagger, other than it seems Norali the halfling no longer has it."  He pauses to lookt briefly at Aleera, then turns back to Shayuri.  " I know that it has resurfaced, but not who the wielder is."   

He looks at his booted feet before proceeding.  "Do you think any of the mages at your guild could help divine this?"


----------



## Arkhandus (Jan 5, 2009)

Though not addressed, Alaric figures he's better prepared to answer that, and that he may as well say a little more on the situation while he's at it.  Impertinence is practically second nature.

"Entan's the only one I'm familiar with in the Adventurer's Guild that might be able t' do that, but then, I didn't study under the other Guild wizards...  An' if Entan knew where the Dagger is, he'd have prob'ly a'ready fessed up and sent us or someone else t' secure it an' try t' seal it away in Silvergard.  So most likely, it's got some wards 'gainst divination, or Entan's just not powerful enough t' find it.  'M guessin', anyway." he speculates.

To Shayuri, he adds "There's s'posed to be a way t' seal Azilyk in Silvergard, but it'd take the Dagger an' whoever she's possessin' at the time, an' that person'd die, so it's a bit tricky.  That's what we learned there.  After she escaped wit' Norali."  Whispering, he adds "We don't talk 'bout it cuz the Dagger killed Johen's mentor before, an' he was framed for it briefly, so it's a sour subject."


----------



## Helfdan (Jan 6, 2009)

Valen turns to Alaric.  "From your words, my friend, I gather that you do not think we have the means to find that cursed dagger."  For a moment his blue eyes blaze with the frustration of a hunter who cannot find the spoor of his prey.  He then takes a breath, and continues calmly.  
"If so, the assassins are a priority.  Perhaps we could set a trap to lure them out..."


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Jan 6, 2009)

*The Adventurer's Guild Tavern Common Room*

Renaldo steps into the common room and sees...

The tavern is mostly empty, now.  It never really closes, but the hour is late and most of the tavern's patrons have either retired for the evening or moved on to livelier establishments in the Candle District.  In fact, only one small group remains, seated at a table near the back.  

Renaldo overhears a snippet of their conversation.  They are new to the guild, discussing what their first mission should be.  

A young woman in the group suddenly clutches her head in pain.

The others are uncertain, fearful.  

The young woman's form starts to warp and shift, as if she were no longer in control of it.  She cries out in agony and the cry becomes an anguished roar as she becomes a small dragon, about four feet long from its snout to the tip of its tail, silvery in color, though her scales are flaking and brittle, with spots of raw flesh visible, an angry-red hue revealing sickness.

Her companions back away, fumbling for their weapons.  The dragon's scream becomes punctuated by a bitter chill as frigid air escapes from her mouth.  Her companions are caught in the blast, all four of them dropping to the floor, dead or nearly so, frozen.

The dragon turns its mad, feverish eyes on Renaldo...

OOC: Roll initiative!

*The Adventurer's Guild Tavern Private Room*

The group's conversation is interrupted by the sound of muffled screams from the common room.

OOC: Roll initiative!


----------



## Helfdan (Jan 6, 2009)

Initiative 8


----------



## Shayuri (Jan 6, 2009)

"Now...sorry to change subjects, but there's a lot going on," Shayuri comments. "What's this about a dragon plague?"

Just then a horrible, inhuman roar sounds from the common room beyond.

Init: 10
Roll Lookup


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jan 6, 2009)

]ooc[ this is not fair! I didn't get to find the trouble, it found me!!! harumpf [/ooc]

Inititive:

1d20+3=6 

a six, i am sloooowww 

"Dominic, to arms! there is trouble afoot!  Dominic?  Ah crap, he's gone chasing a lady i am sure..."

draws rapier and dagger

will attempt feint (has  feat: improved feint which gives  feint as move action) description of feint in rg character post  here  under special attacks 

1d20+6=24

against a silver dragon, I probably failed.


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Jan 6, 2009)

OOC: Don't declare or roll any actions until everyone's initiative is in.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jan 6, 2009)

"Fer the blasted beard of a traitor!" Muzdum exclaims as he grasp his shield and hammer.

Initiative: 17


----------



## Amaury (Jan 6, 2009)

Johen continues to think about the possible issues facing his group and is completely absent-minded and unaware of his surrounding.

OOC: 1d20=1 
and that's not silver but white dragon.. oops


----------



## Arkhandus (Jan 6, 2009)

Alaric says "I'll certainly ask Entan anyway, but I don't think-" then the screams begin.  "Well that's not normal.  Could just be a barfight, but let's check."

Initiative 11 1d20+2=11

_OOC: and CM did indeed say the scales were silvery, Johen....both types have cold breath weapons_


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jan 6, 2009)

crazy_monkey1956 said:


> OOC: Don't declare or roll any actions until everyone's initiative is in.




]ooc[ DOH!! sorry 'bout that ]/ooc[


----------



## Yttermayn (Jan 6, 2009)

"Aww hell..." A sour Aohdan comments.
Initiative (1d20+2=5)


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Jan 8, 2009)

OOC: Oops...Monkey thought there was still someone left to post initiative...guess that's me.  Sorry about that.  

Aleera - Initiative (1d20+4=8) 

Wyrmling Silver Dragon (Plague-Mad) - Initiative (1d20=10) 

*Initiative Order*

17 - Muzdum
11 - Alaric
10 - Shayuri
10 - Dragon
8 - Valen
8 - Aleera
6 - Renaldo
5 - Aohdan
1 - Johen

OOC: First action - Muzdum

OOC: Getting to the common room from the back will take a move action.  The dragon is in the far corner of the room, about 30 feet from the back room access (Renaldo's current location).  Tables and chairs throughout act as obstacles and possible cover.  A central, long banquet table that magically creates food bisects the common room and stands between the dragon and the back room access.  Going over will require a Jump check, going around will take an extra 10 feet of movement.  The main entrance to the tavern is directly across the common room from the back room access, about 20 feet seperating the two.


----------



## Arkhandus (Jan 9, 2009)

Alaric invokes a spell in Elven, "Seresthae Nif Miren" and then heads out towards the common room, stopping behind Renaldo and trying to see what's in there.


[sblock=ooc]Just preemptively posting his action, so others don't have to wait on me.  Mage Armor as usual.

Prepared Spells (civilized towns): Detect Magic, Light, Prestidigitation, Prestidigitation, Color Spray, Expeditious Retreat, Mage Armor, Alter Self, Bull's Strength.[/sblock]


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jan 9, 2009)

Muzdum readies his crossbow and shoots a bullseye bolt, after moving to the common room.

OOC: The advantages of quick draw...
Attk: 19+5: 24
Crit conf: 19+5: 24
Dmg: 3 
Crit additional dmg: 3

Edit: Forgot about the critic confirmation!


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Jan 9, 2009)

OOC: We'll assume, for the sake of expediency, that the crossbow was already loaded.  

Muzdum emerges behind Renaldo and, spotting the plague-mad dragon, sinks a crossbow bolt into its shoulder.  The creature shrieks in rage.

OOC: Next action - Alaric

After protecting himself with magical force that makes the air shimmer around him slightly as if looking at him through the heat of a fire, Alaric emerges into the common room and sees the now wounded dragon.

OOC: Next action - Shayuri


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jan 10, 2009)

"A dragon's scale armor fer me tha' is!" The dwarf yells, celebrating his aim.


----------



## Shayuri (Jan 12, 2009)

Shayuri hastily incants, wrapping herself in wards of magic before peeking out at the scene outside their back room.

"A dragon," she exhales in shock. "But what...is that the plague you all mentioned?"


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Jan 12, 2009)

OOC: What spell did Shayuri cast?

The dragon, having spent its breath on its hapless former companions, leaps across the room, a brief flap of its wings giving it momentum.

Renaldo, Muzdum, Alaric and Shayuri see that the madness in its eyes is all too evident as it gets closer.  Snarling like a rabid animal, it lashes out at the one who hurt it, Muzdum.

Bite attack and damage (1d20+9=24, 1d6+1=2) 

Its teeth come just short of clamping down on Muzdum's arm, but it still catch a bit of flesh, tearing it away painfully.

OOC: Next action - Valen


----------



## Shayuri (Jan 12, 2009)

(OOC - Sorry, she cast Shield on herself. )


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jan 12, 2009)

" whe is a lady!" exclaims renaldo,"or was... she grabbed her head and screamed and *poof!* she is as she is seen now! can someone help her? like i said she is a lady and in need of our help!"

The elite guardsman looks pleadingly to The centaur.


----------



## Helfdan (Jan 13, 2009)

Valen's sword flashes into his hand as he springs to Muzdum's side.  He hesitates for a second at Reanaldo's pleas, but he knows the beast must be subdued before anything can be done.  However, his hesitation gives the small monster a chance to dodge his blade.  

[sblock=OOC]
8 to hit is not enough, is it? [/sblock]


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Jan 13, 2009)

Aleera is right behind Valen, longsword in hand.  Rather than attacking immediately, however, she carefully maneuvers around the creature, getting into a flanking position with the ranger.

OOC: Next action - Renaldo


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jan 13, 2009)

Renaldo is torn at the conflict befoe him, however the sight of the crazed dragon attacking those who seemed to be allies flashes in his mind

he moves to the side of the dragon and attacks with his rapier

1d20+6=15, 1d6=1

"forgeve me m'lady, but have attacked defensless peoples in your present crazed condition. I can only hope that this will snap you to your senses!


Dominic!! there is trouble afoot!! "


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Jan 13, 2009)

Renaldo sees no sign of Dominic.  The dragon hisses at Renaldo as his rapier flicks off a dried scale, but does no real damage.

OOC: Next action - Aohdan


----------



## Yttermayn (Jan 13, 2009)

"Muzdum!  As we did with Corath!"  Aohdan hopes the dwarf will remember how he tripped the possessed Corath and all the companions dog-piled her to subdue her safely.  Aohdan tackles the angry beast in an attempt to grapple.
Grapple Check: 1d20+5=22


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Jan 13, 2009)

OOC: Looking at Aohdan's sheet, he ought to have a +7 modifier to this attack (and to Grapple checks in general).  However, since he doesn't have the Improved Grapple feat...

As Aohdan attempts to grab the dragon, it snaps at him.

OOC: Aohdan provokes an Attack of Opportunity from the dragon.

Attack of Opportunity (Bite) and Damage (1d20+9=22, 1d6+1=2) 

The centaur gets a painful nip for his trouble and isn't able to grab the snarling beast because of it.

OOC: Next action - Johen


----------



## Amaury (Jan 13, 2009)

"Huh?.. What?" manages a surprised Johen who sees his companions turn to the common room and rush one after another into it. Highflyer is also pretty agitated and Johen decides to follow the group.
Discovering the dragon Johen wants initially to appease it but his companions' actions and the behaviour of the dragon leave him little choice.

He sees that Valen struggles with the hard scales of the dragon and so he goes to him, invokes the Forces of Nature to help his companion as he touches him.


OOC: Bull Strength on Valen, 3 min.


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Jan 13, 2009)

OOC: Valen now has a +4 enhancement bonus to Strength, lasting 3 minutes (30 rounds).  

*Round 2*

Initiative Order

17 - Muzdum
11 - Alaric
10 - Shayuri
10 - Dragon
8 - Valen
8 - Aleera
6 - Renaldo
5 - Aohdan
1 - Johen

OOC: Next action - Muzdum


----------



## Yttermayn (Jan 14, 2009)

crazy_monkey1956 said:


> OOC: Looking at Aohdan's sheet, he ought to have a +7 modifier to this attack (and to Grapple checks in general).  However, since he doesn't have the Improved Grapple feat...




OOC: Ahh, you are correct sir!  I forgot to add my attack bonus in there.  That didn't make a difference, did it?


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Jan 14, 2009)

OOC: Nope.    As per the Grapple rules, if the AoO is succesful the grab attempt (a touch attack) automatically fails.


----------



## Arkhandus (Jan 15, 2009)

Alaric moves around the people in his way to get a good position from which to target the raging dragon safely....then he incants "Tirasil Mivaris Espa" in Elven to blast the dragon with a swirling burst of chaotic colors, hoping to stun it for a while....

[sblock=ooc]Another slightly pre-emptive post....

Color Spray, moving to whatever position is best to avoid catching any allies in the spray, without putting right up in the dragon's face....

Will save DC 14 to negate[/sblock]


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Jan 15, 2009)

OOC: Here's a layout of the common room, with everyone's current locations.

[overline]
|xy|A|B|C|D|E|F|G|H|I|J|K|L|M|N|O|P|Q|R|S|T|U|V|W|X|Y|Z|a|b|c|d|e|
| 0|W|W|W|W|W|W|W|W|W|W|W| |W|W|W|W|W|W|W|W|W|W|W|W|W|W|W|W|W|W|W|
| 1|W|W|W|W|W|W|W|W|W|W|W| |W|W|W|W|W|W|W|W|W|W|W|W|W|W|W|W|W|W|W|
| 2|W| | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | |W|
| 3|W| |*| | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | |*| | | | | |W|
| 4| | |*| | | |*|*| | | |S|A| | | |*| | | | | | | | | | | | | |W|
| 5|W| |*| | | |*|*| | | | | | | | | | | |*|*| | | | | | |*| | |W|
| 6|W| |*| | | | | | | | | |J| | | | | | |*|*| | | | | | | | | |W|
| 7|W| |*| | | | | | | | |M|V|H| | | | | |*|*| | | | | | | | | |W|
| 8|W| |*| | |*| | | | |*|R|D| | | | | | |*|*| | | | | | | | | |W|
| 9|W| |*| | | | | | | | | |L| | | | | | |*|*| | | |*| | | | | |W|
|10|W| |*| | | | | | | | | | | | |a| | | |*|*| | | | | | |*|*| |W|
|11|W| |*| | | | | | |*| | | | | | | | | |*|*| | | | | | |*|*| |W|
|12|W| |*| | | |*| | | | | | |*| | | | | |*|*| | |*|*| | | | | |W|
|13|W| | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | |*|*| | |*|*| | | | | |W|
|14|W| | | | | | | | | | | | | | | |*| | |*|*| | | | | | | | | |W|
|15|W| | | | | | | | |*| | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | |*| | |W|
|16|W| |*|*| | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | |W|
|17|W| |*|*| | |*| | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | |W|
|18|W| | | | | | | | | |W| | |W| | | |*| | | | | | |*| | | | | |W|
|19|W| | | | | | | | | |W| | |W| | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | |W|
|20|W|W|W|W|W|W|W|W|W|W|W| | |W|W|W|W|W|W|W|W|W|W|W|W|W|W|W|W|W|W|
[/overline]

M = Muzdum
A = Alaric (a = where Alaric will need to be to get his spell off after Muzdum takes his action)
S = Shayuri
V = Valen
L = Aleera
R = Renaldo
H = Aohdan
J = Johen
D = Dragon

Familiars and Johen's animal companion are assumed to be in the same space as the character unless stated otherwise.

* = Small tables, adjacent * indicates a larger table or bar
W = Wall


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jan 15, 2009)

]ooc[ I am trying to remember: is a 5 foot move part of a move action? I am pretty sure it is ... ]/ooc[


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Jan 15, 2009)

OOC: A 5 ft. step is a free action that you can take as long as you don't take any other movement in the round.

OOC: Below is a cut scene that writes Rungner out of the story (while leaving the door open for him to return should bedford make a come back).  It also paves the way for Estelle's triumphant return.

[sblock=Cut Scene: Rungner and the Dagger]After giving the unusual dagger a once over, the half-ogre pocketed it and promptly forgot about it as he had a massive lunch and an equally massive amount of drink.  A little too much, it would seem as, afterward, he felt very much in need of a nap.  

He found that a bit odd, since he usually had no trouble holding his drink, but fatigue was clouding his brain a bit more than he wanted to admit.  He stumbled back to Grobnobble's tents outside the city and collapsed in his cot...causing the tent poles it was tied to to sag just a bit.

Anareesa heard a voice...she couldn't place who it was...it was just a whisper...beckoning...calling.  

She snuck over to Rungner and rifled through his pockets while the giant man snored...there it was...a dagger, a red gem in its hilt.  Was that what was whispering to her?  It certainly looked valuable and she needed all the money she could get.  Grobnobble wasn't about to release her from her indentured servitude without a great deal more coin than she had now.

The Candle District black market didn't ask questions which was precisely what Anareesa wanted right now.  She took the coin and left quickly, leaving the dagger behind.[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jan 15, 2009)

i guess my question is:

and you do a two weapon attack after a 5 root step?


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jan 15, 2009)

i guess my question is:

can you do a two weapon attack after a 5 root step?


----------



## Arkhandus (Jan 15, 2009)

OOC: Yes, you can.  As a free action, a 5-foot step doesn't interfere with full-round actions, such as a full-attack with two weapons.  You can even take a 5-foot step after making one or more of your attacks for the round.  You just can't do more than one 5-foot step per round, and can't do it if you make any other movement in the same round.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jan 15, 2009)

]ooc[ of course CM pointed out something that i for got to have for him: I have not taken 2 weapon fighting yet *blush* ]/ooc[


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Jan 15, 2009)

OOC: It seems our resident dwarf's player has gone poof for the moment.  Sooo...

Muzdum holds action.

Alaric unleashes an explosion of color at the dragon.

Will save (1d20+7=14) 

The dragon sees Alaric casting out of the corner of its eye and shuts its eyes against the chaotic blast at the last second.

OOC: Next action - Shayuri


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Jan 17, 2009)

OOC: Shayuri, are you still with us?


----------



## Shayuri (Jan 18, 2009)

(OOC - Yep! When you posted the map, I realized Shay's breath weapon was out of the question...and then stuff came up on Friday...anyway. No idea what to do...so I'll do something wacky. )

Shayuri fumbled with her crossbow, bringing a bolt to the cradle and cocking it back to firing position. She'd thought to use her magic, but with all the people gathered 'round, it'd be impossible to burn just the dragon. Frankly, even with the crossbow it would be a hard shot.

_Dragon plague. It doesn't know what it's doing._

Slowly she lowered her crossbow.

_It's just a baby._

She couldn't do it. But then she remembered something else. Her chin wobbled slightly, then firmed. It was a long shot, maybe futile, but maybe not.

The sorceress ran to the bar and snatched up a towel. She then yanked the crossbow quarrel off of the weapon and...screwing up her face in anticipation...jammed the sharp head of it into the palm of her hand. When the blood was flowing freely, she held the towel under the wound...not pressing down yet, for fear of stopping it too soon.

"Don't kill it!" she warned the others loudly. "Try to get it under control, but don't kill it!"


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Jan 18, 2009)

OOC: Shayuri takes 1 point of damage from the self inflicted wound.

The dragon reacts to the smell of Shayuri's blood and tries to take off toward the source of the smell, heedless of the danger involved.

OOC: The dragon is provoking attacks of opportunity from Muzdum, Valen, Aohdan, Renaldo, and Aleera.  I'll resolve Aleera's AoO after everyone else gets theirs in (if Voda Vosa still isn't back, we'll assume Muzdum misses).


----------



## Yttermayn (Jan 18, 2009)

'I hope she dosn't get shredded because of this.'  Aohdan thinks guiltily.  A moment later his thoughts change.  'Actually, I hope she's right.' Aohdan attempts to grapple the beast in hopes of making it easier for Shayuri to do do whatever she's doing.
Grapple:1d20 + 7=26


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Jan 18, 2009)

OOC: Just FYI, a move can't be taken in place of an AoO.  With an attack of opportunity you can do anything that requires an attack roll (grapple, disarm, trip, etc).


----------



## Helfdan (Jan 18, 2009)

Valen once more hesitates at SHayuri's words, and tries to hit the dragon with the flat of his blade, meaning to stun it.  The swing, though powerful, is not very accurate, unused as he is to avoid using his sword-edge.  

attack 12, damage 12


----------



## Amaury (Jan 18, 2009)

"Stop the dragon! Hold it!" shouts Johen who fears for the mysterious Shayuri.


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Jan 18, 2009)

OOC: Aohdan provokes an AoO from the Dragon...

Bite (AoO) and Damage (1d20+9=18, 1d6+1=2) 

Again, the centaur is nipped painfully but not seriously, but enough to keep him from getting a hold of the creature.

Valen's swing misses.

OOC: Just need an AoO from Renaldo, then I'll do Aleera's and we'll continue on with the initiative.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jan 18, 2009)

Rnaldo wil drop his rapier and assist in the grapple

]ooc[ not sure of what is needed to do that, but that is my AOO ]/ooc[


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Jan 18, 2009)

OOC: You'll need to make a touch attack (1d20+BAB+Str mod, or + Dex mod if you have Weapon Finesse).  Renaldo's grab attempt will not provoke from the dragon since it already used its AoO this rounda gainst Aohdan.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jan 18, 2009)

crazy_monkey1956 said:


> OOC: You'll need to make a touch attack (1d20+BAB+Str mod, or + Dex mod if you have Weapon Finesse).  Renaldo's grab attempt will not provoke from the dragon since it already used its AoO this round against Aohdan.




not much help here:

1d20+5=9

bab +2, dex +3

"forgive me mi'lady,"he says to the dragon," but this is actually for your own good"

Renaldo leaps in the fray of the dragon pile, though the silver scales to be a bit tricky to get a hold on especially with the writhing surpentine body not being the least bit cooperative.


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Jan 18, 2009)

Aleera knows better than to try to wrestle a dragon, even a baby one, and opts to simply stab the thing, taking advantage of her flanking position, figuring that it will heal and the wound might make it easier to subdue.

Long Sword attack (AoO) (+2 for flanking); damage; sneak attack damage (1d20+6=8, 1d8+1=3, 2d6=5) 

Unfortunately, her attack is foiled as the dragon slips out of reach, launching into the air.

The dragon's short flight lands it right in front of Shayuri.

OOC: Next action - Valen.


----------



## Helfdan (Jan 20, 2009)

Valen follows the dragon, again trying to stun it with the flat of his blade.

[sblock=OOC]
Again attacking with a -4, hoping to deal non-lethal damage
Attack 16, Damage 12[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Jan 20, 2009)

Shayuri hears the whoosh of air and the thump behind her, and slowly turns...heart slamming in her chest...to see the stricken dragonet crouched behind her, eyes crazed and hissing aggressively with bloodlust. 

She clenched her bleeding hand into a fist, and did the only thing she could think of to try to distract it from her.

She shoved the towel, now soaking with her blood, straight at the dragon's mouth!

(Not sure if this constitutes an 'attack' or not...the hope is that it'll bite the towel, not me.  )


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Jan 20, 2009)

Valen is again frustrated by failure.

OOC: Shayuri's action will have to wait until her turn comes up in the initiative.  

Aleera mutters under her breath in elven, frustration getting the better of her.  She chases after Valen and the dragon, but does so more cautiously, again setting herself up to flank the creature.

Longsword attack (+2 for flanking); damage; sneak attack (1d20+6=21, 1d8+1=5, 2d6=9) 

This time her sword finds flesh, causing the dragon to shriek in pain.

[sblock=DM Screen]Total damage against dragon = 20[/sblock]

OOC: Next action - Renaldo


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jan 20, 2009)

(ooc) ho far away did the dragon move? less then 30 i am guessing? if so:

Renaldo looks to his discard foil and will foolishly leep to try and grapple the dragon again.

"MI laddy, if you keep on doing such brash things, will be forced to use a more non- gentlmanly method to restrain you. please cooperat for your own benifit!

bab +2, dex +3
1d20+5=25 

ooooo! natral 20! are there criticals on grapples?


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Jan 20, 2009)

OOC: The dragon has already taken an AoO this round, so Renaldo successfully grabs it...now he has to hold on.    Make a Grapple check (1d20+ BAB + Str opposed by the Dragon's Grapple check.

Grapple check vs Renaldo (1d20+4=19)


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jan 20, 2009)

crazy_monkey1956 said:


> OOC: The dragon has already taken an AoO this round, so Renaldo successfully grabs it...now he has to hold on.    Make a Grapple check (1d20+ BAB + Str opposed by the Dragon's Grapple check.
> 
> Grapple check vs Renaldo (1d20+4=19)




would this indeed be a grapple with str or would i continue with grapple with dex?

if str then:

1d20=13 
add 2 for bab for 15. fail
 something went haywire and it got rolled before i got done

if dex then:

1d20+5=20

20. success.
I can make an in character response as soon as i know wheather i made it or not.

Renaldo is seen trying to grab the sleek serpentine body move with lith strength, then a sudden buck from the dragon sends the swordsman flying through the air and crashing into a table and chairs.

He stands witrh indignation on his face as he whipes the dirt off his clothes and looks for his rapier

"that did it. that was totaly uncalled for."


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Jan 21, 2009)

OOC: Dex can be added to the intial touch attack to initiate the grapple if you have Weapon Finesse.  However, after that, Grapple checks use Str.  So...

Renaldo is able to get a hold of the dragon, but the small creature proves difficult to hold onto and slips out of Renaldo's grasp.

OOC: Next action - Aohdan


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Jan 22, 2009)

OOC: Yttermayn, are you still with us?


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jan 23, 2009)

Muzdum takes a step back from the mad creature and drops his crossbow, taking hold of his guisarme in a fluid quick move, before using the same movement to try to trip the beast. 

Actions:
Move to J6 and draw Guisarme.
Attempt trip attack:
Attack roll: 17+5= 22
Strengh check (could have used that bull's strength!): 16+2= 18


----------



## Yttermayn (Jan 23, 2009)

crazy_monkey1956 said:


> OOC: Yttermayn, are you still with us?




OOC: Sorry, I'm not sure what happened.  Seems like I was waiting my turn and poof!  It's like two days later.  Guess that's what happens when you work 7am to 9:30pm two days in a row.  Now that I see Muzdum is back with us, I'll try the grapple one more time.  Sorry again for the lack of IC desc, I'm having a hard time keeping my eyes open.

Grapple: (1d20+7=17)


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Jan 23, 2009)

OOC: Welcome back, Voda.    Muzdum's initiative will be moving down to just before Aohdan.

Resisting trip attempt (-4 Small size, +4 four legs) (1d20+1=14) 

Muzdum's guisarme sweeps the dragon's feet out from under it, landing it on the floor abruptly.

OOC: Aohdan succeeds in the touch attack to initiate the grapple (the dragon took an AoO earlier in the round so doesn't get one now), so now the centaur needs to make a Grapple check.

OOC: Johen is up next in the initiative.


----------



## Amaury (Jan 23, 2009)

Seeing Muzdum's hit and Aohdan's grapple, John, rushes in turn to jump on the body of the prone dragon and helps the Centaur. "Let's hold him! Sha-yuri, quick! Your blood!"


OOC:
not sure if its a grapple check.
1d20=12


----------



## Yttermayn (Jan 24, 2009)

Aohdan attempts to bind as many of the dragon's limbs as he can, trying to force it into submission.  He even tries to use a front hoofed leg to keep a wily scaled hindquarter under control.


Grapple Check: (1d20+7=14)


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Jan 24, 2009)

Grapple vs Aohdan; Grapple vs Johen (1d20+7=19, 1d20+7=12) 

Aohdan and Johen struggle with the dragon but in the end it wriggles away from them.

OOC: The dragon is still prone.

[sblock=DM Screen]Total damage against the dragon = 20[/sblock]

OOC: Next Round

11 - Alaric
10 - Shayuri
10 - Dragon
8 - Valen
8 - Aleera
6 - Renaldo
5 - Muzdum
5 - Aohdan
1 - Johen

OOC: Next action - Alaric


----------



## Arkhandus (Jan 24, 2009)

Alaric rushes over to Aodhan and mutters another Elven incantation, "Iivoth Pel Sarnith," placing a hand on the centaur's back to convey his spell.  Aodhan's muscles bulge under the arcane power.

_ooc: Casting Bull's Strength, +4 to Aodhan's Strength score._


----------



## Amaury (Jan 24, 2009)

OOC: dear DM, i didn't add my strength bonus +1, which makes it 13 for grappling.


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Jan 24, 2009)

OOC: Alrighty, slight revision to current situation.  The dragon is prone and is in a grapple with Johen.  So, anyone wishing to join the grapple may now do so without the touch attack.  Now, back to the action...

OOC: Next action - Shayuri


----------



## Shayuri (Jan 26, 2009)

Shayuri hears the whoosh of air and the thump behind her, and slowly turns...heart slamming in her chest...to see the stricken dragonet crouched behind her, eyes crazed and hissing aggressively with bloodlust.

She clenched her bleeding hand into a fist, and did the only thing she could think of to try to distract it from her.

She shoved the towel, now soaking with her blood, straight at the dragon's mouth!

(Not sure if this constitutes an 'attack' or not...the hope is that it'll bite the towel, not me. )


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Jan 27, 2009)

*The Adventurer's Guild Tavern*

The dragon sniffs at the towel and licks at it tentatively.  The madness in its eyes abates just a bit.  

Aohdan suddenly feels a twinge in the back of his mind.  Somehow, he knows this isn't enough.  A crucial part of the equation is missing, something only someone like him could provide.

But, it is too late.  Johen feels the dragon begin to go limp in his arms.  The creature, coherent for a few precious moments, speaks, barely above a whisper, "The plague...getting worse.  Even the oldest...driven mad.  They... are... coming."

The dragon's eyes close and Johen feels the stiffness of death begin to take hold.

OOC: Back to regular posting.

*The Gates of the City*

Darkness had fallen, but a dozen fires and magical lights illuminated the field outside the city's main gate, where the tournament events were getting set up.  A small trickle of folks going through the gate, both in and out of the city, greeted Estelle.


----------



## ethandrew (Jan 27, 2009)

Estelle quickly passed through the gate without much pomp or circumstance. She had to find them, the Heroes of Silvergard. They weren't too hard to track, word of their exploits weren't necessarily common, but it wasn't hard to come by.

Her fast steps cause her loose brown hair to bounce with each successive stride. She can feel eyes looking at her, something she had gotten used to over time, but she was headed toward the Adventuring Guild, knowing her search for the party began and most likely ended there.

Reaching up with both hands she hoists her backpack up tighter, cinching the straps closer to her. The lightness of her chain presses against her skin, the tight shirt she wore over the armor accentuated her figure.

Estelle could see clearly through the dark of twilight, her eyes cutting through the layers of shadow, witnessing the secrets the streets and alleys kept privy to all. When she came upon the Guild she noticed the gate manned by a guard.

She smiled at him from a distance, a shy smile. "Do you know what the tavern is serving tonight? I'm starved for something that will make my mouth water and my knees weak," she finishes with a wink, as she casually tries to sidle past him.


----------



## Amaury (Jan 27, 2009)

Slowly, Johen releases his grip and then gets up saying in a low voice: "She's dead.. the plague killed her.."

He looks at Shayuri and says: "What you did was.. brave. I'm sure the dragon reacted to your blood.. this.. is strange. Do you have an explanation? he enquires.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jan 27, 2009)

Renald sighs sadly at the news of the dragon/lady's death. he slowly returns to where he dropped his rapier and retuns it to its scabbard. 

Walking over to Aohdan he says sofly" i must return to my charge to tell of this news of danger. 'til we meet agin, fraiend." he then offers his hand for a shake.


----------



## Yttermayn (Jan 28, 2009)

Aohdan somberly takes the proffered hand and gives it a shake.  He nods at Renaldo's words and politely dismisses him before returning his attention to the dragon.  He gently lays the creature's body down and runs his hand down her neck and spine in a gentle gesture of sorrow.  "Shayuri, you did great.  I only wish I understood my part in this better."  He lowers his voice.  "Something tells me someone like me is involved in the cure, but I do not know how."  'I really need to get a handle on this thing that is going on inside me.' he thinks to himself.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jan 28, 2009)

*"Well... Nothin' we can do 'bout 'er" *Claims the dwarf, leaning on his guisarme. *"Ah'll take care of the body fer ya" *he let's the innkeeper know. *"Ah' have nothin' else to inform, so ya can keep up with the chatin' wile Ah' dispose this"* the dwarf  bids farewell and begins pulling the corpse outside.


----------



## Arkhandus (Jan 28, 2009)

"This is rather troubling...." Alaric mutters.  "But at least it stopped going berserk.  I'll have to tell the old coot about this, and what the dragon said before perishing.  Maybe he and his high-and-mighty scheming-buddies will do something reasonable for a change to deal with whatever threat those elder dragons may present." he says to the group.  "Now, are we done with our meeting, or was there something else to be said before we go?" Alaric adds.

He speaks another Elven incantation for a moment, and the mess made in the common room starts to clean itself up.  "Niluvae Semarinas."  That started, Alaric checks each of the bodies to see if anyone might still be alive.

_(ooc: Prestidigitation)_


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jan 28, 2009)

Renaldo now exits to his previous intention of warning the Lady Nineveh d'Anovia of the impending danger.


----------



## Shayuri (Jan 29, 2009)

Having fallen to her knees when the dragonet died, Shayuri is at first unresponsive to the others, lost in some grief-stricken world of her own. It's not until the body is dragged away from her that she snaps back to awareness.

She gives Aohdan and Johen a teary-eyed look, then clutches her hand around the cloth she's wrapped around the palm she stabbed.

"No...I don't know...it was you people who told me my blood would cure the plague. Instead it killed her!"


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jan 29, 2009)

Muzdum covers the body as best as he can and drags it to his blacksmith


----------



## Helfdan (Jan 29, 2009)

Valen smoothly sheathes his blade.  After making sure Aleera is unhurt, he approaches Shayuri and goes down on one knee beside her.  "Lady, I do not think you killed her...  It was probably the plague, poor thing."


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Jan 29, 2009)

*The Adventurer's Guild Tavern*

Aleera watches Valen go to Shayuri.

OOC: Aohdan and Johen, please make a Sense Motive check.

Alaric finds the bodies of the young, inexperienced adventurers beginning to thaw a bit.  Three of the four are dead, including a young human woman Alaric recognizes.  She was one of Entan's junior apprentices when Alaric left for Silvergard.  The fourth, a Thayvian born human wearing studded leather and carrying a heavy crossbow and a heavy flail is unconscious and dying.  Alaric estimates he has less than a minute before this one is dead as well.

OOC: He is at -3 hit points and dying.  A heal check or healing magic will stabilize him.

*Outside the Adventurer's Guilde Compound*

Renaldo emerges from the tavern and exits the compound via the main gate, nearly running into a young woman, Estelle, conversing with the guard in his haste.

Estelle notes the finery of an Azgundi elite guard, as well as the official heraldry of Anovia adorning the man's uniform.

The guard's attention is soon drawn to another figure however, a dwarf dragging a bundle out of the tavern...

Muzdum emerges more slowly and is confronted by the gate guard, "You there, what is that?"  Muzdum notes Renaldo's departure and another figure at the gate, though that figure is obscured by the guard and the gate itself.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jan 29, 2009)

*"Ah'm disposin' the guild's garbage boy, step a side and let me pass" *Orders the dwarf in an authoritarian voice. 

Intimidate: 18

Damn! link not working.


----------



## ethandrew (Jan 29, 2009)

Estelle's attention is torn two ways, first from the elite guard, who fell in her short list of two items to do: find a guard of Anovia, with whom she needed to speak to urgently. The other item, quite possibly, was busy dragging what looked suspiciously like a body. And with the guard distracted, her opportunity to slip past unnoticed was there for the taking. Everything was too easy, go figure, it never came this easy.

The decision came quickly, its justification sound in her mind, as she stepped into the shadow and slipped past the guard, heading for where the dwarf, whose voice she recognized as Muzdum, had just come from.

OOC: Obligatory Hide and Move Silent Checks.


----------



## Amaury (Jan 29, 2009)

Johen listens to Shayuri but then realizes that some other bodies are in the room and one in particular seems to require urgent attention.

He applies his hands on the wounds of the man, praying Dame Nature to share some of Her Life Force to him.
The man reacts to his blessing and Johen softly says: "You're alright now.. most of your wounds are now a thing of the past.."

OOC:
sense motive 1d20+3=12 
CLW 1d8+3=11


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jan 30, 2009)

crazy_monkey1956 said:


> *
> Outside the Adventurer's Guilde Compound
> 
> Renaldo emerges from the tavern and exits the compound via the main gate, nearly running into a young woman, Estelle, conversing with the guard in his haste.
> ...



*

]ooc[ do you really think renaldo would simply "bump into " a pretty lady and continue on? HA!  (sorry eathandrew. had to peak at estell's chrisma)]/ooc[

Renaldo is in such a hurry he almost runs over the beautiful raven haired woman entering the compound. he stops, removes his plumed hat and says while bowing,"Mi' lady. My most sincere apologies. I should watch where i am going. I regret that time is of the essence at this moment, but perhaps i can repay this unruly behavior of mine by treating you to a drink later? and possibly at this  location?" he stands straight and awaits an answer.*


----------



## ethandrew (Jan 30, 2009)

Yes indeed, it was too easy.

Estelle smiles very crookedly, but just in the way to note a hint of playfulness. "You owe me. Tonight. Here," she says, and waits for him to depart before she slips into the shadows.


----------



## Yttermayn (Jan 30, 2009)

Aohdan looks about the room, taking in the scene for the first time.

Sense Motive: (1d20=13)


----------



## Arkhandus (Jan 30, 2009)

Alaric mentions that one fellow is still alive, but right afterward, Johen trots up and applies some healing magic to him.  Alaric was reaching for his first aid supplies, but stands up instead and looks at Shayuri for a moment.

"Not your fault.  It probably just died of shock and the final stages of Dragon Plague, what drove it insane.  Couldn't handle a cure at that stage prolly.  And whatever it was that the voices in Aodhan's head told him, it could've been less than precise.  Prophecy and augury are often so.  By blood, it might've meant your bloodline.  Maybe Aodhan's just a perv and was trying to subtly suggest you start *cough* 'selling your services' to lonely dragons and bear a new generation of immunized half-dragons...." Alaric says, chuckling at the end.  He ducks behind Johen right afterward to avoid any flying debris...

Glancing down at the now-revived Thayvian, Alaric says "Hey, one o' yer friends was a polymorphed dragon.  Dragon Plague made 'er go berserk an' then die.  Sorry fer yer loss."


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jan 30, 2009)

ethandrew said:


> Yes indeed, it was too easy.
> 
> Estelle smiles very crookedly, but just in the way to note a hint of playfulness. "You owe me. Tonight. Here," she says, and waits for him to depart before she slips into the shadows.




Renaldo bows gracefully and then continues on his way to house Anovia's Apartments.


----------



## Helfdan (Jan 30, 2009)

Valen stands and moves to Aleera's side.  His eyes widen first at Alaric's humor, then at the 'sensitive' way in which he addresses th Thayvian.  He shakes his head, then speaks to his friends.  "A new complication...  I suppose with this tournament, there is probably more than one of them in hiding around here.  And some may be larger than this one..."


----------



## Yttermayn (Jan 30, 2009)

Aohdan struggles to understand Alaric's comments, but finally gives up and chalks it up to the thick hick accent.


----------



## Shayuri (Jan 30, 2009)

Shayuri stares up at Alaric with her mouth open in a perfect little 'O' of horror and offense, too shocked to even say anything. Finally she closes her mouth and eyes, and gets to her feet, visibly attempting to maintain her composure.

"What has happened here, just now, is an unspeakable tragedy," she says with a little shaking in her voice...be it from grief or anger. "A life that would last thousands of years has just been snuffed out after only a tiny fraction of its journey done."

She takes a deep breath and calms down. 

"We need to find out what this...saying about cures really means. If it's true, or if it's just babble. And we need to do it quickly, before the dragon she warned us about arrives."


----------



## Yttermayn (Jan 31, 2009)

"I agree, but I just. don't. know. any. more."  Aohdan pronounces each word with emphasis.  "The voice has not been wrong yet and is usually fairly direct, but it hasn't revealed everything to me.  I know that your blood, either literally, or as a euphemism for... I don't know, your family line or something is involved.  Also, somehow my weird brain thing is involved, but I don't even understand _that,_ much less how to use it with your blood."


----------



## Shayuri (Feb 4, 2009)

Shayuri looks blankly at Aohdan. "Your weird...brain...thing..."

She puts her fingers to her temples and concentrates, trying to think through the assault of confusion and emotions.

"All right. Lets work this through. Researching my lineage won't be easy. My family lives far from here so messages will take time to get and send...and I don't even know what to ask him specifically yet. So, for now, lets work on the other possibility. That the blood mentioned is literal. The baby dragon did react when I cut myself...it came straight at me."

The sorceress sighs. "But it's not enough. Something else needs to happen, and you think it has to do with your brain. So."

She looks at the centaur speculatively.

"Just what is it your brain can do?"


----------



## Yttermayn (Feb 5, 2009)

"Nobody's cutting open my head!"  Aohdan interrupts.  "Oh, wait.  Sorry.  I don't know what it is.  Sometimes my head hurts A LOT, and I see or hear things.  Frequently, I hear a voice that tells me things.  So far this voice hasn't been wrong.  That's about all I know."  Aohdan shrugs helplessly.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Feb 5, 2009)

*"Hey boy, Ah'll be lookin' to the suspicious thing tryin' to get in, steed of me tryin' to get out." *Says the dwarf, making a gesture towards the shadowy figure.


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Feb 6, 2009)

OOC: The shadowy figure has an Adventurer's Guild ring so doesn't really need to be stealthy.  

*The Adventurer's Guild Tavern*

The Thayvian sits up, rubbing his arms as if trying to overcome a chill, "I thank you for your assistance.  My name is Vashar."  He looks over at his dead companions but his emotions are difficult to read...either he feels nothing for them or masks his grief well.

After a moment, he gets to his feet, addressing Johen and Alaric, "I regret that I have nothing to offer in payment.  I am an exile from my people, here in the hopes of winning some gold or perhaps even a lordship in the tournaments."

Aleera stands close to Valen, listening to the conversation between Shayuri and Aohdan, interjecting, "It is getting late.  Perhaps we should all retire for the evening and come at this with fresh eyes in the morning."

*The Adventurer's Guild Compound; Outside the Tavern*

A niggling doubt had begun to scratch at the back of the dwarf's mind.  Finally, he realized that this little dragon didn't have enough hide to make armor, at least not enough for a dwarf or a human...maybe barding for a cat or a small dog.

With that thought running through his mind, Muzdum hears the guard saying, "The guild has its own garbage disposal service.  No need for members to do the work, which makes me think you might be stealing something.  Uncover it, please."

Estelle witnesses all this, as well as the faint of voices from within the tavern.

*The Lords' Mansion, Lady Nineveh d'Anovia's Quarters*

Renaldo arrives to find Dominic standing outside the Lady's quarters, arguing with one of the mansion's servants, carrying a platter.

"I am one of the lady's personal guards.  I will take this into her."

The servant eyes Dominic calmly, "The mansion staff have protocols that all of the lords and ladies understand and agree to when staying here."

Dominic looms over the servant, using his height to attempt to intimidate the young man, "My lady's security is more important than your protocols."

It is at this point that Dominic and the servant notice Renaldo.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Feb 6, 2009)

Muzdum uncovers the dragon. *"Well if ye say so.... Ye'll not mind me skinning it here?" *


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 7, 2009)

crazy_monkey1956 said:


> *The Lords' Mansion, Lady Nineveh d'Anovia's Quarters*
> 
> Renaldo arrives to find Dominic standing outside the Lady's quarters, arguing with one of the mansion's servants, carrying a platter.
> 
> ...




It would seem dominic is in dispute over the safety of the lady so renaldo does not interfere with his action. Instead, he looks the servent in the eye and says, "the last time someone prevented him from doing his assigned duties as personal guard to the lady he had the poor fool taken to the prison. at the end of his shift for the next 5 days he slowly dissassembled the said fool with a rusty dull knife. If I were you, i would let us in. I won;t be able to stom him from doing what he wishes tothose prevent us from being, ... well, personal _guards_. now, please, for your own safety adn lively hood, do as he asks."









*OOC:*


 I have no ranks in intimidate, but i have bluff +6 (basicly lying to the poor sap to sare him into allowing us in)

or 

diplomacy +7 machavlan diplomacy ? scare the fecal matter out of him.

by the way, i tried to use the word  and i was bleeped for trying it


----------



## Helfdan (Feb 7, 2009)

"Indeed, my friends.  Things may be clearer by light of day."  Valen claps Johen on the shoulder and smiles at the others.  "We have plenty to think on, and much to do come morning.  I am an early riser myself, but do not expect the same of others.  We can meet here for breakfast, two hours past dawn.  What say you?"


----------



## Yttermayn (Feb 8, 2009)

Aohdan gives up trying to understand things for the night, and it shows on his haggard face.  Without a word he turns to follow Valen and Aleera's lead.

OOC: There might be enough hide for a shield, Voda!


----------



## ethandrew (Feb 8, 2009)

From behind the guard Estelle reaches around and places a hand on the man's forearm, attempting to stay whatever action the guard intended next, "I apologize for this dwarf's tact, apparently he has none. His eyes are from his stomach and his mind, well, further below," Estelle gives an almost imperceptible wink toward Muzdum. "But this appears to be a victim of the dragon fever, and maybe it would be wise to see if the tavern or its patrons are alright."


----------



## Voda Vosa (Feb 9, 2009)

Muzdum blinks "Charmin', as usual. Ah'll better be goin' now, Ah wanted to keep all that stuff about a contagious disease fer myself, no reason to alarm anyone." The dwarf looks at the guard. "Would ye let me go now lad?"


----------



## Shayuri (Feb 9, 2009)

Shayuri opens her mouth to say something, ask something, as Aohdan starts to walk off...but realizes she has no idea what to say. The feeling of being tantalizingly close to the answer is just that; a feeling. One that slips away quickly once Aohdan is out of sight.

She looks at her injured hand, now wrapped in a bandage, and sits there pensively for a little while longer before getting up and seeking lodging for the night.


----------



## Amaury (Feb 9, 2009)

crazy_monkey1956 said:


> OOC: The shadowy figure has an Adventurer's Guild ring so doesn't really need to be stealthy.
> 
> *The Adventurer's Guild Tavern*
> 
> ...




"Well met Vashar. My name is Johen from the High Forest in Turen. There is no need for repayment or maybe some information: Tell me, how did you know your.. dragon companion? Where was she from? Did you know about her disease? And if so, how did she catch it?" enquires Johen.


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Feb 10, 2009)

OOC: Arkhandus, are you still with us?


----------



## Arkhandus (Feb 11, 2009)

_(OOC: Of course.  Alaric just doesn't have anything else to say right at this point in the tavern.  I would never just disappear or stop paying attention.  If for some odd reason I couldn't post for a few days or weeks, I would say so.  And I've been active in several other threads in the past few days.)_

Alaric decides the conversation has turned boring, especially with people just up and leaving now, so he walks out to go get some rest rather than wait around for anything else interesting to happen.


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Feb 11, 2009)

OOC: Okie dokie.  Just a reminder, I wait to post until every player has posted, so if you have nothing to really contribute, just say so.  

*The Adventurer's Guild Compound*

The guard's eyes go wide with shock, "This is a sentient being, and a member of the guild!  I should have you arrested!"

At that particular moment, the others come out of the tavern and see Muzdum and a guild guard arguing over the dragon's body and...

Shayuri sees a pale young woman near the dwarf and the guard, trying to calm the guard down.

Aohdan, Alaric, and Valen see Estelle.

Estelle sees three more of her former companions, accompanied by an Emiran woman she doesn't recognize.  Trailing behind them, sticking close to Valen, is an elven woman she also doesn't recognize.

*The Adventurer's Guild Tavern*

Still inside the tavern, Vashar answers Johen's questions as he inspects the bodies of his companions.

"Our group was put together by a guild official from the large number of new members who've signed up just to compete in the tournaments.  None of us knew eachother very well, and we certainly didn't know she was a dragon.  I'd imagine the guild officials knew, of course.  She didn't act sick until she attacked us."

He gets up, brushing off his hands, "I should go speak with the guild officials.  And your companions appear to have left without you."

*The Lords' Mansion, Lady Nineveh d'Anovia's Quarters*

The servant raises an eyebrow in annoyance, "Be aware that threatening a servant of the Lords' Manor is a criminal offense and is also likely to result in an embarrassing dressing down for your lady.  I'm sure you fine, upstanding gentlemen don't want your lady to suffer diplomatic repercussions."

Dominic ignores Renaldo completely, seemingly unaware of his arrival, "Give me the damn platter, peon!"

At this point the door to Lady Nineveh's quarters opens and Nineveh herself appears in the doorway, "What is all this?"

Dominic shoves the servant down, drawing his rapier, "Beware, my lady!  This lout has poisoned your food.  He's an assassin!"

OOC: Please make a Sense Motive check.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 11, 2009)

*OOC:*


 ahk! *now[/be] what have you done to poor renaldo! *





*

Renaldo stands befuddled by Dominic's uncharacteristicly aggressive behavior

1d20+7=21

(will post next accordingly to his success or failure to sense someone's motive)*


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Feb 11, 2009)

Dominic is clearly not himself and may be the victim of some sort of magical influence.


----------



## Shayuri (Feb 11, 2009)

Outside the guild, Shayuri thinks she knows what's wrong and hurries to reassure the guard.

"Excuse me, I was there and I saw what happened. This dragon..." her voice lowers sadly, "...she died of the plague. She was maddened and attacked, but she didn't die of the wounds anyone made while defending themselves. I'm willing to make a statement of that fact under oath. No one here is guilty of murder."


----------



## Voda Vosa (Feb 11, 2009)

"Yeah! The woman's right, ye better watch what yer sayin' boy, Ah' know very important people up there, so don't make me use my influences!" The dwarf protests.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 11, 2009)

crazy_monkey1956 said:


> Dominic is clearly not himself and may be the victim of some sort of magical influence.




Mi' lady! something is not right! please stand back!

Dominic! snap out of it! 

Punch dominic in the face (i have to get to work soon, can you take care of rolling for me? click on character sheets below to get a link to renaldo)


----------



## Yttermayn (Feb 12, 2009)

Aohdan speaks up to support shayuri's account.  "Pardon my dwarven friend, he does have a dark sense of humor.  We are investigating the dragon plague and in his zeal over finding another victim he has gotten a little ahead of us in bringing the body to an appropriate place for study.  Possibly you could direct us there, mister...". Aohdan raises his eyebrows for the implied question.


----------



## Helfdan (Feb 12, 2009)

Valen shakes his head and can only barely restrain a grin at the exchange between Muzdum and the guard.  He then signals to Estelle and whispers briefly to Aleera.  "That is Estelle.  She was originally part of our company, and as I remember, William's lady."   

The tall ranger then approaches Estelle.  "Glad to see you are well.  Let me introduce you to Aleera."


----------



## Amaury (Feb 12, 2009)

Johen had not realized his companions were gone and is a bit surprised. He salutes Vashar and goes out as well where he quickly spots Estelle. It is hard for him to believe she's there in front of them.
He tries to remember how she had left them.. then there seems to be some issue with Muzdum (again he thinks). 

But Johen doesn't say a word and simply waits for someone to start.


OOC: out for a week from tomorrow.


----------



## Arkhandus (Feb 14, 2009)

"Aye, no need t' get yer feathers ruffled," Alaric says as he passes by.  "The Dragon Plague does nasty things t' critters like that wyrmling.  We jes' held it off long 'nough that the Plague finally took her life, as it was already goin' to.  Muzdum's jes' takin' care o' the body so the barkeep don't have to."


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Feb 14, 2009)

*The Adventurers' Guild Compound*

The guard glares at the dwarf, "The disposition of the dead is carefully regulated in this city and all guild members, which this poor dragon was, have the right to resurrection if their party members or family can afford it, and proper funeral arrangements if not.  Skinning this creature, as you so crudely suggested, would be a violation of the rights of the dead and would result not only in your expulsion from the guild, but also criminal charges."

Vashar emerges from the tavern, approaching the guard and speaking matter of factly, "I am the last surviving party member of the dragon and lack the funds to pay for a resurrection.  Given the rumors of plague among dragonkind, I also highly doubt she has as any surviving family to speak of."

Meanwhile, Aleera looks Estelle over in a not-so friendly manner, finally muttering with a lack of enthusiasm, "Pleased to meet you."

*The Lords' Mansion, Lady Nineveh d'Anovia's Quarters*

Renaldo and Dominic struggle and Renaldo sees a near crazed murderous intent in his eyes.  House guards arrive and assist in subduing Dominic in short order.

Lady Nineveh seems equal parts infuriated, shocked, and saddened, calling for a cleric of the Healing Light.  The cleric arrives in short order and casts several spells of detection.

"He's under an enchantment of some sort, I believe.  I must take him back to the Cathedral of the Healing Light and where one of our senior priests can attempt to break it."

Nineveh's anger tightens her lips into a thin line, "Renaldo, he was with you, was he not?"  It is clear by her tone that she suspects he may be under an enchantment as well.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 14, 2009)

"Mi' Lady, for your safety, I subject myself to the detection magics. Yes he was wit me, but we got seperated in the tavern known as the adventurer's guild. I was with  some recently made aquantices, when one of them revealed imprtant information that I woould only repeat to you and those with whome you find most trusted.

And I re-iterate, I place myself in your discretion as to discerning magics. If you but ask, I will also submitt my sword to you."

He bows deeply, no action being made to even get near any of his weapons.

"A full accounting I would give to you and the Lord, but only in the prescense of those with whome you find most trusted."


----------



## ethandrew (Feb 14, 2009)

Estelle laughs despite herself, "Wow, if venom could speak...let's see, you obviously aren't the diplomat of the group so," Estelle eyes her up and down, blatant enough for all to see, "So judging by your weapons, armor, and well, that blouse, you probably aren't a warrior or a mage, so what are you? The candle-blower?" Estelle stares directly at her, unblinking, and then her cutting laughter broke the momentary silence, "I kid, of course. The pleasure is all mine," she says over-enthusiastically, though clearly it wasn't.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Feb 14, 2009)

"Fine, dispose it yerself then, boy." The dwarf let loose of the corpse, and takes the covering cloth into his backpack again. "Ye humans know nothin', not a damn thin'." the dwarf mutters, while recovering his now blood stained piece of cloth. "Cruel..." *grumbles* "Savin' their pathetic village..." *grumbles* "Dragons..." *grumbles*. 
The dwarf get to the door, and before leaving, he turns and speaks again, obviously upset. "See ya mates in tha mornin' then." and heads to his blacksmith for the night, grumbling and grumbling, speaking with himself.


----------



## Shayuri (Feb 15, 2009)

Shayuri gapes at the guard in shock.

"Skinning it?! No one said anything about skinning it! Did they?"

She looks around then calls after the dwarf, "You were going to SKIN her?"

(OOC - Not sure who estelle is addressing)


----------



## ethandrew (Feb 15, 2009)

Aleera. No worries Shayuri.


----------



## Helfdan (Feb 15, 2009)

Valen looks from one woman to the other and sighs, unsure whether interceding would be such a good idea.


----------



## Yttermayn (Feb 15, 2009)

Aohdan had thought things were finaly smoothed over, but then Shayuri's outburst shattered that illusion.  Aohdan  threw up his hands in disgust before moving to stand with Valen, sighing also.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Feb 15, 2009)

The dwarf turns slowly. With tired eyes, Muzdum adresses Shayuri 
*"Of course Ah' was goin' to skin 'IT'! We dwarves have traditions, traditions and ancestors we must honour. Tha' piece should have been skinned and the skin crafted with mastership. And fer me grand mother's beard, be she restin' in peace, that Ah' swere, if ye dare to mock over my culture, or my ways, Ah'll not respond fer my acts."* The dwarf complains, in his evidently furious state of mind.


----------



## Shayuri (Feb 15, 2009)

"A dragon...this dragon was not a -thing- or an animal!" Shayuri rants. "She had a name, and friends, and was just as intelligent as you or me! If it hadn't been for the plague, then we'd probably have never even known she was a dragon! Would you skin her then? If she was still in the form of some human maiden?"


----------



## Voda Vosa (Feb 15, 2009)

*"Nay, no use fer a skin so weak as human's one."* The dwarf chuckles. *"But anyhow, that thing's already dead. Stupid to speculate in what could have happen IF. It's dead, and now Ah can't use it's skin fer craftin'. It's a good skin, it's a petty that it will root away."* shaking his head the dwarf turns to leave, but turns again. *"Now shut yer trap up, Ah' want to go to sleep, don't get in the middle of a dwarf and it's rest." *he say pointing at Shayuri with his finger before departing.


----------



## Shayuri (Feb 15, 2009)

"Oh I wouldn't dream of it, Master Dwarf," Shayuri retorts sarcastically. "Lest you make a vest of my hide. Sleep well."

She turns to the guard. "Please accept my apologies. I had no idea."


----------



## Arkhandus (Feb 15, 2009)

"Skin it?!" Alaric says in surprise.  "I'm sorry, he must be drunk," he whispers to the guard.  Alaric shakes his head in dismay and just keeps on walking to his sleeping quarters, not wanting to deal with this right now.


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Feb 15, 2009)

*The Lords' Mansion, Lady Nineveh d'Anovia's Quarters*

Nineveh nods to the cleric who casts another round of detections, "I sense no magic on this one, milady."

Lady Nineveh motions for Renaldo to follow her into her quarters, closing the door behind so that they are alone, "Tell me what happened to you and Dominic."

*The Adventurer's Guild Compound*

The guard takes the dragon's body to the Adventurer's Guild infirmary.

Aleera pulls Valen close, "I need to speak with you alone."

OOC: Where is everyone off to for the evening?  Unless characters make something interesting happen (by going somewhere to interact with a NPC or PC to PC interaction), the evening will pass unevently.  As soon as Renaldo and Valen's scenes (and any others started now) finish up, we'll be moving on to the first day of the tournaments.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Feb 15, 2009)

OOC: I would have crafter my amazing dragon's skin pillow if it weren't for thouse kids and their dog! =D 
Muzdum will go grumbling to his blacksmith.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 16, 2009)

Renaldo gives a full detail of every thing from the last comment made by dominic:

I promise to aid _when_renaldo gets in trouble

II the meeting with the recently aquanted persons

III the crypric waraning and all of the weird effects

IV goodby number one

V the viewing of the dragon rage/plague effects, including the breath attack

VI the fight

VII good by number two

VIII the lady he bumped into, and promise of drink for an appology

IX the sight of dominic (quite suprising actually as i had expected him to be 
with...uh...nevermind)

X the regrettable attempt to get the servent to allow us to bring the food in, 

XI which lead to the altercation in which she had witnissed









*OOC:*


 is that  an acceptable form of recounting, CM?


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Feb 16, 2009)

OOC: In Renaldo's own words would've been preferable.


----------



## Arkhandus (Feb 16, 2009)

Alaric just heads to his quarters.....I assume he has lodging in the Adventurer's Guild compound, but if not, he just rests at his uncle's house.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 16, 2009)

crazy_monkey1956 said:


> OOC: In Renaldo's own words would've been preferable.













*OOC:*


 sorry. just wanted to save your eyes from over wordieness and your brain from bad spelling and grammer


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 16, 2009)

Just to let you know, i am writing it out. so far i have this:

Renaldo gives a full detail of every thing from the last comment made by dominic:


“I ask Dominic where to go to get word on what is happening, he suggest that we og to the adventurerer’s guild. It sounded good to me, so we go. I get there and I see the centaur that I met in the line of the tournaments, Ahodin. Dominic asks if I think he or they are a possible threats and I say there is only one way to find out. We split up.when I am invited to their table, or more accurately I invite me to their table..

Dominic  says he will be with in earshot if I get into trouble, and I am humored that eh would think _I_ would get into trouble, but we walk away at that time anyway

The centaur looked thirsty so I ordered a mug of ale and that gets me invited to their table. We talk a bit and he says to me that there is a mercenary company that is trying to take aggressive actions to clear away the stiffer competition, they plan on maiming the people that they see as stiff competition and getting themselves disqualified, and letting their more skilled members to mop up the remaining competition. 

At this time a couple of others ar recommending that we go the back room,… did I mention we were at the adventurer’s guild? Ah yes, so sorry mi lady. A Haunted dagger is mentioned by this lady who is to teach at the wizard academy. At the mention of this dagger they all go really serious like. 

We get ready to to to a back room when the room, it go all funny looking,… one, she grab her head and say the dagger has chosen its next weilder and the centaur, his eyes go all funny looking..

Then the room change back. S9ome of these heros they are suspicios of me and another and the centaur now eh a suddenly vouch for us both, without hesitation. Aperently this Ahodan does this strange eye thing every now and then. When we get to the back room it is mentioned again about this dagger, and that when the dagger chooses, ‘it’ gets more and more dangerious

What he says next is what gets my attention the ost. He indicates me and says that a female that I protect and himself are the targets of assasans

He goes on to tell af the mercenaries again who plan on cheating.

I then at this time introduce who I am and that I am a personal guard of you, of that fack they did not know until then, to the best of my knowledge. Tey also recommend that I get you to safety. To that I totally agree to.

I exit the room when out of the corner of my eye I see…”

At this time Renaldo’s face goes pale,… 

“She is , uh was a lady at this table, then she scream Aloud and poof! Whe is a dragon next. The dragon has a bunch of mean angry sroes and a lok of a crazy one in it eyes and it breathes on he friends

 I call for Dominic, but he is a no there…and the dragon, she is a lady...” he shakes his head and it dips in shame. *sigh*


----------



## Helfdan (Feb 16, 2009)

Valen nods, and in his usual loquacious fashion, mutters good night to the others.  He then leads Aleera towards their quarters.


----------



## Yttermayn (Feb 16, 2009)

OOC: Nice recount, Scott. 

Aohdan says his good nights as well, clumping off to a ground floor room with the bed frame removed and a couple of mattresses put down to rest on.  OOC: Preferably this room is next to one of his other companions?


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 16, 2009)

ooc: will finsh it after i am done with work today.


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Feb 16, 2009)

OOC: The Adventurer's Guild barracks is open to any member to rest in.  It is a typical barracks style dormitory, with simple cots and a lockable chest at the foot of the cot for personal belongings.  Not much privacy, but the cots are clean and its free.


----------



## Yttermayn (Feb 16, 2009)

crazy_monkey1956 said:


> OOC: The Adventurer's Guild barracks is open to any member to rest in.  It is a typical barracks style dormitory, with simple cots and a lockable chest at the foot of the cot for personal belongings.  Not much privacy, but the cots are clean and its free.




Guess I'll just be sleeping on the floor, then. <shrug>


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 18, 2009)

*OOC:*


 I hope i did not dissapoint you all with this recounting of the occurences:

may I present page two... 







Suddenly remembering himself he stands tall again. 

“The lady who is, er was a dragon, she looka at me in the eye. Sheza a mad, uh crazy with pain I am to guess. I call fora Dominic but he no come.. Instead the people from the back room meeting, they come. I call out that she is a lady and she deed our help. I ask that she ano get hurt. They all try, but she is like lightning and the strength of many a strong man.I know. I grab her, but I am anot  to hang on. The serpent, she is alithe with strength. Oh but if I could move with such fluidity and grace … ”

He shakes his head again at the recounting of the scene in his mind,
“and we try to subdue the dragon, she is a lady after all. But one, Shayuri, she take something and cut herself I guess and use her own blood to draw the dragon lady away from us all. The dragonshe snifts the blood and she gets herself in her eyes and says,”the plague isa getting worse. Even the oldes of dragons are driven mad by it.. and that they are comeing…I ama guessing the eldes of the dragons, driven mad by this plague are coming. And that is a no good thing. And neither is that you are in danger,so I say good by to them again and come here quickly. So quickly that I almost run down a lady at the gate to the guild. I make a promise to apologize to her by buying her a drink at the guild later…though I not say where I am going to, which is to her…to you.

When I get here there I see a mad Dominic staring down the servant , talking to him that he, Dominic, will take your platter in to you, but the servant, he say there are protocols, and Dominic, he say that your security is more important than his protocol’s. I then say to the servant that it would be better to let Dominic take the food in, in many more words that that, but hes a no buy it. He say hes a no happy, in many more words, then you opens the door and you kow the rest, mi’ lady.”

and with any further ado the swordsman stands at attnetion befor his charge, awaiting further instruction from her ladyship.


----------



## Amaury (Feb 21, 2009)

OOC: sorry, but are we simply skipping the "estelle is back! let's have a hug" party?? most of us know her from the begining of theadventure..

Johen simply lets the others do the talking. When it's over, he glances at Estelle and says: "Estelle, is that you?... How are you??.. How, how come you're here??


----------



## Voda Vosa (Feb 21, 2009)

OOC: Our dwarven friend had just a few days of travel with her, and she intented to kill him once, so he's not that happy.


----------



## Yttermayn (Feb 22, 2009)

OOC: Aohdan and Estelle had a moment once at the campfire, but by my reckoning, Estelle is outside and Aohdan is inside, unaware of her presence.


----------



## ethandrew (Feb 23, 2009)

Estelle smiles at Johen warmly before diving into her answer, "Well, I left to seek answers, as you all know, and I found what I was looking for, so now I'm here. I'm here to help in any way." A matter of fact answer, one that held no excitement and joy, but no remorse either. "I heard you guys have had a rough go of things, right?"


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Feb 23, 2009)

OOC: Shayuri, are you still with us?

*Renaldo: His Lady's Orders*

Nineveh ponders Renaldo's words for quite some time before speaking, "It seems I cannot trust anyone, even my most loyal guards.  You are free from influence so far, but how long will that last?  My enemies will seek you out and try to use you against me."

She seems worried and saddened by the turn of events.  Finally, she takes the necklace bearing the seal of Anovia from her own neck and fastens it around Renaldo's.

"You are all I have left.  This will protect you from magical enchantments, but it also means that any potential assassin using it to try to magically locate me will find you instead.  Go to your dinner and drink with this woman.  Stay close to this group that aided you in dealing with the sickened dragon.  Be visible at the tournaments.  Perhaps you can find out who enspelled Dominic and who it is that seeks my demise.  Report back to me when you've discovered something."

OOC: The amulet provides immunity to any affect (beneficial or harmful) with the "Mind-Affecting" descriptor.

*Valen and Aleera: Suspicions*

As soon as Valen and Aleera are alone, the elven woman turns to face the ranger with an intense rage in her eyes, "I don't like that Estelle woman and what's more I don't trust her."

*Everyone Else*

OOC: Estelle and Renaldo have a date to keep and Valen and Aleera have some issues to work out, but we'll try to wrap that up quickly so we can get to the next day and the start of the tournaments.  Or, if its ok with Scott DeWar, ethandrew, and Helfdan, we can move on to the next game day and keep playing the previous night's conversations as "flashback" sequences.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 23, 2009)

[sblock=what to do] I think that going on to the next day and doing the evening as 'flashback sequences is most fair for every one[/sblock]

Renaldo is about to object, but this is the wishes of the Lady and she is way more wise then he. The thought of an assaasan finding him intead of her is much more prefered, so he acceps the necklace and puts it on.

when dismissed he does so with out any further words, returning to his room to silently release the anguish of his soul over all that is happening. splashing water on his face and freshining up greatly, he prepares for his prosised drink....

(moving to the guild?)


----------



## Yttermayn (Feb 25, 2009)

crazy_monkey1956 said:


> we can move on to the next game day and keep playing the previous night's conversations as "flashback" sequences.




OOC: Sounds good to me.

IC: Aohdan snores.


----------



## Helfdan (Feb 25, 2009)

Valen looks more amazed than anything at Aleera's reaction.  "My lady...  I know you have just met her, and do not know her worth...  but your reaction is so intense.  Just what is it that bothers you?" 

OOC: agree with moving on, boss


----------



## Voda Vosa (Feb 25, 2009)

Muzdum snores, with his moustache accompanying the air flow from his open, beer smelling mouth. He dreams about Dragon skin trousers.

OOC: I agree to move on.


----------



## Amaury (Feb 25, 2009)

OOC: ok move on.

Johen replies to Estelle and debriefs her quickly on their peregrinations before excusing himself and getting some rest at the inn.


----------



## ethandrew (Feb 25, 2009)

Estelle bids goodnight to those who are turning in for the evening, but Estelle instead heads into the tavern, knowing that meeting the elite guard would probably be the wisest choice of action at this moment.

I'm fine with moving on and playing flashbacks.


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Feb 25, 2009)

*The Night Before: Estelle and Renaldo*

As Renaldo leaves the Lords' Manor, he notes a sudden bustle of activity.  Overheard conversation seems to indicate that one of the lords has called an emergency session of the House of Lords.  Renaldo catches a glimpse of a woman in the crowd, something oddly familiar about her.  He isn't able to see her face fully before she gets swallowed by the crowd, however.

Renaldo arrives back at the Guild tavern shortly after the rest of the group retires for the evening, leaving him and Estelle alone.  

However, the Guild tavern's manager has posted a "Closed for Clean-up" sign on the door as the staff cleans up the mess from the dragon fight.

*The Night Before: Valen and Aleera*

Aleera shakes her head, "I don't know.  Its like there's something wrong with her, but I can't figure out what.  Its just a feeling, but I learned long ago to trust my feelings."

*The Tournaments: Day One*

OOC: Helfdan, Scott DeWar, and ethandrew, you will need to include your characters' actions for both the night before and the current day's activities.

The first morning of the tournaments begins with an opening ceremony of dancers and performers, followed by the grand procession of current lords and ladies.  

Leading the procession is Lady Dawn de Guare, a radiant half-celestial whose liquid silver eyes seem to almost glow in the early morning sun.  Her wings are fully extended and she carries the Scepter of the Tournament Marshal, the symbol of office for the officiator of the tournament.

Following behind her are most of Azgund's lords and ladies including...

Lady Nineveh d'Anovia, 

Lord Ezra de Vedlund

Lady Devera de Sisan

Lord Calidnay de Reislau

and many others.

Renaldo finds himself tasked with carrying the banner of Anovia in the Parade of Lords, a step behind his lady.

After the ceremony, the names of the contestants signed up for the archery tournament are called out, including Shayuri, Aohdan, Valen, Muzdum, Lady Devera de Sisan, Shokar of the Drukkari Red-Axe, and Captain Jannus of Vedlund.

The herald's magically augmented voice echoes through the tournament grounds, "Participants in the archery challenge must report to the archery range one hour past noonday.  Entry will be barred five minutes afterward and you will forfeit your eligibility to compete in the event.  Good luck to all!"

It is currently about two hours before noon.  Nearly the entire city is out on the tournament grounds and the hustle and bustle is enormous.  Entertainers are everywhere, an open market is set up selling a variety of exotic goods, each Lord and Lady has a tent setup with some "holding court" in lavish fashion and others all business, and everywhere one looks there is a feeling of excitement and festiveness in the air.

OOC: If Shayuri, Aohdan, Valen and Muzdum plan to do anything prior to the archery event, now is the time.  I'll also need to know what Alaric, Renaldo, Estelle, and Johen are planning on doing during the archery event.

OOC: The tournament schedule is as follows (character names of PCs and important NPCs signed up for events are included in () to help me keep track of who is where): 

Day One Morning: Opening Ceremony
Day One Afternoon: Archery (Shayuri, Aohdan, Valen, Muzdum, Jannus, Lady Devera, Shokar)
Day One Evening: Debate (Shayuri, Aohdan, Johen, Muzdum, Alaric, Vashar, Lady Nineveh, Lady Devera)

Day Two Morning: Fox Hunt (Valen, Johen, Muzdum, Jannus, Lady Nineveh, Shokar)
Day Two Afternoon: Wrestling (Aohdan, Valen, Muzdum, Alaric, Vashar, Shokar)
Day Two Evening: Oratory (Shayuri, Johen, Muzdum, Alaric, Vashar, Lady Nineveh)

Day Three Morning: Joust (Aohdan, Valen, Muzdum, Jannus)
Day Three Afternoon: Castles (Shayuri, Valen, Johen, Muzdum, Alaric, Vashar, Lady Nineveh, Lady Devera)
Day Three Evening: Drinking Contest (Shayuri, Aohdan, Valen, Muzdum, Alaric, Jannus, Lady Devera, Shokar)

Day Four Morning: Dueling (Shayuri, Aohdan, Valen, Renaldo, Muzdum, Alaric, Jannus, Vashar, Lady Nineveh, Lady Devera, Shokar)
Day Four Afternoon: Deliberation of the Judges/Grand Fete
Day Four Evening: Bestowing of Titles and Lands/Closing Ceremony


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 26, 2009)

[sblock=renaldo, the night before] Looking at the woman he does his best to commit her to memory, then continueson his way. he is ever vigilant as to who might be follow2ing him...the run in with at the tounament line has left him a bit uneasy. when he arrives at the adventuring guild he will head for the tavern, unless challenged by the guard.[/sblock]

[sblock= Renldo as standard bearer] His unifor is freshly pressed, the plume is new and perfectly placed. he marches in perfect cadence keeping a perfect distance from the Lady...except for the cornerso of his eyes, those he reserves for the looking out for danger. and looking for any strange behaviour of any in the crouds.[/sblock]

[sblock= renaldo during the archery contest]

he approaches the lord and lady in the tent and bows, and as the lady had given him permission to be with the centaur and his group, that is where he heads

[/sblock]


----------



## Helfdan (Feb 26, 2009)

[SBLOCK=The previous night...]
Valen takes Aleera's hand and leads her to sit beside him on the bed, the single piece of furniture in his spartan quarters.  "I knew Estelle only briefly.  But William, a holy warrior, saw no evil in her.  And she never played us false."  He then smiles.  "But if it makes you feel at ease, you know the only people I trust outside of my order are yourself, Johen, Muzdum, Aohdan, and William, wherever he may be.  I promise to be wary until we are sure she has no hidden agenda..."  He pauses thoughtfully.  "Are you sure nothing else is bothering you, my love?"[/sblock]  

*The first day of the tourney...* 

Valen had risen early, and checked the condition of his bow and arrows.  He attended the opening ceremony, but rather than watching the pageantry, he concentrated on watching for anybody attempting to approach his friends surreptitiously.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Feb 26, 2009)

Muzdum spends the day following Ahodan, drinking from a mug of ale, that he often full with a wheeled keg he caries with him. The dwarf seems to be in very good mod, and his good natured sense of humour is back.
*"Look a' tha' guy! 'is head 's like a pineapple! Ha ha ha!" * pointing at some random person.


----------



## ethandrew (Feb 26, 2009)

[sblock=The Previous Night with Renaldo]The note on the tavern door spoiled her plans, so she waited not-so-patiently for the elite guard to return. Once he did she stated coolly from the shadows, "They closed it because of the dragon-fight you guys were in. Seems killing between guild members, especially hidden dragon guild members, really creates a scene." She smiles at him, her beauty apparent no matter which way you look at her. She seemingly exuded appeal.

Estelle slowly walks up to him and pokes him in the chest with one extended finger, "But you still owe me a drink, no matter if it's closed or not. Don't you think?"[/sblock]

*Day One: Morning*

Estelle meets up with the group, though not formally, she casually slinks in around them after they assembled without much fanfare. It's how she would prefer it: minimal questions about what she's been doing, blending in as much as she could.

The morning sun lights up her face and makes her eyes shine. Her skin flushes a bit under the intensity. She pulls her hair out to allow it to drape down her shoulders, and when she moves a few daggers on her hip are visible along with a beautiful chain shirt under her blouse.

When Renaldo parades past she waves at him playfully, jokingly, and states to anyone nearby, "He's good at what he does, it would seem."


----------



## Shayuri (Feb 26, 2009)

Shayuri drifts from stall to stall, eyes lingering on the festive, overpriced products without really seeing them. She tours the tents of the lords and ladies, as quiet and as responsive as a ghost long lost in the contemplation of its own demise. Save for one moment when she passed the Lady Dawn's tent and for a moment looked up. Silver eyes locked with silver eyes for a brief moment before Shayuri gave a nod and looked away.

Confronting ancient evils would have to wait today. She had TWO competitions, and the pressure was driving her mad. She kept reaching into her satchel and brushing a finger against the scrolls she'd packed for the day's events. She'd invested so much into this...even though she'd still have the teaching job if she lost, suddenly the idea of losing loomed ugly and terrible when before it hadn't seemed so bad.

_I will show them what magic in the right hands can do!_

Her feet brought her to the edge of the archery range finally, and she paced restlessly near it, like a caged tiger that scents meat.

(OOC - Planning on using Master's Touch, Guiding Light, and Magic Weapon for this competition.)


----------



## Yttermayn (Feb 26, 2009)

Aohdan dosn't take to the crowds very well and tries to keep at least one side of him against a wall rather than being completely surrounded by the thronging mass of people.  He takes care to not imbibe too much of the contents of Muzdum's keg, even with his friend constantly pressing it on him.  He ultimately makes it to the archery grounds and puts one side of himself to a wall.  When Shayuri shows up he smiles and greats her, but says little besides wishing her luck.  He has his eyes peeled for any of the characters he met in the bar last night.  He is content to wait for the contest to begin.


----------



## Arkhandus (Feb 26, 2009)

Alaric sleeps in a bit, eventually rising to fetch breakfast and study his spellbook at the same time, preparing for the day ahead.  He hurries along after breakfast to see the opening ceremonies, then wends his way through the crowds to find the Baron of Reislau, his home province.  Alaric drops by the Baron's tent to wish him luck, then extricates himself from the tournament grounds to 'find' some painting supplies around town.

Eventually, Alaric returns to the tournament grounds shortly before the archery contest is supposed to begin, some paper and basic paints in hand.  He searches the area for his comrades from the Silvergard expedition, and makes his way to Aodhan's side with some pushing and shoving of random nobodies (as far as he's concerned).

"Whew!  'S tough gettin' 'round with all these folks in the way!  How're you feelin', Aodhan?!  Psyched up fer the competition?  You'd think all these folks were gonna be shootin' an' fightin' in the tourney thesselves, with how much they shout an' jostle ever'one around 'em!" he says jovially.

Alaric sets up his cobbled-together painting board and paper, putting a bit of each paint on his easel, and readying his brush.  "So Shayuri, would you like a painting of yourself before the tourney begins?" he asks the Emiran sorceress with a smile.


----------



## Amaury (Feb 26, 2009)

OOC: are we allowed to use magic to boost our chances?



Johen will remain with his companions involved in the archery. He will make sure no one comes too closely and will ask High-Flyer to survey the grounds. He will salute Shokar when he sees him.


[sblock=spell list]
L0 (4) DC13 : Detect Magic x2 - Cure Minor Wounds - Detect Poison
L1 (3) DC14 : Speak with Animals - Entangle - Cure Light Wounds 
L2 (2) DC15 : Flaming Sphere - Owl's wisdom
+1 level 1 with Pearl
[/sblock]


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Feb 26, 2009)

[sblock=The Night Before]*Valen and Aleera*

Aleera looks into Valen's eyes with a mixture of fear and resolve, "All of this talk of assassins and knowing the Dagger is here in the city somewhere...it all has me on edge.  Sometimes I despair of ever living a life without peril and turmoil and strife."

*Renaldo and Estelle*

Upon seeing Estelle again, something starts tickling at the back of Renaldo's mind.  He realizes that the woman he caught a glimpse of at the Lords' Manor, what little he saw of her, looked very much like Estelle.  In fact, it could very well have been her, except perhaps a bit more pale in the skin, though that could've been a trick of the light.[/sblock]

OOC: To answer Amaury's question, no active magics are allowed when the contestants enter the archery range.  They have one minute (6 rounds) to take each shot, which allows time for a few spells once they are there.

OOC: Which Lord or Lady's tent is Renaldo visiting during the Archery event?  Lady Nineveh is busy preparing for tonight's debate.  Lady Devera is at competing at the archery event.

OOC: Where is Estelle going to be during the Archery event?

*The Archery Event*

Shokar returns Johen's salute with one of his own.  The stoic young warrior doesn't smile but it is evident that he respects the druid.

The two dozen archers are gathered before the judges, each in turn monitored by a judge while they utilize any preparatory magic.  Lady Devera, an alluring elven woman, has changed from the finery of the opening ceremonies into a more modest and practical outfit of leather breeches and vest, leaving her arms bare and free to move.  Captain Jannus, an uptight looking young man, continues to wear his formal uniform.

The officiator of this event announces the rules, "You will each be taking ten shots of increasing difficulty.  If you miss the target completely or do not take your shot, you will be out of the competition.  Points will be scored based on how close your shot gets to the center of the target.  You will have one minute to take each shot.  Are there any questions before we begin?"

OOC: Arkhandus, feel free to make a Craft check for Alaric (assuming that he has Shayuri's permission for the portrait ).  Amaury, make Spot checks for Johen and Highflyer.

OOC: In game mechanic terms, the archery event works as follows.  The targets have a base AC of 10.  Range increment penalties will apply based on the weapon you are using.  Note that the final two shots are beyond the maximum range of most weapons except longbows, composite longbows and heavy crossbows.

Shot 1: AC 10, range 25 feet (Point Blank Shot feat applies)

Shot 2: AC 10, range 100 feet.

Shot 3: AC 10, range 200 feet.

Shot 4: AC 10, range 300 feet.

Shot 5: AC 15 (the target is set to swing, pendulum style), range 400 feet.

Shot 6: AC 10, range 500 feet.

Shot 7: AC 10, range 600 feet.

Shot 8: AC 15 (pendulum target), range 750 feet.

Shot 9: AC 10, range 1,000 feet.

Shot 10: AC 15 (pendulum target), range 1,000 feet.

*Point Values*

Hitting the Target = 1 point
Hitting the center ring of the target (exceeding the AC by 4 or more) = 2 points
Hitting the bullseye (scoring a critical) = 5 points

The archer with the most points wins the event and a Masterwork Composite Longbow custom made for the winner's strength (which will be ready about two weeks after the end of the tournament).

The point totals also carry over to the overall tournament standings for those competing for a Lordship.

OOC: After asking any questions of the officials, archers, make your preparations within the one minute time frame and then take your first shots.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Feb 26, 2009)

*"Well, 'ts time to earn a lordship!"* The dwarf lets his keg in a safe place, and approaches the officiator, and after he hears the rules, the bulky character makes his way to his position in the archery range. 
Patiently the bearded short guy loads his big crossbow, calibrates it a bit, places the volt in position, and aims. After the sign is given, the dwarf fires his crossbow, hitting the target fair in the centre. 
*"Ha! Tha's the stuff, goo' shot fer thi dwarf."*

Hit! a 15


----------



## Amaury (Feb 26, 2009)

OOC
Johen's spot
1d20+9=11 
Highflyer's spot
1d20+16=20


----------



## ethandrew (Feb 26, 2009)

Estelle was excited despite herself. The throng of people didn't bother her too much as she weaved from booths to booths waiting for the archery contest to begin. She made her way to the Lady Ninevah's booth and loitered there for a bit, admiring the elegance of everything, but eventually found herself near her waiting companions, the participants and the observers.


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Feb 26, 2009)

OOC: Please note that a change has been made to my previous post, changed paragraph appears below with the changed portion highlighted in red.

The two dozen archers are gathered before the judges, each in turn monitored by a judge while they utilize any preparatory magic.  Lady Devera, an alluring elven woman, has changed from the finery of the opening ceremonies into a more modest and practical outfit of leather breeches and vest, leaving her arms bare and free to move.  Captain Jannus, an uptight looking young man, continues to wear his formal uniform.


----------



## Helfdan (Feb 27, 2009)

[sblock=The Night Before]
The ranger looks tenderly at the elfess.  "My lady, you were indeed born to a great deal of danger.  But know that I shall do everything I can to keep you safe."  He brings a callused hand gently to her face.  "Mayhap after the tourney we should go to Turen...  you would like my forested home." [/sblock]

*Archery tournament: Round 1* 

The tall huntsman from Turen strings his longbow and approaches the firing line.  He calmly brings a finger to his lips, wets it, and raises it to test the direction of the wind.  As soon as the signal is given, he smoothly readies a shaft, nocks it, and looses it.  The arrow hits the center ring, a fingerbreadth or two away from the bullseye.  
13+5=18


----------



## Voda Vosa (Feb 27, 2009)

*"Lucky shot! Ha ha!" *The dwarf laughs, patting Valen in the back, or as high he can get. *"We shou'da practice mo' archery next time we train together, there's somethin's ye might teach me don't ye think? Tha' testin' wind... classy"* he winks, and then runs after his keg. He needed his dose of alcohol for the next round of shots!


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 27, 2009)

[sblock=for dm's eyes only] 
[sblock=I mean it]
[sblock=that really means you need to quit reading]
[sblock=stop now!
[sblock=this better be crazy monkey reading this ]
renaldo is wearing the amulet under his uniform
[/sblock][/sblock][/sblock][/sblock][/sblock]

Crazy monkey: I had misread lady A'novias orders for renaldo, so his actions are slightly altered at the contest.

The guardsman weaves his way through the crowd with his hat removed as he does not want to obstruct the view of any one in the crowds. he spots Estelle, the woman he met the night before and walks up to her left side.

"mi lady, how fare you this day?"


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Feb 27, 2009)

OOC: Keep in mind that Aohdan is competing in the archery event and no one is allowed to cross the spectator barrier.  Renaldo will see Alaric, Johen and Estelle on the spectator side, however.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 27, 2009)

crazy_monkey1956 said:


> OOC: Keep in mind that Aohdan is competing in the archery event and no one is allowed to cross the spectator barrier.  Renaldo will see Alaric, Johen and Estelle on the spectator side, however.




oops...corrected


----------



## ethandrew (Feb 27, 2009)

Estelle grins widely, "I fare well, thank you." She looks at the guard a little more, her smile still present. "You looked dashingly regal in the procession earlier. Definitely stood out."


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 28, 2009)

"Ah thank you mi' lady. It is the uniform that lady Anovia has chosen, of couse How goes the tounament? have you a champion in the compatition?"


----------



## Yttermayn (Feb 28, 2009)

Aohdan seems distracted when he approaches the firing lane.  When he releases, the arrow knock slipped off the string at the last moment and the arrow goes wide.  Aohdan shakes his head and leaves the lane.
1d20+4=8 http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1956789/


----------



## Shayuri (Mar 1, 2009)

_Prior to the tournament_

Shayuri gives Alaric a curious look, a little distrusting of the mage's mischievous streak, but undeniably flattered in spite of herself. Finally the flattery wins, and she smiles. 

"I suppose as long as it won't take too long," she allows. "The tournament will be starting soon."

----------

The first shot is almost too easy. Shayuri loads her crossbow, an expensive model made by skilled hands, and brings it to her shoulder. After a moment's aim she pulls the trigger with steady hands.

The bolt flies true, striking the center of the target, if not quite a bull's eye.

(To hit: 17  Roll Lookup )

(Note, using no magic this round. Just normal bonus and a masterwork light crossbow)


----------



## Arkhandus (Mar 2, 2009)

"Wonderful." the wizard says with a grin.  He adjusts the painting setup and tries to paint Shayuri's image before the archery contest begins, but the rush, some impurities in the paints, and some folks in the crowd bumping into him on occasion almost ruins the painting.  It comes out rather vague, a little off in the posture, and a bit discolored, leaving Alaric disappointed.

"....Not my best work.  Must be all the noise and jostling here." he mutters.

((OOC: Shayuri, you're aware Alaric addressed you before the archery began, right?

Edited now.  InvisibleCastle *hates* me lately.  12 on Craft.))
1d20+4=12


----------



## Shayuri (Mar 2, 2009)

(OOC - Agh! I missed that! I shall fix immediately.)


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Mar 3, 2009)

[sblock=The Night Before]*Valen and Aleera*

Aleera sighs heavily, "Perhaps.  Unless you win a lordship of course."  She smiles, though it seems forced, "I suppose we shall see about that starting tomorrow.  I'll be in the crowds, watching out for the Dagger."

OOC: I think we're done here.  

*Renaldo and Estelle*

OOC: Anything else going on here or shall we assume they shared a pleasant but uneventful drink at another tavern?[/sblock]

*The Archery Event: Round 2*

Aohdan and five others out of the initial 24 are out on the first round, scoring no points in the Archery event.  Lady Devera and Captain Jannus both advance, Lady Devera showing off a bit by hitting the bullseye.

OOC: Point Totals (PCs and important NPCs only)

0 - Aohdan (out)
1 - Shokar
2 - Valen
2 - Muzdum
2 - Shayuri
2 - Captain Jannus
5 - Lady Devera

The targets are set to the next position, 100 feet away.  Heavy crossbows, longbows, and composite longbows suffer no range penalties.  Light crossbows, shortbows and composite shortbows now suffer a -2 range penalty.  The targets are now beyond the range for Point Blank Shot.  Range penalties will differ for those with the Far Shot feat.

*The Archery Event: The Sidelines*

Aohdan and the other archers who failed to hit the target in round one are escorted off the field.  Aohdan sees Johen, Alaric, Renaldo and Estelle nearby among the spectators.  He also sees Voorg, the half-orc mercenary captain who tried to recruit him, watching him.

Alaric hears a voice, a deep male voice speaking Common but with a heavy Emiran accent, behind him, "With practice, you could be a fine artist.  You do know, however, that it is taboo to attempt to capture the image of a person in Emiran society?  We believe that it steals a part of the person's soul."

Highflyer returns to Johen's shoulder, a bit agitated, though the druid can't tell if it is because the bird spotted something or if it is just uncomfortable with the all of the people around.

Renaldo and Estelle find themselves suddenly accosted by a priest of the Healing Light, or at least someone who claims to be, "Such a handsome young couple!  Come to my tent and for only 50 gold I will make you man and wife, right this very moment!  Come, come, come, true love must not be denied!"


----------



## Yttermayn (Mar 3, 2009)

"Well that was dispiriting."  Aohdan comments as he joins Alaric and "Estelle!?!  Wha? How? When did you get here?!"  Aohdan exclaims, this being the first time he's seen her since she left during thier trip to Silvergard.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 3, 2009)

[sblock=for eathandrew] what do you say? just a nice night out? or did you want to do a lot more in role playing?[/sblock]

Renaldo 

Renaldo chuckles and says, "I fear I getting to know this beatuiful and charming lady. Perhaps if you give me more time I will have fully won the heart of her and with the blessing of both families I can have her hand in marriage." He gives the priest a wink

"tell me sir, do you have a favored person in the contest? and you ..."

at that time Aohdan arrives, ""Estelle!?! Wha? How? When did you get here?!" Aohdan exclaims, this being the first time he's seen her since she left during thier trip to Silvergard."

"ah, mi' lady. You do have a champion here. Aohdan, my friend, as it seems you know the aquantence of the lady, I guess introductions are unneccessary. Gesturing to the priest he continues, "This gentleman has mistakened us as a couple, though if i have the lucks of the gods, that will only be a temporay mistake." He smiles at Estelle.


----------



## ethandrew (Mar 3, 2009)

Estelle blushes, her cheeks flushed red, "Oh good sir, you needn't seek any blessing from my family, as there is none. All you need is my approval, and I'm a tough nut to crack." She winks at Renaldo an watches the centaur's approach.

Estelle laughs at Aohdan's reaction, "I just got back in town a couple days ago, ran into the others here late last night outside the tavern." She squints her eyes a bit in the sun, looking over the archery grounds, "You looked good. There was a gust of wind right as you shot. I felt it," she lied.

We can gloss over the previous evening. Undoubtedly Estelle left a lasting impression. I figure it'd be easier to carry on in game-time.


----------



## Arkhandus (Mar 3, 2009)

*"Ah, don't worry Aodhan, this was probably your weakest event anyway.  You've got others to win."* Alaric says in consolation.

After someone addreses him from behind, Alaric turns about to see who it was.  *"Hm?  Well, no worries there, I don't think this is recognizable enough as anyone."* he says, pointing at the muddled painting he had finished and gave up on a minute or two ago.  *"Besides, I've never really put much time or effort into art.  It's just a hobby.  And I never heard that bit about Emirans before.  It's bunk, though.  I never even studied necromancy much, and only the sort that interferes with the undead, but necromantic principles don't support any soul-capturing through visual depiction......."* he sort of rambles out.


----------



## Amaury (Mar 3, 2009)

Johen calms Highflyer and tries to understand what the bird is excited about. It's not clear and the yougn Tureni drud resumes his survey of his companions, in particular those participating to the archery contest.

He also checks the progress of Shorack.


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Mar 3, 2009)

OOC: Oops.  I knew I forgot somebody.  I'm editing Shokar into the standings in my above post.  He scored a hit.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 4, 2009)

*OOC:*


 It looks like eathan drew aned i are ok with a glosing over of the night before.


----------



## Helfdan (Mar 5, 2009)

[sblock=The night before]
player sighs in relief at fade-to-black   [/sblock]


Valen looks at his second target carefully.  He tests the wind once more, aims slowly, and releases...  and as he does, his bowstring snaps!  The ranger barely moves his face aside, to avoid one of the frayed ends taking his eye out, and curses bitterly as the arrow flies wide.  

[sblock=OOC]Rolled a 1...   grrrr...   [/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 5, 2009)

[sblock= ooc to Helfdan] that is a tough 'break'[/sblock]


----------



## Voda Vosa (Mar 5, 2009)

Muzdum chuckles when Valen misses his shot. *"Bad luck lad."* the dwar says, then aims and shots the crackling mechanisms. The bolt flies to the target in a straight line, and stucks near the bullseye.

Another 15 for our dwarf!


----------



## Yttermayn (Mar 6, 2009)

ethandrew said:


> "You looked good. There was a gust of wind right as you shot. I felt it," she lied.




"Ah, thank you for saying so, dear.  Really, I still haven't quite mastered not twitching at the last moment.  It seems our dwarven friend is proving to be quite the archer."  He glances towards his red bearded friend.  "THOUGH HOW HE KEEPS HIS BOW STAVE FROM THWACKING INTO THE GROUND WHEN HE SHOOTS, I'LL NEVER KNOW!" Aohdan says loudly enough for Muzdum to hear over the thronging crowd.
Aohdan smiles at Alaric's consolation.  "Let's hope so, yes."


----------



## Voda Vosa (Mar 6, 2009)

*"Tha's 'cuz 'ts e crossbow horsy, lasses use bows ye know?!"* the dwarf answers in a loud rough voice. *"Oi'! Take me keg 'ere, Ah' need ma'medicine."* Muzdum asks, moving his hands in the air, trying to get Aohdan attention. Unluckily he is too short. *"Bloody tall humans. Ah' need me ale, Ah'm so sober Ah'm loosin' me aim."* he comments casually to the contestant next to him.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 6, 2009)

"ah, the loyalties of fr4ienship to draw encouragement for strength." the swordsman gives Ahodan a playful grin and says nothing more.

"mi lady, perhaps you are thirsty? if you wish, i can find a glass of wine for you?"


----------



## Yttermayn (Mar 6, 2009)

Voda Vosa said:


> *"Tha's 'cuz 'ts e crossbow horsy, lasses use bows ye know?!"* the dwarf answers in a loud rough voice.




"I _KNOW_ IT'S A CROSSBOW!  DOSN'T MAKE IT ANY LESS PERPLEXING THOUGH, WEE-ONE!" Aohdan retorts jovially.


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Mar 6, 2009)

OOC: Just need a post (and roll) from Shayuri before moving on with the next round of the Archery event...and a surprise.


----------



## Shayuri (Mar 6, 2009)

Shayuri squints at the farther target, and regretfully trades in her small, elegant crossbow for one of the larger stock models the tournament makes available to contestants. She could try to use magic to ease the shot, but it would be a poor idea to rely on such so early...

After a moment to get used to the increased weight of the heavy crossbow, and struggling a bit to get the winch cranked back, she aims for the target...waits for a calm moment...and fires...

Attack: 16
Roll Lookup 
(lost masterwork bonus, but target is still within 1 range increment of hvy crossbow, no magic used yet)


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 6, 2009)

Voda Vosa said:


> *"Tha's 'cuz 'ts e crossbow horsy, lasses use bows ye know?!"* the dwarf answers in a loud rough voice. *"Oi'! Take me keg 'ere, Ah' need ma'medicine."* Muzdum asks, moving his hands in the air, trying to get Aohdan attention. Unluckily he is too short. *"Bloody tall humans. Ah' need me ale, Ah'm so sober Ah'm loosin' me aim."* he comments casually to the contestant next to him.






Yttermayn said:


> "I _KNOW_ IT'S A CROSSBOW!  DOSN'T MAKE IT ANY LESS PERPLEXING THOUGH, WEE-ONE!" Aohdan retorts jovially.



"hmmm, good form sir centaur, to take such a comment from one so short he can't use a proper bow" says renaldo, loud enough for muzdum to hear.

"What is that master dwarf? did we just here you say that you want someone to take away your keg of ale?"


----------



## Voda Vosa (Mar 6, 2009)

*"'ere! take 't 'ere deaf lad! Winnin' make me thirsty! Ha!"* the dwarf says smiling.


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Mar 6, 2009)

*The Archery Event: Round 3*

Valen and four others (leaving 13 archers still on the field) are escorted off the field as the targets are repositioned again for the next round.  Valen sees Johen, Alaric, Renaldo, Estelle and Aohdan gathered in the spectator area.

OOC: Muzdum and Shayuri, the targets are now set at 200 feet, which results in a -2 range penalty for heavy crossbows.

OOC: Point Totals (PCs and important NPCs only)

0 - Aohdan (out)
2 - Valen (out)
3 - Shokar
4 - Muzdum
4 - Shayuri
4 - Captain Jannus
6 - Lady Devera

*The Sidelines*

The Emiran man responds to Alaric, "Typical of the Azgund wizards, treating magic like it is science.  Belief inspires magic, my friend, not formulas or mathematics."

At that point, the marrying priest, having moved on from Estelle and Renaldo, now accosts Alaric, "A portrait of your true love perhaps?  Have you intentions toward her heart?  For only 50 gold, I will marry you, today!"

As Aohdan is distracted by his banter with Muzdum, which Renaldo has now joined as well, Johen and Estelle are the only members of the group to notice something rather unusual...

The sunlight glints off what appears to be a sculpture of a dragon made of crystal...except that it moves.  Darting back and forth near the city wall, coming from the northeast, is a small dragon with crystalline scales.  Walking at a steady pace near the erratic dragon is a near giant of man wearing a breastplate made of crystal and carrying a crystal bladed greatsword nearly as tall as his 7 and a half foot frame.

This is apparently what agitated Highflyer as the bird squawks and fidgets nervously.

Aohdan feels a faint tickle at the back of his mind as he watches Muzdum...something familiar yet something he has never seen approaches.  Someone he knows but has never met.  Someone like him.

[sblock=Estelle's Eyes Only]OOC: For those reading this in your e-mail, this is super secret stuff for Estelle...please read no further, unless you are ethandrew.  

The dark eyed half-elf who had hired her had also warned her about the "Giant Man."  

He was dangerous and whatever he protected should be considered a secondary target as it endangered the half-elf's long term plans.[/sblock]

*The Dragon and the Giant*

Odon has kept a steady pace since the Elan elders had teleported the pair to the fields a few days walk away from the human city, a sense of urgency causing him to rush the little dragon along, denying her curiosity more often than she preferred.

Ahead, as the pair round the city wall, Pryzm spots a grand festival of some sort, hundreds, perhaps even thousands of people milling about tents, merchants hawking wares, entertainers plying their craft, and an archery competition.  It was more people than Pryzm had ever seen gathered in one place...in fact it was more people than Pryzm had ever seen, period.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Mar 6, 2009)

*"Ah need me ale..."* laments the dwarf.* "Arr!" *in a sudden moment of blind sober fury, the dwarf makes his best crossbow shot this far. With amazed eyes, blinking like an idiot, Muzdum mumbles *"... without booze... Shulda stop me drinkin' fer shootin' better? .... Nah!"*

19!


----------



## shadowmask (Mar 6, 2009)

Eyes sparkling merrily, Pryzm struggles to take it all in. She chatters away as she has the entire trip, her words running together. "Oooh, I'm hungry. Do you think they sell rocks for dragons, Odon? What do you want to do first? I want to hear the singers, but only if they're really good singers. What about the arrows those people over there are flinging about? Don't you ever use arrows, Odon? Why not? Oh, wait, it's because you're so big and prefer your sword, isn't it?" 

The incessant chatter continues, jumping from subject to subject. For once, the small dragon stays near her companion, seemingly a little intimidated from the sheer size of the gathering.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 6, 2009)

Eh? what is this master dwarf? a sober shot that is better then any done drunk thus far? I wonder what that just might mean?" Renald is speaking words that are just dripping with sarcasum.


----------



## ethandrew (Mar 7, 2009)

Estelle seems distracted as she dismisses Renaldo's offer for wine. "What? Oh, no. No thanks," she says while looking away from the archery grounds and toward the city proper. Throughout the banter back and forth she seems intent on whatever it is that caught her eye. When she finally looks back toward the attraction, she seems distracted and oddly quiet.


----------



## Arkhandus (Mar 7, 2009)

The young Azgundi roughly deflects the bothersome priest with a backhanded shove that almost qualifies as a slap. *"I'd never get t' 'ave any fun if that happened.  Not that one.  Buzz off 'fore I magic ya cross-eyed an' half-baked."*  He glances at Shayuri once as he finishes shoving the man away.

To the Emiran fellow, Alaric then responds *"How else're we s'posed t' teach an' understand it if we don't codify how it works?  I may be just a novice, as a wizard and an artist, but even I think it's more skill than art."*

He starts tearing down the picture to cram away into his backpack, and gets out another sheet to paint on.  Then he starts painting the tourney scene around the archery event, starting with Muzdum and his recent shot, in case the dwarf didn't do any better.  It looks like Alaric's choice of paints was a poor one today, though, as that and his various distractions make for what looks like it'll be another vague picture.  _'Paints are too runny today,'_ he grouses.

Alaric takes a moment to holler out in Dwarven *"Hoy, Muzdum!!!  Wot kinda shootin' izzat?!  Ya almost got it dead-on!  Yer too sober, t' be off-center like that!  Show them scrawny stick-folks wot for!  Lookit their weak li'l legs an shaky li'l arms!  Yer sturdier than that!  Clear yer head wit' some booze an' tan their sorry hides!'"*  He grins and pumps his fist in the air for a few seconds, then turns back to his fellow spectators.

OOC: Craft (Painting) check of 13.
1d20+4=13


----------



## Yttermayn (Mar 7, 2009)

Aohdan stops short just before launching his next comeback.  His smile vanishes and is replaced by a look of intense concentration.  He starts scanning his surroundings, trying to identify the source of the peculiar sensation.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 7, 2009)

"Aohdan, will you look at that. muzdum got lucky with that one." says renaldo, still cless to any thing odd happening.


----------



## Amaury (Mar 7, 2009)

Johen finally realizes what had caused Highflyer's distress.

He is surprised by what he sees but then, in this big city, he already saw many odd people and creatures. Was is the norm? But a crystal dragon walking with a giant was maybe out of this norm.. They didn't seem threatening so he eased up a bit.

He kept an eye on these creatures, ready to alert his companions and the watch if their behaviour changed. He went back to checking the archery competition which started to be a long affair. He wonders though if the dwarf was about to win. The Druid hoped not for the dwarf would be drunk and unbearable for at least a week.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Mar 7, 2009)

*"Aye me frind, but those lazy ass 'ont gve me beer! Ah' tellye, gve te me and Ah'll show ye wha's a good shot!"* the dwarf yells cheerfully


----------



## ethandrew (Mar 7, 2009)

Estelle moves up behind Johen and leans against his back, tilting her head up and standing on her toes a bit to talk quietly in his ear, "I don't like the look of that at all. Especially given that they're sneaking into the city at the most opportune time." She puts a hand on his arm, possibly to help balance her.


----------



## Arkhandus (Mar 7, 2009)

Alaric sends a mental nudge to his familiar roosting elsewhere in the city, empathically urging it to come over here.  He had an errand for that bird-brain, but knew it wouldn't like the crowds at the tourney so he left it behind in a quieter part of town.


----------



## Amaury (Mar 7, 2009)

Johen is a bit surprised by Estelle's sudden proximity and he looks at her a bit puzzled. He turns to check the dragon and giant, then back to her and replies: "Hmm, do you call that sneaking up? Look, they don't even try to hide themselves.. I admit that their sight is more than uncommon but I can't see any harm.."


----------



## Helfdan (Mar 7, 2009)

Valen walks back towards his friends, too pragmatic to be further bothered by his ill luck.  He does frown when he cannot see Aleera, but before he can ask his friends about her, his eyes are drawn to the crystal-clad giant and the dragon.


----------



## ethandrew (Mar 7, 2009)

Estelle stands back a step, her voice more than a whisper now, "I'm not saying they're up to no good, I'm just saying I don't like the look of it. It's out of place. The only reason I saw them was from the glint of the sun. They just picked a good time to go into the city without much notice. And why would someone want to do that?" She leaves the question unanswered and looks over at Valen, then back to Johen. "Just think about it."


----------



## Amaury (Mar 8, 2009)

Johen doesn't seem overly convinced. He just makes sure Highflyer is calm, then finds himself a place where he can have a good view on the archery tournament and the newcomers - just in case.


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Mar 8, 2009)

OOC: Just need another shot from Shayuri, then we can move on.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 8, 2009)

*OOC:*


 So, Renaldo is still clueless abot the dragon and giant, right? I dont want to react to something he has not noticed yet.


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Mar 8, 2009)

OOC: That is correct.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 8, 2009)

*OOC:*


 then I will have renaldo continue to aggrivate muz... er I mean encourage muzdum in the archery contest 








renaldo to Muzdum:

"Master dwarf, you do realize every one that has left the competition only did so to show the good form not to emparriss you with their exceedingly good skill?"

Renaldo smiles and twists his mustach at the ends. Inside he is worried about his charge's well being, but is trying to ramain calm in the mean time. He lets his eyes drift toward their tent on more thenone occasion.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Mar 9, 2009)

*"Ye kno'nothin' kid. Ye'll be 'ere shotin' if ye had some clue. Now stop yer mumbin's and cheer me up, willya?"* The dwarf says in the middle of some loud laughings.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 9, 2009)

"I find it more honorable to see my opponant eye to eye, rather then long distance. However I wouold never expect you to understand that. evry one else does though. besides, the only way to encourage you is to get you drunk it seems."


----------



## Yttermayn (Mar 9, 2009)

"All right all right..."  Aohdan interjects.  "C'mon kids, it's gone from friendly jibes to mean spiritedness.  Kudo's to you Muzdum, I'll buy you a tankard at the next opportunity my friend, after you win the archery contest!"


----------



## Voda Vosa (Mar 9, 2009)

*"Tha's the stuff Lad!" *the dwarf says *"Ahaha!" *Muzdum laguhes as he loads his crossbow. *"Our steels will meet in the arena then boy, get ready to lose!"* he addresses Renaldo in his sprited good natured way, typical of a happy drunken dwarf.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 9, 2009)

"how's this master Dwarf: if we meet in the ring, the loser buys the other a mug of ale?"


----------



## Voda Vosa (Mar 9, 2009)

*"Let it be a tankard! At the endo of tha day Muzdum will have two'f them!"*


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 9, 2009)

"then a tankard it is, Master dwarf, provided you are good enough in the competition to reach my level so as to cross weapons."

Renaldo stands with his arms crossed and a REALLY big grin on his face!


----------



## Shayuri (Mar 9, 2009)

Shayuri grits her teeth and hefts the heavy crossbow between her hands. She closes her eyes in concentration and invokes her magic in soft siblant words. Green-gold light flares from her palms and soaks into the hard, polished wood of the crossbow's stock and grip, momentarily suffasing it.

One of the tournament observers narrows his eyes, but he recognizes the spell...a simple enhancement that's well within tournament rules.

The sorceress then lifts the crossbow back to firing position, sights for a moment...and lets fly!

The shot is excellent, even accounting for the slight correction of her magic!

(Spell: Magic Weapon. To hit: 20)
Roll Lookup


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 9, 2009)

Shayuri said:


> Shayuri grits her teeth and hefts the heavy crossbow between her hands. She closes her eyes in concentration and invokes her magic in soft siblant words. Green-gold light flares from her palms and soaks into the hard, polished wood of the crossbow's stock and grip, momentarily suffasing it.
> 
> One of the tournament observers narrows his eyes, but he recognizes the spell...a simple enhancement that's well within tournament rules.
> 
> ...












*OOC:*


 wow! you and muzdum are doing awsonon your rolls!


----------



## Voda Vosa (Mar 9, 2009)

*"Bloody sorcery.... Not fair..."* the dwarf comments between mumbles.


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Mar 10, 2009)

*The Archery Event: Round 4*

The target is moved out to 300 feet (OOC: Heavy Crossbows suffer a -4 range penalty).  Only one archer was eliminated in round 3, Captain Jannus of Vedlund, leaving 12 archers on the field.

OOC: Point Totals (PCs and Important NPCs only)

0 - Aohdan (out)
2 - Valen (out)
4 - Captain Jannus (out)
5 - Shokar
6 - Muzdum
6 - Shayuri
8 - Lady Devera

OOC: Muzdum and Shayuri, another shot please.

*The Sidelines*

The Emiran man comments to Alaric, "Well, it appears the subject of your first painting, my daughter, is doing quite well so far.  I take it the loud dwarf is a friend of yours?"  Alaric senses his familiar approaching, though the bird seems to be taking its time.  He spots it drifting lazily on an air current above a strange pair approaching the tournament grounds, a small crystal dragon, and a giant man bearing armaments seemingly made of crystal.

Aohdan spots what seems to have caught Johen and Estelle's attention, the crystal dragon and the giant man bearing armaments seemingly made of crystal.  

Those observing the odd pair note that they are headed toward the tournament grounds.

As Valen is about to rejoin his companions, he hears his name uttered from the other end of the crowd.  Aleera is there, wearing a cloak with the hood up, hidden from the view of the others.  She motions with her hand for him to follow and then starts weaving through the crowd at a rapid pace, away from the others.

As Captain Jannus leaves the archery field, Renaldo recalls seeing him in the Lords' Manor on a few occassions.  He bears a strong family resemblance to Lord Ezra de Vedlund.  He also recalls that it was Jannus that seemed at the center of the commotion at the Lords' Manor the other night as Renaldo was leaving to meet Estelle.  And the woman he saw in the crowd at the manor...now that he thinks about it, it could only have been Estelle.

*Approaching the Tournament Grounds*

Odon smiles the smile of a patient parent, "Your actions show wisdom today, if not your words, little one.  Stay close to me.  I believe the dragon-blooded woman the One Mind told us to find is here somewhere."

OOC: Odon is leading the way toward the tournament grounds, but will allow Pryzm to choose a direction after that.  So, where is she headed?  Entertainers, markets, noble tents, Grobnobble's circus, archery contest?


----------



## Yttermayn (Mar 10, 2009)

'Crystals?  Strange feelings?' Aohdan thought, reminded suddenly of the crystaline shard he found in his head wound several weeks ago.  Aohdan's face takes on a determined expression and he plows his way through the crowd as quickly and politely as he can towards the newcomers.  He couldn't help feeling like the strange pair would have some answers for him.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 10, 2009)

> As Captain Jannus leaves the archery field, Renaldo recalls seeing him in the Lords' Manor on a few occassions. He bears a strong family resemblance to Lord Ezra de Vedlund. He also recalls that it was Jannus that seemed at the center of the commotion at the Lords' Manor the other night as Renaldo was leaving to meet Estelle. And the woman he saw in the crowd at the manor...now that he thinks about it, it could only have been Estelle.




Renaldo does a double take when he sees the Captain and then Estelle. '_of course_' he thinks to himself, '_ i remember now_' "Captain Jannus!, " he calls, " Mi' Lord!" he raises his hand to identify who was calling him. his voice is only raised loud enough to get the captain's attention, not loud enough to disturb the concentration of the archers.

"Mi' lady, a friend of yours approaches.Perhaps you may want to greet him?"


----------



## Arkhandus (Mar 10, 2009)

*"Hmm?"* Alaric mumbles.  _'That's strange, but I have a more immediate concern,'_ he thinks.  Alaric sends another empathic urging to his familiar to get over here right now.

He turns back to the Emiran fellow and says *"Daughter?  How strange.  I hadn't noticed any family resemblance, though I haven't really paid much attention.  And that loud dwarf just might win at this rate.  If my birdbrained familiar would hurry up so I can send it on a booze run for Muzdum.  Shayuri might do well a while longer, but she's an arcanist of some sort, I assume from her presence around Master Entan and his other apprentices.  Muzdum's a dwarven warrior.  No offense, goodman, but his combat skill is superior.  As soon as I get him some more booze, his head'll be clearer too.  Dwarves are funny that way."*

Alaric turns back to his new painting attempt, and when the bird finally lands, he tells it *"Take this coin and fetch the nearest bottle of alcohol you can find.  Give the coin to whoever you take the bottle from, then take the bottle to that dwarf, so he can drink it.  Hurry!"*  He gives the bird a gold coin and points at Muzdum, calling out in Dwarven *"HOY, MUZDUM!  My bird's gettin' some booze fer ya!"*


----------



## Voda Vosa (Mar 10, 2009)

*"Haha! Tha's be me frind Alaric! See, see?" *The dwarf jumps enthusiastically, asking the other cotestans. Getting no reply he says *"Bah!" *and turns again to Alaric with a smile in his comical and fatty face* "Ah'll be waitin' 'ere 'till yer lovely bird comes." * he speaks in his language.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 10, 2009)

to alaric:

"do you really think he can catch up to Lady Devera?"


----------



## Amaury (Mar 10, 2009)

Johen remains seated and checks the progress of the archery tournaent wondering whether the drunken dwarf will still be able to raise his crossbow and shoot.


----------



## Helfdan (Mar 11, 2009)

Valen, noticing the centaur's abrupt departure, decides to follow his impulsive friend.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 11, 2009)

Renaldo sigh inwardly as he sees his fellow harraser of muzdum leaving, but as he as callede for the attention of the captain of a noblse guard, he will not stray from his present course.









*OOC:*


 waiting to see if the captian sees renaldo trying to get his attention.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Mar 11, 2009)

OOC: I'm waiting the booze to shot!


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 11, 2009)

Voda Vosa said:


> OOC: I'm waiting the booze to shot!












*OOC:*


 you are not as stinking think as you drunk you are?


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Mar 12, 2009)

OOC: Just FYI, I'm not going to post the next update until Muzdum and Shayuri's shots are rolled.    Alaric's familiar isn't going to be back with the goods until, maybe, the last shot, if you're lucky.


----------



## Arkhandus (Mar 12, 2009)

((OOC: Awww, c'mon, surely there's _someone_ enjoying a brewski or somethin' while watchin' the tourney, for my bird t' pilfer from.)) ^_^


----------



## Shayuri (Mar 12, 2009)

Shayuri feels a moment of dismay at the sheer distance of the targets. She enchants her heavy crossbow again, but even as she does she feels a little waning in her powers. She can't keep that up for too long. Not even for as many shots as are left in the tournament. Damnit. She hadn't prepared enough.

Temptation tears at her briefly to use one of the scrolls...but she resists. At this point the tournament is a process of elimination, and those scrolls will be needed for when the shots are even longer, and the target is moving.

Feeling cold sweat on her brow, she lifts the crossbow to her shoulder...and fires.

Her stomach sinks as the shot hits the target, but not the center.

At least she's not disqualified though.

To hit: (including -4 range penalty) 12
Roll Lookup


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Mar 12, 2009)

Arkhandus said:


> ((OOC: Awww, c'mon, surely there's _someone_ enjoying a brewski or somethin' while watchin' the tourney, for my bird t' pilfer from.)) ^_^




OOC: Make an Intelligence check for the bird.    The check result, subtracted from 20, multiplied by 2, is the number of minutes it will take the bird to find some booze and bring it back.  So, for example, if the check result is 10, it'll take the bird 20 minutes to get back.  There are five minutes in between shots, plus the minute for the shot itself and we're on shot 4 now, so the booze would arrive during the 5 minute interval between shots 8 and 9.


----------



## Yttermayn (Mar 12, 2009)

crazy_monkey1956 said:


> OOC: Make an Intelligence check for the bird.    The check result, subtracted from 20, multiplied by 2, is the number of minutes it will take the bird to find some booze and bring it back.  So, for example, if the check result is 10, it'll take the bird 20 minutes to get back.  There are five minutes in between shots, plus the minute for the shot itself and we're on shot 4 now, so the booze would arrive during the 5 minute interval between shots 8 and 9.




OOC: Holy cow!  Where is the "bird locating and delivering container of alcohol" table?  Did you have to cross check bird species with type and quantity of alcohol, or is it in a 3rd party spread sheet somewhere online?


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Mar 12, 2009)

OOC: Hehehe.  I totally made that up just for grins and giggles (and to see when the bird would make it back).


----------



## Voda Vosa (Mar 13, 2009)

Yttermayn said:


> OOC: Holy cow!  Where is the "bird locating and delivering container of alcohol" table?




OOC:  Hahaha!


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 13, 2009)

crazy_monkey1956 said:


> OOC: Hehehe.  I totally made that up just for grins and giggles (and to see when the bird would make it back).




that is sooooo wrong, man!


----------



## Arkhandus (Mar 13, 2009)

crazy_monkey1956 said:


> OOC: Make an Intelligence check for the bird.    The check result, subtracted from 20, multiplied by 2, is the number of minutes it will take the bird to find some booze and bring it back.  So, for example, if the check result is 10, it'll take the bird 20 minutes to get back.  There are five minutes in between shots, plus the minute for the shot itself and we're on shot 4 now, so the booze would arrive during the 5 minute interval between shots 8 and 9.




((OOC: Rolled a 12, after the -2 for Demitri's 7 Int.  So....16 minutes for the birdbrain to find and retrieve booze.  Sorry Muzdum!)) 
1d20-2=12


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Mar 13, 2009)

OOC: So, the bird will show up during the 5 minute interval between shot 6 and shot 7.    Fire away, good dwarf.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Mar 13, 2009)

Urged by the judges the dwarf is forced to make a sober shot. *"Damn judges..."* Muzdum mumbles. The dwarf loads his crossbow and shots almost loosing his mark.

Atk: 10


----------



## shadowmask (Mar 13, 2009)

Pryzm looks around the tournament. Amazed at the sights, sounds, colors, and smells, the small dragon-child tries to decide what she wants to do once Odon stops telling her "no." _Do I want to go to the circus? No, I might become part of the circus, and I don't want to do that. What about eating...but two-legs' don't eat what dragons eat._ She snorts outloud at her thoughts.

Continuing to scan the crowds from her slightly elevated flight pattern, Pryzm spies something she's never seen anywhere before - a four legged horse-man (or man-horse, she's not entirely certain which) coming determinedly in their general direction. In a flash, her curiosity overrides her caution. 

The young dragon, sunlight glinting off her scales, flies straight up several dozen feet, surprising her friend and startling several onlookers. _I wonder who he is. I'm going to find out._ With that thought, she drops from the sky like a rock and alights more gently than most would think in front of the centaur. 

Now on her feet circling the creature, Pryzm starts chattering as fast as she can. "Hi, I'm Pryzm. What are you? Who are you? I've never seen anything with four legs before! Well, except for dragons, of course. But we're special!" She pauses for breath and continues on without giving anyone a chance to say a word. "Were you made? How? Why do you have a man in a horse body? Or do you have a horse in a man body?" The questions, observations, and subject changes don't seem they will stop anytime soon without some intervention.


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Mar 13, 2009)

*The Archery Event: Round 5*

Shokar and Lady Devera both hit the center ring, which brings Shokar even with Muzdum and Shayuri in the point totals, and extends Devera's lead slightly.  

The target is moved out to 400 feet (OOC: Heavy Crossbows suffer a -6 range penalty; in addition, the target is set to swing, increasing the AC to 15). Two more archers were eliminated in round 4 leaving 10 archers on the field.

OOC: Point Totals (PCs and Important NPCs only)

0 - Aohdan (out)
2 - Valen (out)
4 - Captain Jannus (out)
7 - Shokar
7 - Muzdum
7 - Shayuri
10 - Lady Devera

OOC: Muzdum and Shayuri, another shot please.

[sblock=DM Screen]Reminder to self: Raven and booze arrive between shots 6 and 7.

Reminder of target ranges so I don't have to keep looking it up: 

Shot 6: AC 10, range 500 feet.

Shot 7: AC 10, range 600 feet.

Shot 8: AC 15 (pendulum target), range 750 feet.

Shot 9: AC 10, range 1,000 feet.

Shot 10: AC 15 (pendulum target), range 1,000 feet.

Point Values

Hitting the Target = 1 point
Hitting the center ring of the target (exceeding the AC by 4 or more) = 2 points
Hitting the bullseye (scoring a critical) = 5 points

The archer with the most points wins the event and a Masterwork Composite Longbow custom made for the winner's strength (which will be ready about two weeks after the end of the tournament).

The point totals also carry over to the overall tournament standings for those competing for a Lordship.[/sblock]
*The Archery Contest Sidelines*

OOC: What is Estelle up to?

The Emiran man suddenly looks alarmed, uncrossing his arms and taking a step closer to Alaric, "Who is this Master Entan of whom you speak?  What is he a master of?"

Highflyer seems a bit agitated about something again, digging claws into Johen's shoulder slightly.  Johen notices a cloaked figure, with the build of an elf, at first following Valen through the crowd, but then stopping, watching Valen and Aohdan as they interact with the giant man and the dragon.

Meanwhile, Captain Jannus approaches Renaldo and Estelle, addressing Renaldo, "Good day to you.  You are one of Lady Nineveh's guards, if I am not mistaken, yes?"

*Elsewhere on the Tournament Grounds*

As Pryzm circles Aohdan, the giant man approaches Valen, towering over the Tureni ranger, "My humble apologies for the lack of manners of my ward.  She is very young and very curious about the world.  I am Odon and the little dragon is named Pryzm.  If I may make an unusual inquiry of you.  Do you know of a dragon-blooded human woman here?  It is of great importance that we find her."


----------



## shadowmask (Mar 13, 2009)

As Odon's comment regarding her lack of manners pierces Pryzm's chatter, her expression turns pouty and haughty at the same time. "I do *so* have manners!" The small dragon continues huffily. "I even introduced myself!"

Pryzm turns back to Aohdan, her good humor restored now that she's defended her good name. "This is Odon. He's my friend and guardian." She raises a daintily clawed forefoot, leans close to Aohdan, and (with a teasing look at the giant) says in a stage whisper, "Be careful, though. His favorite word is 'No.' If not for my help, his trip would have been *boooring*!" The emphasis on the word 'boring' makes clear to all around that Pryzm finds boredom a fate worse than death.


----------



## Helfdan (Mar 13, 2009)

Valen looks at the other man for a moment, appraising him with his cool, pale eyes.  He then answers in his usual rough voice.  "I actually do know such a lady...  but you will understand that in times such as these, I need to ask your intentions before I lead strangers to a friend."


----------



## ethandrew (Mar 13, 2009)

Estelle was just a passive observer.

Estelle notes the Captaincy noted on the man's uniform in front of her. Without waiting for Renaldo's response, she interjects, "Excuse me, Captain, Renaldo, my attention is required elsewhere at the moment." She smiles politely and excuses herself from the fledgling conversation. When she turns follows the path of the others, who apparently have engaged with the crystalline beings.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 13, 2009)

"Ah, my lord Captain, Yes I am on hor ladyship's guard. I am Renaldo D'Argaussi, at your service.

I believe i recall that from last night you and the lady estelle were at the Lord's manor, Have you two met before?"

he indicates Estelle and attempts to get estelle's attention, unobtrusively.


Renaldo turns to speak to the woman from the night before, but finds her retreating form instead

"Er, sorry sir. I beg your pardon in this matter. I thought you two might have known each other, is all and thought to bring you two together.

He bows in a very respectful flourish.

edit:
Ach!!!! I posted while he was posting!

[sblock=for memory recall only][sblock=nothing secret here][sblock=not at all]
As Captain Jannus leaves the archery field, Renaldo recalls seeing him in the Lords' Manor on a few occassions. He bears a strong family resemblance to Lord Ezra de Vedlund. He also recalls that it was Jannus that seemed at the center of the commotion at the Lords' Manor the other night as Renaldo was leaving to meet Estelle. And the woman he saw in the crowd at the manor...now that he thinks about it, it could only have been Estelle.
[/sblock][/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Mar 13, 2009)

OOC: Posting Captain Jannus's response to keep the pace flowing.

Captain Jannus responds to Renaldo, "I met her briefly last night at the Lords' Manor when she delivered a message for Lord Ezra.  If you'll excuse me, I am needed elsewhere."

With that, he starts heading toward the central pavillion where the various tents of the Lords and Ladies are situated.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 14, 2009)

"Yes my lord captain. pleas give my reaguards to  Lady d' anovia."

REenaldo stands quietly for a minute, then tries to locate estelle.

He rememberw that her 'retreating form'  was headed in "that" direction..._'is that a giant with a crystal sword? how did i miss that? I need to leave that dwarf alone... '_ he thinks to himself, as he heads in the diredction of estelle









*OOC:*


 what the heck is going on here? this is giveing me a massive head ache, i need food.


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Mar 14, 2009)

OOC: Just FYI, Captain Jannus works for Lord Ezra de Vedlund, who is a widower and in his 50s.  Lady Nineveh d'Anovia is unmarried and in her early 30s.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 14, 2009)

crazy_monkey1956 said:


> OOC: Just FYI, Captain Jannus works for Lord Ezra de Vedlund, who is a widower and in his 50s.  Lady Nineveh d'Anovia is unmarried and in her early 30s.



 I edited that first line there. I always wondered whey a lord  d'  Anovia was never mentioned.

hmmm a widower Lord and a single Lady... match maker matchmaker make me a match, catch me a catch find me a find....

ok, i realy am going to make that ham and cheese sandwich.


----------



## Arkhandus (Mar 14, 2009)

*"Master Entan is an old coot in the Adventurer's Guild.  My teacher in the art of wizardry.  And I guess he's going to be somebody of some kind of importance in the Arcane Academy when we get it finished, I dunno."* Alaric responds, shrugging and spreading his arms out a bit.  *"And entirely too little fun,"* he adds.

*"My dumb crow's more fun than Entan, yet it's taking entirely too long to find some booze.  Maybe I need to give Demitri a thorough education on all varieties of booze, so he knows what I expect next time.  I've only really brought him in the tavern once or twice, so he probably only recognizes the ale I was drinking."* the young man rambles on.

Alaric looks around, no longer focused on his crude painting, the bowshots, and the Emiran fellow.  *"Whaddya know, almost everyone has wandered away.  How rude.  They have absolutely no attention span whatsoever.  Poor Muzdum and Shayuri have no one to cheer them on."* he mutters, before setting down the old sheet of paper and placing a fresh sheet on the board.  This time, Alaric tries to paint the Lady Devera, who seems to be winning the archery competition.

For once today, he actually manages to do his subject justice, though he can't see her as clearly as the people around him in the observers' area.  And he doesn't know her face nearly so well as he knows Muzdum's or even Shayuri's.  So, he paints the Lady Devera at an angle that leaves just a profile of her face visible, shooting the bullseye.

_OOC: 23 for Craft (Painting) this time._ 
1d20+4=23


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 14, 2009)

Renaldo is passing Alaric when he hears the disappearance of every one. "yes, truely rude of them. perhaps the giant over there is the cause of the disappearance. I will have to excuse my self, good sir."

he then contues toward the towering hulk.


----------



## Amaury (Mar 14, 2009)

Johen checks whether the cloaked figure could be Aleera, and if he spots her still seated, decides to go towards the cloaked figure.

He stands up and walks quickly towards the figure using the crowd to hide his movement. He stops 10 feet behind her, ready to intervene if she turns out to be aggressive.


----------



## Shayuri (Mar 15, 2009)

This was it...the point she'd make it or break it.

Shayuri stuffs her fear deep down inside, and enchants her heavy crossbow again. She'd only be good for one or two more of those...probably not enough to get through the whole tournament. But it'd have to do. 

She then produces one of the scrolls she'd bought specifically for this event. On reading it, a clear white light shines down on her target, creating a sympathetic link between it and her...as well as making it easier to see and predict the movements of.

It was the best she could do. There was still a good chance it wouldn't be enough.

With the sensation of a heavy weight hanging over her, Shayuri lifted the crossbow to her shoulders, sighted down it, and fired...

Even with the magic augmentation, the bolt fell far short of the target, embedding itself into the turf.

(To hit: 5, including range penalties. Roll Lookup )

For a moment she almost dropped the crossbow, and just stood there swaying slightly. Then she put the heavy crossbow back on the rack and retrieved her own, smaller weapon. Through all this her face was set into absolute expressionlessness as she ruthlessly clamped down on her reactions.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Mar 15, 2009)

[sblock=OOC] I wasn't sure what modifier should apply, so I roller a 1d20 alone. I think it's a -1, I think. I don't remeber what was my crossbow attack bonus was, since I am -I should be- working, I don't have my character files. Roll: 17 -1: 16                   I'll write down as if Muzdum hit the target, If I got the modifiers wrong, tell me and I'll edit.
[/sblock]

Muzdum looks and negates with his head when the woman makes her shot. *"Yer aimin' low lass, ye got ta consider wind direction an' projectile's ballistics. Not har', Ah' could teach ye."* the dwarf says, not mocking at all.
He readies his shot, takes in account the wind, and traces the movement of the target. *"So ye see the wind's blowin' from there, so Ah' shot there" *with a slight inclination of his crossbow, he dwarf scores a hit, almost missing.


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Mar 15, 2009)

OOC: Looks like we're just waiting on the centaur.    Voda, EN World is being clunky again so I can't get to our Rogue's Gallery, but that sounds about right.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 15, 2009)

[sblock=for voda vosa] there is a range modifier for heavy crossbows at -6 for 400 yards. your attack bonus in accordance withyour character sheet is +5.

that give you an over all modifier of -1 on your d 20 roll vs ac 15.

I was ble to look up your character sheet on the rg thread. for the target roll it was on post  457[/sblock]


----------



## Voda Vosa (Mar 16, 2009)

OOC: Thanks buddy.


----------



## Yttermayn (Mar 16, 2009)

crazy_monkey1956 said:


> OOC: Looks like we're just waiting on the centaur.    Voda, EN World is being clunky again so I can't get to our Rogue's Gallery, but that sounds about right.




OOC:  Last thing I did was head towards the giant and the little dragon, and I haven't seen a follow up, so I've been waiting.

Edit: Whoops, somehow I missed the response.

Aohdan looks down at the little dragon, his head cocked and eyes squinting.  He is trying to assess where the odd sensations are coming from - her, or the giant.  "No?" he says absently to Pryzm's comment, as if instead of hearing her he only picked out the one word from her comments.  When he overhears the giant ask about a dragon blooded woman, his head snaps up.  "Excuse me." He says flatly to Pryzm and he turns his attention to Odon.  "Dragon blooded woman.  Dragon blooded woman?  Now why would you go about asking that?" Aohdan winces as a familiar old pain he had thought had gone for good begins to creep back into his head...


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Mar 16, 2009)

*The Archery Event: Round 6*

Shokar curses loudly and angrily in the Drukkar language as his shot zings past the target, narrowly missing it as it swings back and forth.  Devera manages to hit the target.

The target is moved out to 500 feet (OOC: Heavy Crossbows suffer a -8 range penalty; the AC is once again 10 as the target is stationary for this shot).  In addition to Shayuri and Shokar, four others were eliminated in Round 5, leaving only four archers left, including Muzdum and Lady Devera.

OOC: Point Totals (PCs and Important NPCs only)

0 - Aohdan (out)
2 - Valen (out)
4 - Captain Jannus (out)
7 - Shokar (out)
7 - Shayuri (out)
8 - Muzdum
11 - Lady Devera

OOC: Muzdum, another shot please.

[sblock=DM Screen]Reminder to self: Raven and booze arrive between shots 6 and 7.

Reminder of target ranges so I don't have to keep looking it up: 

Shot 7: AC 10, range 600 feet.

Shot 8: AC 15 (pendulum target), range 750 feet.

Shot 9: AC 10, range 1,000 feet.

Shot 10: AC 15 (pendulum target), range 1,000 feet.

Point Values

Hitting the Target = 1 point
Hitting the center ring of the target (exceeding the AC by 4 or more) = 2 points
Hitting the bullseye (scoring a critical) = 5 points

The archer with the most points wins the event and a Masterwork Composite Longbow custom made for the winner's strength (which will be ready about two weeks after the end of the tournament).

The point totals also carry over to the overall tournament standings for those competing for a Lordship.[/sblock]
*The Archery Contest Sidelines*

As Shayuri leaves the field, she sees her father standing near Alaric, who is working on another painting.  Her father comes up to greet her, "You did very well, my desert blossom."  He points to the archery field, "Look, only four have done better than you, out of more than twenty.  You should be proud of yourself."  The proud father voice quickly turns stern, "But, you must tell me of this _Master_ Entan you have been consorting with."

Meanwhile, as Alaric finishes his painting of Lady Devera, he notices the Emiran running up to greet Shayuri and Johen wandering off into the crowd, leaving him alone to cheer on Muzdum.

Johen catches up to the cloaked figure, who turns at his approach.  He sees that it is Aleera.  She spares an angry glance back toward Valen, then takes Johen's hand, pulling him toward a quieter, less crowded area, "We need to talk."  Once away from prying ears, she speaks in an urgent whisper, "Something strange is going on with that Estelle woman.  I've been trying to follow her movements but it seems like she's in two places at once half the time.  I talked to the performers over at Grobnobble's Circus on the other end of the tournament grounds and one of them saw Estelle there...while that foppish twit Renaldo was standing with her watching the archery shoot.  It doesn't make any sense."

*Elsewhere on the Tournament Grounds*

As Renaldo and Estelle approach, Odon answers Valen and Aohdan, "The dragon blooded woman holds one half of the key to curing the affliction which currently devastates dragonkind.  Pryzm," he nods down toward the little dragon, "Holds the other half.  She is immune to the dragon plague, but cannot pass that immunity on to other dragons without the aid of the dragon blooded woman."


----------



## Shayuri (Mar 16, 2009)

Shayuri stares at her father in total shock, reduced to stammering and sputtering for a moment, before she looks wildly around and takes his arm, hurriedly ushering him from the field.

"Father," she says in a mortified whisper as her heart hammers. "What are you...you didn't tell me you would be here!"

Getting a coherent sentence out seems to help organize her thoughts, and she manages to answer his question as well. "Entan is a local mage who's putting together a school of magic. I got here a few days before the tournament, so I had a chance to meet him."


----------



## Yttermayn (Mar 16, 2009)

"So that's what it meant..."  Aohdan comments softly.  He takes a second look at Pryzm, then back at Odon.  "But how did you know to look for here hear?  How do you know she's a part of the cure?  Where are you geting all this information?"  Aohdan had his suspicions, but decided to keep mum about it until he knew more.


----------



## Amaury (Mar 16, 2009)

Johen is a bit taken aback by Aleera suspicious tone especially since he was first to welcome Aleera back, but she seems convinced. He replies: "Humm, strange, my friend.. I heard stories of creatures who could change their appearance to look like you and me.. some mages can do similar things too... Hmm, I could ask Highflyer to help us.. but let's share your story with the others.."

Johen joins the others as they start discussing with the drgaon and giant. He's a bit nervous, but everyone in the crowd and his friends seem happy and comfortable discussing with such creatures, so he comes closer.

He introduces himself as well and gets Aleera to explain her story. When he hears about the cure, he says: "Well, we left a young dragon, here at the Adventurers Inn.. It may still be time to test your theory and save him!"


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Mar 16, 2009)

OOC: Monkey is having connection issues with EN World, but, real quick: Aleera refuses to approach Estelle.  And, the dragon at the Adventurers' Guild Tavern died (remember Muzdum was going to make a shield out of its hide ).


----------



## Amaury (Mar 16, 2009)

OOC: err, was talking of the young dragon we met in the first adventurer, the one who got us to understand the plague. not the one who attacked at the inn.
as to Aleera, maybe i was not clear, but i did not suggest anything.. will do something with Highflyer soon.


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Mar 16, 2009)

OOC: Ah, Shraezek.  He's currently staying at the Arcane Academy under the care of Entan, Alaric's mentor.


----------



## ethandrew (Mar 16, 2009)

I think we're all having connectivity issues. See Below.

[sblock=DM Eye's Only][sblock=Seriously.][sblock=I Really Mean It][sblock=There's really nothing in here, I'm just going to keep this up because I'm bored at work][sblock=I'm dead serious. So bored.]Okay, remember a while back, I said whenever Aleera was in Estelle's vicinity next I'd Detect Thoughts her, yeah, now's the time. Will Save of 16 pretty please.[/sblock][/sblock][/sblock][/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Mar 16, 2009)

[sblock=Ethandrew only][sblock=That means no peeking][sblock=I'm not as bored as he is, so this is the last sblock][sblock=Fooled you!]Aleera is strong willed.  Will save (1d20+1=18) [/sblock][/sblock][/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## ethandrew (Mar 16, 2009)

[sblock=DM's Eyes Only][sblock=I'm not going to go crazy with sblocks this time around][sblock=The Text is Spoilered]



Spoiler



Failing Aleera, Estelle would move on to Johen. Will Save DC 16.


[/sblock][/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Mar 16, 2009)

OOC: The secret messages continue, but, this time, Amaury gets to play.  

[sblock=Amaury and Ethandrew only]Johen needs to make a Will save please.[/sblock]


----------



## Voda Vosa (Mar 17, 2009)

Muzdum can barely see the target, but the un-cheered dwarf aims anyway and has his first lucky shot, almost missing the target. *"HA! Pure skill wha' ye see." *the dwarf says smiling widely at Lady Devra, patting his belly.* "Whe'rs tha' damn bird..."*

OOC: Until this moment I didn't realize I've been putting "Mzdum" in IC. Silly me. 11 to hit.


----------



## Helfdan (Mar 17, 2009)

Valen listens attentively for the large man's answer to Aohdan's questions.


----------



## Amaury (Mar 17, 2009)

[sblock=DM]
ooc: will 1d20+6=21 [/sblock]


----------



## Arkhandus (Mar 17, 2009)

Alaric sighs.  What friends.  He cups his hands before his mouth and calls out *"YOU CAN DO IT, MUZDUM!!!  NO PIECE OF WOOD CAN BEAT A DWARF!"*


----------



## ethandrew (Mar 17, 2009)

Estelle's eyes narrow at the retreating Aleera and she looks at Johen with suspicion and disappointment. It was clear the elf didn't like her, Estelle just hoped that the venom didn't reach any of her former friends. This little gathering was decidedly less entertaining than she initially imagined, and when she hear the hollering of Alaric, rooting on Muzdum, Estelle knew she should head back there, and so she did. As the others stood discussing, keeping their secrets and their shifty eyes, Estelle turned and walked past the same crowds she just squeezed through moments before, ending up next to Alaric with a pleasant smile.

"Show those targets who's boss!" She screamed out.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Mar 17, 2009)

*"Yeah! Haha" *the dwarf shakes his crossbow over his head. *"Those be me friends ye see" *he turns to tell Devra, don't actually caring if she listens or not.


----------



## shadowmask (Mar 18, 2009)

Pryzm backs up against Odon with the others pressing a little too close for her liking.  "Can we do something else, Odon?  I've been good all the way here, and I want to look at the gathering a little bit before we start working on the cure."  Pryzm's plaintive whining cuts through the others' conversation.

_I'm hungry and bored._  Pryzm's thoughts turn to the archery contest as a strange bellowing cheer can be vaguely heard from the crowd.  One word stands out for her.  "What's a dwarf?"  She starts to wander between the man-horse and the gruff-voiced man to see for herself.


----------



## Yttermayn (Mar 19, 2009)

"A dwarf?"  Aohdan smiles, thinking of his friend, and losses some of his intensity.  "They look kind of like men, but they are shorter, grumpier, harrier, and by my experience, usually drunker.  Basically, they are pretty good folk."  He looks back to Odon.  "We need to talk about the cure and the 'dragon blodded' woman."


----------



## Arkhandus (Mar 19, 2009)

*"Huh?"* Alaric mutters, turning around.  He blinks.  *"Oh, hallo Estelle.  Found yer own way back 'ere after disappearin'?  Good for you.  Enjoy yer tryst with William before that?"* the wizard adds with a little smirk as he turns back to his painting, continuing to work on it until he finishes the fine painting of Lady Devera and the archery competition.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 19, 2009)

Renaldo is headed to where he sees Estelle, only to lose sight of her when a wall of people move infront of him. whenhe is cleared of the wall of people he sees the dark haired beaty is not where he last saw her. he sees a few of his recently maid aquaintences near the giant he missed walking in. He turns around to try and see if she headed in another direction, when he thinks he sees her where he started . . . so he heads back to where he was. Be sides, Muzdum needs some encouragement.


----------



## ethandrew (Mar 19, 2009)

"Oh hallo Alaric," Estelle winks and gives an exaggerated curtsy. "It was, well, interesting. I'll leave it at that. But I'm back, I followed my feet and they eventually led me here. Lucky that I ran into you all. So why aren't you competing?" She rocks from her heels to her toes as she watches the wizard paint an exquisite rendition of the early afternoon's events and the lovely Lady Devera.


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Mar 23, 2009)

*The Archery Event: Round 7*

All four remaining archers advance this round.

The target is moved out to 600 feet (OOC: The penalty for Heavy Crossbows is still -8.

OOC: Point Totals (PCs and Important NPCs only)

0 - Aohdan (out)
2 - Valen (out)
4 - Captain Jannus (out)
7 - Shokar (out)
7 - Shayuri (out)
9 - Muzdum
12 - Lady Devera

During the five minute prep period between shots, Alaric's raven arrives, flying to Muzdum with a heavy looking bottle.  One of the other remaining archers, a young nobleman competing for the lordship of Belle Cheval, holds up a hand in anger, "This is outside interference!  Judges, you must not allow this!"

One of the judges steps forward, casting a quick _detect magic_ on the bottle.  After a few moments he announces, "There is no magic in this.  It shall be allowed."

Devera smiles at Muzdum, "Well, sir dwarf, let's place a friendly wager.  If you and I make it to the last shot together, I will treat you and your friends to dinner tonight after the debate.  Deal?"

OOC: Voda Vosa, please indicate whether you are taking a drink before you post your attack roll for this round.

[sblock=DM Screen]Reminder of target ranges so I don't have to keep looking it up: 

Shot 8: AC 15 (pendulum target), range 750 feet.

Shot 9: AC 10, range 1,000 feet.

Shot 10: AC 15 (pendulum target), range 1,000 feet.

Point Values

Hitting the Target = 1 point
Hitting the center ring of the target (exceeding the AC by 4 or more) = 2 points
Hitting the bullseye (scoring a critical) = 5 points

The archer with the most points wins the event and a Masterwork Composite Longbow custom made for the winner's strength (which will be ready about two weeks after the end of the tournament).

The point totals also carry over to the overall tournament standings for those competing for a Lordship.[/sblock]

*The Sidelines*

The raven returns to Alaric after delivering the bottle, squawking and preening its feathers.

Alaric, Estelle and Renaldo cannot help but overhear Shayuri's father...

Shayuri's father's stern tone continues as he speaks to Shayuri, "You stray from what is best and proper.  This Entan and his studied magics will only distract you from what you are here to do.  You must not consort with such people.  It will only bring ruin and misery."

Shokar, the proud Drukkar warrior, fumes silently as he leaves the archery field.  He stops, mouth agape, next to Estelle and Renaldo, staring at Shayuri, "She...she is the one in the vision, the one who will fulfill the prophecy, the one who I came in search of."

*Elsewhere on the Tournament Grounds*

Odon replies to Aohdan, a hint of a smile playing across his features, "The One Mind has seen it.  The One Mind is the great consciousness that empowers those, such as myself, who wield the power of mental energies.  It sees through our eyes, hears through our ears.  It knows our thoughts and guides them.  You, friend centaur, also carry a fragment of the One Mind within you.  You were present at the very creation of my kind, the half-giants.  It was where you got that scar on your head.  That is how I know these things."

He bends down to speak to Pryzm, "Our task is too important to delay.  And there is much danger here.  Stay close and be patient a while longer.  This one," he indicates the centaur, "is a friend, I think."

As Johen approaches the half-giant and the crystal dragon, Aleera lets out a frustrated sigh and whispers quickly to him, "Don't trust her.  I'll be back with more information.  And tell Valen to be more observant next time."  With that, she departs for the city.

Valen sees a lone figure approaching the tournament grounds, backlit by the noonday sun.  The figure is somehow familiar, though Valen's isn't able to make out any features.  He sees another figure approach the first, though they are too far away to hear what they say.

*Approaching the City*

William sees the city walls and sees also the grand festival that is the tournament.  As he approaches, he notes the flight of a raven, sees it land near a dark eyed stranger leaning against a tree slightly removed from the tournament crowds.  The bird drops a bit of coin at the stranger's feet and the stranger drops a bottle in front of the bird, which grabs the bottle in its talons and takes off.  The stranger glances toward William and their eyes meet.  His eyes are as black as the raven's and hold only contempt.  He seems to match the description the caravan merchants gave.  The stranger stalks toward William, the raven's coins still clutched in his hand.  His voice is like ice, "I know you, though you do not know me.  I offer you a warning and a message.  You will have a choice to make.  You can stop the Serpent Queen's return.  She has seen it.  But if you do, you will not be able to save the ones you care for.  Indeed, you will doom the one you care for most.  Estelle is mine.  If you want her back, you will stay out of my way."

The dark eyed stranger turns on his heel and stalks away from William toward the city, dropping the raven's coins on the ground as he does so.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Mar 23, 2009)

"We' tha'sa deal ye have there lass!" says the dwarf.
He recieves the bottle happily, but remembers his luky sobre shot. "Dinner is in play... Ah, Ah'll drink it anyway!" then he drinks the hole bottle, and makes a thumb up for Alaric. "Oi! Thanks fer the booze!"
The now alcoholized dwraf shoots, making his best shot since the biggining of the game

Muzdum alcoholized shot: = 19 +5 att bonus - 8 range penalty= 16


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Mar 23, 2009)

OOC: Muzdum needs to make a Fort save, please.


----------



## Jemal (Mar 23, 2009)

William returns the raven-man's glare of contempt, his own gaze darker than any Paladin's has a right to be.  He says nothing as the man turns and walks away, his eyes drifting downwards to the coin as his mind drifts away.. only to snap back to reality just as his head snaps back up, tracing the ravens flight and seeing the (likely poisoned!) beverage being consumed.  

He spares a quick glance, though somehow knows that the raven-man is gone for now.  With a sigh, William hustles towards town, expecting something bad to happen at any moment - For such has been his luck of late.


----------



## Yttermayn (Mar 23, 2009)

crazy_monkey1956 said:


> Odon replies to Aohdan, a hint of a smile playing across his features, "The One Mind has seen it.  The One Mind is the great consciousness that empowers those, such as myself, who wield the power of mental energies.  It sees through our eyes, hears through our ears.  It knows our thoughts and guides them.  You, friend centaur, also carry a fragment of the One Mind within you.  You were present at the very creation of my kind, the half-giants.  It was where you got that scar on your head.  That is how I know these things."




"Wait, so by my reckoning, that puts you at ten years old.  Truly your people must be giants if you are yet a child!"  Aohdan says, amazed.


----------



## Shayuri (Mar 23, 2009)

"There's no distraction," Shayuri assures her father, fuming inwardly. Why did he always have to approach her as if she couldn't work things out for herself? "I got here early, so I passed the time talking with other mages. Now that the tournament has started, here I am. And I will do better. Archery was never my best subject to start with."

She then quickly tried to divert him, as a rock might change the course of a river it could never hope to dam up.

"Has mother come too?"


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Mar 23, 2009)

OOC: Actually, that was about 10 years ago, just prior to the Shadow War.  As you may recall, Aohdan wandered off as a foal during the mustering of the armies that came to Azgund's aid.  He witnessed a brewing conflict between a contingent of ogres and a squad of Tureni soldiers.  The psionic awakening caused the two groups to meld together into one race, of about two dozen members, which were then whisked away to parts unknown as the young Aohdan lost consciousness.


----------



## Yttermayn (Mar 24, 2009)

crazy_monkey1956 said:


> OOC: Actually, that was about 10 years ago, just prior to the Shadow War.  As you may recall, Aohdan wandered off as a foal during the mustering of the armies that came to Azgund's aid.  He witnessed a brewing conflict between a contingent of ogres and a squad of Tureni soldiers.  The psionic awakening caused the two groups to meld together into one race, of about two dozen members, which were then whisked away to parts unknown as the young Aohdan lost consciousness.




OOC: Oh, sorry.  I fixed.  Does Aohdan understand what he saw?  The part about the Soldiers and the ogres merging?


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Mar 24, 2009)

Yttermayn said:


> OOC: Oh, sorry.  I fixed.  Does Aohdan understand what he saw?  The part about the Soldiers and the ogres merging?




OOC: At the time, unlikely.  He may be able to put the pieces together now that he's seeing an actual half-giant face to face.


----------



## Helfdan (Mar 24, 2009)

Valen is somewhat distracted by the approaching figure, but cannot help but ask Aohdan.  "Do you understand what he means?  The creation of his kind?"


----------



## Yttermayn (Mar 24, 2009)

Aohdan answers Valen, but with a stare that goes way past him and into the realm of distant memory.  "He must be referring to when I was a foal.  There were men, and what I think were ogres.  They were about to fight, I think, and there was this light.  Something hit my head and I bled for days.  But after the light, there were these... things.  Neither man, nor ogre, but similar to each.  I had nearly forgotten it until now."  Aohdan looked at Odon.  "That's what you are talking about, isn't it?  But what is my part in all this?"


----------



## Amaury (Mar 24, 2009)

Johen looks puzzled as no one answers his question. 

The giant's words also puzzle him. _One mind.. soldiers.. orgres.. merging.. alol very UNnatural.. Would She approve?_

He nods to Aleera: "Yes be patient lass. There are more important things to deal with first." 

He steps forwards to make sure he is in the face of the giant (or rather underneath it) and repeats what he had said articulating every word: "If - you - want - to test - your - theory, we - can - save - one - young - dragon - who - we - rescued - and - left - at - the - Arcane - Academy. He - was - affected - by - the - Plague... In-te-re-sted??"


----------



## Arkhandus (Mar 24, 2009)

_(OOC: Demitri's a crow, not a raven.  Same stats though.  Why'd he go all the way over there for booze though?  There's gotta be plenty of closer folks in the crowd with alcohol in hand.  And don't forget, dwarves have an extra +2 on saves versus poison, like alcohol.) ^_^_

Alaric responds to Estelle *"Oh, I ran into a roadblock with some o' my research, an' couldn't figure out a few spells that would've aided my crossbow.  I'm a fair shot, but na'so good as warriors like Valen or Muzdum, who've trained seriously at it.  I just have talent 'n' practice."*

He finishes up some background details of the painting, then adds *"I s'pose I could've seen how far I could'a gotten anyway, but it didn't seem worth it without much chance o' goin' more'n halfway.  So I'm paintin' t' pass the time between shots.  I messed up Shayuri's 'n' Muzdum's pictures rather badly, but I've finally gotten my muse back.  Oh, Shayuri is...well, somebody odd that followed me from Master Entan's speech, an' now she's o'er there, havin' words with 'er father.  I get the feelin' she's either takin' a fancy t' me somehow, or reeeeaaaallly creepy an' stalkin' me fer who-knows-what but can't be nothin' good."*  Alaric whispers these last two lines.

Veering off of that unsettling line of thought, Alaric says louder and chipper, *"So, ya have a good trip?  Want my bird t' fetcha some booze like 'e finally did fer Muzdum?  And d'ya think this homely face stands a chance o' gettin' anywhere with Her Ladyship o'er there?"*  He gestures towards Lady Devera out in the field as she addresses Muzdum.  *"I figure if I don't win a lordship 'ere, mebbe I can get one another way an' loaf off instead o' workin' fer Entan my whole life one way or 'nother,"* he says with a silly grin.  He really is quite homely looking, too.

He faces the archery field for a moment to cup his hands and shout *"SHOW THA' TARGET AN' THEM JUDGES WOT FOR, MUZDUM!"* in rough Dwarven.

By this point, Alaric is putting away his painting supplies, finished and considering whether or not he should go see where the others wandered off to, or why the stranger was berating the almost-equally-unknown Shayuri.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 24, 2009)

Renaldo is about to address Estelle when he sees the tager get struck by muzdum. 
"hmmm. good show that!" there is true sincerity in his voice that time. then he hears the the exclaimed comment by Shokar . "oh boy, this is going to cause a stir."

ooc :ugh. i have been trying to get renaldo to ask estelle a question, but either she runs off or there is some sort of important distraction. argggh!!!!


----------



## Arkhandus (Mar 24, 2009)

_(OOC: You know there are several minutes between archery rounds......you have plenty of time to go talk to Estelle.)_


----------



## ethandrew (Mar 24, 2009)

Estelle listens to Alaric and nods her head in understanding, "You're saving yourself for where your strengths lie, not spreading yourself too thin. I understand that. As for myself, well, I wouldn't make a very good lady I don't think. At least not yet, maybe in four years." She raises her eyebrows in surprise at Muzdum's latest success. He was proving quite adept at that crossbow, considering his drunkenness.

When the man Shokar made his exclamation, Estelle's eyebrows furrowed and she looked at him and Shayuri curiously, waiting for her response eagerly.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 24, 2009)

Renaldo walks up to Estelle and clears his throat, hoping to get her attention politely


----------



## Shayuri (Mar 24, 2009)

(OOC - Minor point of confusion: Could Shayuri hear Shokar? The original post seemed to me that he was speaking at a normal tone of voice at some distance from her, and thus she didn't hear him. Since then, other posts have seemingly contradicted that. Monkey?)


----------



## ethandrew (Mar 24, 2009)

Estelle turns at the close proximity of the phlegm jostling and spots Renaldo. She smiles sweetly, hiding an inward grin, "Do you have a cold, dear?"


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Mar 24, 2009)

OOC: You are correct, Shayuri (the player).  Shayuri (the character) has not heard Shokar, being too busy having a discussion with her father.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 24, 2009)

ethandrew said:


> Estelle turns at the close proximity of the phlegm jostling and spots Renaldo. She smiles sweetly, hiding an inward grin, "Do you have a cold, dear?"




"No no. just a bit parched from all of the vocal jousting with muzdum. perhaps a glass of wine might help. care to join me?"


----------



## ethandrew (Mar 24, 2009)

Estelle slips her arm into his and her smile widens, "Gladly. Lead the way."


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 25, 2009)

Renaldo will head toward a nice wine selling establishment, wandering aimlessly through the crowd idely chit chating with her, asking where she was from, what kind of things does she like (flowers, food ,cloths, wine...).

(where would that be? and howmuch is it goiing to cost him?


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Mar 25, 2009)

OOC: 10 gold pieces...and more than you know...    Check your PM box.

IC: Renaldo and Estelle wander off to one of the many wine sellers well away from the archery competition.

OOC: For everyone else, Renaldo and Estelle won't be around for the next few updates (at least through the end of the archery competition).


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 25, 2009)

done and did


----------



## Helfdan (Mar 26, 2009)

Valen smiles as he hears Johen's impatient rejoinder.  "This is my countryman Johen, by the way."


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 26, 2009)

[sblock=for crazy monley only] sorry for the delayed decision. work was a bit wierd and right now i am fighting a low blood sugar thing. those leave me with a nasty eadache[/sblock]


----------



## shadowmask (Mar 27, 2009)

Pryzm looks back to Odon when his admonition to "be patient a little longer" reaches her. Eyes narrowing slightly, the dragon-child suddenly resembles the formidable creature she will become. _I want to see this 'dwarf.' There are no dragons here, so it shouldn't matter if we take a moment to investigate this place further.  _As she takes a breath to speak these thoughts, yet another human steps into the group.

At his mention of a dragon ill with the Plague, her pique is forgotten. Pryzm's expression returns to normal, open and curious. "We need to see this dragon, don't we, Odon?" She turns to the man introduced as Johen. She places her face in Johen's, standing on her hind legs if necessary. "You can be nicer, you know. Odon's not stupid...just focused." She then flashes a rather toothy grin good naturedly. "Hi, I'm Pryzm! What's an Arcane Academy? How did you rescue the dragon?" She drops to a more normal posture and begins the same incessant chatter pattern Odon interrupted when he intervened on Aohdan's behalf.


----------



## Amaury (Mar 27, 2009)

"Oh, sorry I didn't mean to be rude.. just didn't get an answer the first time. The Academy is a place of teaching for apprentices seeking to master the powers of the arcane.. Myself, I pull my strength from Lady Nature.. 
As to the dragon, we met him on the Silvergard plateau. He's a baby really and we brought him back here. If you wish we can go to the Academy. But we need to go with Shayuri.. she may be key to his survival if you are correct.."


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Mar 28, 2009)

crazy_monkey1956 said:


> OOC: Muzdum needs to make a Fort save, please.




OOC: Still need that Fort save.


----------



## shadowmask (Mar 28, 2009)

Amaury said:


> "Oh, sorry I didn't mean to be rude.. just didn't get an answer the first time. The Academy is a place of teaching for apprentices seeking to master the powers of the arcane.. Myself, I pull my strength from Lady Nature..
> As to the dragon, we met him on the Silvergard plateau. He's a baby really and we brought him back here. If you wish we can go to the Academy. But we need to go with Shayuri.. she may be key to his survival if you are correct.."




Pryzm continues her prattle, eyes shining. "Who's Lady Nature? Is that like our One Mind? What's arcane? Where's Silvergard? Who's Shayuri and why is she a key to the dragon's survival? I thought _I_ was the key to other dragons' survival?"


----------



## Yttermayn (Mar 29, 2009)

Aohdan seems amused as he attempts to get a word in edgewise.  "At a better time and in a more appropriate place, Pryzm, I'd be happy to share with you what I know of the answers to your questions.  I would also appreciate knowing more about the 'One Mind' you speak of.  I feel I may already know of it, though I didn't know what it was called."


----------



## Voda Vosa (Mar 29, 2009)

OOC: Woops, didn't saw that, here it is: 19 Wow I didn't realize I had a +8 :O


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Mar 29, 2009)

Voda Vosa said:


> OOC: Woops, didn't saw that, here it is: 19 Wow I didn't realize I had a +8 :O




OOC: And another Fort save, one minute (game time) later, please.


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Mar 30, 2009)

*The Archery Event: Round 8*

Muzdum takes his drink, takes his shot...and then doubles over in pain.

Poison Con damage; Poison Str damage (1d6=2, 1d6=3) 

Muzdum begins to sweat, feeling feverish and sick to his stomach.  Stabbing pains shoot through his arms and legs.  

Lady Devera watches Muzdum, then whispers, "You've been poisoned.  The judges will put a halt to the competition if they find that out."

Devera and the other two remaining archers made their shots.  The target is moved out to 750 feet and set to swing.  (OOC: The range penalty for Heavy Crossbows is -12.  The target AC is 15 this round.)

OOC: Point Totals (PCs and Important NPCs only)

0 - Aohdan (out)
2 - Valen (out)
4 - Captain Jannus (out)
7 - Shokar (out)
7 - Shayuri (out)
11 - Muzdum
13 - Lady Devera
[sblock=DM Screen]Reminder of target ranges so I don't have to keep looking it up: 

Shot 9: AC 10, range 1,000 feet.

Shot 10: AC 15 (pendulum target), range 1,000 feet.

Point Values

Hitting the Target = 1 point
Hitting the center ring of the target (exceeding the AC by 4 or more) = 2 points
Hitting the bullseye (scoring a critical) = 5 points

The archer with the most points wins the event and a Masterwork Composite Longbow custom made for the winner's strength (which will be ready about two weeks after the end of the tournament).

The point totals also carry over to the overall tournament standings for those competing for a Lordship. [/sblock]

*The Sidelines*

Shayuri's father is about to answer when Shokar, the Drukkari warrior who had left the archery field the same time Shayuri did, approaches.  The tall man bows humbly to Shayuri's father, then speaks to him, "I am Shokar of the Drukkar Red Axe tribe, son of Dorgan, Chieftain of the Red Axe tribe.  By the traditions of my people, I challenge you for the hand of your daughter, that she may be my wife and shaman of my tribe when I become Chieftain."

Shayuri's father looks at Shokar in utter shock, which quickly turns to contempt, "Get away from us, filthy barbarian."

Meanwhile, with Estelle and Renaldo meandering off again, Alaric is once again alone to cheer on Muzdum...and sees the dwarf double over in apparent pain, his skin suddenly taking on a sickly hue.  

*Elsewhere on the Tournament Grounds*

William approaches the tournament grounds at a brisk pace, having seen the crow fly toward the archery field.  There is an odd glint of the sun coming from a small group gathered a fair distance away from the archery field.  He realizes that the glint is coming from a small dragon seemingly made of crystal, and the crystal armor and weapons of a nearly eight foot tall man.  Near the dragon and the giant, apparently conversing with them, he makes out two men...and a centaur.

Valen sees the figure he spotted earlier approaching at a hurried pace.  As the glare of the sun recedes he finally recognizes the approaching figure as William.

Meanwhile, Odon nods to Aohdan, "Those among my people who came into being ten years ago share the memories of both of our previous lives before our joining.  As to your role in this, you have been the One Mind's eyes and ears here.  The winds of history are stirring.  Soon we shall all be caught up in the gale."

Turning to Pryzm and Johen, the giant man considers the exchange thoughtfully, "Yes, we should go see this sick dragon, though we will need the dragon-blooded woman.  If we can cure this young one, then there is hope for the rest."


----------



## Yttermayn (Mar 30, 2009)

Aohdan nods at the giant's explanation.  "The dragon blooded woman is named Shayuri, and she is near the archery tournament.  Let us find her and ask her assistance."  Aohdan points back towards the archery grounds he came from.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Mar 30, 2009)

*"A... Poisoned?! E dwarf can't be poisoned!"* The pain in the dwarf stomach makes him produce a bass moan *"By my ancestor's graves! Ah'.... Tha' damn bird! ALARIC!!...Rahhag...."* Muzdum shouts before collapsing to his knees and puts his right hand on the ground, and his left holding his abdomen. *"Help... Ah' need help...." *he manages to say.


----------



## Amaury (Mar 30, 2009)

As he accompanies the dragon and giant to Shayuri, Johen gets closer to Valen and whispers in Tureni:  "My friend, something's up with Aleera and Estelle.. Aleera just told me something strange.. I don't know what to think.. she said that she had seen Estelle twice at two different places.. like as if there were two of them.. 
I don't know her as well as you do, but she sounded like she was very serious about it.. I wanted to tell you first.."


----------



## Shayuri (Mar 31, 2009)

Shayuri goggles at Shokar, completely taken by surprise. It would have been no more unexpected for gems to start raining from the sky!

She gives her father an aggrived look and puts her hand on his arm, trying to placate him. "Father, please...there's no cause for rudeness."

The dark-skinned sorceress gives Shokar a gentle 'lets be friends' smile and says, a bit slowly and clearly, "Shokar, we respect your ways, but the customs of your people are not the same as the customs of ours. Among our people, obtaining a woman's hand in marriage is much more...complicated than that. And to be honest, I am not looking for a husband right now. I have many duties...I could not devote myself to a husband and family at this time."

With the proposal deflected, she hoped, Shayuri then made a stab at changing the subject to try to forestall attempts to change her mind or bluster.

"Are you here for the tournaments?"


----------



## Helfdan (Mar 31, 2009)

Valen raises his hand to wave to William, but becomes stock-still as he hears Johen's words.  He whispers back to the druid.  "Aleera said that? Where is she?"


----------



## Arkhandus (Mar 31, 2009)

*"Agh!?!  Stupid bird, I told you to get BOOZE, not rat poison!  What'd you do?!?!"* Alaric scolds, facing his crow familiar and snarling at it.  Then Alaric invokes a spell and runs through the crowd to reach Muzdum, pushing his way past anyone in his path.

Once he gets on the archery field, he runs over to Muzdum and asks in Dwarven *"Muzdum!  What's wrong?!  Did the stupid bird bring ya the wrong bottle?!  Are ya goin' to finish this contest?  I may have an alchemical elixir that'd help, but it won't undo the harm a'ready done.  But yer a dwarf!  Yer tough!"*
[sblock=ooc]Did Alaric feel any strange emotions from the familiar while it was around that guy?  He would've sensed its emotions through the empathic link, so it might give him some clue if it ran into trouble or felt worried, confused, or whatnot.

Casting Bull's Strength to help any shoving or overrun attempts Alaric would need to get through the crowd.

If Muzdum accepts Alaric's help, Alaric will go fetch a judge to let them know he's giving Muzdum a pain-reliever, so they can scan the vial and be certain it's not magic.  Then he'll return to Muzdum and give him one of his vials of alchemical Antitoxin.  He won't mention the poison.  If he needs to make up a reason, he'll say Muzdum pulled a muscle or something.

The antitoxin will give Muzdum an extra +5 on his second save versus the poison.[/sblock]


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Mar 31, 2009)

OOC: Muzdum made the first save (the 19).  Voda posted the second save in the OOC thread (a 9) which is the one that failed, so the poison has already run its course.  The anti-toxin would thus be wasted.

OOC: As for empathic emanations, the crow didn't feel threatened or apprehensive.  Maybe a little creeped out, but that's about it.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Mar 31, 2009)

*"Ah'll sap yer black chicken's neck fer this, but yer right! Ah'm a dwarf! Ah'm strong! ARRGGG!" *the dwarf raises and holds his crossbow as best as he can. Although he aims good, the balancing target evades the bolt.* "Fine! Ah got tha dinner anyway, Ah just need a cleric now!" *Holding his stomach, the dwarf walks out of the archery range. 


11 to hit


----------



## Amaury (Mar 31, 2009)

Helfdan said:


> Valen raises his hand to wave to William, but becomes stock-still as he hears Johen's words.  He whispers back to the druid.  "Aleera said that? Where is she?"




"Not sure.. went for Estelle I think.. to check her up.. Let's see if we can spot both of them.." replis Johen who starts checking the crowds for both familiar figures.


----------



## Jemal (Apr 1, 2009)

Finally arriving at Muzdum's side, William frowns.  "You've been poisoned and you still shoot?"  He shakes his head. "Dwarves...  at least the raven-mans poison doesn't seem to be a fatal one.  We should get you to a healer regardless, and then find the villain.  Though what did he hoped to accomplish with this, I wonder?"


----------



## Arkhandus (Apr 1, 2009)

Alaric is heartened to hear Muzdum's reply, though still concerned.  He withholds the all-purpose antitoxin he had brewed weeks ago in Entan's lab.

*"Aye, let's getcha to a healer, now!"* the young wizard replies in rough Dwarven.  It occurs to him a second later that there was a distinct _clanking_ sound a moment ago, and that some familiar voice had said the same thing.  And _raven-man_?  What the heck?  After all, his bird was a _crow_, and it wasn't HIS poison!  Alaric turns to see the newcomer, one eyebrow shooting up and the opposite end of his jaw falling slack as he stares, stupidly, at William.

The comical pose lasts a few seconds before he says *"Willie?  Ya didn't drag another thrice-damned ghost along from the arse-crack o' nowhere what ya've crawled back outta again, didja?  Or didja jes' drag Estelle back after the longest honeymoon-what's-not-a-honeymoon man's ever heard'a, since she jes' came outta nowhere too yesserday?"* Alaric says incredulously, his hick accent coming out as he's stupefied.

It doesn't occur to him, until several seconds later, that he's probably just killed whatever remote chances he _might've_ ever had of wooing Lady Devera with art and fancy words, so he could get out of working for Entan one way or another for the rest of his life.  He tries to regain composure and act normal.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Apr 1, 2009)

*"Woell wha' we 'ave 'ere? *Arg* Am I dead or somethin'? Weren't ye sleeping... in the bee hive?" *The dwarf stares confused at the armored man, before turning to Alaric. *"Doje see 'im too?" *he asks, pointing his fat finguer at William.


----------



## Jemal (Apr 2, 2009)

"Wherever I go, Evil seems to follow.  Though this time I followed it, and it has led me here.  Never have I believed in coincedence - Since the day we met I knew destiny walked before us, and it would seem it has led us together yet again."

Sir William's eyes meet Alaric's and a dark cloud passes over his face. "So she is here.. I'd hoped he was lying.  I'd hoped the raven-man was working alone.  But if both are here, and he tried to poison you.. We must get to the bottom of this."  He looks up again and breaks a slight smile at the bewildered stares "I'm getting a bit ahead of myself, aren't I?"  He steps forward and clasps their hands firmly.  "It is good to see you again, my friends.  It would seem we have much catching up to do."


----------



## Helfdan (Apr 2, 2009)

Valen shakes William's hand.  "My friend, you have indeed returned at a dire time."  He then turns to the others.  "I believe we must first get Muzdum to a healer, then see what our new friends can do about our ill dragonling."


----------



## Amaury (Apr 2, 2009)

Johen follows Valen who goes towards a group where Johen recognizes Alaric with Muzdum, and someone looking very much like... William! 
Johen is in disbelief - Estelle then William! A giant and a crystal dragon! Things were going from weird to weirder!

He nevertheless went to William to shake his hand and enquire about what happenened to him.

When he's told what happened to Muzdum, Johen thinks back to what Aleera has said. _is this related?_ he thinks. Johen asks the dwarf: "How did you get poisoned? Did you see Estalle recently?"


----------



## Jemal (Apr 2, 2009)

Williams smile of reunion fades at Johen's words "Why would that be the first thing you ask?  He is poisoned and your first question is if he has seen Estelle recently?  Has something happened to her?  Has she done something?"


----------



## Amaury (Apr 2, 2009)

Johen looks a bit embarrassed: "Hum I don't know.. maybe I shouldn't these things.. it's just what Aleera said to me, got me thinking.. she said that she had seen two Estelle.. so if she's right, someone would have taken her appearance to get close to Muzdum.. I don't know.. just a mad theory I suppose.."


----------



## Voda Vosa (Apr 2, 2009)

*"Coulda be, but nay, Ah dank from tha' damn bottle!" *the dwarf explains. *"Now, couldya speak as we got to see a healer?"*


----------



## Yttermayn (Apr 3, 2009)

OOC: I'm a little lost, am I and Odon/Pryzm back with these other folks yet, or is that group still walking toward the tournament grounds?


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 3, 2009)

_







*OOC:*


atleast i know i am trying to get back to the party.





_


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Apr 3, 2009)

OOC: William's arrival and the consensus that the group (including Odon and Pryzm) should visit Shraezek at the Arcane Academy has moved the group as a whole back toward the archery range to pick up Shayuri.  The implication of the movement was there, but the dialog apparently went faster than the actions.


----------



## Yttermayn (Apr 4, 2009)

Aohdan leads the others towards where he last saw Shayuri, eager to get some questions answered and experiments performed.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 4, 2009)

[sblock=annoying remark] am I there yet? [/sblock]


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Apr 4, 2009)

OOC: Not until the debate starts.  Sorry.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 4, 2009)

crazy_monkey1956 said:


> OOC: Not until the debate starts.  Sorry.



oh yeah, you already said that. sorry. thank you. man that's going to be a long time.


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Apr 4, 2009)

Nah.  One, maybe two more updates.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 4, 2009)

cool!


----------



## shadowmask (Apr 6, 2009)

Pryzm's head bounces amongst all the speakers as she tries to keep up with the conversation. She looks curiously at the metal-man and what can only be the 'dwarf' Aohdan described earlier.

She butts her head against the dwarf much like an over-sized kitten. "You were shouting earlier weren't you? I heard you and wanted to see you!" She glares over her shoulder at Odon. Indicating the half-giant with a dismissive wave of her claw, "*He* wouldn't let me come." Another pouting look is shot at Odon. "Hi, I'm Pryzm! Who are you?"

Without giving Muzdum a chance to actually answer, Pryzm follows the others. Addressing William, "Hi, I'm Pryzm! Why are you made of metal when the others aren't? Are you part dragon? Some dragons are made of metal, too." She pauses to take a breath and think for a second. "Well, they're not *really* made of metal, but they look like it!" The young dragon is again asking questions and making comments at a rapid pace.


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Apr 6, 2009)

*The Archery Event*

In the end, Lady Devera de Sisan is the only archer still in the archery field for the final shot, which she nails with grace and a flourish.

The judges announce her as the winner.  She bows gracefully, then meanders over to Muzdum and company, "I'll expect to see you and your friends at my villa after tonight's debate."  She winks at the dwarf and then moves fluidly toward the tent where the debate event is being held.  Alaric notices her stop for a moment and whisper to one of the judges, pointing at Valen as she does so.

OOC: Archery Event final point totals. (PCs and Important NPCs only)

0 - Aohdan (Silvergard)
2 - Valen (Silvergard)
4 - Captain Jannus (Vedlund)
7 - Shokar (Silvergard)
7 - Shayuri (Unnamed Territory)
11 - Muzdum (Silvergard)
16 - Lady Devera (Sisan)

*The Sidelines*

[sblock=DM's reminder of Tournament Events]Day One Morning: Opening Ceremony
_Day One Afternoon: Archery (Shayuri, Aohdan, Valen, Muzdum, Jannus, Lady Devera, Shokar)_ - Done.  Winner: Lady Devera
Day One Evening: Debate (Shayuri, Aohdan, Johen, Muzdum, Alaric, Vashar, Lady Nineveh, Lady Devera)

Day Two Morning: Fox Hunt (Valen, Johen, Muzdum, Jannus, Lady Nineveh, Shokar)
Day Two Afternoon: Wrestling (Aohdan, Valen, Muzdum, Alaric, Vashar, Shokar)
Day Two Evening: Oratory (Shayuri, Johen, Muzdum, Alaric, Vashar, Lady Nineveh)

Day Three Morning: Joust (Aohdan, Valen, Muzdum, Jannus)
Day Three Afternoon: Castles (Shayuri, Valen, Johen, Muzdum, Alaric, Vashar, Lady Nineveh, Lady Devera)
Day Three Evening: Drinking Contest (Shayuri, Aohdan, Valen, Muzdum, Alaric, Jannus, Lady Devera, Shokar)

Day Four Morning: Dueling (Shayuri, Aohdan, Valen, Renaldo, Muzdum, Alaric, Jannus, Vashar, Lady Nineveh, Lady Devera, Shokar)
Day Four Afternoon: Deliberation of the Judges/Grand Fete
Day Four Evening: Bestowing of Titles and Lands/Closing Ceremony[/sblock]
A magically enhanced voice bellows across the tournament grounds, "Lady Devera de Sisan has won the archery event!  In thirty minutes, the debate event will begin!"

Shayuri, Aohdan, Johen, Muzdum, and Alaric are scheduled to compete in the debate.  A cleric of the Healing Light approaches the group, "I was informed there was a need for a healer?  May I be of assistance?

Meanwhile, Shokar shakes his head at Shayuri, "You do not understand.  I have seen your face in a vision shown to me by my mother, the shaman of my tribe.  With you at my side, I will unite the Drukkar tribes and restore the strength and power of the dragons to the world.  It is prophecied.  If you refuse my proposal you deny your destiny."

Shayuri's father's dark face turns darker with anger, as he refuses to even look at the Drukkar warrior, much less acknowledge his words, "Come, Shayuri, you are needed at the debate tent.  There is nothing else for you here."

Shayuri notices the others gathered around Muzdum and also notices a few new arrivals.  A giant man wearing crystal armor, a human armored man who looks road weary and haunted somehow, and a small dragon seemingly made of crystal.  The giant man extricates himself from the group as the dragon prances about, babbling at a rapid pace.  He approaches Shayuri, staring at her oddly.  As he is about to speak, Shayuri's father interrupts, "No more!  Not from you, not from him," he points an accusing finger at Shokar, "Not from any of you!  Leave my daughter alone!"  His angry tone continues in Emiran as he whispers to Shayuri, "I'm beginning to think it was a mistake to leave the Emirates.  This place is full of heathens and savages."

OOC: I'll need to know if Shayuri, Aohdan, Johen, Muzdum and Alaric are planning to keep their spots in the debate or if they plan on being elsewhere.  I'll also need to know what Valen, Pryzm and William will be up to during the debate.  Renaldo and Estelle will show back up in the next update (just after the debate starts).


----------



## Amaury (Apr 6, 2009)

Johen follows the giant in his shadow and spots Shokar, the Drukar warrior.
He walks to him and starts saying: "Shokar, it is good to meet you again. I'm sorry to see that you did not win this part of the tournament.." 
He turns to Shayuri and says: "Same to you Shayuri.. this Lady Devera certainly was an opponent.." before realizing that a man near Shayuri is a bit agitated, to which point he says in a friendly and calming tone: "Good day to you Sir, may Lady Nature look favourably upon you and your family. I am Johen of Turen, can I assist you in any way?"


----------



## Yttermayn (Apr 6, 2009)

Aohdan approaches Shayuri despite the over-excited emiran man ranting next to her.  Aohdan gestures toward Odon "Shayuri, Odon here may be able to enlighten us a bit about your role in the cure."  He glances at her father.  "When you have a some time to devote.  I see you have a full plate, but I'd hate for us to have to put down Shrazeek if he goes mad before we figure it out."


----------



## Voda Vosa (Apr 6, 2009)

Muzdum nods in agreement with Lady Devera before the cleric arrived.* "ME! Ah've been poisoned, cure me if ye can lad, please. Ah need to assist to the other event! "*


----------



## Arkhandus (Apr 8, 2009)

Alaric waits for Muzdum to receive healing from the priest before he retrieves his painting of Lady Devera de Sisan and says *"I'll meet you at the debate tent later."*  Then he walks off to find Lady Devera in the tent.

*"Lady Devera de Sisan?  Greetings.  I am Alaric the Alchemist, a student of the arts here in Azgund, though I make my living as an alchemist for now.  I watched in awe at your prowess in the archery contest, and though I cheered for the dwarf out of friendship, I was most impressed with your performance and grace.  I was moved to paint this depiction of your exquisite talents and victory at the archery grounds.  If milady would accept, I would leave you this gift in appreciation."*  He tells her, presenting the painting.


----------



## Shayuri (Apr 8, 2009)

"Father, please! There's no need to be rude." She gives him a reproving look. "This is hardly the first time a man has expressed interest in me. I can handle it. Though I admit, it's the first time someone's just plain proposed outright." At that she can't help but laugh.

The laugh melts when she looks back at Shokar. He seemed so _earnest_ with his talk of destiny and dragons. And, truth be told, he wasn't bad looking. If it hadn't been for the barbarian thing...and of course she was far too busy for that sort of thing... "There's no destiny beyond that which we make for ourselves. But you can take comfort in this if you like; if it is truly 'destiny' then you have but to wait for that destiny to be fulfilled. But it will not be this day, nor tomorrow, nor any day after that I can foresee. It's flattering to be picked out of a crowd, but if you seek a wife, you'd do well to slow down and find a woman who's receptive to woo."

She's just turning away from Shokar when the rest of the crowd arrives.

_Gods, father's going to explode if this keeps up..._

"Johen, no I think everything's fine...." She gazes up at the giant and the tiny dragon. "Who are these..."

Aohdan's words stop her in her tracks though, and she whirls to face him.

"Shrazeek? There's another sick dragon?" Shayuri looks at Odon, trying to process this. "We tried to save a dragon already...but it failed. Are you saying you can change that? And that there's another dragon who might fall ill?"

She puts a hand to her forehead. "The debates are starting soon...will we have time to save him before they begin?"


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Apr 8, 2009)

OOC: Ah, finally, EN World is working for me.  

OOC: Let's have Alaric make a Diplomacy check, just to see how smooth he is playing this.    We'll even give him a +2 circumstance modifier due to the quality of the painting.


----------



## Arkhandus (Apr 9, 2009)

Alaric's Diplomacy: 16.  18 after the +2.
1d20+1=16


----------



## shadowmask (Apr 10, 2009)

Pryzm follows the others without pausing her chatter. When she sees yet another stranger become belligerent with Odon, her childish demeanor drops. Standing on her hind feet, she hisses at the unknown stranger, "You will not threaten Odon!" Her eyes already narrowed due to her anger, she snaps her teeth in emphasis.

The woman's words finally reach Pryzm through her temper. The dragon drops to her feet and, without looking at the man she had just spoken to, says, "You tried to cure another dragon? That was kind of you. But no one can cure this without me." During this speech, Pryzm moves into a position that allows the sunlight to play upon her scales. Looking to Odon, she continues, "Is this the dragon-blooded woman you were speaking of? Can we go now so I can explore the festival?"

Realizing she has forgotten her manners this time, she suddenly rears up on her hind legs again. "Oh! Sorry!" Her voice is slightly higher than normal. "Hi, I'm Pryzm! Let's go to the sick dragon so we can cure him." Pryzm drops to her feet again, spreads her wings wide, and takes off. Picking a direction, the dragon flaps her wings a half dozen times before returning to land at Odon's feet. "Ummm. Where are we going again?"


----------



## Helfdan (Apr 10, 2009)

*Valen Sablewood*

The ranger cannot help but smile at the small dragon's antics.  But his curiosity is piqued by the Drukar's presence.  He has known many of these brave tribesmen, as he hails from the northernmos part of the Forest kingdom.  

"Hail and well met, warrior!"  He offers his hand to the Drukar.  "I am Valen of Turen.  You are as far from home as I, and appear as distraught, though you did not just lose a contest due to ill luck."


----------



## Amaury (Apr 10, 2009)

OOC: time wise, do we have time to go the the wizard guild and get back for the next contest or not?


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Apr 10, 2009)

OOC: No.  The debate starts in about 20ish minutes game time and the Arcane Academy is all the way on the east side of the city, a good two hour walk from the tournament grounds.


----------



## Jemal (Apr 12, 2009)

William leans down to Muzdum as the cleric tends his dwarven friend, his voice has lost its urgency and is replaced by sincere confusion"What have I stumbled into?"


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Apr 13, 2009)

*The Debate Tent: Alaric Woos a Lady*

Lady Devera looks up from her debate notes as Alaric approaches.  She examines the painting admiringly as he speaks and hands it to one of her personal guards, "Make sure that has a place of honor in my townhouse, tonight."  As the guard takes the painting away, she replies to Alaric, "Well, isn't this a treat.  I must say I was rather impressed with your dwarf friend's performance.  So, let's see if you can impress me at the debate, shall we?"  She winks at Alaric and then moves away to greet Lady Nineveh d'Anovia, who has just entered the tent.  Nineveh returns the greeting, but seems obviously distracted and worried.

*Approaching the Tournament Grounds: Estelle Returns...Again*

Estelle has hidden herself in the spice merchant's tent across from the debate tent, escaping notice, for the moment.  The debate is due to begin in about ten minutes and some of the competitors have already arrived, including Lady Devera de Sisan, followed soon after by one of her old companions, Alaric.  A few moments later, Lady Nineveh d'Anovia enters the tent.
[sblock=For ethandrew]OOC: If you're getting this in your e-mail via a thread subscription and you are not ethandrew, please read no further.

OOC: ethandrew, this is the real Estelle, just FYI.  [/sblock]

*The Candle District: Renaldo's Escape*

Renaldo makes his way out of the Candle District, but the evening crowd filling the streets slows his progress.  The merchant district is within sight, but then he spots a pair of thugs nearby...then another on the other side of the street...and another following him.

Then a familiar voice comes from the crowd, accompanied by a cloaked, slight feminine form, "Renaldo, it's me, Aleera.  Estelle's boss has flunkies all over the place.  Follow me and I may be able to get you out of here alive."

*The Tournament Grounds: Muzdum, Aohdan, Shayuri and Johen Must Choose; William, Valen and Pryzm Must Act*

Shayuri's father storms off toward the debate tent, demanding imperiously, "Come, Shayuri.  Now."

Shokar has stepped off to the side a bit, dejection and outright confusion apparent on his face.  He answers Johen, "I...I do not understand.  The vision was clear.  She," he points to Shayuri, "is the woman who will bring unity to the Drukkar tribes.  The vision can't be wrong.  It can't."  He looks up at Johen and Valen, "Respected men of Turen, you must help me.  I must win her heart."

The cleric of the Healing Light speaks a few quick prayers and touches Muzdum on the forehead.

First _lesser restoration_ to heal Con damage; second _lesser restoration_ to heal Str damage (1d4=4, 1d4=1) 

Muzdum's color returns to normal, though he stills feels weak (OOC: He still has 2 points of Str damage).  The cleric frowns, "That is the best I can do for the time being.  A good night's sleep should take care of the rest."  He then excuses himself and heads over to the debate tent.

Odon's face turns stern as he speaks to Pryzm, "Get back down here.  We will go to this Shraezek on foot.  I cannot protect you if you are in the air."

The half-giant then addresses the group, "Pryzm and I would like to go to your Arcane Academy to see the afflicted dragon.  We will need a guide, however, as we are unfamiliar with this city.  If we are to attempt a cure, we will also need the woman you call Shayuri."

OOC: Time to choose.  Aohdan, Shayuri, Muzdum, and Johen are all scheduled to compete at the debate.  If they go with Pryzm and Odon to see Shraezek, they will forfeit.  William and Valen also need to figure out what they're going to be doing.  Going with Odon and Pryzm, going to the debate tent to watch their friends compete, or something else.


----------



## shadowmask (Apr 13, 2009)

The dragon-child looks at her guardian in shock. Her voice quavers slightly. "But, I have landed." 

_Why is he angry with me? Why do I have to walk? I shouldn't have to walk, it's harder and more boring than flying._ Getting over Odon's uncharacteristic lack of patience with her, Pryzm's eyes narrow again and her expression can only be called mutinous. "I *won't* walk! *I'm* a *dragon*, and *dragons* *fly*!"

She stares defiantly up at the half giant, spreads her wings, and takes off.  Her flight path takes her toward the city.


----------



## ethandrew (Apr 13, 2009)

Estelle watches Alaric and his exchange from a distance, and as his lady turns from him she cuts through the crowd, darting and dodging, weaving, her shoulders and hips rhythmic in their twisting and contorting. She stops behind the wizard and places her hand on his arm, just above the elbow.

"Alaric?" She asks hesitantly and quietly. When he turns she wraps her arms around him and hugs him tightly and releases, "By the gods! We need to speak." She looks around, suddenly self-conscious around all these nobles in their fancy garb, Estelle herself with her two rapiers on her hips and traveling clothes with a few spots of blood.


----------



## Amaury (Apr 13, 2009)

Johen is a bit offended by the manners of Shayuri's father but he doesn't show it.

He listens to Shokkar and replies: "A vision? Unity of the Drukkar tribes? Hum... well, I am afraid but we barely know Shayuri and didn't know her father, who I believe has other views for his daughter. Well, I can only propose to get you to meet her again, maybe once she's alone without her father. But whatever your vision says, no one can force Shayuri to marry, and you may have to win her heart one way or another.. If you're staying at the Inn, it will be easy to meet again."

He then considers his options and says to the giant and dragon: "I for one cannot accompany you as I'm competing right now at the tournament. However some of my friends could help you, and I think it would be good to have Shayuri with you as well. If the cure is working, it would be a great news indeed!"

He salutes the group and walks to the tournament official to register for the next challenge.


----------



## Shayuri (Apr 13, 2009)

For a moment Shayuri is caught between two titanic forces. The debate is starting, and her father was counting on her! The debate was one of the events where she really believed she could excel! She could make him proud of her, could score much needed points for lordship. Without a good performance in the debate, it was almost impossible for her to win anything at all.

But...

If she really could save a life...and not just any life, but the near-immortal life of a dragon...didn't she have to? Wasn't it right? What would it say about her if she chose a -chance- at winning a lordship, and a thin chance at that, over a chance at saving a dragon from a terrible fate? What kind of lord would she be then?

She thought it would be a hard choice, but it was really no choice at all.

That didn't make telling her father any easier.

Her feet felt as if they'd been hollowed out and filled with lead as she ran after him and caught his sleeve. Her skin felt cold. She accepted all this, and whatever was to come, as the consequences of her decision.

"There's a dragon ill from the plague who needs my help," she told him. "If there's even a chance I can save him then I have to do it. I won't drop out of the tournament, but I won't have his death on my conscience either."

She takes a deep breath and steels herself.

"I'm really sorry to disappoint you...but I have to go."


----------



## Yttermayn (Apr 13, 2009)

For Aohdan, the choice of debate was one to pass the time and give him the minimum number of events needed to win a lordship.  Since some bad luck completely bombed his chances in archery, he didn't see much point in fretting about it.  Add to that the fact that someone's life was at stake, and Aohdan hadn't even needed to consider any alternative courses of action.  "Quickly, let's get to Shraezek!  Oh hell!"  Aohdan exclaimed as one part of the cure took wing and flew off.  He briefly considered presenting Odon with a leash, but guessed that the suggestion would not be universally well recieved.


----------



## Arkhandus (Apr 13, 2009)

Alaric is grateful to see his painting well-received, and starts walking over to another part of the tent to think.  Then he hears Estelle, and is hugged.  _What the...?_

*"Oh, hullo again.  That was unexpected.....but alright, let's talk,"* he says after a moment's confusion.  Alaric finds the most isolated spot he can in the debate tent, or in the area just outside it if need be.


----------



## ethandrew (Apr 13, 2009)

Estelle winces when she hears the word *again*, biting her lip. She shakes her head once and tries to smile earnestly, "First off, it's nice to see you. Secondly, you can't be going around alone," she looks at him sternly, the petite girl poking a finger into his chest. "It's not safe anymore. Not for you or any of your group."

She sighs and leans into him, her scent pleasant, her features exquisite, she puts a hand on his waist and stands on her toes, whispering in his ear, "Your life has been threatened by someone very dangerous. And there is another in town pretending to be me, and now I'm assuming you've met her, since it's been months since I've seen you."

Estelle lowers herself back down, removing her hand from his waist. She looks at him with the pale-blue of her eyes coming from under long lashes, her skin, porcelain and delicate, remains as perfect today as it had ever been. "You can't stay alone," she repeats, almost pleadingly, while never removing her eyes from his.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 14, 2009)

> The Candle District: Renaldo's Escape
> 
> Renaldo makes his way out of the Candle District, but the evening crowd filling the streets slows his progress. The merchant district is within sight, but then he spots a pair of thugs nearby...




_Damn!_



> ...then another on the other side of the street....




_*Damn!!*_



> ....and another following him.




_*DAMN DAMN DAMN!!*_




> Then a familiar voice comes from the crowd, accompanied by a cloaked, slight feminine form, "Renaldo, it's me, Aleera. Estelle's boss has flunkies all over the place. Follow me and I may be able to get you out of here alive."




_daamn. _, Renald's thoughts are racing , then another though, _Wait, a woman is what got me in the fix in the first place. well, not necessarily the woman, but....._

"mi lady speak quickly and answer this question: at what event did we part company? I must know it is you. answer quickly or i will have to consider you to not be you."


----------



## Voda Vosa (Apr 14, 2009)

After thanking the Priest, Muzdum stands up, dusting himself out. He pats William on the back *"Lad, Ah' allways think that, at each step Ah give, at each moment of my life. And Ah've to tell ye, 'ts great!" *the dwarf laughs cheerfully.
*"Fer example, Ah'm signed on the 'Debate' event. How's 'bout tha' ah? HA!"*

After hearing Odon and his companions, the dwarf shrugs *"Good luck witha' stuff. Seems ye be needin' no more help."* With a weaving of his hand the dwarf heads to the debate tent.


----------



## Helfdan (Apr 15, 2009)

Valen places his hand briefly on Shokar's shoulder.  "Women are... complicated friend.  But be patient.  Azgund was not built in a day.  I would not know how to help you, but should you need a friend in the city, ask for Valen Sablewood."  He then turns to join Odon and Shayuri.  "You are doing the right thing, lass.  I will go with you as well."


----------



## Yttermayn (Apr 15, 2009)

Aohdan gives Shokar a nod of respect and a slight smile before turning and walking with his companions toward the arcane academy.


----------



## Shayuri (Apr 22, 2009)

(Just a little bump to keep it from falling off)


----------



## Arkhandus (Apr 23, 2009)

_OOC: Sorry I missed this.  Was busy on weekends and only saw the posts on this new page._


ethandrew said:


> Estelle winces when she hears the word *again*, biting her lip. She shakes her head once and tries to smile earnestly, "First off, it's nice to see you. Secondly, you can't be going around alone," she looks at him sternly, the petite girl poking a finger into his chest. "It's not safe anymore. Not for you or any of your group."
> 
> She sighs and leans into him, her scent pleasant, her features exquisite, she puts a hand on his waist and stands on her toes, whispering in his ear, "Your life has been threatened by someone very dangerous. And there is another in town pretending to be me, and now I'm assuming you've met her, since it's been months since I've seen you."
> 
> Estelle lowers herself back down, removing her hand from his waist. She looks at him with the pale-blue of her eyes coming from under long lashes, her skin, porcelain and delicate, remains as perfect today as it had ever been. "You can't stay alone," she repeats, almost pleadingly, while never removing her eyes from his.



Alaric raises an eyebrow and looks at Estelle funny.  *"Oh......kay.  The other you looked an' acted surprisingly similar.  How'm I t' tell you from the doppelganger?  At least, I assume that's what it is.  What you might be?"* he says questioningly, then shrugs.

*"Well, assuming that you're you, since I'm a gullible sod, why would anyone wanna kill li'l old me?  I'm no-one important....yet.....  And I've hardly done more'n zap a few zombies an' gith.  No one oughta have a grudge with me......well, nothin' bad enough t' kill me for, I mean I've wrecked a few things here an' there, appropriated a few art supplies here an' there, but...."* he rambles out, eyes shifting to the side a bit as he mutters about his occasional mischief.

*"Anyway, I'll be 'round here for a while, since I entered the debate that's comin' up soon here.  Some of the others may be comin' in soon, too.  So if ya wanna stick around...."* he adds.

_OOC: Knowledge (Nature) check of 16 regarding doppelgangers to base Alaric's guess on.  Should be enough IIRC for a rough guess._
1d20+4=16


----------



## ethandrew (Apr 23, 2009)

Estelle looks over her shoulder tentatively, "I dunno if I should." She produces a note from where Alaric cannot figure out and hands it to him, "Here, read this."

[sblock=Arkhandus and CM if he'd like]







crazy_monkey1956 said:


> _Though I shan't bore you with the details, my business in the city may come under scrutiny by certain individuals.  I will pay quite handsomely for evidence of their demise.  They are members of an Adventurers' Guild group that journeyed to Silvergard.  Their descriptions follow.
> 
> A Tureni man of stern countenance, most likely a ranger.
> 
> ...



[/sblock]

Estelle waits nervously while the wizard reads the note.


----------



## Arkhandus (Apr 23, 2009)

*"Well, the others are all together, so it's not likely anything bad will happen to 'em."* Alaric says, after reading the note.  He thinks for a second, then sits down, gets out his quill and inkpot, and makes a small mark in the corner of the note.  Then he puts the ink and quill away, and returns the note to Estelle.


----------



## ethandrew (Apr 23, 2009)

Estelle looks at Alaric quizzically as she puts the note away from whatever mysterious place it came from, "What -- was that?" She shakes her head dismissively, as if she didn't even want to know, "So the others are together, good, but that just means that you can't be left alone."

She sits down next to Alaric and leans against his arm, her small body using his as support. She seems to appreciate being near a friendly, familiar face again, even if that face didn't know if she was involved in the plot to ruin the world and murder every person that said face knew, or if she was the same innocent Estelle that left the group in Vedlund many months ago, still, it felt good. She sighed deeply, looking at the assembled mass gathering for apparently the debate.

Softly, with a light voice, "Alaric?" She didn't wait for his acknowledgment, "The orcs are mobilizing for war." She said this with such nonchalance that one might assume she was pointing out that there exist stars in the night's sky.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Apr 24, 2009)

Muzdum finds Estelle and Alaric as he wanders around waiting for the event to start.* "So wha'sup with ye two ah? Ah' hope Ah' be not interruptin' somethin'."* the dwarf winks. *"Although William would be jealous ye know lass."* he adds, still joking.


----------



## Arkhandus (Apr 24, 2009)

Alaric explains *"It's somethin' t' tell ya apart from the other you, in case I ever run into her again,"* when Estelle asks about the mark on her note.

He enjoys the company while he waits for the debate to start, and when Estelle brings up the orcs, he mutters *"Huh?  I might've heard somethin' 'bout that....or not.....eh, whate'er.  They're just orcs.  Not important today."*


----------



## ethandrew (Apr 24, 2009)

Estelle smiles sarcastically at the dwarf, his smell of alcohol prevalent from where she sits. "Oh William. He's out there where the orcs are. I guess that's why I care," she sighs and leans back against Alaric, ignoring Muzdum's jests. She doesn't show anywhere near the excitement over seeing the dwarf than she did the wizard. Maybe it's the late hour approaching or the weariness of a long journey finally catching up to her, or maybe it's the fact that the dwarf's nearly caved her skull once or twice with his warhammer. All Estelle knows is that safety resided in numbers and so some small part of her was thankful for Muzdum's presence.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Apr 24, 2009)

*"Wha'? Ah' saw the lad today, there, in the archery contest. He aid me when 'Alaric's-empty-head-chicke' brought me the poison. Most unexpected from him to appear from nothin'ness like tha'"* the dwarf raises an eyebrow.


----------



## ethandrew (Apr 24, 2009)

Estelle stood upright, grabbing the outside of Muzdum's arms and looking down into his quite ugly face, "Wait what? William's here? In Azgund? Oh my -- are you sure it's him?" Her eyes are wide with excitement and shock as she waits, still, for a response.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Apr 24, 2009)

*"Nah it's just any random guy that looks exactly like him; of course it's him! He already gave me a sermon."* the dwarf says *"He went to the arcane school to fix tha' dragon ye see." *


----------



## ethandrew (Apr 24, 2009)

Estelle smiles, genuine, a wave of relief washes down her body, "Thank the gods! I could kiss you right now, but I don't want to get drunk off your breath!" She hugs the dwarf, briefly though, she didn't want to give him the wrong impression. "Believe it or not, I kinda missed you. Not much though," she winked and let go of the shorter, but much larger Muzdum.

She turns and rounds on Alaric, smacking him on the shoulder, "Did you know he was back in town?" Her tone was stern and accusatory, yet playful nonetheless.


----------



## Arkhandus (Apr 25, 2009)

*"Uh, yeah, I knew he was here.  I was there when he went t' check on Muzdum.  My stupid new familiar brought him some kind of poison instead o' proper beer or wine like I ordered.  I was a little too.....distracted to think of mentioning it,"* the wizard hedges.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Apr 25, 2009)

*"Miss me? But Ah saw ye yesterday. Ye were more like before that time, cold and sarcastic. Ye are all huggy now. Humans are weird, tha's fer damn sure"* The dwarf says raising his populated eyebrows. He accepts the hug anyway, because you know, beneath all that 'Hard dwarf' exterior he's just a tender drunk dwarf.


----------



## ethandrew (Apr 26, 2009)

Estelle glares at Alaric and her eyes widen in an I Told You So[/i] at Muzdum's mention of them meeting the day prior. Sitting back down next to Alaric, Estelle mutters softly in response to the dwarf, "I just haven't been myself lately. Literally. I'll explain later."

She sits silent for a moment, lost in a thought. William was here, in this very town. There hadn't been a day in which he'd been gone from her thoughts ever since they parted ways. It wasn't the happiest of goodbyes either, one she regrets greatly. "So if William is here then I guess I don't care about the orcs. When does this little debate thing start? It sounds absolutely exhilarating," she deadpans.


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Apr 27, 2009)

OOC: Jemal, are you still with us?

*Approaching the City: Dragon's Flight*

Pryzm sees the city walls ahead, the gate the humans use below, the top of the wall above.  Humans with crossbows stand on the top of the wall and some of them have taken note of her flight.  The crossbows start to rise, pointed in her direction.

Odon's shoulders slump as Pryzm takes off, "Damn."  The half-giant starts to trot after the dragon, trying to keep her in sight.  Aohdan is able to outpace the half-giant and manages to keep up with Pryzm as she nears the city walls.

Meanwhile, Shayuri's father turns to face her, anger creasing his features.  He looks into Shayuri's eyes and the anger melts away, though the disappointment does not.  "Go, then."

Shayuri, Valen and William see Aohdan and Odon chasing after the distraught dragon, who is approaching the city walls.

*The Candle District: Peril at Every Turn*

Aleera rolls her eyes and grabs Renaldo by the sleeve, "We don't have time for this, you foppish fool.  I saw you at the archery shoot and last night we killed a plague-mad dragon at the Guild tavern.  Satisified?"

The elven woman pulls Renaldo toward a nearby tavern entrance as the thugs close in.

*The Debate Tent: The Debate Begins*

Alaric recalls from his studies that doppelgangers are shapeshifting creatures originating in Thay (and thought to have been created there).  He also recalls that they have the ability to detect thoughts, which enhances their disguise abilities.

Johen, Alaric, and Muzdum are called to the morderator's table to hear the rules of the debate, as well as about a dozen other contestants including Lady Devera de Sisan, Lady Nineveh d'Anovia, and Vashar, the young Thayvian the group rescued the night before at the Adventurer's Guild tavern after the plague-mad silver dragon's attack.

Estelle is asked by a guard to take a seat in the audience.  Audience seating is filling up rapidly, with some spectators forced to stand in the back of the tent.  An odd sensation emanates from the rapiers, a feeling of foreboding, as if danger were present.

The judges double check the sign-up sheets upon finding two entrants missing, then call out, "Is there a Shayuri or Aohdan present?"

When their absence is confirmed, the moderator frowns and continues, "Let it be noted that Aohdan, competing for Lordship of Silvergard, and Shayuri, competing for an unclaimed territory, have forfeited the debate event."

He proceeds to explain the rules, "Entrants will be paired by random drawing during the first round of the debate.  The winner from each pairing will move on to the next round, the loser will be eliminated."

OOC: The Rules of the Debate.

Each round of the debate works as follows: The moderator will pose a question.  A coin toss (1d2 on Invisible Castle) determines who goes first.  The first debater will be able to state their viewpoint on the question (a Diplomacy check, with a circumstance modifier between -2 and +2, as determined by the DM, applied based on how well you express your answer.  The second debater may then rebutt (Diplomacy check, with the same potential modifier).  The second debater then gets to make their answer, with their opponent also having the opportunity to rebutt (again, Diplomacy checks).   Finally, each entrant is given the opportunity to make closing statements (one more opposed Diplomacy check).

Wnning the round allows you to continue on to the next round and earns one point toward overall tournament standings.  Winning all three opposed checks in the round earns you two points toward overall tournament standings.  Getting a natural 20 on any of the three rolls _and_ winning the round earns you five ponts toward overall tournament standings. 

*Pairings*

Since the rounds are single elimination, by luck of the draw, one debater will get a pass on the first round, though that individual won't earn any tournament points either.

Lady Nineveh vs (one of the less important NPCs)

Johen vs Londa (a noble born woman from Guare competing for Lordship of Guare) - Roll 1d2.  On a 1 Johen goes first.

Muzdum vs Durani Von (a halfling man competing for Lordship of Sisan) - Roll 1d2.  On a 1 Muzdum goes first.

Lady Devera vs (one of the less important NPCs)

NPC vs NPC

Alaric vs Deidrich (a farmer from a northern province competing for one of the unclaimed territories) - Roll 1d2.  On a 1 Alaric goes first.

NPC vs NPC

Vashar (competing for an unclaimed territory) gets the first round pass.

*The Prize*

A gold chalice worth 500 gp.

[sblock=DM's Notes]*Current Tournament Point Totals* - PCs and important NPCs only

0 - Aohdan (Silvergard)
2 - Valen (Silvergard)
4 - Captain Jannus (Vedlund)
7 - Shokar (Silvergard)
7 - Shayuri (Unnamed Territory)
11 - Muzdum (Silvergard)
16 - Lady Devera (Sisan)

*Tournament Events*

Day One Morning: Opening Ceremony
Day One Afternoon: Archery (Shayuri, Aohdan, Valen, Muzdum, Jannus, Lady Devera, Shokar) - Done. Winner: Lady Devera
Day One Evening: Debate (Shayuri, Aohdan, Johen, Muzdum, Alaric, Vashar, Lady Nineveh, Lady Devera)

Day Two Morning: Fox Hunt (Valen, Johen, Muzdum, Jannus, Lady Nineveh, Shokar)
Day Two Afternoon: Wrestling (Aohdan, Valen, Muzdum, Alaric, Vashar, Shokar)
Day Two Evening: Oratory (Shayuri, Johen, Muzdum, Alaric, Vashar, Lady Nineveh)

Day Three Morning: Joust (Aohdan, Valen, Muzdum, Jannus)
Day Three Afternoon: Castles (Shayuri, Valen, Johen, Muzdum, Alaric, Vashar, Lady Nineveh, Lady Devera)
Day Three Evening: Drinking Contest (Shayuri, Aohdan, Valen, Muzdum, Alaric, Jannus, Lady Devera, Shokar)

Day Four Morning: Dueling (Shayuri, Aohdan, Valen, Renaldo, Muzdum, Alaric, Jannus, Vashar, Lady Nineveh, Lady Devera, Shokar)
Day Four Afternoon: Deliberation of the Judges/Grand Fete
Day Four Evening: Bestowing of Titles and Lands/Closing Ceremony[/sblock]


----------



## Jemal (Apr 27, 2009)

*OOC: Doh, completely missed the last like.. page of this thread!*
IC: 
"We should probably be chasing the dragon... Heh, there's words I'd not expected to ever hear myself say, though I surely dreamed it in different context when I was a child."  A wistful smile crosses the Paladins face, though he shakes it off and looks up at the archers raising their bows.  "Not the time to reminisce, I suppose.."
William Shrugs to those with him and charges after Aohdon and Odon, silently thankful that he wore lighter armour than that usually worn by knights.


----------



## Helfdan (Apr 28, 2009)

Valen smiles grimly as he jogs onward beside William.  His thoughts are still on Aleera's odd behavior.


----------



## Yttermayn (Apr 28, 2009)

Aohdan redoubles his efforts to pace the dragon when he sees the archers raise their weapons.  "HOLD!  DON'T SHOOT!" He bellows over and over at the top of his lungs.  He waves his arms as he full gallops trying to get the guards attention.


----------



## Arkhandus (Apr 28, 2009)

*"Try not t' gnaw yer own arms off in boredom, Estelle.  It would be a little bit of a turnoff,"* Alaric jokes, before he goes over to where the officials tell him to wait for his turn.

After the coin flip, it looks like Alaric goes second in his debate.
1d2=2


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 28, 2009)

crazy_monkey1956 said:


> OOC: Jemal, are you still with us?
> *The Candle District: Peril at Every Turn*
> 
> Aleera rolls her eyes and grabs Renaldo by the sleeve, "We don't have time for this, you foppish fool.  I saw you at the archery shoot and last night we killed a plague-mad dragon at the Guild tavern.  Satisified?"
> ...




"_forgive me mi lady, "_*oof*, Ths suddenss of the tug momentarily breaks his whispered sentance as she pulls the swords man towards the tavern, _ But I just left the doppleganger that i thought was a real person.I had to make sure you are really you, if you know what i mean."_ 

as they approach the tavern door he glances back to see what the thugs were doing. agains one, he could win. against that many seen, and unknown unseen in the crowd, he would for certainly be dead, and the doppleganger would assimilate his personality and kill his pricious charge. that would be an unacceptable death.

he follows the elvin woman as best he can.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Apr 28, 2009)

The coin flips favouring the dwarf. (1)
*"Alrighty, me first then!"* he comments rubbing his hands.


----------



## ethandrew (Apr 28, 2009)

Estelle smiles at Alaric, "Oh, they'd grow back." She winks and moves along to the side of the proceedings, hoping to blend in and go unnoticed, but the sheer beauty of the girl makes that task always seem impossible. Still, she'd try her best to find a dark corner or a tall shadow to rest in while she watches the debates.


----------



## Shayuri (Apr 28, 2009)

Shayuri shrinks back from the disappointment in her father's eyes, and nearly recants. She'd do anything to take it back, to see him proud of her. But...

_Be of firm heart. Make your decision, as well as you can when you make it, and stick to it. Even the wrong course is better than no course at all._

It occurred to Shayuri that the man who'd told her that probably never realized it would one day drive her to do something other than what he wanted. It hadn't occurred to her either, at the time.

She wanted to say she was sorry...but she wasn't, so she didn't. This was the right thing. It might hurt her father's feelings, but it could save a life. She wasn't sorry.

"I'll be back as soon as I can be."

And with that she turned and ran after the dragon, after the centaur, after the giant...after the whole damn menagerie.

_Please let this be true, and not just some delusion or plot...I don't know what I'd do if I did this for nothing..._


----------



## Amaury (Apr 28, 2009)

Johen walks up to his opponent and salutes her briefly by nodding his head before saying: "Hello, glad to be confronting you in this debate. My name is Johen, from Turen. Please, be first to start.."

Johen then awaits the question and checks the judges trying to figure out what sort of characters they are, and what would interest them most: logical arguments, passionate tone, etc.


1d2=2


----------



## shadowmask (Apr 30, 2009)

Pryzm continues to fly toward the city proper.  _I don't know why he got mad at me all of a sudden.  Odon isn't usually like that._  She sniffles.  _Besides, it's not like I didn't *tell* him I was bored and wanted to do something else._

As she approaches the wall, Pryzm angles her flight to go over the top.  She sees Aohdan waving his arms agitatedly at a full gallop.  _I wonder what he's doing.  It looks like fun; I wonder if flapping my wings and flying will count in this game._  Flapping with renewed energy, she flies up at a nearly perpendicular angle to the ground.  "Look, Aohdan!  See, I can play that game, too."  She soars into the sunlight causing the light to bounce off her scales in colored bands reminiscent of her name. 

_Flying is so free._  Pryzm laughs with pleasure and swings around toward the wall again.  Finally seeing the guards with crossbows raised, she's startled enough that it affects her flight; the others see her drop a good 10 feet toward the ground before regaining her flight.  She flies straight toward the wall in order to land where the guards are.  "Hi!  I'm Pryzm."


----------



## Shayuri (May 4, 2009)

(preemptive 4rth page bump)


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (May 4, 2009)

*The City Walls*

The words leave Pryzm's mouth, "Hi!  I'm Pryzm."

Aohdan's voice carries up to the wall, "HOLD! DON'T SHOOT!"

Odon, William, Valen and Shayuri are still too far away...

Nissa was one of many new guards, pushed through training hastily to get more bodies around the city for the tournaments.  The city needed the extra security and many had been recruited to fill the ranks of the guards.  Nissa was one such new recruit.  Just two weeks ago, she was a street kid, a low ranking member of one of the thieves' guilds.  Now, she was guarding the city wall....facing a dragon.

A thousand thoughts jumbled through her mind, all of them drowned out by one overwhelming emotion...fear.  _A dragon was attacking the city!_ That thought pierced her fear.  Sweat poured down her back.  She couldn't remember anything about dragons in her training.  But, dragons were evil, marauding monsters, weren't they?  Resolve finally penetrated the haze of fear and she took aim...

OOC: Pryzm is flat-footed.  Aohdan has a chance to get one action in before the guard fires...make it a good one.  

*The Candle District*

Aleera pulls Renaldo into _The Gentle Repose_, one of the many taverns in the Candle District and an unofficial meeting ground for many of the city's mercenaries.

Aleera pushes through the crowd and into a dark corner, "Make yourself useful and watch the entrance."  Without further explanation she leaves Renaldo there and heads back into the crowd, though Renaldo can still see her, speaking to a rough looking man, probably a mercenary leader of some sort.

Renaldo sees the thugs begin to enter the tavern, but only three of them.  The other three are nowhere to be seen.

*The Debate*

Estelle

A tingle goes up Estelle's spine.  Something dangerous is in the tent and the rapiers are practically vibrating...whatever it is, they sense it, too.

Johen

The debate moderator poses the following issue, "The Vedlund Stone Quarry is the primary supplier of the stone blocks being used to replace the wooden walls currently defending the capital city.  The House of Commons has unaminously stated that such an improvement is vital to the city's defense.  However, the Quarrymen's Guild is demanding better compensation and defense of the quarry itself, citing last year's tragedy and continuing reports that the quarry may be haunted.  The city's defense budget cannot withstand such an expense.  How would you resolve this conflict?"

Londa opens, "The answer is really quite simple.  If the Quarrymen's Guild will not budge in their stance, simply take the contract elsewhere.  Vedlund has always been dependent on the capital and can't afford to not have the contract.  They really have no choice in the matter.  Guare timber is just as strong and cheaper I might add."  

Londa's Round 1 Diplomacy check (1d20+2=6) 

OOC: Johen may now make a rebuttal to Londa's statement and try to beat Londa's roll with a Diplomacy check of his own.  The DM may apply a circumstance bonus or penalty depending on how well worded your response is.

Muzdum

The debate moderator poses the following issue, "The Mercenary's Guild has petitioned the House of Commons again this year to provide additional security during the Tournaments.  And again they have been denied, the House of Commons stating that many members of the Mercenary's Guild have criminal records and cannot be trusted in such an important capacity.  However, the Mercenary Guild's representative has made assurances that the Guild's members are trustworthy and are much cheaper to pay than hiring massive numbers of temporary guardsmen every Tournament season, many of whom are insufficiently trained.  Would you utilize the Mercenary's Guild for Tournament season security?  Why or why not?"

OOC: Muzdum gets to open.  Make a Diplomacy check.  The DM may apply a circumstance bonus or penalty depending on how well worded your response is.

Alaric

The debate moderator poses the following issue, "Lady Dawn de Guare has, during the eight years that she has served as Guare's Lord, brought Guare from the brink of destitution to its current status as one of the most prosperous domains in Azgund.  In addition, she has unified what was once two minor provinces, Guare du Nord and Guare du Sud, into one of the most powerful and influential in Azgund, as well as the largest.  However, during this time she has also been the High Priestess of the Lord and Lady of Shadow, building a grand temple in Guare's capital and pushing a religious agenda here in the nation's capital.  The issue has been conveniently shelved for the moment with Dawn's abdication this year, but, should a Lord or Lady be allowed to also be a religious leader, especially when potential conflicts of interest arise?  Why or why not?"

Deidrich opens, "Well, uh, your honor, the way I see it, the tournament rules let anyone compete, even foreign folk who ain't even from around here.  So, I don't suppose it ought to matter one way or the other what religion they follow."

Deidrich's Round 1 Diplomacy Check (1d20-3=1) 

OOC: Alaric may now make a rebuttal to Deidrich's statement and try to beat Deidrich's roll with a Diplomacy check of his own.  The DM may apply a circumstance bonus or penalty depending on how well worded your response is.


----------



## Voda Vosa (May 4, 2009)

The dwarf takes his turn first, crossing his massive forearms in front of his chest. *"Well, if ye ask any dwarf they'll tell ye to go fer the cheapest, tha's fer damn sure. But!" *Muzdum raises his finger *"If ye ask an intelligent dwarf, he'll ask some questions first. Fer example, how much do those mercs get paid fer their job. If tha's some reasonable numbers, they wont be tempted to steal er make anythin' stupid. If tha's the case, well, why the hell no? Ye got a Mercs guild fer somthin', aint ye? Use yer resources wisely and ye'll have more money. And money is a scarce recourse. It always is"*
Diplomacy: 15


----------



## ethandrew (May 4, 2009)

Estelle tunes out the questions and answers, hearing nothing but the screaming threat hollering in her mind. With both hands on her rapiers, she slinks in the shadows as best as she can, scanning the crowd for irregularities, for others, like her, not paying attention to the debate, per se, but possibly the debaters or its audience.

Oddly enough she looks for two people, the half-elf who haunts her thoughts and herself, hoping the rapiers will be able to help her where her eyes might fail.

Estelle's Hide Check of 30, and a Spot check of 2 if needed.


----------



## Amaury (May 4, 2009)

Johen salutes the jury by bowing slightly, takes his time a bit before replying: "Ladies and Gentlemen, my esteemed opponent has offered a logical answer to the Vedlund Stone Quary conflict: take the business elsewhere. But I would dispute the value of such proposal. 
The reason is simple: is there a viable alternative? My esteemed opponent only offered timber as one alternative. I for one am not in favour of such use of our forests and so is the House. So are there other quarries close enough to make it a viable alternative? Obviously not, else the wise men of the House would have already made the switch. 

Now, let's look at the claim of the Quarrymen Guild... What do they want? Two things: firstly better compensation and secondly a form of permanent protection to counter the possible haunting of their mine! 
Hum.. better compensation? Why? Are they providing a different product? No. So why should the City agree their claim? 
Ah! The threat of an unknown danger, of some ghosts hauting the tunnels of the mine? Well, considering the extraordinary and dramatic events that took place last year, one can certainly be sympathetic to that part of the Guild's claim.. But does this require better compensation? Does it require a permanent -and costly- protection?? What if one could demonstrate that the ghosts only exist in the minds of the surviving miners?

You've understood it, Ladies and Gentlemen, other solutions exist.
The proposal to this conflict that I offer to your consideration would be the following one: 
1) Agree to finance an investigation party to check the hauting hypothesis. Such party could easily be hired at a minimal cost - and a one-off cost - at the Adventurer's Guild. They have experts who would assess and possibly clear the ghost threat.
2) Agree to sign a contract between the City of Azgund and the Quarrymen Guild to commit to a certain tonnage of cut stones at an agreed price. This contract would be beneficial to both parties: first, the City would ensure it gets a continuous supply of stones and no surprises with price inflation. Second, the Guild would get a guaranteed flow of cash over a extended period of time, enabling it to compensate its miners better and possibly pay for any additional protection measures should it still wish to undertake them!

With a bit of negotiation, I have no doubt that the Guild could be convinced if the haunting threat was to be removed. After all the City of Azgund is offering its miners the contract of the century with the erection of the city stone wall! 
Thank you!" 



OOC: same!
Diplo (1d20+2=6)


----------



## Arkhandus (May 4, 2009)

Alaric rebutts *"I respectfully disagree, yer honor.  Whether or not anyone may compete for a Lordship, their other loyalties should have a bearing on how likely they are t'be chosen for it or allowed t'keep it.  Their duty's to Azgund an' the citizens o' their province, an' that should come b'fore any other loyalties or devotions.  They can't be objective if they're kissin' up t' some other person or group, even if it's one o' the....ascended.  They're bound t' put those agendas b'fore their duties in the Lordship."*

Diplomacy: 11
1d20+1=11


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 4, 2009)

crazy_monkey1956 said:


> *The Candle District*
> 
> Aleera pulls Renaldo into _The Gentle Repose_, one of the many taverns in the Candle District and an unofficial meeting ground for many of the city's mercenaries.
> 
> ...




Renaldo will try to subtle get Alleera's attention and will point to his eyes and hold up 3 fingers and nod in the direction of the arriving thugs









*OOC:*


I am guessing a bluff check to convey the information of the fact that renaldo sees 3 of the 6 thugs enter the tavern







subtly get Aleer's attention:
1d20+6=26
OOOOO nat 20!

subly tell her that he sees 3 othe 6 thugs approach:
1d20+6=22


----------



## Yttermayn (May 5, 2009)

Aohdan swipes a large carmeled apple from a man in the crowd just as he's about to take his first bite as he runs by at top speed.  He rears his arm back for a mighty throw and chucks the apple with all his strength at the poor guard.  "DON'T SHOOT!!!!!" He bellows again with all the power his horse-lungs can muster.

Apple chuck: 1d20+4=19


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 9, 2009)

*bump up *


----------



## Shayuri (May 11, 2009)

(*rescued from page 3!*)


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (May 11, 2009)

*The City Gates*

Aohdan's apple clangs off of the guard's ill fitting helmet.  She looks down at the centaur and lets out a little yelp, "Another monster!"  However, a guard captain notices the ruckus and orders the young guard to lower her crossbow.  He shouts out to Aohdan and the others, "Is this dragon a friend of yours?"

William, Valen, and Shayuri catch up to the centaur and the half-giant at this point.

*The Candle District: The Gentle Repose*

Aleera subtly nods back at Renaldo.  The mercenary departs and soon he and several other mercs start up a seemingly drunken round of singing, rather conveniently closing the thugs into their circle as the whole bar starts to laugh and sing raucously.

Aleera makes her way back to Renaldo, "I bought us some time, but the other thugs are probably waiting for us at the back entrance.  Think we can handle them?"

*The Debate*

Estelle

Estelle is able to conceal herself well enough, though her attention is more focused on finding a hiding spot than spotting as she can make out no one supsicious at the moment.  An image of Anareesa flashes through her mind, apparently from the rapiers, and Estelle spots the girl from the circus refilling the water cups for the debaters.  She's currently filling Alaric's cup.

Alaric

A servant girl passes by Alaric, refilling his and Deidrich's cups with water.  

OOC: Score = Alaric 1, Deidrich 0

The moderator nods and says to Alaric, "What regulations would you put in place to restrict such individuals from lordship while still respecting their rights as citizens?"

OOC: Another Diplomacy check, please.  Deidrich will get a rebuttal this time around after Alaric's opening statement.

Johen

OOC: +2 circumstance bonus on Johen's roll.  Score = Johen 1, Londa 0

The moderator offers Johen a follow-up question, to which Johen gets to open, with Londa making a rebuttal, "Other than the greater defensive potential of stone over timber, what other reasons are there to not utilize the less expensive timber resources of other provinces?"

OOC: Another Diplomacy check, please.

Muzdum

Durani Von smiles and makes his rebuttal, "Well said, good dwarf, well said.  It's always about money, isn't it?  Still, it seems to me that if the mercenary guild, wanted more money, they could just offer their services to the Explorer's League or to the outlying provinces.  Goodness knows Vedlund could use all the help they can get against the annual orc raids.  But, can you really trust someone whose primary motivation is gold?  What if someone else makes a better offer, hmm?  What then?"

Diplomacy for Durani's rebuttal (1d20+6=10) 

OOC: Score = Muzdum 1, Durani 0

The moderator nods to Muzdum, then turns to Durani for the followup question, "If the mercenary guild is not the answer, what then would you do to improve the training and morale of the new guard recruits."

"Recruit them more than two weeks in advance, of course.  Give them a full year of training like the standard guardsmen get.  Give those that excel a chance to stay on permanently."

Diplomacy check for Durani's followup opening (1d20+6=8) 

OOC: Muzdum may now make a rebuttal (another Diplomacy check, please).


----------



## Amaury (May 11, 2009)

Johen bows slightly at the honor granted to him by the judges and says: 
"Well, you will understand my answer when I tell you that I am a servant of Lady Nature, a protector of the forests and their inhabitants...

Trees are living species. Yes they do not talk, nor think, but they are the creaturees of Lady Nature. They are at the basis of our lives. They are homes to many animals and creatures that are necessary to our own existence. Dead wood can be used easily to help us warm our homes. So trees deserve to live their lives just as we all do. Cutting trees unnecessarily is a direct affront to Lady Nature.

And, we have seen what happens when a licence is granted to woodcutters. They destroy the forest as cupidity and haste override any desire to maintain the forest as a renewable source. Where there was life, there is emptiness. 

Thank you."

Johen knows that his beliefs may not be shared by the crowd or judges as they did not get his education, but he opts to be honest with this and maybe to get a few people to see things differently.

OOC: well..
diplo (1d20+2=5)


----------



## Voda Vosa (May 11, 2009)

*"Ye know what? Ye should pay them more. It's all 'bout money, tha's fer damn sure. Money moves the world 'round ye, no point in denyin' it. If ye raise the salaries, ye'll have more moralized troops, more willin' to beat a thief, more willin' to risk their neck fer the others. And it's al'bout money. Pay a good ol' dwarven instructor, anyone can tell ye dwarves are the best martial instructors ye can found. If ye can pay them. It's al'bout money. As clear as Moradin's glasses."* the dwarf replies. 

Diplomacy: 15 IC loves me lately. I hope this doesn't end up soon >.<


----------



## ethandrew (May 11, 2009)

Estelle's shadowed eyes open wide in confusion and dismay, a slow suspicion dawning on her, pooling from the collection of incomplete hints and feelings. She looks around quickly, planning her path and with a moments hesitation and indecision, she darts from her hidden spot. With deftness and agility far above one would think of a girl her age and size, Estelle cuts through the crowd as fast as possible, straight toward Alaric, and reaches him with a slap of his hand, sending the cup of cool, refreshing, and most likely much-needed water crashing to the ground, spraying a few closer-by's with its content.

She stops for just a moment, knowing full well that she has the eyes of everyone staring straight at her, she turns to Anareesa, and points a finger toward the girl's chest, "I can't believe you." She shakes her head at the girl and looks toward Alaric, "Sorry." With an apologetic face she states matter of factly, "Just don't drink the water."

I'm not sure what rolls, if any, you'll need from me. Let me know and I'll bust 'em out.


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 12, 2009)

> The Candle District: The Gentle Repose
> 
> Aleera subtly nods back at Renaldo. The mercenary departs and soon he and several other mercs start up a seemingly drunken round of singing, rather conveniently closing the thugs into their circle as the whole bar starts to laugh and sing raucously.
> 
> Aleera makes her way back to Renaldo, "I bought us some time, but the other thugs are probably waiting for us at the back entrance. Think we can handle them?"




Renaldo smiles a wide humorlous smile, "they are responsible for threatening mi charges life. they will get what the deserve, or i shall die trying." with that , he loosens his rapier and prepares to exit via the back door. 

If Aleera does not stop him, he goes first....a gentleman always shields a lady from danger.


----------



## Yttermayn (May 12, 2009)

crazy_monkey1956 said:


> *The City Gates*
> 
> Aohdan's apple clangs off of the guard's ill fitting helmet.  She looks down at the centaur and lets out a little yelp, "Another monster!"  However, a guard captain notices the ruckus and orders the young guard to lower her crossbow.  He shouts out to Aohdan and the others, "Is this dragon a friend of yours?"
> 
> William, Valen, and Shayuri catch up to the centaur and the half-giant at this point.




Aohdan skids to a halt, dirt plowed by his hooves flying.  "In a manner of speaking." he shouts back.  "My apologies, she is young and precocious, and inexperienced in the ways of men.  But she won't harm you, unless you attack first." 'I hope.' Aohdan adds mentally.  "Please allow us to escort her back somewhere out of your way, good sirs and madam."


----------



## Jemal (May 12, 2009)

*Huff.. puff* William stops beside the centaur, catching his breath while Aohdan speaks.  'I'd almost forgotten how well spoken the horse-man was.' he thinks to himself as he clears his throat and stands beside his companion, calling up to the guard captain as he draws himself up to his full height (Though he still looks small in comparison to the mighty half-horse)  

"Please good sir, Neither us nor the dragon mean any harm to you, nor to your great city.  I know little of dragons, but I know the centaur, and if he'll vouch for her, then I, Sir William Windwalker, shall vouch for both of them."

[sblock=ooc]
Diplomacy Check if needed. (1d20+9=25)
[/sblock]


----------



## Arkhandus (May 12, 2009)

Alaric thinks on the question for a moment, then Estelle rushes out of the crowd and slaps his water away!  "Hey!  What gives?!" he exclaims.  Then, "...Fine," as he turns and goes to retrieve one of his own waterskins from his backpack on the floor nearby.


----------



## Helfdan (May 12, 2009)

Valen stands beside William, but having little talent for diplomacy, he remains silent.


----------



## Shayuri (May 12, 2009)

Shayuri trots to a halt with the others, but is clearly agitated and wanting to keep going. She calls up, "We're trying to save a life here! Every moment we delay could make it too late. Please let us through! All of us!"


----------



## shadowmask (May 12, 2009)

Pryzm drops like a stone toward the gathered friends.  Landing with a less than graceful *thump*, the young dragon maneuvers herself behind Odon.  She speaks in an un-Pryzm-like soft, shaky voice, "I'm sorry."  The young dragon is trembling enough that the others can hear the slight chiming of her scales.  She drops her head toward the ground and doesn't look at anyone.


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (May 12, 2009)

OOC: Experimenting with upping the pace to updating as soon as everyone gets a post in.  Let me know if it ends up being too fast.

*The Debate*

Johen

Londa rolls her eyes before beginning her rebuttal, "My opponenent seeks to bring his backwards, rustic, foreign religion into this debate and into Azgund.  Comparatively speaking, Turen is, no offense, practically destitute because they refuse to exploit the abundant resources at their fingertips.  We have no such restrictions and Azgund's wealth outstrips every other nation.  There is no reason to not utilize those resources.  None."

Londa's rebuttal (1d20+2=14) 

OOC: Score = Johen 1, Londa 1

The moderator nods to Londa and then states, "You may now make closing statements on this issue.  Londa, please proceed."

Londa gives Johen a smug smirk before beginning, "My opponent would have you believe that the defense of this city should be of secondary concern to, ahem, preserving nature.  Further, he would have you coddle the Quarrymen's Guild and give in to their demands, rather than simply moving the business elsewhere, which is, by far, more cost effective.  If you allow the Guilds to exert such power and authority they will surely undermine the rightful rule of the nobility in this glorious nation.  That simply cannot be allowed.  Put them in their place or put them in the poor house.  And, as far as this silly Tureni notion of preserving natural resources...they are called 'resources' for a reason.  Thank you."

Londa's Closing Statements (1d20+2=8) 

OOC: Johen may now make his closing statements (and another Diplomacy roll).

Muzdum

The moderator nods to Muzdum again.

OOC: Score = Muzdum 2, Durani 0

The moderator says, "You may now make closing statements.  Muzdum, you may start."

OOC: Another Diplomacy check, please.

Alaric and Estelle

The serving girl, Anareesa, stares blankly at Estelle, seemingly not recognizing her, her eyes dull and glazed.

OOC: Alaric and Estelle may make Sense Motive checks.  Alaric may also make a Spellcraft check.

Meanwhile, Deidrich, Alaric's opponent, looks at the moderator, "Uh, does this mean we're done?"

He drinks from his water glass...and passes out, convulsing violently before becoming still and lifeless.

The moderator gets to his feet and points at Anareesa, "Guards, arrest her!"  Several guards move up to do just that.  A cleric of the Healing Light, the same one that tended to Muzdum earlier, makes his way to Deidrich, "This man has been poisoned...the same toxin used against the dwarf in the archery competition I believe."

*The City Gates*

The guard captain nods to William, "Very well, but be aware that any mischief caused by that creature is now your responsibility, sir.  Please proceed."

Odon gently lifts Pryzm into his arms, "I am sorry, too.  I should not have lost patience with you."  He turns to the others, "Shayuri is right, we should make haste, for Pryzm's sake as well.  I fear this city is too much for her."

OOC: Unless someone posts otherwise, I'll assume with the next update that the group proceeds to the Arcane Academy.

*The Candle District: The Gentle Repose*

Aleera nods grimly, pulling her longsword as she leads the way to the back entrance, grumbling in Elven.

The back entrance leads to a service alley where the tavern gets deliveries and dumps its garbage.  The left side of the ally is currently blocked by a pile of such garbage, leaving only the right...where four shadowy figures wait.

Aleera whispers to Renaldo, "Ever hear of the Cat and Mouse tactic?  We both go after one of them, one on either side.  You keep him busy while I stab him in the back.  Got it?"


----------



## ethandrew (May 12, 2009)

Estelle's Sense Motive check of 3.

Estelle looks at Anareesa as she's arrested and escorted out, a look of utmost betrayal lining her sad face. Once she's out of the area she looks at the body of Alaric's opponent and then at Alaric himself. "I guess I could've slapped his water out too," she says in an voice not quite there.


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 12, 2009)

> The Candle District: The Gentle Repose
> 
> Aleera nods grimly, pulling her longsword as she leads the way to the back entrance, grumbling in Elven.
> 
> ...




He looks at her and says ,"how unsporting...but there are four of them and two of us, so unsporting it is.Renaldo will move to flank which ever one that Aleera is after,"which one dies first mi'lady?" then to the thugs he says, "you boys looking for me?"


----------



## Voda Vosa (May 12, 2009)

*"Well, Ah' have nothin' more to add. Ah' just want..." the dwarf turns to the crowd "... to make ye understand, tha' money 's not a bad thin', ye must be thinkin' coldly when usin' it, or ye'll be goin' to dilapidate it. Humans don't have a good grasp on money. Nothin' personal, but Ah can see that glitch in yer eyes when ye see money"* The dwarf closes one eye and points to no one in particular *"Money can be used wisely, or can be used with foley. Buy yerselves a good weapon, tha's a good investment. But yerselves a new hat, tha's wastin' money!"* the dwarf pokes his right palm with his sturdy left middle finger. *"Ye can't afford to used money unwisely, ye have not tha' much money to be using it like a king er somethin'. If ye want security, ye pay a good amount to the mercenary guild, it'll be cheapest anyway, and if ye pay them well enough, ye'll be quite sure tha' no son 'f a farmer can bet yer numbers with a few coins. Use yer resources wisely and ye'll goin' to have money to spend, but spend it good, or the rats will eat ye up. Take me as an example, I have just a few month in this town, and Ah'd amassed quite a good amount of gold working hard in my smithy. Ye know why? Because ye humans can't control yer urge to spend yer money! It's an advise, use yer money with yer head, not with yer instincts."* Muzdum finishes, facing the judges again, and smiling back at the man in front of him *"Yer turn lad"*
Muzdum rolled a 9


----------



## Arkhandus (May 12, 2009)

"Oh for cryin' out loud!!!" Alaric exclaims, stumbling back from Diedrich.  He looks at the serving girl and notices her blank stare, squinting at her for a moment while he tries to figure it out.

"What the heck?!?  What's with all the bloody poison!?!  First Muzdum, now us?!  That's it, I'm not drinking or eating _anything else_ that I didn't get _myself_," he grumbles.  The wizard glances at Estelle, muttering "Thanks, I guess," then looks down at Diedrich with a frown.  "Damn."

After a few moments, he looks up at the judge and asks"Uh, I don't know what this means for the debate, but it's definitely a bad sign for the tourney.  Someone sent poison to my friend in the archery tournament, and now they just tried to poison me and....well, *did* poison Diedrich."

_OOC: Sense Motive of 20 and Spellcraft of 21.  W00t!  And so unexpected after all those cruddy rolls last week...._
1d20+1=20, 1d20+5=21


----------



## Helfdan (May 13, 2009)

Valen walks beside Odon as they enter the city.  He throws back his hood, displaying his lean, rugged features, but the smile he directs at Pryzm is kindly.  "Worry not, little one.  I hail from a woodland realm myself, and have yet to feel completely comfortable in this stone-pile they call a city.  But you'll do fine."


----------



## Yttermayn (May 13, 2009)

Relieved that the wyrmling is safe, Aohdan just quietly follows the others toward the academy.


----------



## Amaury (May 13, 2009)

crazy_monkey1956 said:


> Londa rolls her eyes before beginning her rebuttal, "My opponenent seeks to bring his backwards, rustic, foreign religion into this debate and into Azgund.  Comparatively speaking, Turen is, no offense, practically destitute because they refuse to exploit the abundant resources at their fingertips.  We have no such restrictions and Azgund's wealth outstrips every other nation.  There is no reason to not utilize those resources.  None."
> 
> Londa's rebuttal (1d20+2=14)
> 
> ...




Johen replies in a quiet and soft voice: "I for one would not take advice from someone who judges neighbours or another nation so quickly and with such cynism.
I for one would not listen to someone's advice when it is to impose your will to others. This leads to conflict. 
Long time and mutually benefiting solutions only happen through negotiation and through sets of rules. 
Else you may as well enslave the miners, if we follow your advice.

No, the solution is the one I described: negotiate a contract signed by both parties that will ensure that the great city of Azgund gets the defences it needs and satisfies the Guild by providing them with a guaranteed income and thus ways to improve the security of its miners. 
Considering the size of the contract the city of Azgund has to offer, I have no doubt its representatives will get an excellent deal from the Guild, forging lasting relations that are in the interest and the benefit of everyone.

I rest my case. Thank you.

Diplo (1d20+2=14)


----------



## Voda Vosa (May 13, 2009)

The dwarf turns to see the commotion at Alaric's place. *"Well, tha's a security breach if ye ask me"* he says, pointing at the scene.


----------



## ethandrew (May 13, 2009)

Estelle notices Muzdum's glance over at the unfolded scene, she smiles and pantomimes a don't-drink-the-water-or-it-will-kill-you complete with elaborate hand gestures and a lagging of the tongue.

Bluff check to Muzdum of 21


----------



## Voda Vosa (May 13, 2009)

The dwarf raises a thumb remembering the effects of Alaric's booze.


----------



## Shayuri (May 15, 2009)

Shayuri gives the guard on the wall a mutely accusing look for having even considered shooting such a young and friendly dragon, then hurries after Prysm and Odon and the others.

"How is this going to work?" she asks the giant, then glances at Aohdan to include him in the question as well. "What do we have to do?"


----------



## shadowmask (May 17, 2009)

Pryzm snuggles closer to Odon as they pass beneath the gates.  She gives Valen a commiserating look and perks up a bit.  To Shayuri, she says, "I don't know what we're supposed to do.  That's what Odon's job is."  She smiles at Aohdan.  "Did you see me?  I was playing your game before the mean metal-person tried to shoot me."

In true Pryzm style, she begins to squirm around to see the town as they walk.


----------



## Jemal (May 17, 2009)

"I must apologize for the guard back there, Pryzm" William smiles at the young dragon "People are not used to dragons, and most tales we hear are of your more vicious kin, so when people see a dragon, they naturally assume the worst.  You will have to be careful, as you'll find most people are far too quick to judge, and will act - often violently - before thinking or giving you a chance to explain yourself."

He turns his gaze to Odon "So the Dragon says you know what we're supposed to do... well then, what ARE we supposed to do?"


----------



## Helfdan (May 18, 2009)

"Excellent question, William."  Valen listens attentively to the conversation as they walk, though he cannot help but continue to wonder about Aleera, whom he has not seen since that morning.


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (May 18, 2009)

*The Debate*

Johen

The moderator nods to Johen and announces, "Johen of Turen is the winner of this match and will move on to the next round of debates.  Congratulations."

OOC: Johen earns 1 point toward overall Tournament standings.

Muzdum

Durani sighs, "Well, good dwarf, you've certainly made your point.  Yes, very well done, very well done.  Still, being of halfling persuasion myself, I've often wondered at the dwarven need to hoard wealth.  Your advise is to spend money wisely, but it seems going the cheaper route doesn't settle the issue at all, really.  Money isn't the only motivator in this world after all.  Loyalty, patriotism, love, even ambition and hatred.  All of these things, if properly guided, can bring about a well trained, sensible defense of this city.  No, money is not the only solution.  Just a part of it."

Durani's Closing Statements (1d20+6=12) 

The moderator nods to Durani and then announces, "Muzdum Blackhammer is the winner of this match and will move on to the next round of debates."

OOC: Muzdum earns 1 point toward overall Tournament standings.

Alaric and Estelle

Alaric sees the telltale signs of enchantment on the serving girl.  The blank eyed stare and general listlessness seems to indicate one of the more powerful enchantment effects, more than a simple _charm_.  More likely _dominate_ or something similar.

The guards haul the girl, who doesn't resist and doesn't seem particularly aware of what's going on, out of the tent.

Deidrich's body is also removed.  Once that is done, the moderator frowns, "Well, unfortunately we can't delay the debate or give you a new opponent, so I'm forced to declare abdication on behalf of the deceased.  Alaric de Reislau, you will move on to the next round of debates, but will earn no points toward overall tournament standings."

Lady Devera and Lady Nineveh both won their round 1 debates and are moving on as well.  The pairings for round 2 are as follows.

Johen vs. Lady Nineveh
Muzdum vs. Lady Devera
Alaric vs. Zander Kale (a young noble-born fellow from Guare, competing for the lordship of Guare)
Vashar vs. (unimportant NPC)

The moderators announce a ten minute recess while the city guard come in to investigate the assassination attempt and arrest the girl, Anareesa.

OOC: Debate Point Totals

0 - Alaric
0 - Vashar
1 - Muzdum
1 - Johen
2 - Lady Nineveh
2 - Lady Devera

*A Back Alley of the Candle District*

OOC: So as not to clutter up this thread with a single PC's combat, head back over to The Journey and we'll resolve the combat there.

*The Arcane Academy*

On the way through the city, Odon smiles and shrugs, "In truth I don't know.  I know only what the One Mind has shown me; that both Pryzm and the dragon-blooded woman are needed.  I am certain that fate will provide us with the answer when we arrive."

The Arcane Academy is a campus of buildings constructed in an architectural style that seems to mix the gothic spires of Thay and the marble pillars of Azgund into a mysterious but pleasing set of easily fortified and defended structures.  The campus is situated on a high hill just outside the city walls to the northeast of the city, with a commanding view of the city itself.  Night has fully settled over the city by the time the group arrives and the view provided is that of a torch and lantern lit vista, seemingly attempting to rival the night sky with its points of light in the darkness.

The Academy is mostly dark and empty, the entrance to the main building manned by a single sentry who admits the group thanks to Shayuri, whom the senty remembers from the day before.  The group is asked to wait in the great hall, where a fire smoulders in a great hearth and a long table for feasts is set up.  The Academy's headmaster, Entan, arrives after a few minutes.

He nods to Shayuri and addresses her primarily as he looks at Pryzm quizzically, "Welcome back.  The sentry told me that this seemed to be rather urgent.  What is it that you need?"


----------



## Arkhandus (May 18, 2009)

Alaric frowns.  *"Well that's disappointing.  It's distressing enough that my opponent just died right in front of me, and that *I* almost bought the farm too, but....I can't even debate the fellow who moved on to the second round without a debate...."*  Alaric grumbles.  No points and he didn't even get to finish debating Diedrich.  Not that it's the poor farmer's fault, but.....why couldn't he have been made of sterner stuff, like Muzdum?

When the guards come to take the girl away, Alaric tells them *"Ah, that girl is under some sort of mental control.  If you look closely, she shows the signs of being out of her senses, someone else commanding her through some enchantment.  And a powerful one at that."*


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 18, 2009)

*OOC:*


moving the candle district fight to the journey... come and see renaldo do something else stupid!


----------



## Helfdan (May 18, 2009)

*Valen Sablewood*

Valen bows to the headmaster.  "Well met, Lord Entan.  We come because we have reason to believe that between this little dragon and our friend Shayuri, we may be able to do something for our ill, scaled friend."


----------



## Yttermayn (May 18, 2009)

Aohdan reminds Odon "There is some part for us to play involving this... ability? curse? That we both have, it's part of the cure somehow."


----------



## Shayuri (May 20, 2009)

Shayuri fidgets with her hands, nervously tugs her hair and finally blurts, "Please let us through. You've no idea what I've given up to come here. We have to be in time!"


----------



## Voda Vosa (May 23, 2009)

the dwarf delivers a few slaps to his face* "Well, clear mind, clear speech" *he says to himself.


----------



## Amaury (May 24, 2009)

Johen smiles briefly ins atisfaction, he salutes his opponent and adds: "Please reconsider your position on the trees.. They deserve much better consideration..."

He then hangs about, staring in the crowd for known faces and stroking Highflyer to calm him down. He waits for the other debate.


----------



## shadowmask (May 24, 2009)

Finally squirming out of Odon's arms, Pryzm lands on the floor with a thump.  She wanders to the table and pokes her head over the top of it obviously looking to see what it holds.  Distractedly, she says, "We're here to help the dragon you're keeping.  Can we see him...her...um...which ever, now?  Please?"  Coming back to herself, she jumps and turns, bumping into Entan.  "Sorry!  Hi, I'm Pryzm.  Are you really a Lord, or are they being nice?  You don't look like a lord.  What do you keep on your table?"  Her afternoon's misadventure clearly forgotten, the young dragon continues to ramble.


----------



## ethandrew (May 25, 2009)

"You say she's under mental control? Ugh, that's not good. I think someone's been following me," she says to Alaric. "Listen, I should go warn Muzdum and I think you should come with me, for your safety. Do you have the time real quick?"


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (May 25, 2009)

OOC: Jemal, are you still with us?

*The Arcane Academy*

Entan holds up his hands, "One at a time, please.  You say that between this admittedly unusual dragon," he indicates Pryzm, "and you," he indicates Shayuri, "you can cure the Dragon Plague.  While I'm willing to entertain the notion, it seems exceedingly unlikely."

Odon bows his head in respect to the wizard, "Pryzm and I have journeyed far to find the dragon blooded woman.  Now that we have found her, the One Mind wishes us to attempt to cure the Dragon Plague.  I know not what form that cure will take."

Entan raises an eyebrow and frowns, "So, it falls on me to concoct the cure from the components presented.  Typical.  Very well.  Come with me."

He leads the group into an adjoining room, a large feast hall of some sort, where a wyrmling copper dragon lies on a rug by the fire.  He is missing a good portion of his scales and the skin beneath has angry raised welts.  He is sleeping fitfully.

Entan says, "Shraezek's condition has been steadily worsening since the elven group brought him to me.  I've had to keep him sedated the past couple of days as the fever is beginning to affect his mind."

The others see Aohdan and Odon's eyes glow briefly.  Aohdan sees a faint white outline surrounding Shayuri and Pryzm.  The white glow from the two flows together, forming a powerful, brighter light that flows into Shraezek.

Entan's raised eyebrow raises further, "What, precisely, do the glowing eyes indicate?"  

*The Debate*

The moderators announce the beginning of the next round of debates.

Estelle

A guard approaches Estelle, "The girl seems to be coming out of whatever was affecting her and she's asking for someone matching your description namd Estelle.  Is that you?"

Johen

Johen is matched against Lady Nineveh d'Anovia, a beautiful woman in her 30s, though lines of worry show themselves at her eyes and mouth.  She greets Johen warmly, "I am honored to finally meet a Druid of Turen.  Perhaps we can speak again after the debate."

OOC: Roll 1d2 to see who goes first.  1 = Johen, 2 = Lady Nineveh.

Muzdum

The mischievous elven Lady Devera greets Mudzum again with a smile and a wink, "Pity we meet now, good dwarf, for it means we won't be facing eachother in the final round.  Remember, you and your friends owe me a visit after the debate."

OOC: Roll 1d2 to see who goes first.  1 = Muzdum, 2 = Lady Devera.

Alaric

Zander Kale greets Alaric formally, though his arrogance shines through, "It is, of course, time honored tradition that even the simplest of folk can compete alongside their betters.  I wish you luck, though I doubt it will do you much good."

OOC: Roll 1d2 to see who goes first.  1 = Alaric, 2 = Zander.


----------



## Voda Vosa (May 25, 2009)

*"Of course m'lady. An honourable dwarf always keeps his promise. Although most 'f me friends went down to the Arcane Academy with a strange crystal dragon ye know?"* the dwarf chuckles. *"Ladies go first" *he says 
2


----------



## shadowmask (May 25, 2009)

Pryzm approaches Shraezek with (for her) an unusually quiet demeanor. "Get up...get better." She gently nudges one of the few spots still covered by scales with her muzzle in encouragement.


----------



## Amaury (May 25, 2009)

Johen bows to the woman: "Mylady, it would be a pleasure. 
I am not surprised. It is true that we Druids tend to stay in our beloved forest. Events have pushed me to travel outside of High Forest. This recent travel to Azgund has indeed been a revelation to me and I'll encourage my brothers to spend some time out of the woodlands.."

ooc
1d2=1


----------



## Arkhandus (May 25, 2009)

Alaric tells Estelle *"Don't worry about me for now, I'll keep an eye out.  Check on Muzdum."*

Then he has to deal with this Zander fellow.  *"Hmph.  I don't recall ever hearing anything about you that would make you anyone's better.  Mayhap you've enjoyed lazy days of wine, women, and general worthlessness, instead of doing anything of value to earn recognition?"* he says quietly to his opponent.  *"Oh, and I believe it's your turn,"* he adds, indicating the coin toss.

1d2=2


----------



## Yttermayn (May 26, 2009)

Aohdan's blazing eyes meet Entan's with an impassive gaze.  "I am shown... Something... Essence!  Flowing from Shayuri and Pryzm, combining, and flowing into Shraezek.  Shayuri tried to give her blood to the dragon girl before, and there seemed a shadow of a reaction.  Maybe a mingling of blood, given to Shraezek?  Odon, do you agree?  Shayuri, Pryzm, are you willing?"


----------



## Shayuri (May 26, 2009)

Shayuri looks over at the centaur, then at Pryzm, then at her bandaged hand.

She'd come this far.

"All right," the sorceress replies, and starts to unwrap her injured hand. "I hope this works though, or this will never heal."

Despite her nervous laugh, the quip falls flat even in her own ears.


----------



## Helfdan (May 26, 2009)

Valen looks on with interest, with a strong feeling that he is to witness something of enormous importance.


----------



## shadowmask (May 26, 2009)

Pryzm lifts her head from Shraezek to look at Aohdan then Odon.  The others notice her eyes are no longer their normal crystalline hue; they are now swirling opalescent orbs.  "Only if Odon says it will work.  I'd hate to make him worse."  She goes back to encouraging the ill copper wyrmling.


----------



## Shayuri (May 31, 2009)

Shayuri opens the cut on her hand again, grimacing at the sharp shoot of pain. She looks at Pryzm then.

"You'll need to cut yourself a little," she says, glancing at Odon and Aohdan uncertainly.

"Then what?" she asks. "Do we mix them up in a bowl?"


----------



## ethandrew (May 31, 2009)

Estelle nods at Alaric, going to check on the dwarf when the guard stops her. She narrows her eyes, unsure if this was a trick or not. According to Alaric, Anareesa was magically controlled, and whoever controlled her could still be doing so. And Estelle had a very good idea about who was controlling her. Nevertheless she indicated to the guard that she would follow him to see the young acrobat.


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Jun 10, 2009)

*The Debate*

Muzdum

Devera raises an eyebrow, "A crystal dragon?  Really?"

The moderator then poses the debate question before she has a chance to continue.

"Trade with the dwarven and elven peoples has always been a difficult endeavor at best, due to geographic seperation.  Increased trade would be highly desirable and profitable for all involved.  However, the Djihon Islands harbor pirates in unknown numbers that prey on any vessel that ventures through their territory.  The trade route through the islands is the only known sea route available, but the pirates have proven frustratingly difficult to find and deal with.

What solution would you utilize to neutralize the pirate threat and open up trade with the elven and dwarven lands?"

Lady Devera smirks, amused by the topic apparently, as her elven eyes fix on the moderator, "The answer is simple and yet terribly frightening to the House of Lords, which is why they haven't pursued it.  Offer the pirates a commission as privateers, working for Azgund.  Not only does it ensure that Azgund vessels and the allies of Azgund have safe trade lanes, it also provides us with another avenue of intelligence against the likes of Thay and, dare I say it, the drow.  In addition, those pirates that don't sign on will quickly find themselves targetted by their former comrades and it isn't like pirates don't have rather deadly rivalries to begin with.  Problem solved, with interest."

OOC: Diplomacy check vs Muzdum (1d20+12=30) 

She winks at Muzdum, her smirk still in place, and offers a challenge, "Refute that, good dwarf."

Johen

Nineveh nods to Johen as the moderator poses his question for the debate.

"Many in the House of Commons believe there is a conspiracy brewing among some lords and ladies in the House of Lords to reinstate the rules of lineage set aside when the last King of Azgund, Vaidan Lyantaclis, was forced to step down in the year 653.

Reinstating the rules of lineage would effectively end the tournaments as Lordship would be determined not by merit but by heredity.  It could even give rise to a new monarchy.

Do you a believe a return to the old ways would benefit Azgund?  Why or why not?"

Johen gets to make his opening statement first.

Alaric

Zander sniffs petulantly and turns away from Alaric, pointedly ignoring him as the moderator poses the question for debate.

"The House of Lords is considering issuing an open bounty on dragons in light of the Dragon Plague that has afflicted dragonkind, apparently driving even the good among their kind to unprovoked attack.  

Those opposed to the action believe that such an action is inhumane and that our resources should instead be directed to finding a cure.

Those in favor have stated that dragons are not the most trustworthy beings to begin with and it would be better to strike them down while they are weak, so as to eliminate a potential threat.

What solution do you favor and why?"

Zander opens with grand sweeping gestures not only to the moderator but to the audience as well, "Can it be denied that dragons are the most powerful creatures on this world?  Can it be denied that we are like insects to them, or worse, potential meals?  Can it be denied that every single one of those beasts is a threat to our very existence?  No, none of these facts can be denied.  Wipe them out, use their hides to forge armor, provide their other parts to the Arcane Academy for study and use as spell components and destroy the rest, I say.  Their moment of weakness can and should be our moment to assert our rightful place as sovereigns, pardon me, caretakers, of this land."

Zander Kale's Diplomacy check vs Alaric (1d20+6=8) 

The moderator looks to Alaric, "You may now offer a rebuttal."

*Outside the Debate Tent*

Estelle finds Anareesa sitting on the ground outside the debate tent, the cleric of the Healing Light that tended to Muzdum's poison applying a damp cloth to her head.  He looks up at Estelle, "The magical influence over her is gone, at least for the moment.  She will not be charged with a crime as she is as much a victim in this as the young man who was poisoned."

Anareesa looks up at Estelle with tear-filled eyes, "I saw what was happening, but I couldn't stop myself.  I didn't want to hurt anyone."

Meanwhile, Renaldo finds himself back at the tournament grounds and spots Estelle outside the debate tent.

*The Arcane Academy*

Odon nods to Aohdan, "The One mind gifted me with the same vision."

Entan looks skeptical, "If you saw their energies merging together, then I highly doubt it was something as literal or vulgar as blood.  If the plague is supernatural in origin, which all of my research seems to indicate, then the energies in question are likely your vital essences, your soul energies, to use a Lightbringer vernacular."

He sighs heavily, "As it happens, I have scrolls of the appropriate spells available.  It will require willing sacrifice on your parts, however.  Taking such energy from you unwillingly goes against everything I stand for."

Entan turns to Valen, Aohdan, William and Odon, "This will be an intensely personal and painful experience for them...and for me.  I must ask the rest of you to leave."

Odon's gaze turns dark, "Pryzm is in my charge.  I have sworn to watch over her with my life.  I will not leave her side."


----------



## Amaury (Jun 10, 2009)

Johen nods slowly as if taking in the question and its implications.

"Ladies and gentlemen, this question is fundamental to Azgund's future. My answer is clear: the tournaments must go on. The citizens have developed a meritocracy that is essential to the well-being and progress of their city and people. 
Look around you: sons inheriting from their fathers but inapt to reign because of their temperament. These same sons being then murdered for a more able family member. Or, tyrants passing on their tyranny on to the next generation! 
How many of these heirs has our civilization known? How many kingdoms have we seen disapear because the same rulers with the same traditions and same ideas kept on reigning for generations?
No, I tell this, the more able need to lead for the well-being of all. Let skill, valor, knowledge and wisdom rule Azgund!" 



OOC: diplo (1d20+2=21)


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 11, 2009)

*Outside the debate tent:*


> Meanwhile, Renaldo finds himself back at the tournament grounds and spots Estelle outside the debate tent.




Renaldo narrow his eyes in suspicion, but , she is a lady and deserves her chance to speak her words. There is a test that can be adminstered. He boldly walks to Estelle and says, "Mi' Lady, Pardon me, but have we met?" He smils his most disarming smile.


----------



## ethandrew (Jun 11, 2009)

Estelle wraps her arms around the poor girl, a realization that she's formed some sort of bond or kinship with this woman, one she hardly knows and just met, but she's the first genuine person without an agenda she's seen in months. Just as she was about to soothe Anareesa, some feather-plumed man interrupted her. With a stern look at him Estelle speaks coolly, "I'm sorry, I know you don't mean to be rude but you just were. And no, no we haven't. The debate's inside." She turns away from him and whispers calming words into the young girl's ear.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 11, 2009)

"Mi lady, I mean not to be rude, and I am abundantly sure that what you are doin is of the utmost importance, but I must tell you. You have a double that just tried to kill me. When the child is safe, I think that finding me should be easy enough. I am Renaldo D'Argaussi, At your service."

He speaks gently at the sight of the distress child. He removes his hat before speaking, then bows to estell when done.


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Jun 11, 2009)

OOC: Just to clarify, Anareesa is in her late teens (not a child).


----------



## ethandrew (Jun 11, 2009)

Estelle eyes the man suspiciously as he talks and measures the risk of attacking a stranger who seems to be appraised of the nefarious happenings surrounding some of her problems since she reentered the city. When he bows the opportunity presents itself but Estelle lets it pass without incident.

Slowly she stands up and helps Anareesa up, putting her around around the waist of this girl she considered her friend through random circumstance. Speaking to the oddly formal man given the situation of two attractive young women holding each other in the shadows of a canvas tent, Estelle is cold and dispassionate, "If you really want to offer your services, I need help keeping an eye on some of my friends in there," she tilts her head toward the tent. "If you can do that for us, I'll consider forgiving your rudeness." She takes a step in, as much as she can while still latched on to Anareesa, "And I trust you'll tell me how you know about my double."


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 11, 2009)

"I have friends in there too. Perhaps the two groups can work together to un tangle this twisted web of deciet. You have a very improtant tak here, and i would greatly like to help you, but I am in need of ensuring the safety of an individual. plase allow me to be released from giving my aid at this time."

He looks to estell with the look of expecting a verbal granting of permission.


----------



## ethandrew (Jun 11, 2009)

Estelle mouths the word _What?!_ as this odd man prattles on, shaking her head slightly. When he finishes she stands there, eyebrows half-cocked and shrugs, "Sure, fine whatever." If it wasn't for his knowledge about her double she'd prefer to completely ignore him for the rest of her life, but alas that is not the case.


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 11, 2009)

Shayuri sighs and staunches her hand. Couldn't they have told her BEFORE she did that? But then again, couldn't she have waited?

"You said 'a portion' of our life...so we won't die?" she notes, a little nervously. "How much, about? I mean, if it takes half our life, this won't be much of a cure. We'd save one, maybe two dragons at most."


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 12, 2009)

"thank you Mi' lady" with that he takes his leave.

_whew, that was risky. the doppleganger would have taken the oppertunity to slash is head off his neck, _ he thinks to himslef,_ but the way this estelle protected that girl was a good sign unto itself._ he moves to the inside of the debate tent.


----------



## Yttermayn (Jun 12, 2009)

In response to Odon's statement, Aohdan comments.  "I have no such restrictions.  I will of course respect the wishes of those involved."  Aohdan clip-clops out of the room and waits expectantly for the others to follow.


----------



## Helfdan (Jun 12, 2009)

Valen had turned to leave, but stops at Shayuri's question.  "She speaks sense, master Entan.  Will she be safe?"


----------



## Arkhandus (Jun 17, 2009)

Zander said:
			
		

> Zander opens with grand sweeping gestures not only to the moderator but to the audience as well, "Can it be denied that dragons are the most powerful creatures on this world? Can it be denied that we are like insects to them, or worse, potential meals? Can it be denied that every single one of those beasts is a threat to our very existence? No, none of these facts can be denied. Wipe them out, use their hides to forge armor, provide their other parts to the Arcane Academy for study and use as spell components and destroy the rest, I say. Their moment of weakness can and should be our moment to assert our rightful place as sovereigns, pardon me, caretakers, of this land."



Alaric rebutts *"A rather brutish and ignoble suggestion, and quite unnecessary as well.  We of the Adventurers' Guild have already made progress on approaching a cure for the Dragon Plague, and one key component has already been found.  Instead, the dragons may be eternally grateful to Azgund when the cure is complete, and may be a strong ally.  We should be above such actions as my opponent suggests.  It would be dishonorable to strike at the dragons now, a waste of our resources and people in fighting them, as many Azgundi would surely perish, and it would likely make some of our allies wary of dealing with us after such a ruthless and opportunistic move.  We would be better served to be patient and work on the cure until it is ready and we can offer it to those dragons who pledge alliances with Azgund.  Rather than take advantage of their weakness, we would be better served to gain their alliance and thus their strength for the defense of Azgund."*  Alaric can't help but glance at Zander and shoot him a smug look, even though Alaric isn't really sure how Shayuri is supposed to be a part of the Dragon Plague's cure.  Details, details.  They can wait.

OOC Diplomacy check 18. 
1d20+1=18


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 17, 2009)

The young dragon narrows her eyes at Entan's suggestion that she and Shayuri remain alone with him.  She hasn't been away from Odon since setting out from home.  _The one time I *did* get away from him, I was nearly skewered with a crossbow bolt!  I won't make that mistake again._

Showing a maturity and shrewdness beyond her usual behavior, Pryzm says, "Odon has not said it will work."  She snorts in the wizard's general direction.  "And if he does, I won't agree unless he's with me."  She sits regally at Odon's feet daring anyone to tell her she's wrong.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jun 17, 2009)

*"Ah say, that if you have problems with some bandits, to open a trade route between me dwarven brethren and this town,  ye should first speak to me kin, and explain the problem, if there's commerce to be done, and bandits to be wiped out, dwarfs will take their axes and hammers and cleave some skulls. There be no pirate that dares to attack a caravan with a half dozen of dwarves armed 'till the teeth. Ye can also contact the elves. They use those bows 'n stuff, may come handy too, although their determination is to put in doubt. And that will save ye from dealing with pirates, and all that sort 'f scum."* explains the dwarf, quite happy with his idea. Specially with his comment about the elves. He looks at the elven woman smiling comically.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jun 17, 2009)

Forgget about the roll.  An 18 fer Muzdum


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Jun 17, 2009)

*The Arcane Academy*

Entan sighs heavily, "You come seeking my help and then refuse to heed my requests.  How very typical."

He retrieves a scroll from a locked desk nearby and unfurls it, "Neither of you will die during this process, unless I miscast the spell on the scroll, which is exceedingly unlikely unless I am interrupted.  The casting will take a few minutes, so the rest of you will need to be quiet.  Pryzm and Shayuri, you will only need to be present for the first few seconds, though you will be weakened afterward...if I'm interrupted the drain you experience will be far worse."

He moves up to Pryzm and Shayuri and begins chanting...

Pryzm and Shayuri feel something of themselves being drawn away.

OOC: Pryzm and Shayuri each suffer a negative level (-1 on d20 rolls and Shayuri loses one spell slot from her highest level of spells).  They are, however, free to act normally.

Valen and Odon hear a commotion in the main foyer...

OOC: Going to assume William followed Aohdan out of the room to keep the pace going and to give the centaur some back up...

Meanwhile, Aohdan and William emerge in the main foyer once more and see one of the school's servants moving to open the door.  A voice can be heard on the otherside.

"I bring an urgent message for the wizard, Entan.  I was told I could find him here."

The servant responds, "Master Entan is currently occupied.  If you give the message to me, I will make sure he gets it."

"That simply won't do."  The voice becomes a growl at the end and the servant suddenly topples over, sliding off the end of a longsword.  The door is flung open and a man the paladin and centaur do not recognize enters, blood still dripping from his blade.  The man eyes the pair for a moment before rushing at them, his form twisting and warping as he does, becoming a humanoid wolf, still bearing the longsword, ready to strike.

OOC: Roll initiative!  Valen, Shayuri, Pryzm, and Odon will need to take a move action to get to the foyer.  William and Aohdan can attack this round.

*The Debate*

Estelle

Anareesa watches Renaldo warily until he enters the tent, then speaks quietly to Estelle, "There was a man, a half-elf I think, with terribly dark eyes.  He just...just looked at me and I couldn't look away.  He told me to do things and I couldn't stop myself from doing them."

Renaldo

Renaldo enters the tent and sees four debate pairs at the other end of the tent.  Lady Nineveh and Johen, Lady Devera and Muzdum, Alaric and some noble Renaldo has never seen before, and the Thayvian man who survived the crazed silver dragon's attack at the Adventurer's Guild tavern and another man Renaldo doesn't recognize.

Muzdum

OOC: Edit, looks like you got your post in while I was working on this one.

The moderator nods, "Point goes to Lady Devera.  Muzdum, your turn."

Johen

The moderator turns to Nineveh, "You may now offer a rebuttal."

Nineveh nods graciously and begins, "If I may, master druid, does not your own land of Turen maintain a feudal system based on lineage?  Turen has proven to be a nation of stalwart allies and utmost integrity.  Indeed, were it not for the aid and noble sacrifice of Turen's brave warriors during the Shadow War, Azgund would surely have fallen."

She pauses to collect her thoughts, "Turen has prospered for centuries under a system that ultimately failed for Azgund.  Why?  Because Turen's nobles do not resort to the petty bickering and squabbles that plague Azgund's House of Lords to this day.  Azgund would do well to learn from its allies, I think."

Nineveh's Diplomacy check (rebuttal vs Johen) (1d20+10=22) 

The moderator nods to Nineveh then states, "Point goes to Lady Nineveh.  My Lady, your turn."

"Thank you.  The tournaments promote a meritocracy, or at least they should.  But, it also keeps our government dangerously unstable.  With Lords and Ladies changing every four years, it is nearly impossible to achieve long term goals.  With no central ruler, each Lord and Lady moves only to promote their own duchy or barony, caring little for the well being of their neighbors.  I would put forth that we are not, in fact, a cohesive nation but rather a collection of petty provinces, barely able to maintain a tenuous alliance.  We need a strong central authority to maintain stability and we need the Lords and Ladies to maintain longevity in their positions which the tournaments do not afford."

Nineveh's Diplomacy check (2nd round) (1d20+10=29) 

The moderator turns to Johen, "You may now offer a rebuttal."

Alaric

Zander is clearly irate and starts speaking before the moderator can intervene, "How dare you accuse me of being brutish!  You would leave the fate of this nation in the hands of the Adventurer's Guild?  Rootlesss ruffians and thugs with no care for rank or station?"

The moderator interrupts, "Zander, speak out of turn again and you will be penalized in the next round.  Point goes to Alaric.  Master Alaric, it is your turn."


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 17, 2009)

Renaldo stands and listens to the words of Lady Ninavah, dwelling on the wise and respectful way she delivers her speach and finds himself very impressed with his charge's responses.


----------



## Amaury (Jun 17, 2009)

ooc: well.. 

Johen listens to the Lady and bows slightly to her intelligent speech. He simply replies: "Well, you build a good argument mylady, however, whatever works for one people or civilization may not work for another. Turen and Azgund are two very different societies. 
Regarding stability, it is obtained through laws for the wellbeing of azungi people. And maybe the strength of Azgund is by adding its differences amongst its provinces, each bringing a part to the overall construction and wellbeing of Azgund." 

He bows as he concludes his speech, saluting both the jury and the Lady.


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Jun 17, 2009)

OOC: Don't forget the Diplomacy check.


----------



## Helfdan (Jun 18, 2009)

Initiative 21

On hearing the sounds of combat, the lean ranger draws his longsword as he runs out to the foyer.


----------



## Jemal (Jun 18, 2009)

"Wretched Dog, you'll pay for your murder!" William's reaches for his sword, hardly realizing the unintend pun in his words.  He shouts over his shoulder "ASSASSIN in the foyer!" before moving to engage the beast.

[sblock=ooc]Initiative (1d20+1=7) 
*Not sure if you want actual actions yet, so I'll wait, as I'm likely near the end of the initiative order*[/sblock]


----------



## Yttermayn (Jun 18, 2009)

Aohdan is somewhat startled by the sudden attack.  He swings his backside in front of the door and uses his bulk to control access to Entan's study.
[sblock=OOC]I'm assuming that I was just outside the door peeking in when the attack starts, so I'm not actually moving, just flavor and showing my intention to control the doorway.[/sblock]
Initiative: (1d20+2=10)


----------



## ethandrew (Jun 18, 2009)

Estelle nods her head, already knowing this information without the girl telling her. The moment Alaric's opponent died, Estelle know who was behind it. So far he had been subtle, poison and doubles, but for how long would he wait patiently while his attempts failed? How long until he outright confronted them, or rather made someone else?

"Don't worry, Anareesa, you were cleared of wrong doing. Where did you meet this half-elf? What else did he tell you to do?" Estelle stays quiet and comforting.


----------



## Amaury (Jun 18, 2009)

crazy_monkey1956 said:


> OOC: Don't forget the Diplomacy check.




OOC: at best I'm at 22 so..


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 18, 2009)

[sblock=crazymonkey only]
I am actually serious this time[sblock]
if you are not crazy monkey, please cease and decist reading this[sblock=you better be crazymonkeyto go any further]
well, just to make sure, you had better go away if you are not crazy monkey . . . [sblock=not even shadowmask is allowed to read this!]
ok, her is my question: how far away is renaldo from estell(the real) while she talks of the halfelf? I only ask, because he may need to tell her what he knows about him I figure. otherwise, he may have to wait and it may be too late.[/sblock][/sblock][/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Jun 19, 2009)

[sblock=Answer to Scott]Monkey shall not be as sblock happy as Mr. Scott.  [sblock=Secret Messages]To answer your query, Renaldo is already inside the debate tent and can no longer hear Estelle and Anareesa.[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## Arkhandus (Jun 19, 2009)

[sblock=ooc]Err, I'm a bit confused.  Wasn't Zander supposed to say something else before Alaric, since Zander went first in the round?[/sblock]


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Jun 19, 2009)

[sblock=OOC: Debate Structure]The debate rounds run as follows.

Initiative winner makes an opening statement on the topic.

Initiative loser makes a rebuttal.

Initiative loser makes an opening statement (usually following up on points already made).

Initiative winner makes a rebuttal.

Initiative winner makes closing statement.

Initiative loser makes closing statement.[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 19, 2009)

thank you monkey for the answer


----------



## Arkhandus (Jun 24, 2009)

Alaric restrains a smirk, instead nodding to the moderator and saying *"I met a young dragon with the Plague some weeks ago, and he wasn't threatening at all, nor crazy.  Shraezek is now in Azgund, and helping Master Entan work on and test possible cures.  He wasn't duplicitous when I asked him why he was heading to Azgund, and I don't believe all dragons are a threat to us.  From what I've seen, some have worked with our Adventurer's Guild to help Azgundi with their problems and suppress dangerous beasts like orcs."*

After a moment's pause, he continues *"If we can cure them, I'm sure more dragons will come to Azgund's aid and help safeguard our domain.  We need more allies, not more enemies.  If the House of Lords sends our soldiers and adventurers to hunt dragons, there will simply be fewer of us to defend Azgund from actual threats, like the orcs.  We of the Adventurer's Guild are most familiar with the dangers around Azgund and how to deal wtih them, as we've been personally dealing with them for years now.  I don't think Zander and his ilk have.  Provoking the dragons would be far more troublesome than aiding them and gaining their aid in return."*

_Diplomacy: 12_
1d20+1=12


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jun 24, 2009)

*"Me turn now? Ah find 's funnier ta make refutation! Well, where was I? Oh yeah, the trade routes:
Referring to the other discussion, ye could hire mercenaries from the guild to escort yer caravans, and make some logistics. Say, wait until the dwarven caravan arrives and then, send both yer caravan along with the empty dwarven caravan, so that you can have both groups of guards together. Tha' way pirates will think twice before they attack a group of well armed men and dwarves. And when yer caravan finish trading stuff in the dwarven lands, well, they wait untill the dwarven caravan full o' goods is ready to travel and journey with it. Nice and simple. Ye can make same arrangements with elves."* The dwarf says, confident in his logical suggestion 

Diplomacy: 15


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 24, 2009)

Initiative: 2

Pryzm feels a little woozy as the spell affects her. Upon hearing the commotion in the hall, she lifts her head from where she rested it on her forepaws. "What's that?" Her voice wobbles as much as her head does on her neck. She stands in an effort to stabilize herself.

OOC: She'll actually do something on her initiative, but that was a baaaad roll.


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 25, 2009)

Shayuri wobbles on her feet for a moment as a wave of weakness washes over her in the wake of the witchery. Then a commotion from the front hall gets her immediate attention. Of COURSE there'd be something happening right now...right when they were at their most vulnerable. Her lips peel back from her teeth in an unconscious snarl that's a lot less impressive with a mouth full of human teeth, and she whirls to face the oncoming danger!

(init: 22)
Roll Lookup

(might be 21 if init rolls are at -1 due to draining effect)


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Jun 25, 2009)

*The Arcane Academy*

OOC: Initiative Order

Werewolf Initiative (1d20+6=22) 

22 - Werewolf
22 - Shayuri
21 - Valen
10 - Aohdan
7 - William
2 - Pryzm

The rapier wielding wolf-man rushes forward, opting for a more visceral approach as he attempts to bite Valen.

Bite attack and damage (1d20+5=18, 1d6+3=9) 

The werewolf's teeth sink deeply into Valen's shoulder.

OOC: Valen needs to make a Fortitude save, please.

OOC: Everyone can post their actions for the combat.  Try to do so in initiative order, but that's not strictly necessary since everyone goes after the Werewolf.

*The Debate*

Estelle

Anareesa sniffles a bit and wipes her eyes, "He came into the circus tent, not too long after you left.  He said he had business to attent to in the Candle district.  I, I don't know what happened after that.  He just sort of vanished in a cloud of mist."

Renaldo

Nineveh meets Renaldo's gaze for a moment and she nods to him.  Her eyes are troubled and lines of worry crease her elegant features.

Johen

The moderator nods and says to Johen, "You may now make your closing statement, followed by Lady Nineveh."

Muzdum

The moderator turns to Lady Devera, "You may now offer a rebuttal."

Devera's smile has not diminished as she addresses Muzdum's points, "A simple increase in guards, you say?  Do you think that has not already been attempted, good dwarf?  Only so many guards will fit on a merchant ship and still have room for cargo.  The merchant companies must weigh profit and loss.  Paying more guards serves only to drain their coffers.  At what point does the venture become not worth the effort, hmm?"

Lady Devera's Diplomacy check. (1d20+12=27) 

The moderator nods, "You may now make closing statements.  Lady Devera, you first."

Lady Devera winks at Muzdum and then proceeds, "Trade with the dwarves and the elves, if it could be sustained long term, would serve to strengthen both Azgund and those respective races, if only a way could be found to deal with the pirates.  Pirates.  That word has such a sinister bent to it, don't you think?  I wonder, what motivates them to become pirates?  Simple greed?  I think not.  From what I understand, most of them got their start freeing slaves from Thayvian ships.  Freedom is thus what they value above all else.  But, they must make a living.  So, give them another choice.  Give them a better alternative.  I think you'd be surprised at the result."

Lady Devera's Closing Statement (1d20+12=28) 

The moderator turns to Muzdum, "Your closing statement?"

Alaric

The moderator nods and turns to Zander, "You may now offer a rebuttal."

Zander raises his head arrogantly, his voice raising in volume and pitch with every word, "And thus my opponent tips his hand.  He should be arrested where he stands for being a traitor!  A traitor to Azgund for consorting with the very enemies of which we speak!  He so naively suggests that we lay our fate at the hands of the Adventurer's Guild.  A guild known for its reckless and rootless ways.  A guild that includes in its membership known enemies to Azgund.  And yet, those very creatures are allowed to infiltrate the nobility through the tournaments.  Pathetic, I say.  I demand that this competition be declared null and that this man be arrested for treason!"

The moderator sighs in irritation, "Point is awarded to Alaric as your statements offer no clear rebuttal.  Please proceed with your closing statements, Zander, and stay on topic or you will forfeit."

Zander stares at the moderator furiously, then makes a visible effort to calm himself before continuing.

"I aplogize for my outburst.  I implore you to see reason.  Dragons cannot be trusted.  To even imply otherwise is sheer folly.  Even the so called good dragons are creatures of avarice.  Their weakness can and must be our strength."

Zander's Diplomacy check (1d20+6=23)

The moderator turns to Alaric, "Your closing statement?"


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 26, 2009)

> Renaldo
> 
> Nineveh meets Renaldo's gaze for a moment and she nods to him. Her eyes are troubled and lines of worry crease her elegant features.




Renaldo will try to encourage his charge and will put up a good front of confidence! his smile he flashes to her so as to let her know he is not worried.

bluff check:
1d20+6=19


----------



## Helfdan (Jun 26, 2009)

[sblock=OOC]
Fort save 16[/sblock]

Valen grits his teeth in pain as he ripostes, swinging his sword in a two-handed arc.  

[sblock=OOC]
23 to hit, 5 damage[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 26, 2009)

On seeing Valen locked in battle with another warrior, Shayuri comes to a halt and quickly casts a spell on herself. Invisible forces gather about her and harden into a protective shield. From there she bides her time...waiting for an opening she can use to unleash more magicks.

(Casting Shield)


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 26, 2009)

Pryzm woozily walks into the hall. Her eyes narrow and a low, humming hiss escapes her as she sees Valen literally locked in combat with the fuzzy-man-thing. "Leave him be!!" She rushes forward in an attempt to rip the toothy beast's legs literally out from under him from behind the ranger, her head snapping forward much like a snake striking.

Attack: 11, Damage: 4


----------



## Yttermayn (Jun 26, 2009)

Aohdan rears up and tries to chisel some dents into the werewolfs skull.  2 hooves: 22 to hit, 6 dam, 15 to hit, 8 dam http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/2137477/ ooc: was having trouble formatting multiple dice for multiple rolls, did all kinds of weird stuff.


----------



## Arkhandus (Jun 28, 2009)

*Alaric the Alchemist*

Alaric says *"It's safer and requires less effort to finish developing the cure to make the dragons our allies, not to mention that it'll save many Azgundi lives that would otherwise be spent in the task of slaying dragons.  And we might even make a profit for Azgund from the cure, without the cost in lives that would come from trying to claim draconic treasures through force."*

He quietly says to Zander afterward _"An' don't get on yer high-horse in front o' me, I'm as pureblooded Azgundi as any o' yer family, I jes' don't live in a fancy house or have other people do my work fer me."_

_OOC: Diplomacy 13_
1d20+1=13


----------



## Amaury (Jun 28, 2009)

"Well, I won't repeat myself. I trust the good judgement of the judges on that matter. The need for renewed leardship through skill and merit outclasses any form of stability or family ties. 
My Lords.  he offers as a conclusion.


----------



## ethandrew (Jun 29, 2009)

Estelle pats her on the back and stands her up, "Come on, I don't need to know anymore. What happened to you wasn't your fault, we just need to make sure it doesn't happen again." She leads the acrobat by the arm toward the debate tents, trying to avoid being isolated just in case _he_ decides to make another appearance.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jun 29, 2009)

*"Well I say that if ye want to forge links between the three kin, and get some profit out o' it, ye be goin' to work hard fer it, establishin' good caravan safety, might initially be too costy, but it's a fair price fer security and fer gettin' three races to work and suede together, pursuin' a greater good fer the three o' them. To make ale, ye gotta crush some barley, 's me grandma' uses to say, so let's crush those damn pirates, and make a hell o' 'n ale!"* Closes Muzdum, happy with his ale metaphor. Although he obviously lose, there was nothing that seemed to bring his cheerful presence down.


----------



## Jemal (Jun 30, 2009)

William moves to surround the beast, and strikes hard.

[sblock=ooc]
Move to flanking position and then sneak attack smite (1d20+9=22, 1d10+1d6+3=13) 
If it's evil, +2 atk/dmg meaning AC 24 for 15 damage. 
*If it's immune to sneak attacks, 1 less damage*
[/sblock]


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Jul 1, 2009)

*The Arcane Academy*

Shayuri takes a moment to shield herself with magic.

Valen strikes the creature, hard, but his blade can't penetrate the creature's hide.

Aohdan's hooves slam into the creature's head, knocking it back a couple of steps but having no other effect, just like Valen's sword.

William gets around the creature's flank, his sword glowing slightly, and delivers a vicious sneak attack.  The creature's preternatural toughness blocks some of the damage, but the attack is powerful enough that a wound is still left, causing the creature to howl in pain and rage.

Pryzm's teeth clamp down on air.

Odon emerges from the ritual room, drawing his crystal greatsword, "Entan needs more time.  We must keep this creature at bay until the spell is complete."  As he speaks, a smell wafts through the room, emanating from Odon, a smell like burning crystal and he doubles in size.

OOC: Initiative Order

22 - Werewolf
22 - Shayuri
21 - Valen
10 - Aohdan
7 - William
2 - Pryzm
0 - Odon

The werewolf snarls, the smell from Odon irritating its nostrils.  Still clutching its wound, it turns on William with rapier and teeth, intent on slaying the one that hurt it.

Rapier attack and damage (1d20+4=21, 1d6+2=5) 

Bite attack and damage (1d20-1=18, 1d6+1=5) 

The rapier plunges into William's side and the teeth soon follow, tearing away a piece of William's arm.

OOC: Fort save for William, please.  Next round of actions for everyone, please.

[sblock=DM Notes]5 damage on the Werewolf[/sblock]

*The Debate*

Estelle and Renaldo

This round of debates is just wrapping up as Estelle and Anareesa enter.  The two ladies find themselves standing near Renaldo.

Lady Nineveh catches Renaldo's look and nods.

Johen

Lady Nineveh offers her concluding statement, "I see no need to repeat myself either.  The old ways are not bad simply because they are old."

The moderator declares Lady Nineveh the winner.  She approaches Johen and offers her hand, "It was an honor to compete with you, druid of Turen."

Muzdum

The moderator declares Lady Devera the winner.  The elven woman approaches the dwarf, smiling, "Not bad for a dwarf.  You should probably stick to your strengths, though.  I look forward to seeing you in the drinking contest."  She offers Muzdum a wink.

Alaric

The moderator declares Alaric the winner.  Zander storms away in disgust.

All

A five minute recess is declared.  The next set of pairings are as follows.

Lady Devera vs Lady Nineveh
Alaric vs Vashar

Meanwhile...

Zander, in his haste, runs into Estelle and Anareesa on his way out of the debate tent.  He looks down at the two women in anger, "Get out of my way, commoner scum!"

Vashar approaches Alaric, "We meet again.  Although I am still in your debt for saving my life, I must warn you that I intend to win."

OOC: Debate Point Totals

1 - Alaric
1 - Muzdum
1 - Johen
2 - Vashar
4 - Lady Nineveh
4 - Lady Devera

[sblock=DM Notes]Current Tournament Point Totals - PCs and important NPCs only

0 - Aohdan (Silvergard)
2 - Valen (Silvergard)
4 - Captain Jannus (Vedlund)
7 - Shokar (Silvergard)
7 - Shayuri (Unnamed Territory)
11 - Muzdum (Silvergard)
16 - Lady Devera (Sisan)

Tournament Events

Day One Morning: Opening Ceremony
Day One Afternoon: Archery (Shayuri, Aohdan, Valen, Muzdum, Jannus, Lady Devera, Shokar) - Done. Winner: Lady Devera
Day One Evening: Debate (Shayuri, Aohdan, Johen, Muzdum, Alaric, Vashar, Lady Nineveh, Lady Devera)

Day Two Morning: Fox Hunt (Valen, Johen, Muzdum, Jannus, Lady Nineveh, Shokar)
Day Two Afternoon: Wrestling (Aohdan, Valen, Muzdum, Alaric, Vashar, Shokar)
Day Two Evening: Oratory (Shayuri, Johen, Muzdum, Alaric, Vashar, Lady Nineveh)

Day Three Morning: Joust (Aohdan, Valen, Muzdum, Jannus)
Day Three Afternoon: Castles (Shayuri, Valen, Johen, Muzdum, Alaric, Vashar, Lady Nineveh, Lady Devera)
Day Three Evening: Drinking Contest (Shayuri, Aohdan, Valen, Muzdum, Alaric, Jannus, Lady Devera, Shokar)

Day Four Morning: Dueling (Shayuri, Aohdan, Valen, Renaldo, Muzdum, Alaric, Jannus, Vashar, Lady Nineveh, Lady Devera, Shokar)
Day Four Afternoon: Deliberation of the Judges/Grand Fete
Day Four Evening: Bestowing of Titles and Lands/Closing Ceremony[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jul 2, 2009)

[sblock=for crazy monkey] 


> Zander, in his haste, runs into Estelle and Anareesa on his way out of the debate tent. He looks down at the two women in anger, "Get out of my way, commoner scum!"




You are just ichin to get me in trouble, arn't you? Ugh! Now I have to defend thesse two ladies, and quite possibly dragons too! Yikes, what have i written into my history? *rolls eyes dramaticly*
[/sblock]

Renaldo is not the least bit impressed with this man who ealier had the anti-dragon  ideas.When he insults the two ladies, he can hold his tongue no longer.

He calmly says, "perhaps if your mind were less focused on fear of noble creatures, you would have been able to avoid walking into the two ladies. If you wish to receive a lessen in manners  as you have received a lessen in true noble creatures, then maybe we need to meet in the duel's ring at sunset to night." 

He then takes a glove and throws it down at the man's feet.









*OOC:*


 is this what you were expecting me to do?


----------



## ethandrew (Jul 2, 2009)

Looking incredulously at the feather-plumed man, Estelle raises both her palms to the sky, "What?! Who are you? You don't need to fight because that stuck-up oaf can't watch his feet or his tongue! It was all for a good reason anyway as I swiped his purse," she pats her side twice, indicating the presence of the noble's coinage. "Just leave it be, he hasn't enough honor to fight for anyway."

[sblock=OOC]I didn't really swipe his coin purse. Though I was tempted.[/sblock]


----------



## Helfdan (Jul 2, 2009)

*Valen Sablewood*

The ranger's eyes burn with a cool blue fire as he draws back his blade and delivers a mighty swing at the creature's back.  
[sblock=OOC]
21 to hit, 12 damage
[/sblock]


----------



## Jemal (Jul 2, 2009)

William Grits his teeth in Pain, raising his shield further as he jabs at the beastie again, trying to keep it's attention diverted.  "Keep it at bay?  I plan on putting it to rest!" *if it doesn't do it to me first*

[sblock=ooc]
Fort save (1d20+2=22) Woot nat twenty!  Now why couldn't I have gotten that on the attack? *L*
Flank Attack (1d20+9=22, 1d10+1d6+3=14) AC 22 for 14 more damage on the next sneak attack.

Also, I just noticed a problem: 
I just checked and my character isn't in the rogues gallery (Did I email it to you, monkey?)  Second, While I do have a copy of it, I don't have HP listed on my copy, so I have no idea how injured William is (he has 2d10+1d6 hp-10 damage).  Should I roll the HP, I can't remember how you were doing that.. and then I should probably add the sheet to the RG, or do you have a copy?  Sorry bout this, I hadn't realized the problem b/c this is the first time it's come up.

AC 17, 
HP: X(2d10+1d6)? 10 dmg
[/sblock]


----------



## Yttermayn (Jul 2, 2009)

OOC: After Shayuri:

"Dear gods!  Barely scratched!"  Aohdan rears again and this time slams the point of his sword down onto the creatures back instead of hooves.
1d20+8=28, 1d8+5=9
crit confirm! 1d20+8=21


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 2, 2009)

Shayuri inhales deeply...in fact, it seems like there's no way her relatively slender frame could possibly hold as much air as she draws in. She then carefully picks a spot where she won't hit anyone else, and walks to it...ending up adjacent to the werewolf.

Her silvery eyes widen then, and she opens her mouth impossibly wide...and yellow-white flames come pouring out, engulfing the werewolf and a good deal of the room behind him!

(Hoping there's a place I can go where I can use a 30' cone without hitting allies.  I figure if I aim between the two flankers while immediately adjacent to the were, the cone starts with just the were's square...missing the flankers, and then blooms out wider behind that. The breath attack is Su, so there's no AoO involved. It does: ...a very disappointing 4 damage on 2d6, with 1/2 on a Ref save DC 14)
Roll Lookup


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Jul 2, 2009)

[sblock=OOC for Jemal]You were saying? [/sblock]


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jul 2, 2009)

*"Perhaps yer right, but Ah' earned a point 'ere, so it wasn't a waste. Besides, ye should hear yer own advices, Ah' mean... an elven lady in a drinkin' contest? Dontcha make me laugh! Ha ha!" *the dwarf laugh, good manered.* "If ye beat me in the drinkin' contest, Ah'll do anything ye want, consider it a promise. Nothin's more valuable than a dwarf's word." *he says, returning the wink.


----------



## Arkhandus (Jul 3, 2009)

Alaric bows to the officiators of the debate, and walks over to Estelle after the recess is declared.  He just smirks at Vashar's statement.  When he reaches the young woman, he cheerily says *"I'm sorry, but I do think I riled up the prissy pansy-I mean pompous idjit-er, dainty nobleman.  Whatever.  So howzit?"*

[sblock=CM]I'm wondering, how did Devera and Ninevah get 4 points each in the debate, while Alaric and Muzdum got 1?  I forget how the scoring works exactly, given how long it's been.  I know they participated in the first round of the debate, which probably get them 2 points, but how is it?  Did Alaric need to beat Zanders 20-something on his last Diplomacy check to win a 2nd point in that round?  Alaric's gettin' screwed on points so far.....  [/sblock]


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Jul 3, 2009)

[sblock=OOC for Arkhandus]Unfortunately, Alaric didn't score any points during the round in which his opponent was poisoned.

The scoring goes thusly...

1 point for winning the round (winning 2 out of 3 opposed Diplomacy checks)
2 points for winning the round (winning all 3 of the opposed Diplomacy checks)
3 points for winning the round (winning all 3 of the opposed Diplomacy checks and getting a Natural 20 on one of the rolls)

Muzdum and Johen got eliminated this last round.[/sblock]


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Jul 8, 2009)

*The Debate*

OOC: Amaury, are you still with us?

Zander Cale is taken aback by Renaldo's bold statement for a moment, then sneers, "You would waste your honor on this commoner filth?  So be it.  Since you issued the challenge, I choose the time and conditions.  Tonight, at Lady Devera's ball.  The first to lose consciousness loses.  And I elect to have a champion fight in my stead."

With that, Zander stalks out of the debate tent.

Anareesa watches him go, then whispers to Estelle, "The strange half-elf, the one who...controlled me, he said something about Lady Nineveh being next.  Doesn't this, um, guard, fellow work for Lady Nineveh?"

Meanwhile, Lady Devera nods absently at Muzdum's words, distracted by the altercation at the opening of the tent between Renaldo and Zander.

After a few moments, the moderators call the next round of debates.  Lady Devera and Lady Nineveh take their seats opposite eachother.

Vashar takes his seat and calmly waits for Alaric.  When Alaric takes his seat, the moderator poses the following question for debate:

"There are many among the House of Lords who oppose the institution of the Arcane Academy on the grounds that will lead to unrestrained magic and turn Azgund down the road taken by Thay.  Some even suggest that the Academy is a front for Thayvian spies.  The very next issue up for vote by the House of Lords after the tournaments is whether to impose more severe regulations on magic use and to install government oversight into the activities of the Arcane Academy.  Do you feel such regulations and oversight are necessary?  Why or why not?"

OOC: Roll 1d2 to see who goes first.  1 - Alaric, 2 - Vashar.

*The Arcane Academy*

Shayuri unleashes a gout of flame at the beast.

Reflex save vs Shayuri's breath weapon (1d20+4=18) 

It turns away, partially covering itself with its cloak, which burns to a crisp, and the werewolf's fur on its arm and back is singed away, leaving mild red burns on the skin beneath.  It yelps in pain like a dog whose tail has been stepped on.

Valen's sword barely nicks the creature's hide, but it does draw a thin line of blood.

Aohdan clops back down to all four and slices downward with his sword in the same motion.  The blade punches through the creature's resistance and drives into the creature's back, causing it to yowl...though it still stands.

But as its red eyes glare at Aohdan, William's sword drives into the base of its neck.  Aohdan sees the redness fade as the creature slides off of both blades and slumps to the floor.

As the group watches, the creature reverts back to the human shape it bore when it first entered the room.  A gold chain bearing a noble signet ring can be seen around the man's neck.

OOC: Knowledge (Nobility and Royalty) check to identify the symbol on the ring.

Odon reverts back to his regular size with a sigh of relief.  He kneels beside Pryzm, "Are you all right?"


----------



## Amaury (Jul 8, 2009)

Johen remains on the tournament grounds, visibly unsure what to do next. He storkes Highflyer almost mechanically and looks around for any of his companions. 

As Muzdum and ALaric remain, he decides to sit down and listen to Alaric's debate. _I wonder how it went with that young dragon.. hope they found a solution.._ he thinks.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jul 8, 2009)

Muzdum walks alongside Johen, and pats him in the back.* "Well, seems our dialectics aren't as good as the nobles ones. At least we can break their faces, ha!" *he laugh. *"Oh, by the way, Lady Devera told me that we are all invited to have dinner at her... house? Dunna know fer certain, she said dinner and Ah dinna listen anythin' else..."*


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 9, 2009)

Smoke puffs out of Shayuri's mouth as she breathes hard after the battle. She wipes her mouth against her sleeve, and coughs once.

"What was that?" she wonders aloud. "A werewolf here? Now? What's going on?"


----------



## Arkhandus (Jul 9, 2009)

Alaric says to Renaldo, after Zander leaves, *"Well, I dunno about you, but *I'd* have a jolly ol' time if ya named Shraezek yer champion in that duel, though not as much as I would've had Zander decided t' fight it *hisself* at the same time.  Would serve 'im right.  Wonder how Shraezek's doin', though....  Anyway, good luck beatin' up on Zander's champion.  Best hope his pockets're as shallow as he is, though, or ya might hafta face a real 'sperienced Azgundi Duelist."*

He pats Renaldo on the back and heads over to the debate area when they end the recess.  As he goes, thinking of the duelists, his thoughts drift to Corath.  _'Wonder what she's.....or it's?.....up to now...'_ he thinks idly, before his mind stops wandering and he's back by the moderator and Vashar.

Alaric sighs as he loses the coin toss again.  *"Well, after you, Vashar."*

1d2=2


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jul 9, 2009)

"Shraezek? is he a dueller?" he says to Alaric's retreating form.


----------



## ethandrew (Jul 9, 2009)

Estelle nods toward Anareesa and then quickly turns and rounds on the man named Renaldo, "Why would you be so foolish and do such a thing? Aren't you a guard for some Lady? Why don't you fight for her honor? Why don't you protect her? And I never asked for your help, I can take care of myself. We commoner filth are a resourceful bunch."

She exhales forcefully in frustration and turns to leave but stops, "Quit fussing about me and go worry about your Lady before someone else gets assassinated." She moves back toward the acrobat and crosses her arms over her chest.


----------



## Amaury (Jul 9, 2009)

Voda Vosa said:


> Muzdum walks alongside Johen, and pats him in the back.* "Well, seems our dialectics aren't as good as the nobles ones. At least we can break their faces, ha!" *he laugh. *"Oh, by the way, Lady Devera told me that we are all invited to have dinner at her... house? Dunna know fer certain, she said dinner and Ah dinna listen anythin' else..."*




"Ah, my good friend Muzdum! Yes, my opponent was quite astute.. I tried to follow your speech but.. well, maybe we'll do better on the other challenges.. 

Dinner? Certainly.. should be easy enough to find her house.. 

But where is everybody gone?? Some are with this Giant and his dragon friend.. the others, I'm not sure.. We need to be cautious.. Aleera was quite agitated about something.."


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jul 10, 2009)

ethandrew said:


> Estelle nods toward Anareesa and then quickly turns and rounds on the man named Renaldo, "Why would you be so foolish and do such a thing? Aren't you a guard for some Lady? Why don't you fight for her honor? Why don't you protect her? And I never asked for your help, I can take care of myself. We commoner filth are a resourceful bunch."
> 
> She exhales forcefully in frustration and turns to leave but stops, "Quit fussing about me and go worry about your Lady before someone else gets assassinated." She moves back toward the acrobat and crosses her arms over her chest.




"because I am just as much commoner filth as you, and you are entwined in this assasination plot as my lady is. Your life is in as much jepordy as she. and the young one with you may be seen as a threat as she may be able to Identify members of this dark and dirty deed. he says as she turns.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jul 10, 2009)

*"Well! I shoulda be agitated too ye know, Ah was poisoned, and Alaric was next. Think somethin's not just right 'ere. Tell ye wha', let's wait fer watermelon-head"* the dwarf points at Alaric *"and lets find the others. We'll do well to stay together."*


----------



## Amaury (Jul 10, 2009)

Johen frowns as Muzdum explains the poisoning and then starts laughing and taps Muzdum: "By the Great Oak, you know what, this is actually I think I know where the others are, so, let's listen to Alaric.. he's got a chance.. what do you think of him as a Lord?? Lord Alaric? Must say it sounds rather good.. Alaric the first, Alaric the second, Alaric the wise, Alaric the not so wise, ah ah ah! I just can't see him!"

Highflyer tussles a bit , surprised by his master sudden laughter.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jul 10, 2009)

*"Ah think alaric the Watermelon head sound way better, ha!"* laugh the dwarf, and cross his sturdy and hairy arms in front of his bulky chest.


----------



## Helfdan (Jul 11, 2009)

Valen wipes his blade and sheathes it, then squats down to study their fallen foe.  "Everyone allright?"


----------



## Yttermayn (Jul 11, 2009)

Without cracking a smile, Aohdan responds "I'm alright, but I think Shayuri's eaten something nasty.  Smells like garlic in here." He wipes and sheathes his blade, absently wondering what a werewolf-centaur would look like.


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 14, 2009)

Shayuri gives Aohdan a startled, outraged look...but it quickly turns sheepish when she realizes he's joking.

"I'm fine," she tells Valen. "I'm glad you were ready for it. If it had interrupted the ritual..."

The dark-skinned sorceress pauses at that, then says, "It would have been bad. I think I'm going to check on him."

She creeps carefully to the place where the ritual is being conducted and peeps in to make sure it's all right.


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Jul 22, 2009)

OOC: Shadowmask is still settling in to her new job so will be offline for a bit.  Pryzm will be NPC-ized in the meantime.  Jemal, are you still with us?

*The Debate*

Vashar nods politely to Alaric and begins, "I am Thayvian by birth.  I have witnessed first hand the atrocities committed by the Red Wizards, the horrific experiments they conduct, the annual round-up of magically gifted children who then never see their parents again.  My homeland demonstrates the abuses magic can be put to."

He pauses a moment, standing and moving around the table as he makes his point, "And yet, if Azgund does not aggressively pursue magical might, they will be defenseless when Thay moves to invade.  And Thay will attack, it is only a matter of time.  The only reason the Emirates have not fallen to Thay's advances is their own magical might.  Azgund is woefully behind in that regard.  The Academy represents a step in the right direction."

Vashar's Opening Statment. (1d20+5=15)

The moderator turns to Alaric, "You may now offer a rebuttal."

Meanwhile, Muzdum, Johen, Estelle, and Renaldo watch as Alaric and Vashar square off and the two ladies, Nineveh and Devera, face eachother.  Anareesa whispers to Estelle, "I should go.  Grobnobble is probably wondering where I went.  He's going to be furious with me, I know it."

OOC: Spot checks for Muzdum, Johen (and Highflyer), Estelle, and Renaldo please.

*The Arcane Academy*

Valen notes the noble signet ring on a chain on the man's neck.  The man himself doesn't seem familiar.  

Pryzm springs at Shayuri excitedely, "That's why Odon called you a dragon lady!  You have dragon breath!  Can you fly?  Can you see in the dark?  Can you cast fireballs?  Do you shed?  Do you have a lair?"  Pryzm prattles away, oblivious to the corpse nearby.

A sharp crack can be heard in the next room and Entan emerges...followed by Shraezek.  The little copper dragon, about the same size as Pryzm, though a bit bulkier, is still missing scales and looks worse for wear, but he appears to be cured.  Entan appears exhausted, however, "It worked.  Now, the next problem is finding a way to administer the cure to every dragon that's been afflicted.  That, however, will have to wait until tomorrow.  I must rest."

Without another word, he heads for the stairs to the second level and his bedchamber.  Shraezek smiles weakly, "Rest sounds good.  Shraezek will rest also."


----------



## Jemal (Jul 23, 2009)

"While they rest, we will see what we can find out about our.. guest."  William leans down, removing the signet to study it.  "I do not recognize this, but perhaps if we track it down we will discover more about the deceased."  William looks around the room then, frowning "Does anybody know where we can move the body to?"


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jul 23, 2009)

The dwarf frowns his populated eyebrows. 

Spot: 12


----------



## Amaury (Jul 23, 2009)

Johen's eyes narrow sensibly as he stares in the distance...

OOC
spot (1d20+9=29) 
will be off on vacation for the next two weeks. unlikely to have access. play Johen as needed


----------



## Helfdan (Jul 24, 2009)

"Well, let's just be thankful that Muzdum isn't here...  he probably would have wanted to make boots out of this one, too."   Though the ranger's lean face is serious as usual, he can't keep an amused gleam from his eye.


----------



## Yttermayn (Jul 24, 2009)

Jemal said:


> "While they rest, we will see what we can find out about our.. guest."  William leans down, removing the signet to study it.  "I do not recognize this, but perhaps if we track it down we will discover more about the deceased."  William looks around the room then, frowning "Does anybody know where we can move the body to?"




Aohdan looks at Jemal.  "Lets get what information we can before we move the body and risk losing access to it..."  Aohdan graps a bit of parchment and dabs his finger into charcoal from the fireplace.  He lays the parchment over the signet's face and rubs the charcoal into it, creating an impression of the relief carved on the signet.  "There.  Someone search him thoroughly, then we can wrap him up in a sheet or something and nonchalantly haul him to the adventurers guild.  Unless you feel local authorities would be better suited to handle a werewolf assassin?"  Aohdan looks at his companions.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jul 24, 2009)

Renalso has been watching his charge most caarefully and around her. words of deaths in the tent has him on edge, and he is not hiding it.

spot check:
1d20+2=22 

nice! nat 20!


----------



## ethandrew (Jul 24, 2009)

Leaning toward Anareesa, Estelle whispers back, "I think you should stay, you're in a dangerous position with what happened earlier. Some people might want retribution." She scans the crowd and the debate floor, "Or _he_ might come looking for you again." She looks at the girl for a moment and goes back to not paying attention to the debate and instead waiting for danger.

Spot Check of 19.


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Aug 4, 2009)

OOC: Please note that this will be the last IC post on EN World.  Players, please post replies here.  Scott DeWar has already indicated that he will not be making the move to Crazy Monkey's Asylum so Renaldo will be written out.  If anyone else does not intend to make the move to the Asylum, please let me know via e-mail at crazy_monkey1956@yahoo.com as I will not be checking PMs or posts here on EN World.

OOC: Arkhandus and Shayuri, are you still with us?

*The Debate*

Renaldo excuses himself to prepare for his duel later in the evening.

Anareesa mutters quietly to Estelle, "I suppose you're right."

Estelle and Johen both notice a woman watching Renaldo, as if studying his every movement.  Her face is concealed by a heavy cloak, but her head is cocked to the side, almost like a predatory bird's.  She seems to sense she is being observed and leaves the debate tent hastily, apparently following Renaldo.

Estelle's rapiers give off an odd "vibe," a feeling discomfort and uneasiness.

*The Arcane Academy*

Pryzm continues to prattle away in Shayuri's ear, distracting her from the goings on with the body.  Odon seems pensive as he observes them both.

A search of the body reveals only that the werewolf wore relatively loose clothing to accomodate his transformations.  The rapier he carried seems to be of superior quality and craftsmanship (OOC: Masterwork, though you'll need to have someone cast _detect magic_ or _identify_ to see if it has any magical qualities).

William knows that Azgundi law requires that victims of violence be turned over to the constables.  Azgundi law also requires that any evidence of lycanthropy be reported immediately to prevent possible spread of the disease.

OOC: Character option for Valen and William to consider.  Both characters were bitten by the werewolf but made their saves vs lycanthropy.  If you like, we can have the curse affect them anyway, but at a slower pace (a monster progression ala Savage Species).  Let me know if you want to explore this option.


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 4, 2009)

(OOC - I'm here...it's just really hard for me to post on Enworld right now...sorry about the delay)

Shayuri is quiet for a moment as she watches the young dragon led away. She wants to talk to it, but she's not sure what to say...and she can understand the need for rest. Somehow the elation at curing the plague is muted by the sheer effort involved. They could cure dragons one by one, but they'd never stop or even slow down the plague that way.

She sighs and looks at Pryzm. "I don't do any of those things," Shayuri replies. "Whatever dragon blood I have is generations old. I can use my magic to kindle a fire inside me, but otherwise I'm fairly ordinary. No flying or lairs or seeing in the dark."

With a smile the sorceress scratches the little dragon behind her eye ridges. "As for fireballs...maybe one day. I still have a long ways to go though."


----------

